# What book are you reading now?



## sheena (Jun 4, 2008)

my whole class is reading a book called ' The Giver '


----------



## AxelTheSot (Jun 4, 2008)

"A Crown of Swords", the 7th book in the Wheel of Time series.


----------



## sheena (Jun 5, 2008)

cool


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 6, 2008)

AxelTheSot said:


> "A Crown of Swords", the 7th book in the Wheel of Time series.


Robert Jordan. :WOW

I'm re-reading "A Feast for Crows," book 4 of A Song of Ice and Fire series.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 6, 2008)

_The Green Mile_ by Stephen King


----------



## ragamuffin (Jun 7, 2008)

_JPod_ by Douglas Coupland. It's hilarious.


----------



## Major (Jun 8, 2008)

_The Last Days of Socrates_ - *Plato*


----------



## Neptune (Jun 8, 2008)

_The Gravedigger's Daughter_ by Joyce Carol Oates


----------



## Toby (Jun 8, 2008)

_Eats, Shoots & Leaves_ by Lynne Truss.

Worth a read.


----------



## sel (Jun 8, 2008)

sheena said:


> my whole class is reading a book called ' The Giver '



Lois Lowry? I remember that being a good book.

My sister went out to the bookshop today and asked if I wanted anything, I told her to pick me something random so it's dependent on her.


----------



## legan (Jun 8, 2008)

*Looks for the book so he can remember the damn spelling*

Eisenhorn ~ Dan Abnett it's part of the Warhammer 40k series. Was never really into the game but when my mate lent me the Ultramarines Omnibus I couldn't stop reading about Space marines, Imperial guard and Inquisitors.


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 14, 2008)

The host - Stephenie Meyer... (Again... )


----------



## Auraya (Jun 14, 2008)

Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince again 

I couldn't really help myself. The Harry Potter series has been required summer reading for too long for me to stop now


----------



## Goom (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm rereading _the grapes of wrath_ 

I don't know why I love reading so much, but its such a hassle to go find new books to read.  I've changed so much since I was little, back than I would read a new book every week.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 14, 2008)

Memories of Ice by Steven Erikson

Trying not to hate it. I love the Malazan plots but I hate Steven Erikson's writing style. It flashes from good to cheesy.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 14, 2008)

I always reread books this time of year. Goblet of Fire, and Goodkinds _Wizards First Rule_


----------



## Chee (Jun 15, 2008)

New Moon, The Host and It. Honestly, I'm reading all three at the same time.


----------



## Keme (Jun 18, 2008)

The book I am currently reading is titled, “Across the Nightingale Floor” by Lian Hearn.


----------



## Chee (Jun 18, 2008)

Currently _Water for Elephants_


----------



## Ina (Jun 18, 2008)

_Jane Eyre_
I like classic literature.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm reading _the Never Ending Story_ by Michael Ende . . . X3


----------



## NarutoXHinata (Jun 18, 2008)

just about to finish The Blood King: Chronicles of the Necromancer series  by Gail Z Martin


----------



## Chee (Jun 18, 2008)

Dattebayo-chan said:


> I'm reading _the Never Ending Story_ by Michael *Ende* . . . X3



I wonder if his name had anything to do with it.


----------



## Jagon Fox (Jun 18, 2008)

The Wind in the Willows


----------



## Lo$tris (Jun 18, 2008)

Fight Club by hmmm...a psycho lol no, but seriously the book is really fucked up but I love it!!


----------



## Kek (Jun 20, 2008)

Death of a Salesman.
Then The Great Gatsby and A Farewell to Arms.
And I have to write journals and takes notes on them.
All by the end of summer, damn AP English.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jun 20, 2008)

The night world "huntress" by L.J.Smith


----------



## Major (Jun 20, 2008)

*Catch-22 - Joseph Heller* (again - I just  this book)


----------



## Juli (Jun 21, 2008)

rereading

Arthur Golden - Memoirs of a Geisha
Alfred D?rrenmatt - Visit of the old dame


----------



## nanni (Jun 21, 2008)

ok i'll bite 

list:

Winter of Fire by Sherryl Jordan
Jade Tiger by Craig Thomas
The Temple Of Dawn by Yukio Mishima
Forbidden City by William Bell
The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy by Douglas Adams

<3


----------



## Karmaxx (Jun 21, 2008)

*Five Years of My Life by Murat Kurnaz *


----------



## Chee (Jun 22, 2008)

Lo$tris said:


> Fight Club by hmmm...a psycho lol no, but seriously the book is really fucked up but I love it!!



Ah, man. I saw the movie and now I really want to read the book. <3


----------



## sook (Jun 22, 2008)

Dattebayo-chan said:


> I'm reading _the Never Ending Story_ by Michael Ende . . . X3



read _momo_ by ende! one of the best children's books ever, and it's famous everywhere BUT america (publishers here thought the material would go over kids' heads )
have you ever seen the movie, _the dark city_? it's like a ripped-off, really shitty, awful version of _momo_.


er... and i'm currently reading miguel ángel asturias' _the president_ and some essay collections on art&anthropology and "erotic spy thrillers".


----------



## j e s s i e (Jun 22, 2008)

pet sematary by stephen king.


----------



## Felix (Jun 22, 2008)

A Storm of Swords - George R.R. Martin


----------



## Muk (Jun 22, 2008)

currently I, Lucifer by Glen Duncan


----------



## Neptune (Jun 22, 2008)

Dreamcatcher by Stephen King


----------



## MueTai (Jun 22, 2008)

I just finished reading The Testament by John Grisham which I enjoyed.

Currently I'm reading State of Fear by Michael Crichton, and it's pretty cool so far.




sheena said:


> my whole class is reading a book called ' The Giver '


Hah I read that book in class during 7th grade. I remember liking it, the ending is pretty nuts.



nanni said:


> ok i'll bite
> 
> list:
> 
> ...


Wait... you're reading all those _at one time?!_ That's some talent you have there.


----------



## graysocks (Jun 22, 2008)

Prince Caspian  I have treasure island with 20 pages to go too but I can't say i'm enjoying it - hoping to just finish it off soon.


----------



## Trunkten (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm not a regular reader, but being the History geek that I am, I'm currently reading through Leon Trotskys autobiography, _My Life_. Mainly just for his experiences of the Russian Revolutions, but it's a pretty good read throughout.


----------



## dr_shadow (Jun 26, 2008)

The Illiad by Homer


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Jun 27, 2008)

_Memoirs of a Geisha_
_The Harbingers_
_Bloodline_


----------



## catthex (Jun 27, 2008)

Duma Key, Stephen kig.

He's  fudging GENIOUS!!!!


----------



## Kahvehane (Jun 27, 2008)

Well in the past month I read: 
_The Scarlet Pimpernel_ by Baroness Emmuska Orczy
_The Winter of our Discontent_ by John Steinbeck
_A Raisin in the Sun_, a play by Lorraine Hansberry or how ever you spell her name...

I'm currently reading _The Scarlet Letter_ by Nathanial Hawthorne. It's a little on the slow side, but good nonetheless.


----------



## Chee (Jun 28, 2008)

avraell said:


> That book is over-rated - you don't drill holes straight through, you drill holes in the barrel and make cylindrical cuts in the slide, I stopped reading after that.



Why'd you stop after that?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jun 28, 2008)

Lolita by Nabokov. Yes. It's the basis of the term Lolicon.

After that I'm reading the Andromeda Strain by Crichton.


----------



## abstract (Jun 28, 2008)

Naked Lunch.

I love the beat generation.


----------



## Major (Jun 28, 2008)

I just started reading the second book of Occult Philosophy, by Agrippa.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Jun 29, 2008)

> After that I'm reading the Andromeda Strain by Crichton.


 
The book is much better than the movies. And the older movie is better than the latest release.


----------



## killinspree42099 (Jul 1, 2008)

I hope they serve beer in Hell by Tucker Max


----------



## Alice (Jul 1, 2008)

_Mona Lisa Overdrive_. Actually I'm re-reading it


----------



## GsG (Jul 1, 2008)

The Success Principles: How to Get from Where You Are to Where You Want to Be by Jack Canfield


----------



## myle (Jul 2, 2008)

The brothers Karamazov - Dostoyevsky
Lord of Flies - Golding


----------



## Mandy (Jul 2, 2008)

Twilight by Stephenie Meyer.


----------



## graysocks (Jul 2, 2008)

The sun also rises by Ernest Hemingway and Harper Lees To Kill A Mockingbird, about 4 chapters into both. Great writing but rather slow paced for my usual preference.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Jul 6, 2008)

_Red Mandarin Dress_.


----------



## Salent Aurion (Jul 6, 2008)

The Complete Idiot's Guide to Philosophy by Jay Stevenson, but in French. It's quite interesting.


----------



## GsG (Jul 6, 2008)

The Four Agreements: A Practical Guide to Personal Freedom by Don Miguel Ruiz


----------



## Byakkö (Jul 7, 2008)

The Hunchback of Notre Dame- Victor Hugo


fucking awesome book.


----------



## Snowfire (Jul 10, 2008)

_Sabrina_ by Lori Wick 

=)


----------



## Genive (Jul 14, 2008)

Lolita by Vladimir Nabokov


----------



## Jiraya. (Jul 14, 2008)

Eragon its cool book


----------



## Bushin (Jul 14, 2008)

Just finished The legend of Dirzzt series.

Reading some political history now: "The history of the SS". by Heinz H?me


----------



## Shibo (Jul 14, 2008)

Burnt Offerings - Laurell K. Hamilton


----------



## Major (Jul 17, 2008)

The White Priestess - Trudi Canavan


----------



## Bushin (Jul 17, 2008)

The Major said:


> The White Priestess - Trudi Canavan



Awesome book! I wonder who gave you the book to read, sensei?


----------



## Major (Jul 17, 2008)

Bushin said:


> Awesome book! I wonder who gave you the book to read, sensei?


 You of course 

I think I'll be finished with all three by the end of the weekend.


----------



## PlayStation (Jul 17, 2008)

Septimus Heap Magyk by Angie Sage


----------



## escamoh (Jul 17, 2008)

_choke_ by chuck palanhuick (however you spell his name) and _cosmos_ by carl sagan

about to start the _the book of lost things _ by john conolly


----------



## ethereal (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm reading a book called _Let the right one in_ by a Swedish author named John-Ajvide Lindqvist. It's beautiful and very tragic.


----------



## GsG (Jul 17, 2008)

It Works by  R. H. Jarrett


----------



## PlayStation (Jul 19, 2008)

Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde


----------



## Morwain (Jul 19, 2008)

I just finished 13 reasons why by Jay Asher and I'm about to start Cupcake by Rachel Cohn.


----------



## Dark Aether (Jul 20, 2008)

The Best Unrequired Reading of 2007 - compilation. I don't really want to read it, but I have to for school...


----------



## Suzie (Jul 20, 2008)

Twilight


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm reading _The Kite Runner_ by Khaled Hosseini for summer reading for my school.


----------



## GsG (Jul 20, 2008)

Ancient Secret of the Fountain of Youth: Book 1 by Peter Kelder


----------



## PlayStation (Jul 22, 2008)

Septimus Heap Flyte by Angie Sage


----------



## GsG (Jul 22, 2008)

Children of the Matrix: How an Interdimensional Race has Controlled the World for Thousands of Years-and Still Does by David Icke


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 22, 2008)

_A Feast For Crows_ by George RR Martin


----------



## Pan-on (Jul 23, 2008)

Royal Assassin by Robin Hobb


----------



## General (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## Shibo (Jul 23, 2008)

Laurell K. Hamilton - Blue moon


----------



## WalkingNosebleed (Jul 24, 2008)

Jane Eyre by Charlotte Bronte


----------



## NingyoHime (Jul 25, 2008)

Interview With the Vampire-Anne Rice


----------



## Kagawa (Jul 25, 2008)

Harry potter all over again


----------



## To Be Hokage (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm waiting for the fifth Rangers Apprentice book to come out in the US, but right now im reading Redwall series :l


----------



## Altron (Jul 25, 2008)

Playboy


----------



## Magus (Jul 26, 2008)

The Path of Daggers by Robert Jordan


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jul 26, 2008)

Amber and Blood by Margaret Weis.


----------



## GsG (Jul 26, 2008)

Ancient Secret of the Fountain of Youth: Book 2 by Peter Kelder


----------



## Ida (Jul 26, 2008)

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows - J.K Rowling

And a biography on Johan Sebastian Welhaven, on the side.


----------



## Pan-on (Jul 30, 2008)

I am now reading "Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency" by Douglas Adams

the way the author describes it is as such:

"A thumping good detective - ghost - horror - who dunnit - time travel - romantic - musical -comedy -epic"


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jul 30, 2008)

I've heard about that book, it's supposed to be interesting.

Ilium - Dan Simmons.


----------



## Karin Maaka (Jul 31, 2008)

NingyoHime said:


> Interview With the Vampire-Anne Rice



 Same as me. 

 Also reading: 

 The Call of Cthulu - HP Lovecraft 
 World War Z - Max Brooks


----------



## NarutoXHinata (Aug 1, 2008)

The Name of the Wind (The Kingkiller Chronicle: Book 1) by Patrick Rothfus this is a good books for all fantasy fans


----------



## cacophony (Aug 3, 2008)

carl sagans cosmos


----------



## NingyoHime (Aug 3, 2008)

The Vampire Lestat-Anne Rice

:]


----------



## Lo$tris (Aug 4, 2008)

Neverwhere by Neil Gaiman. 
So far so good.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 4, 2008)

Assassin's Apprentice by Robin Hobb


----------



## TrueSalvation (Aug 4, 2008)

_The 33 Strategies of War_ by Robert Greene. 

Its not really a book about war (more like using examples from the past), but more so about strategies dealing with various environments/situations in life and the methods to counter them. So far I'm on the 12th strategy and its quite informative.


----------



## Narutard b in footy jamas (Aug 4, 2008)

Eyes At The Window. by, Evie Yoder Miller.


----------



## NingyoHime (Aug 4, 2008)

The Vampire Lestat//Anne Rice


----------



## killinspree42099 (Aug 11, 2008)

The Gunslinger by Stephen King


----------



## Toad Hermit (Aug 11, 2008)

I ordered "I am Legend by Richard Matheson" a few days ago and it will arrive tommorow, so I will start reading it then  
Gonna buy 30 days of night when I finish with this


----------



## Aishiteru (Aug 11, 2008)

Two books by Stephenie Meyer.

The Host and Eclipse.

The Host is oh-so-extremely CONFUSING. I'm going to need an audiobook to listen to while I read the pages. I stopped about a 10th way through and haven't touched the book for weeks. Maybe months, now. After I finish the Twilight saga, I'm onto that big, thick book.


----------



## Major (Aug 12, 2008)

Songs of the Doomed - Hunter S Thompson


----------



## Parallax (Aug 14, 2008)

I finally finished The Road, now I'm reading various philosophical readings by various authors.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 14, 2008)

crime and punishment, more technically it's what has stopped me reading since I put it down for a bit and keep putting off picking it back up.


----------



## Hope (Aug 14, 2008)

I am re-reading all the Harry Potters & I'm on Order of the Pheonix


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Aug 14, 2008)

I?m trying to read a collection of stories (the Arabian nights) in arabic to improve my language/comprehension skills. Which means I get through a page a day at most. Otherwise, I haven?t had the time to pick up new books much less read anything. Summer is just around the corner though so something should work out.


----------



## Lo$tris (Aug 14, 2008)

^^^ good luck on that!!

I'm re-reading the Twilight Trilogy so I can start that final book. It's like I'm reading them for the first time, I'm hooked.

Edit: my 666-th post...coool


----------



## Ema Skye (Aug 15, 2008)

Fahernheit 451- Ray Bradbury


----------



## GsG (Aug 15, 2008)

The Secret Life of Plants by Peter Tompkins and Christopher Bird


----------



## Mojo (Aug 15, 2008)

The Obama Nation: Leftist Politics and the Cult of Personality by Jerome R Corsi


----------



## Garfield (Aug 15, 2008)

The Clicking of Cuthbert by P G Wodehouse.


----------



## Sorrow-Tear's Champion (Aug 16, 2008)

StarCraft: Queen of Blades by Aaron Rosenberg.


----------



## Tunafish (Aug 17, 2008)

_Alas, Babylon_ written by Pat Frank.
As much as I'm inspired by apocalyptic disasters, it's just not as interesting as I hoped it would be.


----------



## Goom (Aug 19, 2008)

Just finished reading

19 minutes - it was better than I thought it would be for summer reading.  It made me kind of depressed though.  And kind of angry.


----------



## fghj (Aug 23, 2008)

House of Leaves, it's pretty hard to read as English is my 2nd language.


----------



## Medic Nin Hikari (Aug 25, 2008)

The Wizard Heir-Cinda Williams Chima


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 26, 2008)

Spearwielder's Tale- R.A. Salvatore.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 26, 2008)

For AP World Literature I have to read _Things Fall Apart_ by Chinua Achebe, which I am two or three chapters into. Simply written, though I do like it.

I need to pick up another, longer novel.


----------



## Illuminating (Aug 29, 2008)

Miss Pulchritudinous said:


> For AP World Literature I have to read _Things Fall Apart_ by Chinua Achebe, which I am two or three chapters into. Simply written, though I do like it.
> 
> I need to pick up another, longer novel.



Long live literature classes!

I'm reading Oblomov by Ivan Gontsjarov at the moment.
It's a little weird though intruiging book, already written 150 years ago.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Aug 31, 2008)

"Anybody out there?", Marian Keyes . . .


----------



## Serp (Aug 31, 2008)

Guilty pleasures by Laurell K Hamilton
and
Maneater by Thomas Emson


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 31, 2008)

The Eye of The World by Robert Jordan


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 31, 2008)

Still chugging along with _Things Fall Apart_. Would have been done, but I have to take notes as I read and pick out the symbolism, along with details on the status system and other aspects of the mythology-esque features we have been studying in the curriculum.



> Long live literature classes!


 
I love literature, but honestly, I feel as if I am the only one who really likes it . . . or understands it. It is a lonely hour for me, even if I have more time to mull over plotlines and my own writing.


----------



## Chee (Aug 31, 2008)

Bag of Bones.


----------



## videlbriefs (Aug 31, 2008)

Lo$tris said:


> ^^^ good luck on that!!
> 
> I'm re-reading the Twilight Trilogy so I can start that final book. It's like I'm reading them for the first time, I'm hooked.
> 
> Edit: my 666-th post...coool



Twilight Trilogy by Stephenie Meyer 

I'm doing the very same (rereading the first three) and I'm holding off on the final one until then. The first book was my favorite. From the previews of the movie I'm rather iffy about seeing it. It's just not drawing me in like other previews have. I feel the same about the live action DBZ movie as well, but I have yet to see previews. 

I didn't get a chance to finish the Host just yet though, but I plan to before homework assignments pile up.


----------



## Denji (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm still working on _A Clash of Kings_, the second book in the _Song of Ice and Fire_ series by GRRM. I've been slacking off because I suck.


----------



## NarutoXHinata (Sep 2, 2008)

just started reading the Sword of Shadows series by J.V Jones loved her previous trilogy books


----------



## Daedus (Sep 2, 2008)

Chee said:


> Bag of Bones.



God-damn, I love that book.

Coincidentally, I'm reading "On Writing".  The stuff is fantastic.
I don't care what anyone says, King is nowhere *near* overrated.


----------



## horsdhaleine (Sep 2, 2008)

Madame Bovary.

in French. 



> Still chugging along with _Things Fall Apart._


very good book


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Sep 6, 2008)

_Child 44_, by author Tom Rob Smith. Hehe, the name strikes me as so plain-Jane American. Regardless, I'm about two chapters in and I like it fairly well so far; I'm hoping for more action later on to explain some of these dragging narratives in the second chapter, and to clarify the attention-grabbing first chapter. After the first, it jumps to twenty years later; I'm curious.


----------



## JojoStar (Sep 6, 2008)

im readin atm Lord Of the Flies for school although i think it has a really sick endin.


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Sep 7, 2008)

videlbriefs said:


> Twilight Trilogy by Stephenie Meyer
> 
> I'm doing the very same (rereading the first three) and I'm holding off on the final one until then. The first book was my favorite. From the previews of the movie I'm rather iffy about seeing it. It's just not drawing me in like other previews have. I feel the same about the live action DBZ movie as well, but I have yet to see previews.
> 
> I didn't get a chance to finish the Host just yet though, but I plan to before homework assignments pile up.



I'm reading Twilight now too  (rep for your good taste )
I couldn't sleep because I wanted to read it so badly, as I slept over at my friend's house, so I got up and read it before she woke up XD
I finished it, without stopping once :amazed
It's so wonderful! I'm struggeling to get the second volume, because I just bought the first one the day before yesterday, but I'm so curious!
The movie is coming to theaters soon, but I can't wait


----------



## Neptune (Sep 7, 2008)

_White Oleander_ by Janet Fitch


----------



## Suzie (Sep 7, 2008)

Reading _Odd Hours_ by Dean Koontz right now.


----------



## SP (Sep 7, 2008)

The Girl in Times Square. Everyone in it seems depressed.


----------



## videlbriefs (Sep 7, 2008)

+Kohana_Ame+ said:


> I'm reading Twilight now too  (rep for your good taste )
> I couldn't sleep because I wanted to read it so badly, as I slept over at my friend's house, so I got up and read it before she woke up XD
> I finished it, without stopping once :amazed
> It's so wonderful! I'm struggeling to get the second volume, because I just bought the first one the day before yesterday, but I'm so curious!
> The movie is coming to theaters soon, but I can't wait



 Thanks

Funny thing is, I read the Twilight series starting from the second volume, I read it on a spur of the moment at my school library and fell in love so I had to see things from the start, of course. I wanted to read the first volume so badly I brought in as a hardcover instead of waiting for the paper book, which I normally do when it's available. I can be a penny pincher at times, well if it's my money  but when I see a good book I can't resist and I didn't regret my decision even a year later. Edward is so charming. 

Lately, I just love vampire stories (Vampire Kiss, Boys that Bite, Vampire Dairies) .


----------



## killinspree42099 (Sep 12, 2008)

Enders Shadow by Orson Scott Card


----------



## Auraka (Sep 12, 2008)

Breaking Dawn - Stephenie Meyer


----------



## Koerdis (Sep 13, 2008)

"A Brief History of Time" by Steven Hawking, I'm finding it awesome, and I just finished Richard Dawkin's "The Blind Watchmaker".


----------



## Prendergast (Sep 13, 2008)

i just finished The Picture of Dorian Gray by Oscar Wilde. it was just so beautiful. victorian writing at its best


----------



## ethereal (Sep 15, 2008)

*Pappersväggar* - John Ajvide Lindqvist


----------



## Jackal (Sep 15, 2008)

_Germ_ By Robert Liparulo


----------



## Sen (Sep 15, 2008)

The Tortilla Curtain by T. Coraghessan Boyle


----------



## Skylark (Sep 16, 2008)

*"Nightmare Memoirs"* - It's written by a french soldier who was captured and imprisoned for four years in nazi germany. He's not a writer, and it shows, and it makes it so very more nightmarish to read. It's not POORLY written, quite the opposite. I read the whole thing in one sitting. It just paints a much more vivid picture of cruelty than most writers could ever dream of accomplishing. If you have a weak stomach, or anything close to resembling a squeamish dislike for torture, then don't bother to read this book, obviously.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 16, 2008)

The Stand by Stephen King


----------



## Mαri (Sep 16, 2008)

Umm i was reading _Breaking Dawn_ by Stephanie Meyer...

But now I'm reading _The Host_ by Stephanie Meyer


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 16, 2008)

The Castle of Otranto by Horace Walpole


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Sep 19, 2008)

*"Breaking Dawn, V. 4 of the Twilight Saga" by Stephanie Meyer.*
...Hm. Well what can I say? The first volume was the best, of course, the second wasn't bad, it was pretty great actually; the third pissed me to no end, and now I'm reading the fourth and thus last part of this more or less amazing tale of a vampire love :3
I must say: It's not as bad as I'd expected after Eclipse. Eclipse really really really pissed me off, and so I asked my best bud Mary to let me borrow her copy of BD, because I didn't wanna buy it (because I expected it to be worse than Eclipse, and I already hated that part).
But actually, it's not so bad. It's even pretty good  People say that BD is the worst Ending Twilight could have had, but seriously, it's kinda cool.
I'm not done reading all of it, but I have quite a good idea of it. The thing, that really suprised me was that I never knew what to expect from BD. I had a thousand scenarios at least in my head, I painted and imagined pictures of the end, but it never came anywhere close to what actually happened. It even had a few laughs in it, I tended to squeel like a teenager (which I am) when I read something I liked and Jacob didn't even piss me off that much. Though I must also say, that this book actually contained the only scene, that ever made me be upset with Edward  Surely, he knew what that 'thing'...ehm...'baby' would do to Bella, but wasn't it kinda harsh to just assure her to take care of the thing inside her and kill it? I don't think any mother would like to hear that, not even if your child was a vampire spawn of satan that ought to kill you in no time (lol).
One of the only critic I can add to that until now is that Steph had gone a little too much on the drama for my part. I don't like that much drama XD Bella being connected to tubes and IVs and stuff...Yuck lol


----------



## Zaru (Sep 19, 2008)

Die USA im Abseits - Einsame Weltmacht
by Raimund Löw


----------



## Xyloxi (Sep 19, 2008)

The God Delusion - Richard Dawkins


----------



## Lo$tris (Sep 20, 2008)

videlbriefs said:


> Twilight Trilogy by Stephenie Meyer
> 
> I'm doing the very same (rereading the first three) and I'm holding off on the final one until then. The first book was my favorite. From the previews of the movie I'm rather iffy about seeing it. It's just not drawing me in like other previews have. I feel the same about the live action DBZ movie as well, but I have yet to see previews.
> 
> I didn't get a chance to finish the Host just yet though, but I plan to before homework assignments pile up.



I have the same feeling about the movie so I don't think I will bother watching it, I'm certain that it will destroy the book. What I hope is that they will only do the 1st book and stop at that (I don't want Eclipse to be ruined by a movie, since it's my fave book out of the four)

Is the Host any good? 

Back to the main topic: I'm reading Tale of Two Cities, just out of a sudden I've wished to read classic...don't know why.


----------



## banovotn (Sep 20, 2008)

I just finished Son of a Witch by Gregory Maguire. It was pretty good, almost as good as the original (it's the sequel to Wicked if you didn't know). There are plans for a third book as well, so I'm exited about that.

I'm going to read Twilight now, because so many people recommended it, and a crap-load of others said they hated it. I just have to see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## martinipenguin (Sep 22, 2008)

Koerdis said:


> *"A Brief History of Time" by Steven Hawking*, I'm finding it awesome, and I just finished Richard Dawkin's "The Blind Watchmaker".



OMFG, I love that book! It's sitting on my bookshelf right next to me. I wouldn't say that Hawking is my favorite physicist, but he's definitely in the top 10. Sorry, but the #1 spot is reserved for Richard Feynman.

Currently reading "One for the Road" by Ray Bradbury. It's a series of short stories. I'm not quite as impressed as I have been with most of his other work.


----------



## videlbriefs (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't like it when movies ruin a masterpiece of any kind. Sure, special effects are awesome, but when there's added twists and turns that just have Hollywood flashing on it sometimes just doesn't settle well with me. This, I'm feeling especially with the DBZ movie and now possibly with Twilight. Sometimes it's just best to keep somewhat close to the actual story instead of making it into a whole different thing. On a plus side, the cast for Twilight does look interesting...although a part of me wanted that dark haired main character from _The Convent_ to play Edward. Despite my issues, I may very well end up watching both movies...I'm just wincing at the prices for movie tickets from where I am.



Lo$tris said:


> Is the Host any good?


From what I heard The Host is a good and promising series. I can't give it a personal and fair review because I only read about a chapter a long time ago. 

 

I hope to read that story after I'm done with the Twilight series, which is in about a week since I'm finishing up book three to move onto the final installment.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm reading Royal Assassin and Chronicles Of The Black Company.


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm currently reading an illegal copy of The Anarchist's Cookbook (recipes for bombs, incindiaries, etc.) 

I just bought Illium and Olympos and plan to start those.


----------



## Major (Sep 26, 2008)

Children of Hurin - JRR Tolkien the version edited by his son.


----------



## Mashy (Sep 26, 2008)

Lolita - Vladimir Nabokov


...wow.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 26, 2008)

Sanctuary by William Faulkner


----------



## Ema Skye (Sep 26, 2008)

The Alchemist.


----------



## Jaded Heart (Sep 26, 2008)

Anitgone, a Greek Tragedy by Socrates.


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 27, 2008)

Lies My Teacher Told Me:  Everything your history textbook got wrong.


----------



## Goom (Sep 27, 2008)

When heaven and earth changed places. 

Very good book.


----------



## Sen (Sep 28, 2008)

Witchcraft, Oracles, and Magic Among the Azande by E. E. Evans-Pritchard.

Basically an ethnography for my Anthropology class, but it seems really interesting so far.


----------



## Tunafish (Sep 29, 2008)

_The Looking Glass Wars_ by Frank Beddor.

Kind of a demented version of Alice and Wonderland. I like it.


----------



## redsoxzombie (Oct 1, 2008)

"Dry"

What Grade Are you in? We read That book in like..6th grade.


----------



## Koi (Oct 1, 2008)

Anthony Bourdain's _Kitchen Confidential_.  I love it.   Definitely recommended for anyone who's looking for something different, a little dirty, and very entertaining.


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Oct 2, 2008)

"Vampire Kisses Box Set" by Ellen Schreiber


----------



## Endlessly (Oct 2, 2008)

The Shadow of the Wind by Carlos Ruiz Zafòn.


----------



## Prendergast (Oct 2, 2008)

Tara said:


> The Alchemist.



i hope you like that one. it's inspiring and motivating to work for one's personal legend. 


i've just started Rant by the man Chuck.


----------



## Prowler (Oct 2, 2008)

*The Dictionary.
I'm loving it...  *


----------



## Lo$tris (Oct 2, 2008)

KillerFan said:


> *i hope you like that one. it's inspiring and motivating to work for one's personal legend.
> *
> 
> i've just started Rant by the man Chuck.



Agree, the Alchemist was so inspiring and a different read. 

I'm currently reading The Baker's Boy (Book of Words) by J.V. Jones. It's a gripping book, but kinda bland


----------



## iiTohsakaxx (Oct 2, 2008)

The old man and the sea


----------



## yaoiwhore (Oct 3, 2008)

Brisingr by Christopher Paolini


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 3, 2008)

1984 by George Orwell. I'm not far into it.

I don't know what to read after this. I'm thinking about the "Looking Glass Wars" or whatever its called.


----------



## Lo$tris (Oct 3, 2008)

Irvine Kinneas said:


> *1984 by George Orwell*. I'm not far into it.
> 
> I don't know what to read after this. I'm thinking about the "Looking Glass Wars" or whatever its called.



That book has been a very depressing read  but I loved it!!


----------



## vervex (Oct 3, 2008)

Lo$tris said:


> That book has been a very depressing read  but I loved it!!



I totally disliked it. Mainly the ending. That story truly tells how weak and disturbing humanity truly is.


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 3, 2008)

Since people were saying such nice things about his works on the boards, I found myself intrigued enough to pick Haruki Muramaki's _Kafka on the Shore_.

I started it almost immediately, but it will probably be take me longer than usual to finish as I was actually in the midst of reading _The Life and Adventures of Joaquin Murieta, the Celebrated California Bandit_ by Yellowbird, when I began Muramaki's novel. I'll likely switch back and forth. Although, Muramaki is already infinitely more enjoyable than the other novel, which suffers greatly from heavy-handed editing on the part of the publishers.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Oct 3, 2008)

Jaded Heart said:


> Anitgone, a Greek Tragedy by Socrates.


 
Just an inquiry: Are you a sophomore or junior in high school? Because I remember reading it either last year or the year previous, and it seems as if everybody else does, too.

After finishing _Escape From Amsterdam, _I currently am not reading anything; today I have to pick up a new book. I want a few, actually:  For AP World Lit. I have to find a book on Greek mythology for a presentation. Any suggestions? [ No _Illiad_ or _Odyessy_ ].


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 3, 2008)

Miss Pulchritudinous said:


> For AP World Lit. I have to find a book on Greek mythology for a presentation. Any suggestions? [ No _Illiad_ or _Odyessy_ ].



You could try _Medea_ by Euripides (unless you aren't wanting play titles included). It's a classic Sophoclean-style revenge story based on the myth of Jason and Medea and centering on the betrayal of Medea: how she plans to enact justice against those who have wronged her.


----------



## Neptune (Oct 3, 2008)

_A Clockwork Orange_ by Anthony Burgess


----------



## Lo$tris (Oct 3, 2008)

vervex said:


> I totally disliked it. Mainly the ending. That story truly tells how weak and disturbing humanity truly is.



Yah that's why I loved it, it was so realistic in describing the human nature. A very different read...


----------



## sheena (Oct 4, 2008)

braking dawn ..............


----------



## Auraya (Oct 4, 2008)

The riven kingdom- Karen Miller

Not very far into it, but enjoying it so far


----------



## Republican (Oct 4, 2008)

"Reading"* Stephen Colbert's _I Am America (And So Can You!)_. I finished _Lolita_ and _The Road_ recently.

* listening to the audiobook of (I'm not a huge fan of actual reading)


----------



## Gary (Oct 4, 2008)

Harry potter book, 6.


----------



## vervex (Oct 4, 2008)

Right now I'm reading The Host, of Stephenie Meyer. 
My first impression from the synopsis was negative, but I'm glad I started reading it since it seems good  I'm only at the beginning still of course. I could be wrong


----------



## Ari (Oct 4, 2008)

Harry Potter.

I'm also not a big fan of reading, but my mom bought me the books.. So... Yeppers.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 5, 2008)

Good Omens by Neil Gaiman.


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 5, 2008)

Juggling The Stand and Memories of Ice. My just say fuck it to both of them and start reading Norwegian Wood.


----------



## Jackal (Oct 5, 2008)

Brisingr by christopher Paolini


----------



## Morwain (Oct 6, 2008)

Franny and Zooey bu J.D, Salinger


----------



## Crowe (Oct 6, 2008)

Somehow reading three books at the moment. 
   By _China Mieville _
   By _Robert Jordan_
   By _David Eddings _


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Oct 6, 2008)

> You could try _Medea_ by Euripides (unless you aren't wanting play titles included). It's a classic Sophoclean-style revenge story based on the myth of Jason and Medea and centering on the betrayal of Medea: how she plans to enact justice against those who have wronged her.


 
Actually sounds enticing. Play titles are bargainable with the instructor, so I'll have to argue for it. 

As mentioned in another thread, I'm rereading _Lolita_ and I also picked up _Kafka on the Shore_. Since our unit is Greek Literature / Tragedies, I may find a novel on Helen of Troy; admittedly I've wanted to read more about it.


----------



## Lo$tris (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm reading the 2nd volume of The Book of Words trilogy, A Man Betrayed. I must admit it is getting better.


----------



## GsG (Oct 7, 2008)

Maryland Commercial Driver's License Manual


----------



## Cair (Oct 8, 2008)

The Crucible. By force. -_-



Other than that...Brisingr. It's pretty good so far.


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 8, 2008)

Lolita by Vladmir Nabokov


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 8, 2008)

_Reading Brisingr._


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Oct 8, 2008)

The Autobiography of Benjamin Franklin


----------



## sinthetique (Oct 9, 2008)

_Glass Houses_; _Zoya_ (because I want to know what people see in Steele's writing and as of now, it's nothing but cradle robbing Russians); and _Le Silence de la Mer_ (again).


----------



## tinhamodic (Oct 9, 2008)

Strike Force by Dale Brown


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 9, 2008)

I need to get on Lolita because everyone else seems to have.


----------



## Auraya (Oct 9, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I need to get on Lolita because everyone else seems to have.



I tried to read that last year, but I couldn't finish it


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 9, 2008)

Auraya said:


> I tried to read that last year, but I couldn't finish it



Not enough sparkling vampires for you?

I'm just playing, but why not really?


----------



## Auraya (Oct 9, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Not enough sparkling vampires for you?
> 
> I'm just playing, but why not really?



shut up 

and no just didn't like the writing style and the content was just too disturbing for me really.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 9, 2008)

Auraya said:


> shut up
> 
> and no just didn't like the writing style and the content was just too disturbing for me really.



Yeah there is another thread like that. For some reason I wish some of my content (when I write) could be more disturbing and not as comfortable. I think there's good in risk. Chuck Palahniuk is a good example of that.


----------



## Republican (Oct 9, 2008)

Planning to start on either _Crime and Punishment_ or _The Brothers Karamazov_ by Fyodor Dostoyevsky.


----------



## Huike (Oct 10, 2008)

Started The Crystal Cave by Mary Stewart. Basically the story of Merlin. First of three.


----------



## NekoGirl14 (Oct 18, 2008)

House On Mango St.


----------



## videlbriefs (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm nearly finished with "The Host" by Stephenie Meyer. 

I read a review once and the person said after about page 30 or so, things start getting interesting and they were glad they proceeded ahead. I feel the same way. By the time I was in the middle, I was really drawn in by the characters, their developments, relationships, and just about everything. I found characters I hated, characters I loved, and heck I found myself silently rooting for two people to get together...though I was disappointed. Oh well, it was a good read so far. I have one chapter to go...and I kind of peeked a bit ahead of time.

The story isn't as romantic as her past works, but was well written that a romantic such as myself was satisfied. Although, that is a matter of opinion...I'm not exactly a hopeless romantic as some may think...well usually. It's likely if one liked her Twilight series, speaking of which I should finish up with, they may enjoy it or perhaps someone who like something on the supernatural with some romance and adventure in the mix.


----------



## Huike (Oct 19, 2008)

Have started on Stewart's second book in her Merlin trilogy, The Hollow Hills.


----------



## Neptune (Oct 19, 2008)

The Best American Essays 2008


----------



## raininggemini (Oct 19, 2008)

Just Listen - Sarah Dessen


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Oct 19, 2008)

Auraya said:


> shut up
> 
> and no just didn't like the writing style and the content was just too disturbing for me really.


 
I found it considerably tame; even though the foreword stated that it wouldn't be as graphic as expected despite the content, it focused much more on the obsession aspect and that, to me, made the "sexual" aspect of it forgotten, and almost bland.


----------



## Major (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm all out of books, I've now officially read everything on my shelf.

Time to buy new ones. ?


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 21, 2008)

I have a long list of books I need to read.  :X


----------



## Sorrow-Tear's Champion (Oct 21, 2008)

Shadows Edge by Brent Weeks.


----------



## Ema Skye (Oct 24, 2008)

_Atonement_          .


----------



## Moonshine (Oct 24, 2008)

The last book i finished was Brisingr. I was a little dissappointed with it. Don't know what book i am going to read next, probably Druid of Shannara.


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 24, 2008)

Dune by Frank Herbert


----------



## mr_yenz (Oct 24, 2008)

Songspinners by Sarah Ash; I highly recommend it. Too bad it's out of print.




Lord Yu said:


> Dune by Frank Herbert


Oh God, I just remembered a joke with Herbert in it on that exact book.


----------



## Major (Oct 25, 2008)

Oxford Dictionary


----------



## Miss Kawaii (Oct 25, 2008)

XD Hehe, I'm currently reading about...umm two books (XD can't concntrate on both, but one is for the school and the other is mine)

1- (school book) How To Rule Your School by Kathryn Lay

2- (the other is mine) The Shack by William P. Young

(till now, both of them are good I can't leave one of them XD)


----------



## isanon (Oct 25, 2008)

dunno what its called in english but a direct translation would be

birth of the necromancer - nic perumov


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 27, 2008)

Right now I'm reading advanced copies for a couple of books that come out next year.  The first is _Angels of Destruction_ by Keith Donohue (he also wrote _The Stolen Child _if anyone read that one).  And the other is _The Piano Teacher_ by Janice Y. K. Lee.  I liked Donohue's first book so I am looking forward to his new one.


----------



## Rebelle Fleur (Oct 27, 2008)

the opposite love​


----------



## Ha-ri (Oct 27, 2008)

The Bro Code.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 27, 2008)

breaking dawn... it's so thrilling!


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 27, 2008)

Ha-ri said:


> The Bro Code.



I saw this one at the bookstore yesterday.  It looks pretty funny.


----------



## Cair (Oct 28, 2008)

From Bogus to Bubbly.


I have this horrible urge to ask my parents why they couldn't have waited for 300 years.


----------



## neodragzero (Oct 29, 2008)

Deadhouse Gates by Steve Erikson. Before that it was Gardens of the Moon by Steve Erikson. Before that it was Anansi Boys and Neverwhere both by Neil Gaiman.

I just recently bought three more books in The Malazan Book of the Fallen series that should take me a while when I finally get to them. I also need to start on Horus Heresy: Horus Rising to get rolling on the Horus Heresy books in general...I have so much stuff to read while at the same time I need to keep studying Japanese and reading manga raws...My brain and eyes hate me as you probably can see.


----------



## Raeshell (Oct 30, 2008)

The Evil Seed by Joanne Harris


----------



## monk3 (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm reading Too Late The Phalarope by Alan Paton for AP World Literature.  I'm kind of 90 pages behind....


----------



## Nevyn (Nov 1, 2008)

Anansi's Boys Neil Gaiman 
and about 10 more a week


----------



## Sen (Nov 6, 2008)

In Search of Respect:  Selling Crack in El Barrio - Philippe Bourgois


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Nov 6, 2008)

At the moment _Candide_ by Voltaire.


----------



## videlbriefs (Nov 6, 2008)

I recently finished _Breaking Dawn_. I guess what they say is true about continuations or sequels to an original. Whether it be a book or a movie, they tend to pale a bit in comparison...although I'm sure there are exceptions depending on the story and the author. In the end, I enjoyed this book immensely due to the characters and the plot. It's my second favorite out of the trilogy. 

On a side note: I'm honestly trying to get use to the new face, or rather the actor, for Edward. I never really pictured him in that. Oh well.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 6, 2008)

_Before They Are Hanged_ by Joe Abercrombie


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Nov 6, 2008)

Brisingr by Christopher paolini


----------



## Freija (Nov 7, 2008)

_Gardens of the Moon_ - Steven Erikson


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 7, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> _Gardens of the Moon_ - Steven Erikson



If it's your first Malazan, _please_ bare through it, as many seem to drop off early in this worst installment of the series. Things pick up with Coltaine, believe it.


Currently reading the Harry Potter series before bed as light reading to help with my insomnia, which seems to work decently. Other than that, I am going to try and get my hands on more other-than-phatbook print versions of post Memories of Ice Malazan. Also re-reading Good Omens.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 7, 2008)

The last book i finished was Brisingr, everything happened kinda fast though. I could have lived without Eragon going to the Dwarves. Would have been better if Rhunon told us how she makes the sword the color of the dragon. Does she paint it 

Currently re-reading The Fellowship of the Ring By Tolkien


----------



## Jello Biafra (Nov 7, 2008)

Currently rereading _The Grapes of Wrath_. A homeless drifter just recently came through my home town. He was very quickly run out of the town by the sheriff after some influential community members complained. He'd only been here for a couple days, and was waiting for an opportunity to head to a place of employment. It reminded a whole lot of the Great Depression and the homelessness that it caused.

My family did what we could to help him, but sometimes the injustices are just so great it makes you want to scream. The local churches were the worst about it. Whatever happened to love thy neighbour and charity?


----------



## Neptune (Nov 8, 2008)

_Alice's Adventures in Wonderland_ by Lewis Carroll


----------



## Lo$tris (Nov 8, 2008)

The Book Theif by Markus Zusak


----------



## Javs (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm currently reading _'The Art of Seduction'_ by Robert Greene. It's an interesting and thought-provoking read. I for one, never knew that there are so many different approaches in seducing, some are beneath the surface, overly subtle. Others involve face-to-face straightforward advances.

Alongside this, I'm reading _'When You Are Engulfed in Flames,'_ by the amazingly funny and witty David Sedaris.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 10, 2008)

Steps in Time by Fred Astaire

&

Ginger: My Story by Ginger Rogers


----------



## Yasha (Nov 10, 2008)

Death on the Nile, by Agatha Christie




Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Currently reading the Harry Potter series before bed as light reading to help with my insomnia, which seems to work decently. .



What? Whaaaat?


----------



## Republican (Nov 10, 2008)

Gonna start _If Democrats Had Any Brains They'd Be Republicans_ by Ann Coulter.


----------



## ghstwrld (Nov 10, 2008)

Five Little Pigs by Agatha Christie.

Hercule Poirot is dreamy.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm mulling over a grandiose project right now: whether or not I should pick up _Das Kapital_ again and attempt to finish it.


----------



## Kabomacho (Nov 11, 2008)

Currently, I'm reading _The Choice of the Cat_ by E.E. Knight. It's the 2nd book in the Vampire Earth series. I've been reading it for about six months... I haven't read it very often. Hehe. Only about a page a month... I need to read more.


----------



## narutorulez (Nov 12, 2008)

The Herion Diaries. Great book but not as good as The Dirt though. But I definitly recommend it!


----------



## Neptune (Nov 13, 2008)

_Through the Looking-Glass_ by Lewis Carroll


----------



## tgre (Nov 13, 2008)

Harry Potter 6 

Yeah Im bored and I'm going through some backlog -_-

Also I need some good Horror titles, I've read most of Stephen King's works already.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 13, 2008)

_The Trial_ - *Robert Whitlow*

In the vein of Grisham.


----------



## Serp (Nov 13, 2008)

Otherworld book 9: Living with the Dead, *Kelley Armstrong*


----------



## Bonten (Nov 17, 2008)

The Rum Diary by Hunter S. Thompson.

Got it as a birthday gift and only started reading it at about 3am last night. Great so far (about halfway through) and so easy to read... almost too easy. 

Picked up On The Road by Kerouac just before too out of curiosity for a character that reminds a friend of me.


----------



## Anego (Nov 17, 2008)

Veronika Decides To Die by Paulo Cuelho
and not yet finish reading Nagai Kafu's book >.>


----------



## tdsuchiha (Nov 17, 2008)

Twilight by Stephenie Meyer


----------



## Jimin (Nov 17, 2008)

Albert Camus's The Stranger.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 18, 2008)

The African – Harold courlander

I know it’s going to depress the shit out of me but hey


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Nov 18, 2008)

anne rice vampire chronicles


----------



## Taxman (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm trying to plow through Melville's classic Moby-Dick...then it's time to try and finish Joseph Conrad's Heart of Darkness and then find my way back through Camus' The Plague


----------



## NarutoXHinata (Nov 18, 2008)

_A Sword From Red Ice_ by J. V. Jones


----------



## Lo$tris (Nov 21, 2008)

The Time Traveler's Wife. I can't believe I have been delaying reading this book for months, it is amazing.


----------



## Auraya (Nov 22, 2008)

The Road-Cormac McCarthy

I've been reading it for a few weeks, just because I don't have as much time as I'd like to read, but it's really good. It's not usually the type of book I'd read , or even look at to read, but it was recommened to me so I'm glad I decided to try it.


----------



## pislayer (Nov 22, 2008)

sheena said:


> my whole class is reading a book called ' The Giver '



I don't know with you but The Giver is one of my favorite books. IMO, it's very inspiring. I really liked it, I hope you too! On the other hand, I'm currently reading Memoirs of A Geisha by Arthur Golden. I still need to read 6 more chapters to finish it.


----------



## stardust (Nov 22, 2008)

_I'm rereading Hunter S. Thompson's 'Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas'._


----------



## Yαriko (Nov 22, 2008)

Hunger -knut hamsun


----------



## Mashy (Nov 22, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Albert Camus's The Stranger.



I loved this; I chose this text for a class assignment

I'm convinced Mersault is a personification of the universe--

the irrationality, his emotionless attitude towards death, society unable to attach reasoning behind his actions


----------



## Camille (Nov 22, 2008)

Book 9 of Paradise Lost by John Milton. Granted, it's because I have to read it for school, but it's very, very entertaining, regardless of its length and language.


----------



## Sorrow-Tear's Champion (Nov 22, 2008)

Gears of War:Aspho Fields by Karen Traviss.


----------



## Javs (Nov 22, 2008)

Just bought '_Barrel Fever_' by David Sedaris, and have started reading the first chapter today pek.


----------



## Bonten (Nov 22, 2008)

On The Road by Jack Kerouac. Pretty good stuff so far; always pushed for time whenever I pick it up which ruins it a little though.


----------



## sheena (Nov 28, 2008)

_Speak_

i have to read it for AVID


----------



## Lo$tris (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm reading The Darkangel, the first book in The Darkangel trilogy. I'm half way through it and so far it's ok, nothing special. I doubt I will read the remaining two books.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 28, 2008)

Johnathan Strange and Mr Norrell 
Fascinating book. It's 19th century prose style is incredible.


----------



## Jaded Heart (Nov 28, 2008)

Currently Reading *Stargazer* from Claudia Gray's  series. After starting to read only a small fraction of the book, already I'm addicted and utterly indulged in the book. Her style of writing, and use of figurative language is amazing. Definitely one of my more favored vampire novels.


----------



## Lo$tris (Nov 28, 2008)

Jaded Heart said:


> Currently Reading *Stargazer* from Claudia Gray's  series. After starting to read only a small fraction of the book, already I'm addicted and utterly indulged in the book. Her style of writing, and use of figurative language is amazing. Definitely one of my more favored vampire novels.



Isn't Stargazer supposed to come out next year?


----------



## Kage no Yume (Nov 29, 2008)

*Vampire Hunter D:  Pale Fallen Angel* (parts one and two)

Going to have to savor this one as parts 3 and 4 aren't due out until March 09 .


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Nov 29, 2008)

Kage no Yume said:


> *Vampire Hunter D:  Pale Fallen Angel* (parts one and two)
> 
> Going to have to savor this one as parts 3 and 4 aren't due out until March 09 .



Vampire Hunter D, hooray! 

*"Prom Nights from Hell" - Steph Meyer, Meg Cabot, Kim Harrison...Collab*
I really wanted to read it for a long town, and now I have it X3


----------



## ~riku~ (Nov 29, 2008)

Necropolis by Anthony Horowitz.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Nov 29, 2008)

sheena said:


> _Speak_
> 
> i have to read it for AVID


 
If it is the one I'm thinking of . . . I absolutely loved that book.


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Nov 29, 2008)

sheena said:


> _Speak_
> 
> i have to read it for AVID



Speak's awesome! (If it's the one I think of)
The movie with Kristen Stewart ist great, indeed


----------



## Kunoichi gal (Nov 29, 2008)

i finished the kite runner...i have mixed feelings about it...but the movie was awful


----------



## ninjaneko (Nov 29, 2008)

sheena said:


> _Speak_
> 
> i have to read it for AVID


Good book. I got a signed copy 

pislayer, if you like _Memoirs of a Geisha_, try Iwasaki's autobiography, _Geisha: A Life_. Quite interesting.


Finished Gandhi's autobiography (); today I perused a book called _What Every Church Member Should Know About Poverty_. I don't go to church, but it has a very interesting section on the "hidden rules" of the different classes, the differences in how the poor, the middle-class, and the wealthy approach different topics like time, money, world-view, etc.

I'm still procrastinating on starting Twilight, lol.


----------



## Freija (Nov 30, 2008)

Malazan Book of the Fallen


----------



## Tyrael (Nov 30, 2008)

Whoever fixed that title has my complete gratitude. I daren't imagine what it said about me that it really got on my nerves.

Zero-Eric Lustbader
The Picture of Dorian Gray-Oscar Wilde


----------



## Chee (Nov 30, 2008)

Water for Elephants.

Really good book, only reading it during school though. Dunno why I don't read it on weekends.


----------



## ~riku~ (Nov 30, 2008)

Girl, Missing by Sophie McKenzie


----------



## Juli (Dec 1, 2008)

Haruki Murakami - Norwegian Wood


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (Dec 1, 2008)

_The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy _by Douglas Adams
_Good Omens_ by Terry Pratchett & Neil Gaiman

The first, I'm losing interest with halfway and the second, I'm greatly enjoying ^^


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Dec 1, 2008)

ɐısɥɐɹ said:


> _The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy _by Douglas Adams
> _Good Omens_ by Terry Pratchett & Neil Gaiman
> 
> The first, I'm losing interest with halfway and the second, I'm greatly enjoying ^^



I also lost interest in the first. Then one day i was bored and in a pretty strange mood and blew through it in about four hours straight. Still the second funniest book i ever read. 

Currently reading Un Lun Dun by China Mievielle but seeing as i am actually studying this month it might take me a really long while to finish.


----------



## Mashy (Dec 5, 2008)

Perfume: The Story of a Murderer - Patrick Suskind

It's beautifully written, but I'm nearing the end and my interest is waning. Still fantastic.


----------



## Lo$tris (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm reading Speak. I'm nearing the end and it's a very good book.


----------



## clip (Dec 7, 2008)

The White Tiger by Aravind Adiga. I've just begun, and it seems to be interesting.


----------



## Jimin (Dec 7, 2008)

S.E. Hinton's The Outsiders


----------



## Chai Tea (Dec 8, 2008)

_In Cold Blood_ by Truman Capote


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm still trying to find motivation to start Immanuel Kant's Critique of Judgment again.

EDIT: Forgot to mention, also rereading The Autobiography of Malcolm X.


----------



## Hana (Dec 8, 2008)

*The Hobbit* - _J.R.R. Tolkien_

I heard they were making it into a 2 part film, so I got excited and decided to re-read it. The Hobbit was one of my favorite books when I was a kid so I'm all nostalgic.


----------



## HarryandDracofan (Dec 8, 2008)

The son of a witch by Gregory Maguire


----------



## uh huh her (Dec 8, 2008)

*Henning Mankell* - _Firewall_

I've read his _The Fifth Woman_ before and I loved it, I hope that all books in Wallander series are as awesome as the one I've read.


----------



## cacophony (Dec 9, 2008)

motherfucking _Cosmos_ and fucking _Napalm and Silly putty_


----------



## Lo$tris (Dec 10, 2008)

Veronika Decides to Die by Paulo Coelho. His books aren't the best, but they are great if you're looking for fast-paced and interesting novels.


----------



## Koi (Dec 11, 2008)

Re-reading the Harry Potter series, since I originally started it literally a decade ago.  What's fantastic is that I had that same wondrous feeling upon re-reading the first as I did the very first time I read it.  I just started Chamber of Secrets at work the other day so I'll probably finish it tonight or tomorrow.  I'm just as excited to read these books as I was when I was a kid.


----------



## frozenfishsticks (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm reading _Genetics: Analysis & Principles_ by Robert Brooker. It's one hell of a read, let me tell you. Definitely not for the faint of mind. Oftentimes I wonder if I'm faint of mind.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 11, 2008)

Currently reading the Seamus Heaney translation of Beowulf. Its been sitting on my shelf for over a year, so I figured I might as well give it a try.


----------



## Toby (Dec 11, 2008)

ɐısɥɐɹ said:


> _The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy _by Douglas Adams
> _Good Omens_ by Terry Pratchett & Neil Gaiman
> 
> The first, I'm losing interest with halfway and the second, I'm greatly enjoying ^^



Had the same experience, personally. Good Omens is a ruddy brilliant piece of work.

I'm still digging through Discipline and Punish by Michel Foucault, and the Chomsky Reader by the man himself. Afterwards I'm going to get Slaughterhouse Five to see if the movie actually lives up to Kurt Vonnegut's absolute genius of hilarity.


----------



## CalRahhh (Dec 11, 2008)

Frankenstein by Mary Shelley
Hide by Lisa Gardner
Murder On The Orient Express by Agatha Christie

all for english class. Haven't read a book not for school for a while now.


----------



## Suzie (Dec 11, 2008)

*Animal Farm* by *George Orwell* (Reading it for School)


----------



## Yasha (Dec 13, 2008)

_Memoirs of a Geisha_ is good. I've yet to finish it but it's promising so far. I like Authur Golden's way of writing for the same reason I like JK Rowling's. Fast paced, light reading, witty and intelligent.




Skeksis said:


> Murder On The Orient Express by Agatha Christie
> 
> all for english class. Haven't read a book not for school for a while now.



Wow, you guys can read mystery novels for school? I wish my country has as liberal an education system as yours. If you're ever interested in Agatha Christie's works, I wholeheartedly recommend:

And Then There Were None
Death on the Nile
The Murder of Roger Ackroyd
The Secret Adversary
Cards on the Table


----------



## NekoGirl14 (Dec 13, 2008)

some book called *Speak*


----------



## Lo$tris (Dec 13, 2008)

^^ It's a great book.
I'm reading A Tree Grows in Brooklyn by Betty Smith.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Dec 14, 2008)

_After Dark_, and _Blind Willow, Sleeping Woman, _both by Haruki Murakami. I also picked up a book on Japanese mythology, and one on the Shinto religion. (Since I have to be in school, but I'm not taking the finals, it's all review; I'll have nothing else to do.)


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 15, 2008)

Started _Wuthering Heights_ by one of the Bronte sisters. Hoping to get through it before or by... Friday. And then on to something new...


----------



## GsG (Dec 15, 2008)

The Master Cleanser with Special Needs and Problems by Stanley Burroughs


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Dec 16, 2008)

_The Summoning_ By Kate Armstrong.
It's so awesome,so breathtaking...Okay,maybe not breathtaking,but it's still dramatic,I'm on Seventeen.

Oh,I'm also reading _Wicked:The Life and Times of the Wicked Witch of the West_.
Well,I'm kind of reading it. I guess I need to listen to some of the musical's songs to get me inspired,I'm bored with it.


----------



## Lo$tris (Dec 17, 2008)

I have just started *Memoirs of A Geisha* (at last!! I have been wanting to read this book for ages but kept delaying it for some reason)


----------



## SP (Dec 17, 2008)

I've run out of books.


----------



## Morwain (Dec 17, 2008)

Just finished The Complete Works of Shakespeare and will start The Wayword Muse by Elizabeth Hickey tomorrow.


----------



## Gambitz (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm currently reading Shusaku Endo's Silence, great read so far.


----------



## Lonely Soul (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm reading _Wizard's First Rule_ by Terry Goodkind, the first book in "The Sword of Truth" series. I saw an episode of _Legend of the Seeker_, which is based on that book series, so when my sister checked out the book from the library I decided I would read it.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Dec 18, 2008)

Lo$tris said:


> I have just started *Memoirs of A Geisha* (at last!! I have been wanting to read this book for ages but kept delaying it for some reason)


 
Very good novel. 

^Omigod, Lonely Soul!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 18, 2008)

Lonely Soul said:


> I'm reading _Wizard's First Rule_ by Terry Goodkind, the first book in "The Sword of Truth" series. I saw an episode of _Legend of the Seeker_, which is based on that book series, so when my sister checked out the book from the library I decided I would read it.



Yeah I have been watching Seeker too and I am pretty intrigued by the series. I might check out the books.


----------



## Anjali (Dec 18, 2008)

An Artist Of The Floating World by Kazuo Ishiguro


----------



## Anjali (Dec 18, 2008)

Lo$tris said:


> I have just started *Memoirs of A Geisha* (at last!! I have been wanting to read this book for ages but kept delaying it for some reason)



Read it. Great book, but the thing is, it doesn't fully respect the truth about the geisha traditions. If you read it, do it for the plot and the story, which are great, but don't believe the geisha traditions facts. Some of them are invented.

This book is more of an Bildungsroman, fictional novel than realistic, real life describing novel.
I have read "Geisha, A Life" by Mineko Iwasaki. That one was great, and respected the truth. Arthur Golden inspired his book from Mineko's life ( who was one of the most famous geishas that have ever existed), but completely distorted some aspects.


----------



## Anjali (Dec 19, 2008)

Right now, I started "Der Prozess" by Franz Kafka.


----------



## Emily (Dec 20, 2008)

_Shadow Songs_ by Terry Kay and some other books about philosophy and sexuality. I haven't got into _Shadow Songs_ yet because it's rather slow in my opinion, but I think I'll finish it during my holiday.


----------



## Misuzu (Dec 20, 2008)

Reading at the moment twillight


----------



## Lo$tris (Dec 21, 2008)

Anjali said:


> Read it. Great book, but the thing is, it doesn't fully respect the truth about the geisha traditions. If you read it, do it for the plot and the story, which are great, but don't believe the geisha traditions facts. Some of them are invented.
> 
> This book is more of an Bildungsroman, fictional novel than realistic, real life describing novel.
> I have read "Geisha, A Life" by Mineko Iwasaki. That one was great, and respected the truth. Arthur Golden inspired his book from Mineko's life ( who was one of the most famous geishas that have ever existed), but completely distorted some aspects.


I'm half way through the novel and up till Sayuri met the painter I was thinking that all the book must be based on facts but then I was looking for the painting by Uchida Kosaburo (who had painted Sayuri at the sunset) and discovered that the novel is fictional :/ I think it's the translator's note at the beginning that gave me the impression that the characters had been real people. Anyway I will order this book by Mineko because I'm loving Memoirs of a Geisha and intrigued by the lives of Geishas.



> I'm reading Wizard's First Rule by Terry Goodkind, the first book in "The Sword of Truth" series. I saw an episode of Legend of the Seeker, which is based on that book series, so when my sister checked out the book from the library I decided I would read it.


I have read up to the 4th book...I wish I had stopped after the first one. 
And I didn't know they made a series of it, the books must be popular.


----------



## Disturbia (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm reading a russian novel called _Dead Souls_ and so far I have to admit it's really depressing. I wouldn't have even started with it if I didn't need it for school.


----------



## Anjali (Dec 21, 2008)

Lo$tris said:


> I'm half way through the novel and up till Sayuri met the painter I was thinking that all the book must be based on facts but then I was looking for the painting by Uchida Kosaburo (who had painted Sayuri at the sunset) and discovered that the novel is fictional :/ I think it's the translator's note at the beginning that gave me the impression that the characters had been real people. Anyway I will order this book by Mineko because I'm loving Memoirs of a Geisha and intrigued by the lives of Geishas.
> 
> 
> I have read up to the 4th book...I wish I had stopped after the first one.
> And I didn't know they made a series of it, the books must be popular.



They say that geishas auction their virginities, which is a fake fact and led to many controversies D: That's why some believe geishas are some sort of high class prostitutes.

Read the end of the book, where Golden is thanking those who inspired him. You'll see that he thanks Mineko in the first line  
She sued him for using her life story as a base for his book.

If you read her book, you'll find many elements from the story in "Memoirs of a Geisha"


----------



## isanon (Dec 21, 2008)

the birth of the necromancer - nick perumov

american gods - niel gaiman


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 22, 2008)

Dune Messiah and Last Argument of Kings.


----------



## Jackal (Dec 22, 2008)

The Last Templar. Really neat book.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 22, 2008)

Reading Norwegian Wood. Complex characters, but I don't like story with too much sex in it for some reason.


----------



## NarutoXHinata (Dec 22, 2008)

A Darkness Forged in Fire by Chris Evans now here is a series that  might rival Cooks` Black Company series


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 23, 2008)

February Flowers by Fan Wu


----------



## Yasha (Dec 24, 2008)

Relativity Visualized. I had read too many fictions this semester break, time for some science.


----------



## Lo$tris (Dec 24, 2008)

Phantom of the Opera (the original novel).


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Dec 24, 2008)

Ubik by Phillip K. Dick


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Dec 24, 2008)

"*Sense & Sensibility*" by Jane Austen
Man, I've been reading this for about three months, and I'm still not finished.
Wonderful book, though. I'm a huge Austen-Fan, so I love this book, yet I still prefer P&P


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 24, 2008)

Darth Bane: Path of Destrction by Drew Karpyshyn


----------



## Hana (Dec 24, 2008)

Graceling - Kristen Cashore

This is gorgeous storytelling! It is exciting, stirring, and accessible. Fantasy and romance readers will be thrilled. I haven't found a book like this in ages.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 30, 2008)

Loop

&

Birthday by Koji Suzuki


----------



## Helix (Dec 30, 2008)

Denial of Death by Ernest Becker


----------



## Koi (Dec 31, 2008)

Order of the Phoenix.  The action is my favorite of the series, but Harry is soooooo fucking whiny.  I want to thrust a Midol between the pages and snap the book shut sometimes, just to see if it helps.  And I remember thinking the same thing the first time I read it, too.

I really wanted to be done with the series by now, but there's only so much reading I can do between selling shoes and the holidays. D:


----------



## Bonten (Dec 31, 2008)

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas - Hunter S. Thompson

If you've seen the film you can imagine how good the book is; it's fast-paced, surreal and immersive. Definitely recommended.

If you haven't seen the film then get this.


----------



## Lo$tris (Dec 31, 2008)

Phantom by Susan Key.
The story of Erik is so heartbreaking that I thought about stopping several times.


----------



## Nuriel (Dec 31, 2008)

American Psycho by Bret Easton Ellis


----------



## MP 306 (Dec 31, 2008)

"I am America (And So Can You!)" by Stephen Colbert 
and "Generation Kill" by Evan Wright


----------



## Leah (Dec 31, 2008)

Midnighters by Scott Westerfeld


----------



## Yasha (Dec 31, 2008)

_The Speed Reading Book_ and _Use Your Head_, by Tony Buzan. Picked them up at random from my uni library yesterday.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 1, 2009)

Balzac and the Little Chinese Seamstress by Dai Sijie

&

Dark Water by Koji Suzuki.


----------



## Javs (Jan 2, 2009)

_The Shack_ by William Young. It was a Christmas gift and is proving to be an enlightening read so far .


----------



## blue berry (Jan 3, 2009)

Inkdeath by Cornelia Funke.


----------



## Anavrin224 (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm reading The Game by Neil Strauss as well as Sperm Wars by Robin Baker.  One teaches me how to infiltrate the mind of a female for my benefit (i.e. sex) and Sperm Wars teaches me why, thus making my game far more deadly.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 3, 2009)

_Soul Music_ by Pratchett. Fast becoming a favourite actually.


----------



## m o l o k o (Jan 3, 2009)

"A long way down" by Nick Hornby. For the second time...


----------



## haily1 (Jan 4, 2009)

_Ender in Exile_ by Orson Scott Card. Think this will finally be the last one in the series??


----------



## Xana (Jan 4, 2009)

_Encyclopaedia of Universal Mythology_, almost 20 different authors. 320 color pages in shiny paper.

I wonder if it's legal to marry the thing.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 5, 2009)

_Blink_ by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## Taxman (Jan 5, 2009)

_The Bell Jar _by Sylvia Plath


----------



## Major (Jan 6, 2009)

_Elizabeth Costello _- J M Coetzee.


----------



## Jiraiya's Girl (Jan 6, 2009)

New Moon(Second Book in the Twilight series)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 6, 2009)

Fred Astaire by Joseph Epstein

&

From the Mixed-Up Files of Mrs. Basil E. Frankweiler by E.L. Konigsburg


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 6, 2009)

American Gods by Neil Gaiman


----------



## Fleecy (Jan 6, 2009)

The Sun Also Rises - Ernest Hemingway

I haven't started it _yet_ but I will soon. Who has read the book? Is it good?


----------



## vervex (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm reading *Good Omens by Neil Gaiman* - having a good time ahah.


----------



## Hana (Jan 8, 2009)

Blankets by Craig Thompson.

This graphic novel has given me a better overall appreciation for American graphic novelists. I hope to find other works like this one soon.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 8, 2009)

NIV Bible. Whether you believe it or not, the Bible is still the most influential book in history. Everyone should at least skim through it at least IMO.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 8, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> NIV Bible. Whether you believe it or not, the Bible is still the most influential book in history.



i agree


----------



## Auraya (Jan 9, 2009)

Re reading Uglies by Scott Westerfeld for fun

and Peter the Great by Vasili Klyuchevsky for background reading for history.


----------



## Yoshitsuna (Jan 9, 2009)

The Warrior Within.


----------



## Anjali (Jan 9, 2009)

Kyoto by Yasunari Kawabata


----------



## buff cat (Jan 9, 2009)

Right now I'm reading The Tao of Physics


----------



## Raiden (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm reading the Odyssey by Homer. It's a class thing, so far the book is pretty interesting.


----------



## Sorrow-Tear's Champion (Jan 10, 2009)

Rereading Nightseer, Laurell K. Hamilton's first book.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Jan 10, 2009)

Reading Fell, by some guy whose name I can't remember.


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 10, 2009)

Sweep by Cate Tiernan? I keep forgetting her name...


----------



## Lo$tris (Jan 10, 2009)

A Walk to Remember by Nicholas Sparks. Haven't seen the movie, but many told me it's good...in a sad way.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 11, 2009)

_Outliers_ by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## chaosakita (Jan 11, 2009)

Fast Food Nation


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jan 12, 2009)

*Confessions of a Shopaholic* - _Sophie Kinsella_


----------



## KawpyNinja (Jan 13, 2009)

im currently reading "roses are red" by james paterson. 5th or 6th book in the series that began with "along came a spider."


----------



## Shodan (Jan 13, 2009)

I just started on "The Face of Death" by Cody McFadyen. Haven't read the first one in the series (Face of Death is the second out of three books), but I've been told I can do without it.


----------



## Bushin (Jan 13, 2009)

Busy with the *Legend of Drizzt* series by *R.A. Salvatore.*
I'm at book 7 "*Legacy*" at the moment... brilliant series.


----------



## Lo$tris (Jan 14, 2009)

Marked (forgot the author name!). A vampire novel.


----------



## DyersEve (Jan 14, 2009)

Exodus, by Leon Uris. Loved Mila 18, so I decided to give this one a try.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 15, 2009)

Have a Nice Day - Mick Foley


----------



## Utz (Jan 15, 2009)

Dance Dance Dance - *Haruki Murakami*


----------



## illyana (Jan 16, 2009)

Less Than Zero by Bret Easton Ellis.


----------



## Jaded Heart (Jan 16, 2009)

Reading the third book in the Vampire Academy Series, called Shadow Kiss.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm currently reading _The Tipping Point_ by Malcolm Gladwell.


----------



## SP (Jan 17, 2009)

Rebecca by Daphne du Maurier.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 17, 2009)

Currently reading The Screwtape Letters by CS Lewis.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 18, 2009)

_Howl's Moving Castle_ by Diana Wynne Jones


----------



## Lo$tris (Jan 18, 2009)

Just started reading Perfume _a Story of a Murderer_ by Patrick Suskind.


----------



## Eki (Jan 19, 2009)

just finished The Black Tattoo by Sam Enthoven. Now im reading Biting the Bullet by Jaz Parks


----------



## tapiocka (Jan 19, 2009)

I have been procrastinating on _Good as Gold_ by *Joseph Heller* way too long so I started it this Friday. I think half an hour a day will get me to the finish line in a fortnight or so.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 19, 2009)

I am reading _The Divine Comedy_ by Dante Alighieri. I am up to the start of Purgatorio.


----------



## Camille (Jan 19, 2009)

^Me too, though I'm still in _Inferno_.


----------



## Jaded Heart (Jan 19, 2009)

Now that I've finished reading all the books available in the Vampire Academt Series and waiting for the new one, I've started reading a new series called *Demonata*. So far after reading 50 or so pages it's pretty good. It has 4 or 5 books in the series and is by the same author who wrote the *Cirque De Freak Series* for all of you who are interested.


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 19, 2009)

harry potter and the sorcerer's stone.
when i was a little kid, my mother would force them on me, and i ended up skimming them. 
books always turn out to be better than the movies they base off of them, so i picked it up for 8 bucks.

next:
the watchmen (re-read) - alan moore
the book thief - markus zusak
breaking dawn - stephenie meyer
revelation - kate brian
privelege - kate brian
last christmas - kate brian


----------



## KawpyNinja (Jan 22, 2009)

harry potter and the half blood prince...pretty good so far..just started it.


----------



## Shiranui (Jan 22, 2009)

At the moment _City of Ashes_ - By Cassandra Clare. I was just browsing my local bookstore, and the cover caught my attention, so I read the synopsis, felt slightly nostalgic given the premise, and decided to purchase the first and second novel (first is _City of Bones_).


----------



## Koi (Jan 22, 2009)

Gaiman's _Neverwhere._  I'm only at the second chapter so I'm not _entirely_ sure what's going on, but I think I like it so far.  Richard is kinda funny and Door is neato.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 22, 2009)

Dreaming in Cuban by Cristina García.


----------



## Fran (Jan 22, 2009)

East Lynne, Ellen Wood. And Making Money, Terry Pratchett.

Mmm. And Northline, Willy Vlautin


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 22, 2009)

Caleb Williams by William Godwin


----------



## Mashy (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm going to read Sceptical Essays by Berty Russel later.


----------



## Lo$tris (Jan 23, 2009)

White Oleander by Janet Fitch


----------



## Chee (Jan 23, 2009)

The Story of Edgar Sawtelle.


----------



## Nicola (Jan 23, 2009)

To Kill A Mockingbird by Harper Lee.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 25, 2009)

the five people you meet in heaven - mitch albom


----------



## Trunkten (Jan 25, 2009)

Now that I've finished *The Picture of Dorian Gray*, I've decided to start on *Hard Boiled Wonderland and the End of the World* by Haruki Murakami.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 25, 2009)

Trunkten said:


> Now that I've finished *The Picture of Dorian Gray*, I've decided to start on *Hard Boiled Wonderland and the End of the World* by Haruki Murakami.



A friend of mine leant me that book a few days back…I haven’t opened it yet: was it any good?


----------



## Taxman (Jan 27, 2009)

currently trying to plow through John Milton's _Paradise Lost_


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm currently going through my yearly ritual reading of Tolkien's _Lord of the Rings_. I've been reading this book once a year since 2001.


----------



## Vermillionage (Jan 27, 2009)

just finished Twilight saga..
now reading "the tales of  Beedle the bard"^^by JK Rowling


----------



## Platinum (Jan 28, 2009)

Well i am now on Purgatorio in Dante's Divine Comedy. After i am done with this book i will probably read Paradise Lost.


----------



## KawpyNinja (Jan 29, 2009)

still on this dam harry potter book..been on it for a couple of weeks...school work...and regular work takes up alot of time..not to mention friends/girlfriend and lots and lots of food..i miss my books.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 29, 2009)

Currently reading Darwin's Radio.


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 29, 2009)

a re-read of the watchmen.


----------



## FonsEtOrigo (Jan 29, 2009)

The Discovery of Chocolate -- James Runcie

The beginning was so pretty I couldnt put it down. That and I just wanted to remember there are some nice things about chocolate, not just greed and dead children. x__x


----------



## Taxman (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm going to see if I can get through Hunchback of Notre Dame in a relatively short amount of time.


----------



## Garfield (Jan 30, 2009)

Chanced upon 

_Mind in Society: Development of Higher Psychological Processes_- *L. S. Vygotsky*

Awesome book <3


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 30, 2009)

Adee said:


> Chanced upon
> 
> _Mind in Society: Development of Higher Psychological Processes_- *L. S. Vygotsky*
> 
> Awesome book <3



Vygotsky's ideas are fascinating mostly because of how they were censored and restricted-it is suspected that he was only able to articulate half of his arguments, models and ideas. They're an interesting counter-point to the western ideas of the time.

Definitely an influential figure in psychology, but I'm surprised that his writing is not a slog to get through especially after translation.


----------



## Tyger (Jan 30, 2009)

I should be reading Breaking Dawn- Stephenie Meyer, but I have to go out and buy it since libraries dont have it.


----------



## Anjali (Jan 30, 2009)

Interview with a vampire, by Anne Rice.


----------



## House (Jan 31, 2009)

The Sorrows of Young Werther by Goethe.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 31, 2009)

Legacy of the Force: Betrayal ~ Aaron Allston


----------



## Nakor (Jan 31, 2009)

King of Foxes by Raymond Feist


----------



## Jaded Heart (Jan 31, 2009)

Currently Reading *Star Gazer* by Claudia Grey, the sequel to Evernight.


----------



## Ina (Feb 1, 2009)

Dearly Devoted Dexter by Jeff Lindsay

I just love the Dexter series.


----------



## killinspree42099 (Feb 9, 2009)

shadow of the hegemon by orson scott card


----------



## Anjali (Feb 10, 2009)

Obsession by Jonathan Kellerman.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 10, 2009)

Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy.

Chapter 4, yet to get hooked. Hmm...


----------



## isanon (Feb 10, 2009)

Rule of two


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 10, 2009)

The House of Spirits-  Isabel Allende


----------



## Randomaxe (Feb 10, 2009)

The Elric Saga Part1, by Michael Moorcook


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 10, 2009)

Rereading Gardens of the Moon ~ Steven Erikson.


----------



## JJ (Feb 10, 2009)

I promised my cousin I'd start on her book.

Lies of Redemption by Angela Thompson Scott


----------



## Fang (Feb 11, 2009)

moridin said:


> Rereading Gardens of the Moon ~ Steven Erikson.



Raest in this book. Rah Rah Rah Rah. Andomander Rake not so much.


----------



## awayfromreality (Feb 11, 2009)

I read The Giver once. I thought it was really good! 
Well, I just finished the fourth book in the Maximum Ride series by James Patterson. The fifth book is coming out in March, so I'm really excited. XD They're the best books I've ever read.


----------



## Lo$tris (Feb 11, 2009)

_The Glass Castle_ by Jeannette Walls.


----------



## Angelus (Feb 12, 2009)

The Graveyard Book by Neil Gaiman.

It's reminds me very much of Harry Potter, but in a graveyard.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Feb 12, 2009)

_Stay Alive, My Son_ by Pin Yathay. Also picked up _Perdido Street Station_, which I'm excited to read. =)


----------



## Yuuka (Feb 12, 2009)

None right now. I look forward to reading The Sea of Monsters, since I just got done with The Lightning Thief.


----------



## Tyrael (Feb 12, 2009)

Miss Pulchritudinous said:


> _Stay Alive, My Son_ by Pin Yathay. Also picked up *Perdido Street Station*, which I'm excited to read. =)



*Resists temptation to go into fanboy mode*


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Feb 12, 2009)

Tyrael said:


> *Resists temptation to go into fanboy mode*


 
Well well, I'm glad I acquired this fanboy-creator.


----------



## GsG (Feb 13, 2009)

The Fearless Fish Out of Water: How to Succeed When You're the Only One Like You  by  Robin Fisher-Roffer.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Feb 13, 2009)

Currently reading _Settling Accounts: Return to Engagement_ by Harry Turtledove. I like alternate history books, and Turtledove comes up with interesting ideas and expresses them compellingly.


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 13, 2009)

Vector Prime ~ R. A. Salvatore.

Introduction to the Yuuzhan Vong war .


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Feb 13, 2009)

Pride and Prejustice for the 21th time xD
I just love this book so hard


----------



## boognishrising (Feb 13, 2009)

the Dance of Anger. I'm reading it to be a better therapist, but it's really good for feminist self help.


----------



## Un-Chan (Feb 14, 2009)

the book thief by markus zusak.

good so far, but i liked getting the girl better.


----------



## SavannahBanana13 (Feb 14, 2009)

_Breaking Dawn_ by Stephenie Meyer.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Feb 14, 2009)

Their Eyes Were Watching God.


----------



## isanon (Feb 14, 2009)

Magicians guild - trudi canvan though i only have 10 pages left and the bookstore is closed tomorrow so i cant buy the sequel


----------



## Chee (Feb 14, 2009)

October Sky                   .


----------



## Amnesia (Feb 14, 2009)

_Lady into Fox_ - David Garnett. For class.


----------



## raininggemini (Feb 14, 2009)

*Lolita by Vladmir Nabokov*


----------



## Lonely Soul (Feb 15, 2009)

Evermore, it's book 1 of Alyson Noël's _The Immortals_ series. I thought it was great! Way better than I expected. I cannot wait to read the second book.


----------



## isanon (Feb 15, 2009)

haha the bookstore was open 

the novice - trudi canvan


----------



## Tyrael (Feb 15, 2009)

_Orcs_-Stan Nicholls;

Despite low expectations this book is slightly disappointing so far. Still, has its plus points and I'm not that far yet, so there is a lot of room for the author to show me, or to acclimatise to the story.

_Gormenghast_-Mervyn Peake

'Nuff said.


----------



## Leah (Feb 15, 2009)

Too many books at the moment.


----------



## Jayka (Feb 16, 2009)

Currently reading some short stories by Roald Dahl.


----------



## Tyrael (Feb 16, 2009)

Jayka said:


> Currently reading some short stories by Roald Dahl.



Good? I've only read _Lamb to the Slaughter_, but I want to check out more of his stuff.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 16, 2009)

_Anansi Boys _by Neil Gaiman.


----------



## Juli (Feb 16, 2009)

Die Templerin by Wolfgang Hohlbein


----------



## Emigan (Feb 17, 2009)

_Uglies_ by Scott Westerfeld


----------



## isanon (Feb 17, 2009)

the highlord - trudi canvan


----------



## neko-sennin (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm currently reading Shirley Jackson's "The Haunting of Hill House" and I've been wondering something. I've done a little digging myself, but so far I'm drawing blanks. Does anyone know if anybody's done any real-life research on architecture and psychology to find out the extend to which "off angles" in buildings can affect people's perceptions or mental state?


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 17, 2009)

Scarpetta ~ Patricia Cornwell

NJO: Agents of Chaos ~ James Luceno

Eye of the World ~ Robert Jordan


----------



## Fang (Feb 17, 2009)

Naeblis, your reading New Jedi Order now? What do you think of it so far?


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 17, 2009)

TWF said:


> Naeblis, your reading New Jedi Order now? What do you think of it so far?



I was a little surprised about the main death in Vector Prime. I find it rather amusing how it took a moon to kill him; he was a great character. 

I liked his death in the sense that it had a real impact on the lives of the Solo's and other characters, it was more emotionally charged than Caedus' death or any of the other main character deaths I have read thusfar. Also, the death to me seemed to split Han away from his past life and focus more on his family. His children play important roles in this series and the one after, so chewie would have been regulated to nonentity or play a second fiddle character. I somehow think it is better that he died then be subjegated to that. Of course, I might be basing this on ignorance, but from what I understand it makes sense.

I read through the first couple of books rather quickly, so I only have a general impression of the whole series, not individual books. I'm generally pleased with the series though. Anakin seems rather impressive, I really liked the force technique he made. It's like battle meditation but a bit more useful since it gives him the visual perspectives of everyone he is melding with.


----------



## Fang (Feb 17, 2009)

Your going to hate or love Warmaster Lah when he shows up. The New Jedi Order series is the longest story arc in the entirety of EU novel series.

I think its a total of about 19 or 20 books.


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 17, 2009)

It's 19 books. I only have half of them on audiobook so it will take  me some time to finish the entire series.


----------



## awayfromreality (Feb 17, 2009)

Ends With A Bang said:


> _Uglies_ by Scott Westerfeld



I'd like to say that that was an _excellent_ series!! ^^


----------



## kakoishii (Feb 17, 2009)

^ I haven't gotten past page 90 on that one. I tried reading it over the summer and it bored me to tears. I don't care for Westerfeild's writing style it seems really generic and dumbed down.

I'm currently reading the Continental Op by Dashiel Hammet. I don't care for Hammet's rendition of the detective novel, I find it rather boring, but I've got to read it for my detective fiction class.


----------



## Cala (Feb 18, 2009)

Ends With A Bang said:


> _Uglies_ by Scott Westerfeld


I was rather fond of that series.

Currently I'm reading The Bone Doll's Twin, by Lynn Flewelling. Almost done with it, and I love it. Very much.


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 18, 2009)

Giving this Twilight thing a try for a friend of mine who insists I read it..not sure about it. Probably gonna start rereading WoT books in anticipation of last one.

Is it nessesary to read other series to get the premise of NJO? I haven't read any of the Star Wars extended universe but really want to follow the characters after the 6th movie.


----------



## Lo$tris (Feb 18, 2009)

*The Way of Shadows* by Brent Weeks. Haven't read a fantasy series in a while, and so far it seems promising.


----------



## Tyrael (Feb 18, 2009)

Lo$tris said:


> *The Way of Shadows* by Brent Weeks. Haven't read a fantasy series in a while, and so far it seems promising.



I really liked it-had a bit of an iffy start, but got steadily better.


----------



## Lo$tris (Feb 18, 2009)

Tyrael said:


> I really liked it-had a bit of an iffy start, but got steadily better.


The start is awful...in a scary way. I mean the horrors those children are subjected to...
But the characters are interesting 
Have you read all 3 books? (there is a special *3for2* offer in Waterstone's  I got them all!)


----------



## Tyrael (Feb 18, 2009)

Lo$tris said:


> The start is awful...in a scary way. I mean the horrors those children are subjected to...
> But the characters are interesting
> Have you read all 3 books? (there is a special *3for2* offer in Waterstone's  I got them all!)



I got them on the exactly the same deal, as it happens, but only read the first so far. And although what happened to the kids did make me balk, my main gripe was with the pacing and style: it was inconsistent and insubstantial. I adjusted to the style, though, and it did improve hugely, so in the end it was pretty damn good. Some of the later twists and the way he plays character against each other really endeared me to the story.


----------



## Lo$tris (Feb 18, 2009)

Tyrael said:


> I got them on the exactly the same deal, as it happens, but only read the first so far. And although what happened to the kids did make me balk, my main gripe was with the pacing and style: it was inconsistent and insubstantial. I adjusted to the style, though, and it did improve hugely, so in the end it was pretty damn good. Some of the later twists and the way he plays character against each other really endeared me to the story.


hmmm too early to judge now but the thing I have noticed about the style (and it annoys me) is that the author keeps shifting from Logan's side of the story to Azo's in a bad timing, but I guess those two stories are connected, so can't complain.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 18, 2009)

The Time Machine by H.G. Wells


----------



## Utz (Feb 21, 2009)

Just finished _Norwegian Wood_ by Haruki Murakami.

Starting _Tales of the Otori - 3rd book, Brilliance of the Moon_ by Lian Hearn tonight.


----------



## GsG (Feb 23, 2009)

Getting Past No by William Ury.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm reading *Marley & Me* by Jogn Grogan. It's such a wonderful book. I can relate a lot to the story because of the dogs I have had in my life, so the book makes me both laugh and cry. It's really fantastic.


----------



## Hope (Feb 23, 2009)

Confessions of a Shopaholic by Sophie Kinsella.

The movie was great so I got the book.


----------



## Auraya (Feb 23, 2009)

Kite Runner -Khaled Hosseini

It's meant to be very good, and was in a 3 for 2 offer


----------



## Fran (Feb 23, 2009)

A Game of Thrones, from the ASOIAF series.
_Not_ impressed.


----------



## Hiko Seijuro (Feb 23, 2009)

The Savage Tales Of Solomon Kane - Robert E. Howard


----------



## Lo$tris (Feb 24, 2009)

*Misborn: The Final Empire* by _Brandon Danderson_.


----------



## graysocks (Feb 24, 2009)

Rashomon - Akutagawa


----------



## Smitty (Feb 24, 2009)

With Angels and Demons going to the big screen soon, I'm re-reading it.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Feb 24, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> A Game of Thrones, from the ASOIAF series.
> _Not_ impressed.



Relax it will seriously pick up again after you pass the 150-200 pages mark.


----------



## RandomShinigami (Feb 24, 2009)

Right this second? Err... _The Last Vampire_ by Christopher Pike. So far, so good.


----------



## Segan (Feb 24, 2009)

Perdido Street Station.


----------



## Amnesia (Feb 24, 2009)

_Mrs. Dalloway_ by Virginia Woolf -- I swear, the only good way to read Woolf is as a sort of comedy. Especially for all her wonderfully absurd metaphors and characters. Nevertheless, it almost makes reading feel like painting rather than reading.  


_King Rat_ by China Mieville -- Only a couple chapters in, but I am enjoying this so far. If it can surpass Gaiman's  _Neverwhere_, which it is looking pretty well set for, then I daresay I might be an instant fan of the author.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 26, 2009)

The Complete Sherlock Holmes Treasury - sir arthur conan doyle


----------



## Nicola (Feb 28, 2009)

Right now, I'm currently reading "How NOT to be Popular" by Jennifer Ziegler. Even though I just started reading it, the book title reminded me of one of my favorite books I have read in the past called "How to be Popular" by Meg Cabot.


----------



## Randomaxe (Feb 28, 2009)

Game of thrones.


----------



## raininggemini (Feb 28, 2009)

Gods Behaving Badly


----------



## GsG (Feb 28, 2009)

Trump University Commercial Real Estate 101: How Small Investors Can Get Started and Make It Big (Kindle Edition) by Donald J. Trump (Author), David Lindahl (Author)


----------



## Eureka_Seven_Fan (Feb 28, 2009)

ZAREGOTO (Books 1: The Kubikiri Cycle) by author Nisioisin.



-Matt


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Mar 1, 2009)

*P.S I Loath You* - _Lisi Harrison_


----------



## Kahvehane (Mar 2, 2009)

_The Sun Also Rises_ - Ernest Hemingway

and

_As I Lay Dying_ - William Faulkner


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 2, 2009)

Norwegian Wood by Haruki Murakami


----------



## Hiroshi (Mar 2, 2009)

Finished the partial _Midnight Sun_ by Stephanie Meyer online yesterday.


----------



## testxxxx (Mar 2, 2009)

*Animal Farm* - _George Orwell._ 

I've been reading it in school at the library.


----------



## Randir (Mar 2, 2009)

_Sidetracked_ by Henning Mankell. I've neglected the Wallander cycle long enough lately, so it's about time I catch up.


----------



## kakoishii (Mar 2, 2009)

Devil in a Blue Dress by Walter Mosely
Murder at the Vicarage by Agatha Chrisite

Getting a bit sick of the detective fiction, but at least the Devil in a Blue Dress is more platable than Chrisitie's round about story telling, I don't even care who committed the murder any more.


----------



## snoph (Mar 2, 2009)

The Black Jewels Trilogy - Anne Bishop

I'm just counting the three books as one since I have them in a single volume. The first book started out a little slow, but it's been picking up a lot more in the second book so far.


----------



## Catterix (Mar 2, 2009)

Nineteen Minutes - Jodie Piccoult.

It's a really interesting book about a boy who runs rampage in his school, shooting half his schoolmates. It jumps around in the narrative from before his birth, to him being 5 years old, to a few hours after the murder, etc. and delves into the lifes and problems of all those involved, leaping around in their narrative too. 

It's really interesting and nicely written.


----------



## Sen (Mar 3, 2009)

Of Mice and Men - George Steinbeck

Sadly I lost my copy that I started though, so now I have to go check out another one from the library.


----------



## Republican (Mar 4, 2009)

Ulysses by James Joyce.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 4, 2009)

This book called Prep (suggested to me by someone here) and the Fellowship of the Ring, (suggested to me by my bro)


----------



## krome (Mar 5, 2009)

Currently reading _Wicked_. It isn't too bad


----------



## Hiroshi (Mar 5, 2009)

_Pride and Prejudice_ by Jane Austen.


----------



## KawpyNinja (Mar 6, 2009)

Currently reading "Interview with the Vampire" by Anne Rice

really wanna Re-read Mrs. frisby and the Rats of Nimh


----------



## Sky is Over (Mar 6, 2009)

Hmmm, about to get done with _Best Military Scifi of the 20th Century._ It's comprimsed of some short stories, most of them being pretty much worth the attention.


----------



## Monark (Mar 6, 2009)

_Genesis of Shannara: The Gypsy Morph_ by Terry Brooks, of course.


----------



## Kage no Yume (Mar 7, 2009)

Was reading _On Writing_ by King, but I'll have to take a break and read _The Tempest_ for class in a bit.


Still hungering for the next Vampire Hunter D book, the conclusion to _Pale Fallen Angels_.


----------



## Auraya (Mar 7, 2009)

The Other Boleyn Girl-Philippa Gregory

I read the second one recently (whoo for reading things out of order) and really enjoyed it and I'm now reading the first one. I really like these books because they are based on proper history but they bring it to life a bit more. It's also interesting to me to see how she portrays each character to see who she sympathises with and how it changes your view on this period of history


----------



## Heroic (Mar 7, 2009)

Enders Game by Orson Scott Card


----------



## Republican (Mar 7, 2009)

Changed my mind...

I'm going to introduce myself to Joyce with *A Portrait of the Artist as a Young Man* and *Dubliners* instead, and afterwards I will read Fyodor Dostoevsky's *The Brothers Karamazov*.


----------



## Mai♥ (Mar 7, 2009)

"Cookie" by Jaqueline Wilson.

My friend lent me it.

I don't like it. All her bloody books are the same.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 7, 2009)

A Clockwork Orange by Anthony Burgess.


----------



## Taxman (Mar 7, 2009)

currently trying to plow through Don Quixote by Cervantes

after which I'm either going to return to This Side of Paradise by F.Scott Fitzgerald or back to Crime and Punishment by Dostoevsky


----------



## Celebrianna (Mar 8, 2009)

_The Way We Live Now_ by Sir Anthony Trollope.


----------



## Tyrael (Mar 8, 2009)

*The Spire*-William Golding
*The Ruby Knight*-David Eddings


----------



## kakoishii (Mar 8, 2009)

The Friends of Eddie Coyle by George V. Higgins
It's quite possibly the most boring detective fiction book I've ever read, even worse than the Continental Op, but I've got to read for class.


----------



## GsG (Mar 8, 2009)

Rich Dad's Advisors: Guide to Investing In Gold and Silver: Protect Your Financial Future by Michael Maloney


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 9, 2009)

_Portrait of the Artist as a Young Man_ by James Joyce
_Philosophies of Art and Beauty: Selected Readings in Aesthetics from Plato to Heidegger_ Edited by Albert Hofstader and Richard Kuhns


----------



## ? (Mar 10, 2009)

Captain's Fury by Jim Butcher.


----------



## On and On (Mar 11, 2009)

_1984_ in school. It's pretty alright; I *really* like Orwell's writing style.

I definitely want to hit up _The God Delusion_ once I have free time.


----------



## attackoflance (Mar 12, 2009)

The God Delusion by Richard Dawkins


----------



## miss what ever (Mar 12, 2009)

how 2 say no by i dunno who


----------



## Lance Vance (Mar 12, 2009)

God Delusion (3rd time running) 
Richard Dawkins

The Lost Boy
Dave Peltzer


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 12, 2009)

_Pigs in Heaven_ by Barbara Kingslover


----------



## Nakor (Mar 12, 2009)

Gardens of the Moon by Steven Erikson


----------



## Hiroshi (Mar 12, 2009)

_Catch-22_ for school.


----------



## Krisis (Mar 13, 2009)

Foucalt's Pendulum by Umberto Eco. 



Hiroshi said:


> _Catch-22_ for school.



That's one of my faves


----------



## Lo$tris (Mar 14, 2009)

*Hero of Ages* by _Brandon Sanderson_
This is starting to be one of the best fantasy series I've ever read, too bad this is the final book.


----------



## Randomaxe (Mar 15, 2009)

Just got the the second volume of Moorcock's Elric Saga.


----------



## Segan (Mar 15, 2009)

The Judging Eye by R. Scott Bakker.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Mar 15, 2009)

The Braided Path by Chris Wooding. Its meant to be awesome but so far im just not seeing it.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 15, 2009)

Persuasion by Jane Austen


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 15, 2009)

_The Diary of Kido Takayoshi: Volume 1 (1868-1871) _Translated by Sidney Devere Browne and Akiko Hirota


----------



## Jimin (Mar 16, 2009)

I plan on doing Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde.


----------



## Alex. (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm currently reading Jane Eyre by Charlotte Bronte.


----------



## KawpyNinja (Mar 17, 2009)

VIOLETS ARE BLUE

by 

JAMES PATERSON

the 5th or 6th book in the "cross" series.


----------



## Hiroshi (Mar 18, 2009)

_The Importance of Being Earnest_ by Oliver Wilde.


----------



## Pan-on (Mar 18, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> _The Importance of Being Earnest_ by Oliver Wilde.



Oliver Wilde?

i do want to read that though, Dorian Gray was great.


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 18, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Persuasion by Jane Austen



Same.

Out of all the works that I've read from her, it's the best. Gonna wait and see how it ends before a final judgement, though.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 18, 2009)

Tropic of Capricorn - Henry Miller


I love beat literature. It's...rejuvinating and gives me new energy, despite the fact that I find most characters (and writers) slightly delusional in their rebellion and ideas about freedom.


----------



## Tomasso (Mar 19, 2009)

The Hobbit by J. R. R. Tolkien.


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 19, 2009)

_Coraline_ by Neil Gaiman


----------



## Tyrael (Mar 19, 2009)

Gene Wolfe-_Peace _


----------



## Kahvehane (Mar 19, 2009)

_As I Lay Dying_ by William Faulkner



It's a work of pure genius, written in a stream of consciousness style (meaning the book is focused more on the thoughts and feelings of the characters themselves in response to the events of the story than the actual events themselves).

Anything by him is phenomenal


----------



## Anjali (Mar 20, 2009)

Shougun, by James Clevell.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 20, 2009)

Wizard and Glass by Stephen King


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 20, 2009)

_Kushiel's Chosen_ by Jacqueline Carey


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Mar 21, 2009)

_Chinmoku (Silence)_ by Endo Shusaku.


----------



## blue berry (Mar 21, 2009)

I haven't read a book since october, so I'm reading The Life and Death of Anita Cobby by Julia Sheppard.


----------



## Fran (Mar 21, 2009)

Charles Dickens, _Bleak House_

 This is so hard to read.


----------



## Major (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm busy tackling my cousin's Feist collection.


----------



## Utz (Mar 25, 2009)

Last Tale of the Otori, _The Harsh Cry of the Heron_ by Lian Hearn.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 25, 2009)

George Orwell's Animal Farm.


----------



## pfft (Mar 25, 2009)

The Master and Margarita by Mihkail Bulgakov


----------



## Fran (Mar 25, 2009)

Cormac McCarthy, _The Road_

Just something to procrastinate from reading Bleak House, which is stupidly hard to read. The narrative is so convoluted.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 25, 2009)

Equal Rites by Terry Pratchett

It's an okay book so far, but I just don't seem to like Granny and Esk as much as I did Rincewind and Twoflower, it could be that Esk is kinda bland.


----------



## kakoishii (Mar 25, 2009)

The Locked Room by Paul Auster
The Locked Room by Maj Sjowall and Per Wahloo (this one is the one I have to read for class, but due to a terrible mishap I got the other one, on the other hand it's a great read so no crying over spilt milk)
No Country for Old Men by Cormac McCarthy (I'm sorry, I'm sure the movie is wonderful but so far this book is boring as hell. I really don't know how I'm gonna make it through)


----------



## Infinite Girl (Mar 25, 2009)

Scarpetta by Patricia Cornwell


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 26, 2009)

_Myth-Fortune_ by Robert Asprin


----------



## Yasha (Mar 26, 2009)

_The Code Book_, by Simon Singh. A book on cryptography written in layman's terms. It's a national best-seller in US. The first chapter is good.

Next book I'm going to read: _Physics of the Impossible_, by Michio Kaku


----------



## Worm Juice (Mar 26, 2009)

The World According to Garp -  steve irving


----------



## Fran (Mar 26, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> Equal Rites by Terry Pratchett
> 
> It's an okay book so far, but I just don't seem to like Granny and Esk as much as I did Rincewind and Twoflower, it could be that Esk is kinda bland.



For a Pratchett, ER was pretty weak. The Magical feats displayed were pretty good though - Pratchett always holds back when it comes to displaying massive magical powers, which only seem to occur in the first few books  great to see it for once here. 

Esk never appears later either, or the aforementioned wizards. Meh. Aint no Witch Series without Nanny.


----------



## Gymnopedie (Mar 26, 2009)

The Sailor Who Fell From Grace With the Sea by Yukio Mishima

Such a great book...
The Author commited Seppuku after writing it as well


----------



## GsG (Mar 26, 2009)

Inner Peace: How to Be Calmly Active and Actively Calm by Paramahansa Yogananda


----------



## Neptune (Mar 27, 2009)

_Darkmans_ by Nicola Barker


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Mar 27, 2009)

Still on _Perdido Street Station_, but also was hooked by _Metamorphasis_ after having to write a literary criticism for Kafka's work.


----------



## Alexandritee (Mar 27, 2009)

Death Note: Another Note: The Los Angeles BB Murder Cases.

It's great for only 176 pages. I can read it again and again and not get bored.

...

Yeah, compared to what everyone else is reading, I don't look very smart right now.


----------



## Chee (Mar 27, 2009)

Rereading Water for Elephants cause I'm bored.


----------



## Tyrael (Mar 27, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> For a Pratchett, ER was pretty weak. The Magical feats displayed were pretty good though - Pratchett always holds back when it comes to displaying massive magical powers, which only seem to occur in the first few books  great to see it for once here.
> 
> Esk never appears later either, or the aforementioned wizards. Meh. Aint no Witch Series without Nanny.



Granny, the greatest of the witches, is really half formed during that book too. Weirdly character seem to gain depth when Pratchett flanderises them, pretty much the opposite of what should happen during flanderisations.

But I've always cited _Equal Rites_ as the worst Discworld book.



Miss Pulchritudinous said:


> Still on _Perdido Street Station_, but also was hooked by _Metamorphasis_ after having to write a literary criticism for Kafka's work.



_Metamorphosis _has to have the funniest opening line ever. I still need to read the rest of the short though.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Mar 27, 2009)

Tyrael said:


> _Metamorphosis _has to have the funniest opening line ever. I still need to read the rest of the short though.


 
The entire thing is hilarious, really. I may have picked it up a long while ago, but can't remember if I read it or not. Nevertheless, I'm reading it now and love it.


----------



## Nekolyte (Mar 27, 2009)

I just started Twilight ! it's great so far! I love Edward


----------



## Chee (Mar 27, 2009)

Nekolyte said:


> I just started Twilight ! it's great so far! I love Edward



Stop reading that crap now. I'll save you the tortue: Bella remains a horrible bitch who hates nice people and loves emotionally abusive dick heads. Edward sparkles in the sunlight, AND ITS SO SCARY BUT BELLA WANTS HIS SPARKLE BALLS IN HER. You see sparkle, perfect, and chagrin like...in every single sentence.

Edward forces her into the prom, because, you know, he's a controlling dick. Oh, and the plot is thrown in randomly so Bella can be a damsel in distress again so Sparkle Pants can save her dumbshit ass.

There.


----------



## Lance Vance (Mar 29, 2009)

The Mask - Dean Koontz 
Read it ages ago, back when i was about 13, decided to read it again, as I can't remeber the story, only the beginning and end


----------



## Lo$tris (Mar 30, 2009)

Currently reading *Rhapsody: Child of Blood* 
Interesting so far 



Nekolyte said:


> I just started Twilight ! it's great so far! I love Edward


I love Edward too pek can't wait for summer break so I can read Twilight again


----------



## Anjali (Mar 30, 2009)

Deutsche Volkssage, lol.


----------



## Clue (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm rereading the Sookie Stackhouse books in preparation for the next one coming out in May .  I just started rereading Dead Until Dark.


----------



## Clue (Mar 30, 2009)

Chee said:


> Stop reading that crap now. I'll save you the tortue: Bella remains a horrible bitch who hates nice people and loves emotionally abusive dick heads. Edward sparkles in the sunlight, AND ITS SO SCARY BUT BELLA WANTS HIS SPARKLE BALLS IN HER. You see sparkle, perfect, and chagrin like...in every single sentence.
> 
> Edward forces her into the prom, because, you know, he's a controlling dick. Oh, and the plot is thrown in randomly so Bella can be a damsel in distress again so Sparkle Pants can save her dumbshit ass.
> 
> There.


 
I agree in general, but I hope you're not implying that Jacob is one of the "nice people"....


----------



## Chee (Mar 30, 2009)

hahathatsfunny13 said:


> I agree in general, but I hope you're not implying that Jacob is one of the "nice people"....



Nah, her "friends" like Mike and the others...plus her dad.

Jacob was cool in New Moon but became a dickhead in Eclipse.


----------



## Time Expired (Mar 30, 2009)

_When the Rivers Run Dry_, by Fred Pearce.  This is a recently written book (2006) on the global freshwater crisis.  This is certainly not a new issue; however, I would recommend this book to everyone simply because of the subject matter.  



Yasha said:


> _The Code Book_, by Simon Singh. A book on cryptography written in layman's terms. It's a national best-seller in US. The first chapter is good.
> 
> Next book I'm going to read: _Physics of the Impossible_, by Michio Kaku



Please post your thoughts on the latter after you're done.  



Miss Pulchritudinous said:


> The entire thing is hilarious, really. I may have picked it up a long while ago, but can't remember if I read it or not. Nevertheless, I'm reading it now and love it.



Lol - wut??? You find _The Metamorphosis _hilarious.  How so?


----------



## GsG (Mar 31, 2009)

Why We Want You to Be Rich: Two Men, One Message by Donald Trump and Robert T. Kiyosaki.


----------



## standing (Mar 31, 2009)

The Power of Positive Thinking by Norman Vincent Peale


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 31, 2009)

binging on blank fiction:

re-reading American Psycho by Bret Easton Ellis

gonna follow up with Less Than Zero by Bret Easton Ellis, Generation X by Douglas Coupland and finish up with Fight Club by Chuck Palahniuk


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 31, 2009)

House of Leaves by Mark Z. Danielewski


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 31, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> House of Leaves by Mark Z. Danielewski



<3333333333


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 1, 2009)

Currently a short way into Swordmage by Richard Baker, It's okay so far.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 1, 2009)

Taming of the Shrew by Shakespeare. What a coincidence...


----------



## Koi (Apr 2, 2009)

Re-reading Redwall.   I first read this when I was like ten, and it's still awesome.  When I'm done I'm gonna do Salamandastron and continue on in order.


----------



## Hana (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm trying to start on *Angels and Demons* before the film comes out this summer. I'm also getting started on the Star Trek comic series *Countdown* since the story is canon with the upcoming film.


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 3, 2009)

Bel Canto by Ann Patchett


----------



## Voynich (Apr 3, 2009)

The Noh Theathre : Principles and Perspectives by Kunio Komparu

I don't get to read much fiction lately, most stuff is related to my studies and interests. Interesting book, but very heavy though. And it touches such alien patterns of thinking and interpreting that I feel a nice introductory course "How to become Japanese 101" is quite in order before even remotely hoping to truly comprehend the philosophy behind Noh.


----------



## Chee (Apr 3, 2009)

Self's Deception‎ by Bernhard Schlink

I didn't know it was a sequel book so now I'm a little pissed because I haven't read the first one.


----------



## Nois (Apr 3, 2009)

'Bluebeard' by Vonnegut.


----------



## Nakor (Apr 3, 2009)

Memories of Ice by Steven Erickson


----------



## Clue (Apr 3, 2009)

I just started God is not Great: How religion poisons everything by Christopher Hitchens.  It's funny and engaging.


----------



## NarutoXHinata (Apr 4, 2009)

Rides a Dread Legion by Raymond E Feist the book just come  out


----------



## Hope (Apr 4, 2009)

Of Mice and Men by John Steinbeck.

Reading it for my English class, as an exam is based off it.


----------



## anzel (Apr 4, 2009)

City of Glass by Cassandra Clark in my spare time

The Tale of Genji for school


----------



## Kage no Yume (Apr 4, 2009)

Just finished chapter 10 of Watchmen.  I'm trying to draw it out as long as possible, so only a chapter a day .

Also started rereading the Dark is Rising series.  I accidentally watched a bit of the movie adaption and need to wash my brain out now.  The Seeker is literally the worst movie adaption of a book ever created.  They say that only three things were changed from the novel version:  The main character's age from 11 to 14.  The main character's nationality from British to American.  _And everything else_.  

They weren't joking.


----------



## Lo$tris (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm currently reading the first book in the Riftwar saga, *Magician* by _Raymond E. Feist_.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 6, 2009)

I started Robert Fagles's translation of Homer's Iliad.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 6, 2009)

Started _Love in the Time of Cholera_ by Gabriel Garcia Marquez, and I'm reading it at a snail's pace.

Finished _American Gods_ by Neil Gaiman and _Perdido Street Station_ by China Miéville, both fucking awesome.


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 6, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Started _Love in the Time of Cholera_ by Gabriel Garcia Marquez, and I'm reading it at a snail's pace.
> 
> *Finished American Gods by Neil Gaiman and Perdido Street Station by China Mi?ville, both fucking awesome.*



Hell yes. Weirdly enough, I read both of them together as well.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 6, 2009)

Tyrael said:


> Hell yes. Weirdly enough, I read both of them together as well.



Heh, I'd read _American Gods_ a year ago but barely remembered any of it, and this time I was able to appreciate it way more. Since I also had two volumes of Sandman, it was pretty much a Gaiman binge. 

Weird coincidence, though, heh. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I do wish that Lin had died rather than become a drooling half-infant, though.

Mi?ville's originality and ability to think outside the box while imagining new species > most writers I've read, tbh. Weaver = insta-win.


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 6, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Heh, I'd read _American Gods_ a year ago but barely remembered any of it, and this time I was able to appreciate it way more. Since I also had two volumes of Sandman, it was pretty much a Gaiman binge.
> 
> Weird coincidence, though, heh.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



It's a testament to the power of the ending that it had a scenario where Lin dying would have been far more kind. Between that and Yag's revelation, it has to be one of the best endings I've come across in fantasy for a while.

And yeah, Weaver is awesome. Mievelle has said before that one of his favourite parts of writing is making up the monsters.


----------



## Leah (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm reading Maximum Ride book 4!


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 8, 2009)

Currently reading The Darkness that Comes Before (Prince of Nothing Book 1) by R. Scott Bakker, and it's pretty good so far.


----------



## Lo$tris (Apr 8, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> Currently reading The Darkness that Comes Before (Prince of Nothing Book 1) by R. Scott Bakker, and it's pretty good so far.


Prince of Nothing Trilogy is awesome  I love dark fantasy.


----------



## KawpyNinja (Apr 10, 2009)

currently reading VIOLETS ARE BLUE by James Paterson.

next on the agenda..
FINALLY finish the HARRY POTTER series with book 7
and then prolly start ARTEMIS FOWL series.


----------



## Marmite. (Apr 10, 2009)

Different Seasons by Stephen king.


----------



## Chee (Apr 10, 2009)

'Salem's Lot by Stephen King


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 10, 2009)

_The Stupidest Angel_

I find the dialogue very unrealistic and, after reading some Stephen King, the imagery isn't that strong (it's decent). It's not bad, I suppose, but it's not as good as I was lead to believe by the gay man (or metrosexual) that gave me the book.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 10, 2009)

Chapterhouse: Dune


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 10, 2009)

The Golden Compass 

I'm still reading House of Leaves though.


----------



## Felix (Apr 10, 2009)

Re-reading A Feast for Crows


----------



## kizuna (Apr 10, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> The Golden Compass
> 
> I'm still reading House of Leaves though.



"The Golden Compass" aka "The Northern Lights"

i'm not really a fan of it when they re-title a book because the film came out under a different name :S

but that trilogy is ace! you read them all? i love all of pullman's works


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 10, 2009)

^Apparently the publishers think that Americans have never heard of the Aurora. It strikes me as a bit patronising.

Plus the title _The Nothern Lights_ seems so much cooler _The Golden Compass_ anyway.


----------



## Randomaxe (Apr 10, 2009)

Reading the long winded A Clash of Kings.


----------



## kizuna (Apr 10, 2009)

Tyrael said:


> ^Apparently the publishers think that Americans have never heard of the Aurora. It strikes me as a bit patronising.
> 
> Plus the title _The Nothern Lights_ seems so much cooler _The Golden Compass_ anyway.



i didn't realise that was the cause for the name change! god! i haven't seen the film... do you know if they change any of the words?

i know the book so well i would be able to pick out all the innacuracies and dropped sections.

also, i have my own idea of what the characters look like. my lord asriel has dark hair. i don't care if the book describes him as blonde. actually... what did it describe him as......? 

i don't think i want to see the twighlight film either...


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 10, 2009)

I don't know if it is the exact reason, but I'm presuming the renaming was to make it more accessible to the American public and either that was the reason or they wanted to play up the fantasy idea by naming it after a magical object. Whichever one it is, it's something that really bugs me.

Not seen the film either.


----------



## zantha (Apr 11, 2009)

the black dahlia

i saw the film but the book is better, the book is nearly aways better. i wonder why.


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Apr 11, 2009)

Inkheart by Cornelia Funke


----------



## xenopyre (Apr 11, 2009)

1984 by George Orwell 
Accelerando by Charles Stross


----------



## beyondthescenes (Apr 12, 2009)

Blink by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## kizuna (Apr 12, 2009)

Tyrael said:


> I don't know if it is the exact reason, but I'm presuming the renaming was to make it more accessible to the American public and either that was the reason or they wanted to play up the fantasy idea by naming it after a magical object. Whichever one it is, it's something that really bugs me.
> 
> Not seen the film either.



but the so-called 'golden compass' i actually called the alethiometer!!!!!! or have they changed that in the book? :S


----------



## Fallopian Tube Knight (Apr 12, 2009)

i just finished Feast of Souls, from the new CS Friedman trilogy


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 12, 2009)

alixa19 said:


> "The Golden Compass" aka "The Northern Lights"
> 
> i'm not really a fan of it when they re-title a book because the film came out under a different name :S
> 
> but that trilogy is ace! you read them all? i love all of pullman's works



I haven't read it before. I haven't seen the movie either. I just heard it was the Atheist answer to Narnia and got curious. My bookstore has a first edition copy for 100 bucks but naturally I got the cheap one.  I also bought The Subtle Knife, they didn't have The Amber Spyglass though.


----------



## Hopscotch (Apr 13, 2009)

The Count of Monte Cristo

So far I absolutely love it! <3


----------



## Deva (Apr 13, 2009)

Naruto Manga 419 ( which is liek a book)


----------



## Cereza (Apr 14, 2009)

this book


----------



## Parallax (Apr 14, 2009)

Bluebeard by Kurt Vonnegut

great faux autobiography


----------



## KawpyNinja (Apr 15, 2009)

HARRY POTTER BOOK NUMBER SEEEEVEEEEN!!!


----------



## sheryllynn (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm rereading Erich Segal's Love Story.


----------



## Nunally (Apr 16, 2009)

Babbitt
Except I haven't read any further in weeks.


----------



## Baks (Apr 17, 2009)

Just began reading Mister Monday by Garth Nix.


----------



## Chee (Apr 17, 2009)

Stephen King, On Writing

and Frankenstein

I think I'll be finishing On Writing first but I'm reading them at the same time.


----------



## Lo$tris (Apr 17, 2009)

The first book of *Kingkiller Chronicles*, *The Name of the Wind* by _Patrick Rothfuss_


----------



## Nakor (Apr 17, 2009)

House of Chains by Steven Erickson

About to start this 4th novel in the Malazan Book of the Fallen series. I'm really liking the series so far. Very complex plot with characters you really care about. Characters do die so it makes the story more unpredictable.


----------



## Ulithi27 (Apr 19, 2009)

The Picture of Dorian Gray, Oscar Wilde.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 19, 2009)

Lo$tris said:


> The first book of *Kingkiller Chronicles*, *The Name of the Wind* by _Patrick Rothfuss_



pek

I wish he'd release the second one


----------



## Lo$tris (Apr 19, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> pek
> 
> I wish he'd release the second one



 

I thought it was already out? (in wikipedia it's written that the 2nd book was released on 8th of April!!)


----------



## Pan-on (Apr 19, 2009)

A sentimental Journey by Lawrence Sterne.

its a classic. Its also rubbish so far, but i need it for my exam.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 19, 2009)

Lo$tris said:


> I thought it was already out? (in wikipedia it's written that the 2nd book was released on 8th of April!!)



On his official website it only lists the first one 

But it's there on amazon...awesome!


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 19, 2009)

Rothfuss has been going rather unevenly with the second book, apparently a bereavement really threw a spanner in the works. Release dates are, supposedly, not to be trusted at the moment.

-


----------



## Lo$tris (Apr 19, 2009)

Tyrael said:


> Rothfuss has been going rather unevenly with the second book, apparently a bereavement really threw a spanner in the works. Release dates are, supposedly, not to be trusted at the moment.
> 
> -


Noooooo  seriously I thought he said all 3 books had already been written  

I am only on chapter 4, I guess I will stop reading since I really hate to wait forever for books to be out.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 19, 2009)

I thought so. Bah...


----------



## Leah (Apr 19, 2009)

Maximum Ride- Book 5: MAX


----------



## RisingVengeance (Apr 20, 2009)

Wartorn by Robert Asprin and Eric Del Carlo.


----------



## GsG (Apr 20, 2009)

Happier: Can You Learn to be Happy? by Tal Ben-Shahar


----------



## Duffy (Apr 20, 2009)

Go, Dog. Go! aka a classic book written by P. D. Eastman.


----------



## Baks (Apr 22, 2009)

Grim Tuesday by Garth Nix, the second book outta seven in his Keys to the Kingdom series.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Apr 22, 2009)

Duma by Stephen King.
Actually almost completed it lol.

Pretty good, although I liked Cell better (last book that I read from him).


----------



## GsG (Apr 22, 2009)

The ABCs of Gold Investing: How to Protect and Build Your Wealth with Gold by Michael J. Kosares


----------



## Marmite. (Apr 22, 2009)

Just got started on F. Scott Fitzgerald's The Great Gatsby.


----------



## Thelonious (Apr 23, 2009)

Mexico City Blues by Jack Kerouac and some Catullus poems.


----------



## Chee (Apr 23, 2009)

Frankenstein by Mary Shelley

and

From a Buick 8 by Stephen King


----------



## KawpyNinja (Apr 24, 2009)

FIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINALY FINISHED harry potter series...(awesome!!)

now reading "inventing Elliot"


----------



## Ryuk (Apr 24, 2009)

Night about the halocaust .


----------



## Segan (Apr 24, 2009)

Bloodheir by Brian Ruckley. Solid low-magic Fantasy.


----------



## GsG (Apr 26, 2009)

What's Holding You Back?: 30 Days to Having the Courage and Confidence to Do What You Want, Meet Whom You Want, and Go Where You Want by Sam Horn


----------



## Randomaxe (Apr 26, 2009)

Trudging through Martins "A Storm Of Swords".


----------



## TannerB (Apr 26, 2009)

The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya by Nagaru Tanigawa

The Show Must Go on: The Life of Freddie Mercury by Rick Sky


----------



## Thelonious (Apr 27, 2009)

Stranger in a Strange Land by Robert Heinlein.


----------



## Segan (Apr 27, 2009)

Lolita by Vladimir Nabokov.


----------



## KawpyNinja (Apr 27, 2009)

Me is reading "Inventing Elliot" by Graham Gardner.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 27, 2009)

The tempest by Shakespeare.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 27, 2009)

Darth Bane: Path of Destruction


----------



## Nakor (Apr 27, 2009)

Malazan Book of the Fallen: Midnight Tides by Steven Erikson


----------



## Lance Vance (Apr 28, 2009)

Dean Koontz - The Darkest Evening of the Year.


----------



## raininggemini (Apr 29, 2009)

Misery by Stephen King.

Re-read 3 times


----------



## Juli (Apr 29, 2009)

Blind willow, sleeping woman by Haruki Murakami
It's a collection of short stories.


----------



## Skylark (Apr 29, 2009)

Lisey's Story by Stephan King.

Supernatural alot? @ this novel.


----------



## Prendergast (Apr 30, 2009)

my children' lit prof. gave us free books, and i just grabbed one and left the class. when i got to my room, i looked at the title.. i got me my frist "split" book. one story is told halfway and then you'd have to flip the book over to read from a different perspective.
it's not only my first split book; it's also my first horror book with a gay and lesbian asian book.


----------



## KawpyNinja (Apr 30, 2009)

im reading "the winter hare" at the moment.


----------



## Baks (Apr 30, 2009)

Now reading Drowned Wenesday by Garth Nix, its the third book in his Keys to the Kingdom series.


----------



## Jeff (Apr 30, 2009)

_Sputnik Sweetheart_ - Haruki Murakami


----------



## Balalaika (Apr 30, 2009)

Alexander II: The Last Great Tsar-Radzinsky, Edvard


----------



## Anavrin224 (May 1, 2009)

I picked up *Night Watch* by Sergei Lukyanenko because I watched the movie a few weeks ago and thought it was pretty good.  So far I am not disappointed.


----------



## Magus (May 1, 2009)

Just picked up _The Gunslinger_, the first book in the Dark Tower series by Stephen King.


----------



## halfhearted (May 1, 2009)

_Grief and the Headhunter's Rage_ by Renato Ronaldo. 

It's part autobiography and part anthropological field study, where the man explores his experience of losing his wife in a climbing accident while they were living with a tribe of headhunters and how he comes to identify with their rage-driven coping mechanisms.


----------



## Prendergast (May 2, 2009)

_Diary of a Wimpy Kid_

i'm reading it to see why it's so popular with young children and to come up with lesson activities using the book. from what i've read, it's amusing


----------



## darkblossom (May 2, 2009)

_The Warrior Heir_ by Cinda Williams Chima.

I'm reading it because I will have to read it next year for English class, and since I have the book, I might as well.  I'm already confused, though, and I'm not that far into it.


----------



## Utz (May 2, 2009)

_Hard-Boiled Wonderland and the End of the World_ by Haruki Murakami


----------



## Time Expired (May 2, 2009)

_Cloak of Deception _by James Juceno.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 3, 2009)

Twilight but about to read Eclipse


----------



## Pan-on (May 3, 2009)

Utz said:


> _Hard-Boiled Wonderland and the End of the World_ by Haruki Murakami



haha I think you are the 4th person, inluding me, who is reading that in the LD at the moment.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 3, 2009)

Darth Bane: Rule of Two


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 3, 2009)

Ilium by Dan Simmons, It's okay so far.


----------



## Chee (May 5, 2009)

The Testament...by some dude.


----------



## Pan-on (May 5, 2009)

Chee said:


> The Testament...by some dude.



Mathew, Mark, Luke, or John? or one of the lesser knowns?


----------



## Chee (May 5, 2009)

I'm thinking John...John something.

I could google it, but its too much hard work.


----------



## pokj47 (May 5, 2009)

*What I am reading*

I am reading a series called.......

Ranger's Apprentice by John Flanagan.
I am currently on the fourth book- the Battle for Skandia.
Love these books!
Pm me, if u want some details on the book.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 5, 2009)

Dead Beat by Jim Butcher.

Once I'm done with this I'll be completly caught up with the Dresden Files.


----------



## Baks (May 7, 2009)

Just started on the the fourth book of the Key to the Kingdom series - Sir Thursday.


----------



## shanto (May 7, 2009)

iv'e read "The Giver" before it's a pretty good bookim reading "The Golden Compass" by philip pullmans


----------



## Lamb (May 7, 2009)

I'm doing my best to get back into reading, as I miss those quiet nights with just me a book and a cool beverage. So I decided to start with something easy and light, from an author who I know I enjoy. That is, Michael Crichton's _Sphere_. Pretty easy going sci-fi thriller. Based on the movie, I suspected this wouldn't exactly be top tier Crichton, but it's been a fun read so far.


----------



## Prendergast (May 7, 2009)

Chee said:


> I'm thinking John...John something.
> 
> I could google it, but its too much hard work.



grisham?


----------



## Jimin (May 8, 2009)

The Red Badge of Courage by Stephen Crane.


----------



## Thelonious (May 8, 2009)

Still on a book of poems by Catullus.


----------



## moderndayportia (May 9, 2009)

_Lolita_ by Vladimir Nabokov


----------



## xenopyre (May 9, 2009)

Life , the universe , and everything  by Douglas Adams


----------



## Eevihl (May 9, 2009)

Witch Fire
Mass Effect Revelations
I am also going to start the mist born series as well.


----------



## Marmite. (May 10, 2009)

The Truthby Terry Pratchett.

Just 'cause i'm bored.


----------



## Lord Yu (May 10, 2009)

*The Scar* by China Mieville


----------



## The Bloody Nine (May 10, 2009)

The Ninth Circle by Alex Bell. Im trying to extend the experience to about three days but its so good i will probably finish it tomorrow.


----------



## laly (May 10, 2009)

Brisingr by Christopher Paolini. Took me a while but I finally started reading it.


----------



## Yomi (May 10, 2009)

Well currently I am re-reading 'Angels & Demons' by Dan Brown...


----------



## GsG (May 12, 2009)

1,000 Reasons To Be Happy by MQ Publications


----------



## Anjali (May 12, 2009)

Die Aula by Hermann Kant.


----------



## Lo$tris (May 12, 2009)

Finally I can read again 

I will start with *Evernight *by _Claudia Gray_. 
The overall theme reminds of Twilight, I would be happy if this novel is half as good.


----------



## Alexandritee (May 12, 2009)

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows.

Again.


----------



## Major (May 13, 2009)

Terry Prattchet - Small Gods


----------



## Sen (May 13, 2009)

A Song of Fire and Ice (first novel) but I'm slow


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 14, 2009)

A Storm of Swords (Song of Ice & Fire Book 3) pretty good so far.


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (May 14, 2009)

_Wicked: The Life and Times of the Wicked Witch of The West_,by Gregory Maguire.

For the third time.
I can't get enough of Gelphie.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 14, 2009)

Chu-kun♥ said:


> _Wicked: The Life and Times of the Wicked Witch of The West_,by Gregory Maguire.
> 
> For the third time.
> I can't get enough of Gelphie.



Must be pretty good then, i've been meaning to pick it up.


----------



## Kikumo Tsukino (May 14, 2009)

*The Painted Veil* by W. Somerset Maugham (3rd read, I love this book)


----------



## Chee (May 14, 2009)

Rereading The Shining by Stephen King. Love this book. <3


----------



## narutorulez (May 15, 2009)

The Rum Diary by Hunter S Thompson!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 15, 2009)

"On Writing" by Stephen King


----------



## Ema Skye (May 16, 2009)

_Pendragon: Soldiers of Halla_ by DJ MacHale

Last book of the series ;<


----------



## GsG (May 17, 2009)

The Collapse of the Dollar and How to Profit from It: Make a Fortune by Investing in Gold and Other Hard Assets by James Turk & John Rubino


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 17, 2009)

Darth Bane: Rule of Two, pretty good so far, but not quite as good as Path of Destruction was.


----------



## Lord Yu (May 17, 2009)

God's Debris by Scott Adams.


----------



## Randomaxe (May 17, 2009)

"The Blade Itself" by Abercombie. I've enjoyed the first seventy pages so far, and I'm glad that the chapters denote situations not perspectives.


----------



## darkblossom (May 17, 2009)

Wicked by Gregory Maguire.  Great book so far.


----------



## OniTasku (May 17, 2009)

Just started _Songs of Susannah_ by Stephen King. The 6th book in the Dark Tower series.


----------



## Koi (May 18, 2009)

Lowis Lowry's _The Giver_, for the first time since I was like twelve.  I remember liking it then, but not quite understanding the intensity of the whole thing.


----------



## Nuriel (May 18, 2009)

_Kushiel's Mercy_ by Jacquiline Carey

She has a new book coming out in the next few month's so I am currently rereading her last.


----------



## KawpyNinja (May 19, 2009)

im reading mark twain's "the adventures of Huckleberry Finn"


----------



## Yasha (May 19, 2009)

October Sky, by Homer Hickam. It had been adapted into an inspiring movie in the 90's. I like that movie, which is why I'm reading the book right now.


----------



## Baks (May 19, 2009)

Twilight by Stephenie Meyer.

Is the movie any good by the way? Cuz I am thinking of maybe watching that after I have read the book.


----------



## halfhearted (May 19, 2009)

_Ender's Game_ by Orson Scott Card

I reread _Xenocide_ some time ago, and it reminded me of how satisfying the series was. So, I figured on giving the whole set another go once my university's finals ended. Although, this will probably be one of the rare occasions that I consume multiple books simultaneously, as I will likely be picking up a new title to page through during breaks at my summer job in conjunction with Card.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 19, 2009)

_Snow Crash_ - Neal Stephenson


----------



## Magus (May 19, 2009)

Not sure if I should continue with the Dark Tower series by reading _The Drawing of The Three_ or if I should take the plunge and begin _The Stand_. Ideally I'd like to finish the Dark Tower series before reading _The Stand_. They're both large works of fiction that will take such a large commitment of time to complete and I'm not feeling very patient right now.


----------



## Peter (May 19, 2009)

_Airborn_ - by Kenneth Opel


----------



## halfhearted (May 20, 2009)

_The Curse of the Spellmans_ by Lisa Lutz

Added this as my "work break" book along with my general reading material of Card's Ender series. I read the first release in the Spellman series last summer, and I'm pleased to be getting back into the novels; even after only the first 60 pages or so, I'm falling into a temporary haze of love for the awkwardness, down-to-earth but clever dialogue which makes me think of classic movie situations while possibly being nothing like them whatsoever, the massive quantity of well-placed footnotes, and the wonderful characters. With that in mind, I have a feeling that I will be making another trip to Barnes and Noble this week to purchase the other published Spellman titles.


----------



## Pan-on (May 20, 2009)

Started _My Name is Red_ by Orhan Pamuk last night, its a little different from what I have been reading recently but I am enjoying it so far.


----------



## Nicola (May 20, 2009)

Crowned - Julie Linker.


----------



## CosplayWizard (May 20, 2009)

I'm reading Poison by Chris Wooding right now. It's pretty good so far.


----------



## kazuri (May 20, 2009)

> Ender's Game by Orson Scott Card
> 
> I reread Xenocide some time ago, and it reminded me of how satisfying the series was. So, I figured on giving the whole set another go once my university's finals ended. Although, this will probably be one of the rare occasions that I consume multiple books simultaneously, as I will likely be picking up a new title to page through during breaks at my summer job in conjunction with Card.



I just finished the first 4 books. The 3rd and 4th books not anywhere near as good as the first 2.. just too many plot holes and loose ends. for instance..


*Spoiler*: __ 



Why didnt they just get the hive queen to make more ansibles for jane to live in? What the hell happened to the descoloadres? And the whole 'jane needs THOUSANDS of computers to hold the image of the ship in her 'mind'' is bs, even considering how long ago this came out, how could orson not think that thousands of years from now harddrives would be able to hold exponentially more data




But all in all, all 4 book were worth reading. To bad this series wasnt erotic, a wang mu and Qing-Jao lesbian scene woulda been hott, especially before Qing-Jao found out about well you know what.

I ordered the second set of 4 books, but amazon is selling crap they dont have and making me wait 15+ days before it even ships.

Right now I'm on the dark tower book 4.


----------



## Lo$tris (May 21, 2009)

*Stargazer* by_ Claudia Gray _


----------



## Peak (May 21, 2009)

Fight Club by Chuch Palahniuk.


----------



## I (May 21, 2009)

This might be an old book, but so far I like the story.

One Flew over the Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## The Darkstar (May 21, 2009)

_dead beat_ by *jim butcher*

so far, sooooo good


----------



## vervex (May 21, 2009)

^
lol, reading the same series 

Right now I'm reading Storm Front of the Dresden Files by Jim Butcher. It's interesting.


----------



## Celebrianna (May 21, 2009)

The Way We Live Now ~ Anthony Trallope


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 21, 2009)

The Cellist of Sarajevo by Steven Galloway


----------



## Nakor (May 22, 2009)

The Malazan Book of the Fallen: Reaper's Gale by Steven Erikson


----------



## beyondthescenes (May 22, 2009)

_Blink_ by Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## GsG (May 23, 2009)

Water: For Health, for Healing, for Life: You're Not Sick, You're Thirsty! by F. Batmanghelidj


----------



## Jimin (May 23, 2009)

S.E. Hinton's The Outsiders. XD


----------



## Garfield (May 23, 2009)

The World as I See It- Albert Einstein
Darwin's Dangerous Idea- D C Dennett
Norwegian Wood- Haruki Murakami


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 23, 2009)

Mistress of the Art of Death by Ariana Franklin


----------



## Randomaxe (May 23, 2009)

Before They Are Hanged, Joe Abercrombie


----------



## halfhearted (May 24, 2009)

_Speaker For the Dead _by Orson Scott Card


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 24, 2009)

The Last Wish, the book that the game The Witcher was based on

It's okay the main characters a little bland in my opinion, and there's really nothing original about it.


----------



## kazuri (May 24, 2009)

> Speaker For the Dead by Orson Scott Card


It's Speaker For The Dead.


----------



## Marmite. (May 24, 2009)

It by Stephen King.


----------



## Bluebeard (May 25, 2009)

Orcs by Stan Nicholls.


----------



## Ema Skye (May 25, 2009)

_Dune_ by Frank Herbert


----------



## Lucaniel (May 25, 2009)

kazuri said:


> It's Speaker For The Dead.



...isn't that what he/she said?

_The Lies of Locke Lamora_ - Scott Lynch


----------



## pfft (May 27, 2009)

The Elephant Vanishes - Haruki Murakami


----------



## stardust (May 28, 2009)

John Berendt's 'Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil'.


----------



## Baks (May 28, 2009)

Eclipse by Stephanie Meyer


----------



## Lo$tris (May 28, 2009)

Baks said:


> Eclipse by Stephanie Meyer




I'm currently reading *Daughter of the Blood* (Black Jewel Trilogy: Book 1) by _Anne Bishop_


----------



## kayanathera (May 28, 2009)

the karamazov brothers(in english though which is not my native language) I like the translations altough I dont know maybe its me but english doesnt seem suit it for russian literature especially with the social and religious terms.


----------



## Nubile (May 30, 2009)

Birthday Stories by Haruki Murakami.

I wish every day was my birthday <3


----------



## GlazedIce (May 30, 2009)

Seekers.

Yes, yes. The bear thing from Eric Hunter. Or whatever his name is.


----------



## Randomaxe (May 30, 2009)

Joesph Heller's Catch22


----------



## Koi (May 31, 2009)

Gaiman's _The Graveyard Book_.  I'm really just reading a little bit before bed here and there and more when we're slow at work, so it's taking me a bit longer than usual.  I'm thoroughly enjoying it, though.   I looooove Bod and Silas the unhuggable.


----------



## OniTasku (May 31, 2009)

Cormac McCarthy's '_The Road_'. It's an interesting novel about a father and his son in a post-apocalyptic America. Got it from my father on my birthday earlier in the week. Has a very unique narration.


----------



## Utz (May 31, 2009)

_Red Mandarin Dress_ by Qiu Xiaolong

A dark styled mystery/investigation novel set in Shanghai. So far so good .


----------



## The Darkstar (May 31, 2009)

vervex said:


> ^
> lol, reading the same series
> 
> Right now I'm reading Storm Front of the Dresden Files by Jim Butcher. It's interesting.



Its an awesome series. can't wait til i catch up to the last book.


----------



## tgre (May 31, 2009)

Some recycled Robert Ludlum book I found in the mess of my bookshelf.

I need some new books.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 2, 2009)

Pride and Prejudice by Jane Austen


----------



## Soziopath (Jun 2, 2009)

*Haruki Murakami - Hard-boiled Wonderland and the End of the World*

It needed some time to unfold, but still a very strong book.

*William Gibson - Neuromancer*

No comment needed. Classic.

Both in the german translation.


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 3, 2009)

_The Magicians' Guild _by Trudi Canavan


----------



## KawpyNinja (Jun 3, 2009)

the magicians nephew

(chronicles of narnia book 1)


----------



## Yasha (Jun 3, 2009)

Kafka on the Shore

Finished half of it. So far it's as good as it's said to be, and better than I expected. Hopefully it will keep me entertained till the last page.


----------



## Raph95 (Jun 3, 2009)

Uuh, I wanted to read the Stephen King's _Dark Tower_, but that man got really wierd style of writing. It's very hard to read for me. I dunno what to say about the book, I still haven't read it, and I din't think I really will.

Has anyone read this before? I'd really like to know if that huge serial is worth reading, it's my first time reading his books. Are his all books written in this trange way? 

OK, it's strange way for me. Don't take that offencivly, but I prefer style of J. K. Rowling. 

Before that, I've read _Kokoro_ by Lafcadio Hern, and, um... I liked it! =) Anyone read that one? ;D


----------



## Chee (Jun 3, 2009)

The Beautiful and the Damned by F. Scott Fitzgerald

The Great Gatsby wasn't in the library at the time. =\


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 5, 2009)

Currently rereading Blood Rites by Jim Butcher.


----------



## Anjali (Jun 5, 2009)

An anthology of stories by Heinrich Böll.


----------



## Lo$tris (Jun 7, 2009)

Second book of _Black Jewel Trilogy_, *Heir to the Shadows*.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 7, 2009)

*Stupid American History* by Leland Gregory

Full of little known facts throughout American history.


----------



## Marmite. (Jun 7, 2009)

Just started The Red Badge of Courage by Stephen Crane.


----------



## GsG (Jun 7, 2009)

Principles of Investment, Part 2 by John Emmett Kirshman


----------



## Koi (Jun 9, 2009)

Spiegelman's _Maus_ (the second half), which is a comic, but whatever.  It's still gripping and depressing but I can't help but reading on and on, because I need to know what actually happens.

Tomorrow, or later tonight, I'll be starting _The Colour of Magic_, because it's short, work is slow, and I figure I might as well see what all the fuss around Discworld is about. (:


----------



## StrawberryRose (Jun 9, 2009)

Der Steppenwolf, Herman Hesse.


----------



## I (Jun 9, 2009)

7 Deadly Scenarios: A Military Futurist Explores War in the 21st Century

by:  Andrew Krepinevich.

It caught my attention when I was hanging out in Barnes and Nobles, I thought it might be interesting so I read it. I liked it so then I brought it.


----------



## Z.:M:.Z (Jun 10, 2009)

New moon. Fuck twilight.


----------



## Celebrianna (Jun 13, 2009)

_The Pickwick Papers by_ Charles Dickens


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jun 14, 2009)

The Left Hand of Darkness by Ursula Le Guin


----------



## AliceXFleurXChan (Jun 14, 2009)

A Midsummer Night's Dream by William Shakespeare I love Shakespeares work <3


----------



## Alexandritee (Jun 14, 2009)

A Game Of Thrones.


----------



## Renreg (Jun 14, 2009)

Empress Orchid.
My mum bought it for me. It was a little slow to get into but it's really good


----------



## GsG (Jun 15, 2009)

Animal Farm by George Orwell

Just as amusing as I remembered it.


----------



## AliceXFleurXChan (Jun 15, 2009)

How To Kill a Mockingbird by Harper Lee good classical book.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 15, 2009)

The Autobiography of an Ex-Coloured Man by James Wheldon Johnson


----------



## Lo$tris (Jun 15, 2009)

*Queen of the Darkness* by_ Anne Bishop_, final book in the Trilogy


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 15, 2009)

*The Lies of Locke Lamora* by Scott Lynch


----------



## Baks (Jun 16, 2009)

Artemis Fowl and the Time Paradox by Eoin Colfer


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 16, 2009)

The Andromeda Strain by Michael Crichton


----------



## xenopyre (Jun 16, 2009)

xenocide by Orson Scott Card


----------



## Cereza (Jun 16, 2009)

Bringers of the Dawn by Barbara Marciniak


----------



## Booyal (Jun 16, 2009)

The Bad Guys Won! by Jeff Pearlman


----------



## m o l o k o (Jun 16, 2009)

_Im Westen nichts Neues_ by E. M. Remarque.


----------



## Sen (Jun 16, 2009)

Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone 

Rereading the series in time for the new movie :3


----------



## Mider T (Jun 16, 2009)

Something about Eastern Philosophy.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 16, 2009)

The Sandman: Book of Dreams short story anthology (various authors)


----------



## NekoGirl14 (Jun 16, 2009)

Inu-yasha :sweat


----------



## Roy (Jun 16, 2009)

Divine Comedy..not really a book but still..


----------



## Esura (Jun 17, 2009)

Just Finished: Twilight (good book) by Stephanie Meyer
Now Starting: Romance of The Three Kingdoms by some Asian dude


----------



## Golden Devil (Jun 17, 2009)

the vanished by celia rees (i like her books)
and premonitions can't be bothered to chek by who though


----------



## El Cazador (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm reading The Sirens Of Titans by Kurt Vonnegut Jr.


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Jun 21, 2009)

twilight eyes-dean koontz


----------



## Luckyday (Jun 21, 2009)

Fountainhead by Aya Rand
Again I can not understand the Dominique character, account of doing the opposite of what she feels or thinks.


----------



## Lo$tris (Jun 22, 2009)

*Zel* by _Donna Jo Napoli_. 
Very dark version of Rapunzel. I've finished the book on one read, wasn't bad at all.


----------



## Cereza (Jun 23, 2009)

Bringers of the dawn by Barbara Marciniak


----------



## Lo$tris (Jun 24, 2009)

*Dreams Made Flesh* by_ Anne Bishop. _


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 27, 2009)

The Japanese Wife and Other Stories by Kunal Basu


----------



## Nakor (Jun 27, 2009)

The Remains of the Day by Kazuo Ishiguro


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 27, 2009)

*The Final Empire* by Brandon Sanderson


----------



## graysocks (Jun 28, 2009)

Kafka on the shore


----------



## Setulge (Jun 29, 2009)

The Silence of the Lambs by Thomas Harris


----------



## H0rVatH (Jun 29, 2009)

The Wheel of Time Book II: The Great Hunt by Robert Jordan


----------



## Hiroshi (Jun 29, 2009)

_Daywatch_ by Sergey Lukyanenko and Vladimir Vasilyev


----------



## Table (Jun 29, 2009)

A Brief History of Time  by Stephen Hawking.

I know I'm a loser.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 29, 2009)

Battle Royale - Koushun Takami

I love this book.  It's much better than the movie.


----------



## FaeryTail (Jul 2, 2009)

A Clockwork Orange by Anthony Burgess. Im almost finished it now, but can't decide if I prefer the book or film.


----------



## krome (Jul 2, 2009)

On Writing by Stephen King


----------



## Anjali (Jul 2, 2009)

Tokyo / The Devil Of Nanking, by Mo Hayder


----------



## Gardenhead (Jul 2, 2009)

The House of Sleep, by Jonathan Coe.


----------



## Darc (Jul 2, 2009)

Lord of the Flies

Not reading it in HS always made me feel like I was missing out so I bought it at a Yard sale for 2 bucks and just started it.


----------



## AliceXFleurXChan (Jul 4, 2009)

Romeo and Juliet by William Shakespeare good book.


----------



## Major (Jul 4, 2009)

Kingdom of Fear - Hunter S Thompson.


----------



## Pineapples (Jul 4, 2009)

Clash of Kings by George R.R. Martin


----------



## narutorulez (Jul 5, 2009)

Major said:


> Kingdom of Fear - Hunter S Thompson.


Good book! Not the best by HST but it was definitly worth a read!

Im currently reading Brave New World by Aldous Huxley,


----------



## Angelus (Jul 5, 2009)

Shiver my timbers, I'm reading Treasure Island right now, argh!!


----------



## Yoritomo (Jul 5, 2009)

Currently reading "Interview With a Vampire"  after I am done though I am going to read my favorite series again though. (The Wheel of Time)


----------



## krome (Jul 7, 2009)

Lord of the Flies.


----------



## Elphaba (Jul 7, 2009)

The Alchemyst, by Michael Scott. I am only a few chapters in, but I am told it's wonderful.


----------



## killinspree42099 (Jul 7, 2009)

resistance   the gathering storm by william c dietz


----------



## Taleran (Jul 7, 2009)

I love this series


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 7, 2009)

Oh hey, Weis and Hickman

Now those are familiar names


----------



## Taleran (Jul 7, 2009)

yeah but for all the wrong things

Deathgate is the best work they ever did together easily


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 7, 2009)

_The Hero of Ages_ by Brandon Sanderson


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 7, 2009)

- _Great Expectations_ by Charles Dickens 
- _1984 _by George Orwell
- _Pendragon_ #10 - by D.J MacHale

Pendragon is a series that I started when I was younger, and out of pure curiosity I must read to the end of the story. And, it's a nice taste of nostalgia.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 7, 2009)

The Cold Moon By Jeffery Deaver.It's about a genius quadriplegic who has to chase down a maniac who is obsessed with time.He goes by the name The Watchmaker.He tortures his victims slowly,before there last moments tick away.


----------



## chaosakita (Jul 7, 2009)

Nathaniel Hawthorne - The Scarlet Letter

For class


----------



## sinthetique (Jul 8, 2009)

The Scarlet Letter was a good read, even if it was a bit difficult to read. If you're going into AP Eng Lit, it's a great book for symbolism prompts. 

Reading _City of Bones_ by Cassandra Clare--can't really comment on it, just finished chapter one, but so far so good.


----------



## attackoflance (Jul 8, 2009)

The Stand by Stephen King


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 10, 2009)

American Gods by Neil Gaiman...bad ass so far. Love the simple style. I feel like someone's telling me a story not tying to butter me up with pretty words.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 10, 2009)

Carl Sagan's _The Demon-Haunted World: Science as a Candle in the Dark _

As an attempt to fight against pseudoscience and superstition, it's very critical and informative. I'm enjoying every bit of it.


But for the irony, the next book on my reading list is _The Unexplained: An Illustrated Guide to the World's Natural and Paranormal Mysteries_, written by a cryptozoologist named Karl Shuker. xD


----------



## AlexaStar (Jul 11, 2009)

At the moment, I'm not reading any book, but soon enough I'll probably reread Eragon to refresh my memory and then read Eldest. And once Brisingr comes out in paperback, I might get it. Of course, I could just get another book to read as I don't have much interest in this series anymore...


----------



## Necro?sthete (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm reading Philip K. Dick's "VALIS" right now, and I have to say it has a firm hold on me. I've great respect for a book that can confuse the hell out of me while latching firmly onto my attention. It's just driving me nuts that first the narrator says he is actually the character he is writing about, Horselover Fat, but that he is writing it in the third person to give himself perspective, and then he goes on to describe conversations between himself (the narrator), some other people (thereby proving that the conversation did probably in fact take place), and Horselover Fat (who is also , in theory, the narrator). Of course I'm only on chapter three, so I guess there's plenty of time to sort it all out.


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 12, 2009)

Actively:
The New Asian Hemisphere: The Irresistible Shift of Global Power to the East by Kisore Mahbubani

Moving Pictures by Pratchett


----------



## bancy (Jul 13, 2009)

The Modern American Presidency, by Lewis L. Gould.

For school.

It's exhilarating. 

Just finished Native Son for AP Lit, it was more interesting than I expected it to be. (=


----------



## Renreg (Jul 13, 2009)

Alice in wonderland - Lewis Caroll
I know it's a kids book, but it's considered a classic and I've never read it before.

I'm rather enjoying it.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 13, 2009)

Prince of Nothing Trilogy

completely missed release of 4th book (1st in next trilogy) so gotta remember what happened


----------



## Nimander (Jul 14, 2009)

_Anathem_ and _The Book of Jhereg_


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jul 14, 2009)

Good Omens by Neil Gaiman


----------



## Segan (Jul 14, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Prince of Nothing Trilogy
> 
> completely missed release of 4th book (1st in next trilogy) so gotta remember what happened


It's a duology after the trilogy, unless I missed something.

Edit: nevermind...


----------



## Neptune (Jul 14, 2009)

_Desperation_ by Stephen King


----------



## Ina (Jul 15, 2009)

*Veronika Decides to Die* - Paulo Coelho


----------



## Jimin (Jul 15, 2009)

George Orwell's 1984.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 16, 2009)

Renreg said:


> Alice in wonderland - Lewis Caroll
> I know it's a kids book, but it's considered a classic and I've never read it before.
> 
> I'm rather enjoying it.



I need to read that. Little known fact, Caroll...well he liked little girls


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 17, 2009)

Warhammer 40'000: Deus Encarmine (Blood Angels Book 1)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 20, 2009)

The VERTIGO Tarot Book by Rachel Pollack


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 21, 2009)

Forgotten Realms: Neversfall (The Citadels book one) by Ed Gentry.


----------



## Hope (Jul 21, 2009)

Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince.

I started re-reading it so I could remember bits for when I go see the movie.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Jul 21, 2009)

_The Name of the Rose_ by Umberto Eco.

Excellent post-modernist cake


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 21, 2009)

*Best Served Cold* by Joe Abercrombie

Good ol' Joe ready to make me hate myself and humanity all over again. So very brutal.


----------



## Jarl lKarl (Jul 21, 2009)

A biography of Ezra Pound, *Ezra Pound: The Solitary Volcano*, and his entire corpus, sans *The Cantos*. 

Also, *Varieties of Scientific Experience* by Carl Sagan, when I get around to it.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 21, 2009)

Nora volume 3, Dune Messiah.


----------



## Lacoste (Jul 22, 2009)

How to pick up ladies for naruto ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Magus (Jul 22, 2009)

_All Quiet on the Western Front_ by Erich Maria Remarque


----------



## Republican (Jul 22, 2009)

Ulysses by James Joyce.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 22, 2009)

Fragile Things by Neil Gaiman


----------



## tinhamodic (Jul 23, 2009)

Book 2 of the Twilight series, New Moon by Stephenie Meyer


----------



## Randomaxe (Jul 23, 2009)

Rereading Lord Foul's Bane By Steven R Donaldson a Dark Fantasy comparison between the generations


----------



## horsdhaleine (Jul 24, 2009)

Fires on the Plain (Nobi) by Ooka Shohei


----------



## Zil (Jul 24, 2009)

_Invisible Man_ by Ralph Ellison


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jul 24, 2009)

Adraa Denshawi by Muhammad Taher Haki


----------



## Ina (Jul 24, 2009)

Finished "Veronika Decides to Die".

Awesome book!


----------



## chaosakita (Jul 24, 2009)

Thomas Harris - Silence of the Lambs


----------



## Twilit (Jul 24, 2009)

Catcher in the Rye, and will be picking up The Chamber of Secrets tomorrow. 

I've started the Harry Potter series. Oh shi-


----------



## Alex. (Jul 24, 2009)

*Behind the scenes at the Museum* - Kate Atkinson

Great book...if you ever land your hands on a copy...don't let it go. You'll read it in one breath.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 24, 2009)

Huxley's Brave New World.


----------



## Liebgotts (Jul 24, 2009)

Ender's Game by Orson Scott Card.


----------



## Koi (Jul 25, 2009)

Gaiman/Pratchett's _Good Omens_.  It is fucking funny.


----------



## Major (Jul 25, 2009)

Blood and Oil - Michael Klare


----------



## xenopyre (Jul 25, 2009)

Ender's shadow by Orson Scott Card .


----------



## horsdhaleine (Jul 26, 2009)

_The Second Sex_ - Simone de Beauvoir


----------



## Fang (Jul 26, 2009)

Book 11 of Warhammer 40,000's Horus Heresy series: Fallen Angels.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 26, 2009)

Koi said:


> Gaiman/Pratchett's _Good Omens_.  It is fucking funny.



That is a good book and I commend you for reading it


----------



## Ryu-Kazuki (Jul 26, 2009)

"Sleepwalk" by John Saul, a really good author, although I need to finish "Without Remorse" by Tom Clancy


----------



## Lo$tris (Jul 29, 2009)

*The Book with no Name *by Anon


----------



## Nimander (Jul 29, 2009)

_The Illearth War_ by Stephen Donaldson


----------



## Yoona (Jul 29, 2009)

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 30, 2009)

Michael Jackson: The Magic, The Madness, The Whole Story, 1958-2009 by J. Randy Tarborelli


----------



## Narutard in footeh jamas (Jul 30, 2009)

"Desperation." By Stephen King.


----------



## 305 (Jul 30, 2009)

*American Psycho*.

Uhhhmmmm, to break that up a little bit, some Charles Bukowski. _Love Is A Dog From Hell_.


----------



## isanon (Jul 30, 2009)

just finished nick perumovs fifth book about the necromancer fess(dunno what its called in english)

also im about half way threw rr martins 4th book (forgot what this one is called even though im reading it is english)


----------



## Koi (Jul 31, 2009)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> That is a good book and I commend you for reading it



Thank you. xD  I'm happy I read it, even though I wasn't thrilled with _The Colour of Magic_ at all. :\


Currently reading _The Time Traveler's Wife_.  What a.. _weird_ relationship.  I mean, I'm only about seventy pages in, but still, this is one strange romance, one that I'm having a hard time being completely comfortable with.


----------



## Chee (Jul 31, 2009)

Sandman: Preludes and Nocturnes


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 31, 2009)

_The Judging Eye_ by R. Scott Bakker


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 31, 2009)

_Dark Force Rising_ by Timothy Zahn


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 31, 2009)

A Storm of Swords (Song of Ice & Fire book three) by George R. R. Martin.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 31, 2009)

The Curious Case of Benjamin Button and Other Jazz Age Stories by F. Scott Fitzgerald


----------



## Lo$tris (Aug 1, 2009)

*Assassin's Apprentice *by_ Robin Hobb_


----------



## Alex. (Aug 1, 2009)

*Mort a Credit* - Louis Ferdinand Celine.


----------



## SharinganAngel93 (Aug 1, 2009)

The Looking Glass Wars by Frank Beddor


----------



## Willy Wonka (Aug 1, 2009)

*Harry Potter book 2* - By J.K. Rowling 

and

*The Age of Napoleon* - By somedudewho'snameIforgot


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 1, 2009)

The Little Prince by Antoine de Saint-Exupery, translated by Irene Testot-Ferry


----------



## The Imp (Aug 1, 2009)

Deadhouse Gates by Stephen Erikson


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 1, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> Deadhouse Gates by Stephen Erikson





Crimson Dragoon said:


> That is a good book and I commend you for reading it



Lord Genome better read that shit too

He said he was going to get it


----------



## kunoichi_doctor22 (Aug 1, 2009)

As the Crow Flies - Jeffrey Archer


----------



## Chiyo (Aug 1, 2009)

Prep, by Curtis Sittenfeld. CTK made me interested in it so I got it from the library.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 1, 2009)

Starcraft Dark Templar Saga book 3: Twilight

Written by Christie Golden.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Aug 2, 2009)

The HitchHikers Guide to the Galaxy by Douglas Adams


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 2, 2009)

Terry Pratchett's Sourcery. I can't believe I waited until just last month to start reading Terry Pratchett, I love the work and the characters. Almost finished with this one.

Jim Butcher's Dresden Files: Storm Front. Not sure what I feel about it yet, only just started it.

David Eddings Pawn of Prophecy. It's been almost 8 years since I have read any book from The Belgariad. This on audiobook.


----------



## Eki (Aug 3, 2009)

Sandman Slim by Richard kadrey


----------



## Yoona (Aug 4, 2009)

Kaitlyn by Kevin Lewis.


----------



## Ema Skye (Aug 4, 2009)

*The Supernaturalist* by Eoin Colfer


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 4, 2009)

*Good Omens *By Neil Gaiman and Terry Pratchett. It's looking goof thus far.


----------



## zantha (Aug 4, 2009)

the tree muskaters, i didnt think i would like it but its not bad. i think i like aramis the best, havent made my mind up yet.


----------



## Happy Cow (Aug 4, 2009)

*The Cat In The Hat* by Dr. Seuss.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 4, 2009)

*Shadow & Claw: The First Half of The Book of The New Sun* by Gene Wolfe


----------



## Jarl lKarl (Aug 4, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *Good Omens *By Neil Gaiman and Terry Pratchett. It's looking goof thus far.



That's an interesting collaboration.


----------



## Alex. (Aug 6, 2009)

*Behind the scenes at the museum* - Kate Atkinson

It's an entertaining read.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 6, 2009)

Life of Pi and The Road


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 6, 2009)

Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince.

I haven't read this one or Deathly Hallows nearly enough times.


----------



## horsdhaleine (Aug 6, 2009)

*Death in Venice* by Thomas Mann


----------



## Itadakimasu00 (Aug 6, 2009)

Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance -- Robert Pirsig

3/4 through it and it's a monument of thoughtfulness.


----------



## CelUchiha (Aug 7, 2009)

Brisingr by Christopher Paolini (the third in the "The Legacy series"


----------



## tinhamodic (Aug 7, 2009)

Fatal Revenant by Stephen R. Donaldson


----------



## Pineapples (Aug 7, 2009)

*A Feast for Crows* by George R. R. Martin


----------



## kayos (Aug 7, 2009)

*Brilliant Orange: The Neurotic Genius of Dutch Football* by David Winner


----------



## Sen (Aug 8, 2009)

Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince 

Rereading it because of the new movie so I can compare


----------



## Ivyn (Aug 8, 2009)

*A Hat Full of Sky* by Terry Pratchett. Well, book rather for younger readers of this author but still a nice read. 

*The Shadow of the Wind* by Ruiz Zafon Carlos. I've just started it and still don't know what to think about it. Looks interesting so far.


----------



## Jimmy Jazz (Aug 8, 2009)

Right now I am reading: The Eye of the World by Robert Jordan, the first in his Wheel of Time series.

It was recommended by a friend as I was looking for fantasy work reminiscent of Tolkien. Right now I am not enjoying it, though there are some interesting aspects, the characters are flat and the dialogue is uninspired. But I have it on good word it picks up so let's keep slogging through it.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Aug 8, 2009)

*Game of Thrones* by George R.R. Martin.


----------



## swedishpasta (Aug 8, 2009)

Grass for his pillow - Lian Hearn


----------



## The Imp (Aug 8, 2009)

Memories of Ice by Stephen Erikson


----------



## Chee (Aug 8, 2009)

Sandman: Dream Country


----------



## BluishSwirls (Aug 11, 2009)

Extras - Scott Westerfeld


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 11, 2009)

Thewrongway said:


> That's an interesting collaboration.



Its actually a bit of an older book. Not that old but I think its from 1990. I'm not getting into it like I did with _American Gods_ really.


----------



## xenopyre (Aug 12, 2009)

The world at the end of time by Frederik Pohl


----------



## Lo$tris (Aug 12, 2009)

*Mordant's Need* by _Stephen Donalson_


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 12, 2009)

If Chins Could Kill: Confessions of a B Movie Actor by Bruce Campbell


----------



## KawpyNinja (Aug 13, 2009)

im currently reading "insomnia" by stephen king.   meh...its arite.


----------



## Rakkushimi-YT (Aug 13, 2009)

The Inimitable Jeeves by P.G Wodehouse. Funny book.


----------



## Liebgotts (Aug 15, 2009)

Speaker for the Dead; Orson Scott Card.


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 15, 2009)

Finally decided to reread the entire Inheritance cycle (and I've never reread a book before). A little over 80 pages into _Eragon_ now, though I am bound to go well over 100 as soon as I settle into bed to read some more. I love this series, and hopefully this will spark my memory enough to prepare for the final book's release... whenever that may be.


----------



## krome (Aug 16, 2009)

Re-reading Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows by J.K Rowling.


----------



## Nakor (Aug 16, 2009)

re-reading mansfield park by jane austen


----------



## Ema Skye (Aug 16, 2009)

_Anything Goes_ by *John & Carole Barrowman*


----------



## squilliam (Aug 16, 2009)

Every Living Thing by James Herriot - he writes really great anecdotal short stories


----------



## Skylark (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm still slogging through Wolves of the Calla myself. Up to this month I'd read 20-odd something books, but it's gone a lot slower now that I fill the hours between 10pm and 4am with work rather than pages. It's a pretty good read though if anyone's interested in reading The Dark Tower series. Still have two to go, but I'm still of the opinion that the 3rd one was the hardest to get through so far.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 16, 2009)

The 48 Laws of Power by Robert Greene


----------



## Beυrre (Aug 18, 2009)

The Anatomy of Wings by Karen Foxlee.


----------



## Cair (Aug 20, 2009)

"Skinner". It's pretty good. 8D


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 20, 2009)

_Brave New World_ by Aldous Huxley. Very engrossing so far. Awesomely so. Pretty much hate all characters except for maybe John and Helmholtz. Maybe. But getting to a turning point so really interested in seeing that pan out. Huxley and that era of writers. <3 Those guys and gals understood awkward humour. 

I don't know why I like dystopian novels so much... *sigh*

Actually, wait, I lied. I do know. It's because I'm happy I don't live in one.


----------



## Sen (Aug 20, 2009)

The curious incident of the dog in the night-time by Mark Haddon


----------



## Elim Rawne (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm currently reading Legion by Dan Abnett and Day by Day Armageddon by J.L. Bourne


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm re-reading The Prince of Tides, but I can't remember the author's name. Awesome book, though.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 21, 2009)

*The Charnel Prince* by Greg Keyes


----------



## KawpyNinja (Aug 22, 2009)

currently reading Insomnia by Stephen King. its an arite book....meh...kinda sucks actually.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 22, 2009)

Well I'm reading:
MAX by James Patterson
The Broken Window by Jeffery Deaver
Night Prey by John Sanford


----------



## KawpyNinja (Aug 22, 2009)

Goku1003 said:


> Well I'm reading:
> MAX by James Patterson
> The Broken Window by Jeffery Deaver
> Night Prey by John Sanford



omg james patterson!!! i love his books!! im still reading the alex cross series


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 22, 2009)

KawpyNinja said:


> omg james patterson!!! i love his books!! im still reading the alex cross series


Really?I've read all of them and have half the series on my bookshelf.Can't wait for the new one coming out this Tuesday.


----------



## Butcher (Aug 22, 2009)

KawpyNinja said:


> omg james patterson!!! i love his books!! im still reading the alex cross series


Have you read Step On A Crack yet?


----------



## Akumaru13 (Aug 22, 2009)

Maximum Ride: Final Warning
and Maximum Ride: MAX by James Patterson.


----------



## Cero (Aug 22, 2009)

Fahrenheit 451 by Ray Bradbury, just finished actually, good read


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 22, 2009)

Akumaru13 said:


> Maximum Ride: Final Warning
> and Maximum Ride: MAX by James Patterson.


Give up on Final Warning.It is incredibly bad.


----------



## zantha (Aug 23, 2009)

the women in white, cant remeber the auother. i am not enjoying it.


----------



## Koppachino (Aug 23, 2009)

"The Last Wish" by Andrzej Sapkowski.


----------



## Tyrael (Aug 23, 2009)

Koppachino said:


> "The Last Wish" by Andrzej Sapkowski.



Any good? I've been wanting to take a look at some of Sapkowski's work for a while now.


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 23, 2009)

Started rereading _Eldest_ by Christopher Paolini a few days ago. 245 pages in, though I'm about 200 pages behind my recent pace because I wasn't able to read yesterday or today.... I plan to get in bed in about half an hour and make up what I can.


----------



## Mindfreak Itachi (Aug 23, 2009)

The fall of Lucifer. A really cool book. I hope to read more before I go to bed. ^^


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 24, 2009)

Akumaru13 said:


> Maximum Ride: Final Warning
> and Maximum Ride: MAX by James Patterson.



How it's the Maximum series, i get the first one for free with my kindle but is it worth investing time in reading em?


----------



## Celebrianna (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm still struggling to finish _Deathly Hallows._ I'm midway through it and I'm sorry to say that so far its disappointing to me although the book seems to be widely enjoyed. Harry's growth after seven years just seems non-existent to me. Hopefully the book will prove me wrong when I eventually get to the end.


----------



## smokie01 (Aug 28, 2009)

Celebrianna said:


> I'm still struggling to finish _Deathly Hallows._ I'm midway through it and I'm sorry to say that so far its disappointing to me although the book seems to be widely enjoyed. Harry's growth after seven years just seems non-existent to me. Hopefully the book will prove me wrong when I eventually get to the end.



That book's just really depressing -,-
I'm reading Angels and Demons by Dan Brown and it pretty good so far..like the film


----------



## Celebrianna (Aug 28, 2009)

smokie01 said:


> I'm reading Angels and Demons by Dan Brown and it pretty good so far..like the film



I love Angel and Demons. I don't think I slept much while reading that book. I was determined to finish it because I was that hooked. I thought it was better than Da Vinci Code.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 28, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> How it's the Maximum series, i get the first one for free with my kindle but is it worth investing time in reading em?


Very good series.It's very action oriented and awesome.I thought School's Out Forever was the best one of of the series.


----------



## Beυrre (Aug 28, 2009)

I've just finished The Anatomy of Wings by Karen Foxlee.


----------



## smokie01 (Aug 28, 2009)

Celebrianna said:


> I love Angel and Demons. I don't think I slept much while reading that book. I was determined to finish it because I was that hooked. I thought it was better than Da Vinci Code.



I wanna read that next, have you read any other books by Dan Brown ?


----------



## Butcher (Aug 28, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> How it's the Maximum series, i get the first one for free with my kindle but is it worth investing time in reading em?


Yeah but,skip Final Warning just a lot of global warming shit,which is boring.


----------



## NarutoXHinata (Aug 30, 2009)

just got my hand on CHRIS EVANS  latest Iron Elves book The Light of Burning Shadows


----------



## Pineapples (Aug 30, 2009)

Currently reading Catch 22 at the moment.

It's rather amusing.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 3, 2009)

Jurassic Park by Michael Crichton


----------



## Kael Hyun (Sep 3, 2009)

'Glenn Beck's Common Sense'
Its a good read so far


----------



## m o l o k o (Sep 5, 2009)

_The Almost Moon_ by Alice Sebold.
Surprisingly different from her other works.


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 5, 2009)

I am re-reading The Giver.


----------



## Genei (Sep 5, 2009)

Chronicle of a Death Foretold as per my school curriculum

Arabs are fucking badass


----------



## krome (Sep 5, 2009)

To Kill a Mockingbird.


~


----------



## Vermillionage (Sep 6, 2009)

Elisabeth George - two of the deadliest....

(but I'm kinda disappointed)


----------



## Nakor (Sep 6, 2009)

Deception Point by Dan Brown


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 6, 2009)

Deborah LeBlanc Morbid Curiosity.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 6, 2009)

The World is Flat by Thomas Friedman.

Finished the first chapter. It's very practical and informative. Hopefully I can use some of what I will learn from this book on my online business.


----------



## Sanity Check (Sep 6, 2009)

_What Works on Wall Street_ and _Modeling Maximum Trading Profits with C++_.

Both seem excellent thus far.  Although I'm probably nowhere near being able to apply the info...


----------



## rclawliet (Sep 7, 2009)

I finnished "The Palace of Dreams" by Ismail Kadare yesterday, which I didn't find excellent, probably because the autor didn't care about the feelings of the characters while writing the book. I started reading "Lord of the flies", today, by William Golding. I really hope I will enjoy it.


----------



## Anjali (Sep 7, 2009)

"The Cobweb" ("P?nza de păianjen") by Cella Serghi.


----------



## Pineapples (Sep 7, 2009)

Reading Kite Runner!


----------



## Utz (Sep 7, 2009)

_The Snow Empress_ by Laura Joh Rowland
and
_Feed_ by M.T. Anderson


----------



## Kabomacho (Sep 7, 2009)

Right now I'm reading two books.

I finally got around to reading _The Dragon Heir_ by Cinda Williams Chima. It's really good but I left too long of a gap between this one and the one second book of the series.

Also _Tale of the Thunderbolt_ by E.E. Knight.


----------



## g_core18 (Sep 8, 2009)

Re-reading The Lord of the Rings.


----------



## LunaNightingale (Sep 8, 2009)

Right now, I am currently reading "A Cry In The Night By: Mary Higgins Clark.
I just finished Trinity Blood: The Rage Against the Moons a couple of weeks ago back in August.


----------



## Okami (Sep 9, 2009)

I Read "The Black Magician Trilogy" by Trudi Canavan :>


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 9, 2009)

I am reading The Shack. I don't remember the author, but its a good book so far.


----------



## Ina (Sep 9, 2009)

Uh ... Twilight. 

It's not that bad actually.


----------



## Mαri (Sep 9, 2009)

The Dresden Files  .


----------



## Gabe (Sep 9, 2009)

Blackwood Farm by Anne Rice. good book


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 10, 2009)

_Jonathan Strange and Mr. Norrell_ by Susanna Clarke.


----------



## Fiasco (Sep 11, 2009)

The Bourne Betrayal


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 12, 2009)

Gardens of the Moon (Malazan Book of the Fallen: Book One) by Steven Erikson


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 12, 2009)

The Last Olympian.And soon I'll be reading the first Dexter book.loved the show and the book I'm expecting to be better.


----------



## itachi_uchiha666 (Sep 12, 2009)

_Wright Naked_ by Peter Gould.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 13, 2009)

_The Castle_ by Franz Kakfka.


----------



## Supercalifragilisticexpia (Sep 14, 2009)

If You Liked School You'll Love Work by Irvine Welsh


----------



## Miss Happy (Sep 14, 2009)

Adam bede by george eliot


----------



## Ivyn (Sep 15, 2009)

_Norwegian Wood_ --- Haruki Murakami


----------



## Taleran (Sep 15, 2009)

_Going Postal _, Pratchett


----------



## BluishSwirls (Sep 15, 2009)

The Catcher in the Rye - J.D. Salinger


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 15, 2009)

Oliver Twist by Charles Dickens


----------



## Nakor (Sep 15, 2009)

The Lost Symbol by Dan Brown


----------



## Honzou (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm almost done with:

The Doomsday Key by James Rollins.


----------



## Segan (Sep 16, 2009)

Toll the Hounds by Steven Erikson


----------



## Nicola (Sep 18, 2009)

Sleeping Freshman Never Lie by David Lubar.


----------



## ?verity (Sep 18, 2009)

The Last Battle ----- C.S. Lewis


----------



## Sakura Bloom (Sep 18, 2009)

Identical ~ Ellen Hopkins


----------



## Jimin (Sep 18, 2009)

Brave New World. Hopefully I can start it this time...


----------



## Chee (Sep 19, 2009)

The Great Gatsby by F. Scott Fitzgerald


----------



## Sen (Sep 19, 2009)

Not exactly a book but _The Wasteland_ by T.S. Eliot. :3


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 19, 2009)

Slightly Dangerous - Mary Balogh


----------



## Micku (Sep 22, 2009)

Going to read three books.

Geektastic (currently reading)- Bunch of short funny geeky stories.
Brave New World-Aldous Huxley. I wanted to read this book.
Choke-Chuck Palahniuk. I heard it was really good. I just realize today that there is a movie adaptation to it. 

I'm looking for good fantasy novels though. Can't find anything that interest me yet.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 22, 2009)

_The Whole Shebang_, by Timothy Ferris.

One of the finest books on cosmology I've ever read.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 22, 2009)

A Clockwork Orange by Anthony Burgess

Being the first book I have read that wasn't assigned to me since High School, I was surprised that it grabbed me enough for me to read it in one sitting.  Not AMAAAMAMAZING, but certainly good enough to keep me interested throughout.


----------



## Nimander (Sep 23, 2009)

_The Mirror of Her Dreams_ by Stephen Donaldson

Can't say as I like the protagonist/main character that much thus far


----------



## rexertea (Sep 23, 2009)

I am reading a book written by Adolf Hitler called "Mein Kamph" in English with a German Title. In fact, the book was originally written in German but has been translated in English. Don't worry, I am not a Nazi, I was just eager to know more about Hitler. That's it.


----------



## killinspree42099 (Sep 23, 2009)

harry potter and the order of the phoenix


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Sep 23, 2009)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> "A Feast for Crows"



I READIN DAT 1


----------



## Sannin Orochimaru (Sep 25, 2009)

1984 by George Orwell


----------



## ninjaneko (Sep 26, 2009)

Several, including:
Fight Club, by Chuck Palahniuk 
Peace Pilgrim, by Peace Pilgrim


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 26, 2009)

Still Alice by Lisa Genova

&

The Memoirs of Barry Lyndon, Esq. by William Thackeray


----------



## Beυrre (Sep 26, 2009)

The Lock and Key by Sarah Dessen and Twenty Boy Summer by Sarah Ockler.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Sep 26, 2009)

Just finished _Grotesque _by Natsuo Kirino, which I highly recommend, and I mean, honestly, one of my favourite books of all time, now.

Currently reading: _A Tiger's Heart_, a memoir by Aisling Juanjuan Shen. Nonfictionnnnnn. pek


----------



## Prendergast (Sep 27, 2009)

ever walk down the english or literature aisle at the college bookstore to see what people are forced to read? 
some of them are quite good for them. i hope they enjoy them.

i bought one titled A Boy's Own Story just because a review on the back says it's like salinger and wilde.


----------



## Thomaatj (Sep 27, 2009)

Metal gear solid novel


----------



## Nakor (Sep 27, 2009)

Star Wars: Planet of Twilight by Barbara Hambly


----------



## Jenna Berry (Sep 27, 2009)

Snow Flower and the Secret Fan, by Lisa See.

And Macbeth for English, lol.


----------



## krome (Sep 27, 2009)

The Last Campaign by Thurton Clarke

Reading for history.


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 27, 2009)

The Historian by Elizabeth something... Not going to be a memorable book but eh, I'll finish it.


----------



## Sakura Bloom (Sep 27, 2009)

Glass ~ Ellen Hopkins.

It's hard to get through. O.o


----------



## narutorulez (Sep 28, 2009)

No Angel - Jay dobyns.

A great and real undercover story about the notorious Hells Angels


----------



## Tsukasa009 (Sep 28, 2009)

Consolation


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 28, 2009)

Hyperion (Hyperion cantos Book one) by Dan Simmons.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 28, 2009)

Riverrun Trilogy by S.P. Somtow

Shadow & Claw by Gene Wolfe


----------



## Utz (Sep 29, 2009)

_Death With Interruptions_ by Jose Saramago


----------



## Nakor (Sep 29, 2009)

Utopia by Thomas More


----------



## BabyFirefly (Sep 29, 2009)

_The Great Gatsby_ in my English Literature class.
But _City of Bones_ in my free time, I heard it was good so I gave it a try.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 29, 2009)

Edmund Spenser's ~ _The Faerie Queene
_
Fantastic. It's not often that I enjoy assigned readings, but my instructor for this one class has just been assigning really nice material: More's _Utopia_, Castiglione's _the Courtier_, Milton, Virgil's _Aeneid_ (not assigned but read it for an essay), Thomas Elyot's _Book of the Governor_, and a few others. 


Amnesia said:


> The Historian by Elizabeth something... Not going to be a memorable book but eh, I'll finish it.



I kind of liked that novel when I read it.

edit: oh, and just about to finish Dan Brown's the Lost Symbol. It was meh.


----------



## Sanity Check (Sep 30, 2009)

Barack Obama's autobiography, entitled: _DREAMS FROM MY FATHER_.

I'm close to 15% through.  Its good, I would recommend it based on what I've read thus far.


----------



## Anarch (Sep 30, 2009)

Map of bones
by James Rollins


----------



## RisingVengeance (Oct 1, 2009)

_Conquistador_ by S.M. Stirling.

Interesting novel I came across.


----------



## NarutoBOT (Oct 1, 2009)

Wolves of the Calla
Steven King

5th in the Dark Tower series...  Good series...  Gunslingers = awesome


----------



## Parallax (Oct 1, 2009)

The Reivers by William Faulkner

Hard Boiled Wonderland and the End of the World by Haruki Murakami is up next


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 3, 2009)

Warhammer 40k: For the Emperor (Ciaphas Cain Book 1)


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm currently rereading the House of Night series by PC cast.


----------



## Ivyn (Oct 4, 2009)

Oscar Wilde -- _The Picture of Dorian Gray_

Harry is love. <3


----------



## Angelus (Oct 4, 2009)

Moby Dick - it's not an easy read, especially with all those english nautical terms I always have to look up.


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 4, 2009)

Beowulf, the Seamus Henney translation.


----------



## Darth (Oct 4, 2009)

The Wheel of Time - Book 1. 

"_The Eye of the World_"


----------



## Shiranui (Oct 4, 2009)

"Johnathan Strange and Mr. Norrel" by Susanna Clarke.



Pilaf said:


> Beowulf, the Seamus Henney translation.



Interesting, I just started this one as well. You aren't, by any chance, reading this for a class, are you?


----------



## vervex (Oct 5, 2009)

The Dresden Files - White Night


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 5, 2009)

_The God Delusion_ by Richard Dawkins.


----------



## Magus (Oct 6, 2009)

Right now I?m about 70% of the way through _The Drawing of The Three_ by Stephen King.

Following my current book, I'll reread _A Knife of Dreams_ in preperation for _The Gathering Storm_ later this month.


----------



## Javs (Oct 6, 2009)

_The Time Traveler's Wife_ by Audrey Niffenegger. About time I opened it after it sat in my bookshelf for like three months. Just started and loving it already.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 6, 2009)

Just finished reading _The Hobbit_ (for the second time) and it was awesome. Now I'm reading another Tolkien's work, _The Silmarillion_, which is a collection of stories about the creation of the world and the First Age of the Middle Earth, published posthumously four years after Tolkien's death.


----------



## Sagara (Oct 6, 2009)

_1984_ - George Orwell

While I acknowledge it as a very good read and one of the dystopian greats, Orwell's novel simply isn't as socially aware as_ Brave New World_ which i centralises the theme of sybaritic livestyles, something a lot closer to the quandary besetting present day society.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 6, 2009)

The Cossacks by Leo Tolstoy


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 7, 2009)

just started 'in the presence of my enemies', a true story by gracia burnham who was held captive in the southern philippine jungle with her husband for more than a year...


----------



## Celebrianna (Oct 8, 2009)

Hard Times by _Charles Dickens_


----------



## krome (Oct 8, 2009)

Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire


----------



## Darth (Oct 9, 2009)

Yasha said:


> Just finished reading _The Hobbit_ (for the second time) and it was awesome. Now I'm reading another Tolkien's work, _The Silmarillion_, which is a collection of stories about the creation of the world and the First Age of the Middle Earth, published posthumously four years after Tolkien's death.



Good luck with that! First time reading was difficult for me. Afterwards you get familiar with the style and it becomes a rather enchanting read. I enjoyed it simply for the vast amount of information it covered.


----------



## Anjali (Oct 9, 2009)

Vanity Fair by William Makepeace Thackeray


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 9, 2009)

Pyramids (Discworld Book 7) by Terry Pratchett


----------



## Nakor (Oct 9, 2009)

The Raid by Leo Tolstoy


----------



## Anarch (Oct 9, 2009)

lost symbol by dan brown


----------



## Fran (Oct 9, 2009)

Dicken's _Our Mutual Friend_.
Alice Notley's Poetry Collection.
On Order: Pratchett's new novel 



Nakor said:


> The Raid by Leo Tolstoy



Tolstoy


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 10, 2009)

The Hip-Hop Wars by Tricia Rose


----------



## Ema Skye (Oct 10, 2009)

Wicked by Gregory Maguire


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 10, 2009)

Just finished the fisr Dexter novel, _Darkly Dreaming Dexte_r, and working into the second one, _Dearly Devoted Dexter_. The writing is engrossing, witty, charming, horrifying and creepy as all hell.

Definitely a face for the Serial Killer next-door genre.

I must say, *Jeff Lindsay* is quite the razor-sharp writer.


----------



## Kairi (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm in the middle of reading _Go Ask Alice_, based off a real diary.


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Oct 10, 2009)

_A Christmas Carol_ by Charles Dickens

>>>Merry Christmas!


----------



## kakashi'sgirl (Oct 10, 2009)

dracula by bram stoker. vampires are cool!


----------



## Gabe (Oct 10, 2009)

Frankenstein by Mary Shelley


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 10, 2009)

Right now I am reading The Big Burn, by Timothy Egan.  It is the true story of one of the largest forest fires in American History.  Very interesting book.


----------



## Jenna Berry (Oct 11, 2009)

Shanghai Girls, by Lisa See.

Different from her other books so far, as her female leads are more independent, instead of extremely demure.


----------



## Beυrre (Oct 12, 2009)

A Midsummer Night's Dream. William Shakespeare. c:


----------



## Ivyn (Oct 12, 2009)

_Kafka on the shore_ -- Haruki Murakami. :3


----------



## Sagara (Oct 12, 2009)

_The Housekeeper And The Professor_ - *Yoko Ogawa*

_Cat's Cradle _- *Kurt Vonnegut*


----------



## killinspree42099 (Oct 13, 2009)

harry potter and the half blood prince


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 14, 2009)

The Eye of the World (Wheel of Time Book 1) by Robert Jordan.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 14, 2009)

Absalom, Absalom by William Faulkner


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 14, 2009)

Bram Stoker's Dracula
Jackson's The Haunting of Hill House
Stephen King's The Girl Who Loved Tom Gordon

And I need to be done with them all by next Tuesday


----------



## Pineapples (Oct 14, 2009)

*Kafka on the Shore* by Murakami, and starting *1984* by George Orwell,.


----------



## abcd (Oct 14, 2009)

holy blood holy grail


----------



## ScaryRei (Oct 14, 2009)

_Kafka on the Shore_ and _Umibe no Kafuka_ by Haruki Murakami.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 14, 2009)

The Stranger by Albert Camus


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 17, 2009)

Jane Eyre by Charlotte Brontë


----------



## Taleran (Oct 17, 2009)

God Emperor of Dune


----------



## Tyrael (Oct 17, 2009)

Awesome book.^


----------



## Nakor (Oct 18, 2009)

Resurrection by Leo Tolstoy


----------



## NingyoHime (Oct 22, 2009)

Pride & Prejudice & Zombies


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 22, 2009)

Star Wars: Outcast (Fate of the Jedi Book 1) by Aaron Allston


----------



## Carolyn♥ (Oct 22, 2009)

it's not really a book. it's a play: Hamlet.


----------



## Zack (Oct 23, 2009)

tried to read 'Sense and Sensibility'...seemed utterly boring to me


----------



## Sagara (Oct 23, 2009)

Kokoro- Natsume Soseki


----------



## Darth (Oct 23, 2009)

Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire.


----------



## Chee (Oct 23, 2009)

Dearly Devoted Dexter by Jeff Lindsey.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 23, 2009)

Just read through _The Name of the Wind_, again, now on _A Feast for Crows_ by George R. R. Martin.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 23, 2009)

The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy by Douglas Adams


----------



## Jayka (Oct 25, 2009)

I started reading Phantom of the Opera (Gaston Leroux) a while ago, but I can't find the time to finish it.


----------



## Ducky (Oct 25, 2009)

Sting Like A Bee - Jose Torres


----------



## Glenn (Oct 25, 2009)

Different Seasons by Stephen King.


----------



## moonpies (Oct 25, 2009)

A compilation of the 27 best stories of Edgar Allan Poe


----------



## Chibibaki (Oct 26, 2009)

God Theory: Universes, Zero-Point Fields and  What's Behind It All, Atlas Shrugged, Managing with Altiris 6.X, and William Howard Taft: Essential Writings and Addresses.

I cant read one book at a time. My mind needs lots to keep it going


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 26, 2009)

The Restaurant at the End of the Universe (HGttG Book 2) by Douglas Adams


----------



## Kage no Yume (Oct 30, 2009)

In honor of Halloween, _Frankenstein, Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde_, and _Dracula_, followed by King's _Danse Macabre_ (a very interesting look at the horror genre from about 1930-1980).


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 30, 2009)

I haven't started but two books that I intend on reading are _Lolita_ by Vladmir Nabokov and _Choke_ by Chuck Palahniuk


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 30, 2009)

Forgotten Realms: Blackstaff Tower (Waterdeep Book 1) by Steven E. Schend


----------



## xenopyre (Oct 30, 2009)

Equal Rites by Terry pratchet I'm starting the serie


----------



## Bonten (Oct 30, 2009)

(Possibly) fiishing off The Tibetan Book of Living and Dying by Sogyal Rinpoche, I took a 2 year break on it so I'm not sure whether to just start over.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 30, 2009)

Forgotten Realms: Swordmage (Blades of the Moonsea Book 1) by Richard Baker


----------



## darkangelcel (Oct 30, 2009)

The hunchback of Notre dam by Victor Hugo


----------



## cheshire cat (Oct 31, 2009)

'A Thousand splendid suns' by Khalid Hosseini

'My sisters keeper" by Jodi Picolt

''With Lots of Love From Georgia'' by Brigid Lowry

;DDD


----------



## Klue (Oct 31, 2009)

Sams Teach Yourself: HTML and CSS in 24 Hours.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 31, 2009)

_Demian_ by Hermann Hesse


----------



## Altron (Oct 31, 2009)

Warhammer 40k Novels:

The Horus Heresy: Horus Rising
The Horus Heresy: False Gods


----------



## Terra Branford (Oct 31, 2009)

Waverly - Sir Walter Scott.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 1, 2009)

Guards! Guards! (Discworld Book 8) by Terry Pratchett


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 1, 2009)

North & South by Elizabeth Gaskell


----------



## Anjali (Nov 1, 2009)

"24 Stunden aus dem Leben einer Frau" (24 Hours Of A Woman´s Life) by Stefan Zweig.


----------



## Worm Juice (Nov 1, 2009)

Mansfieldpark Jane Austen



I kinda dislike Fanny she is too naggy.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 4, 2009)

Star Wars: Omen (Fate of the Jedi Book 2) by Christie Golden


----------



## ROKUDAIMEHOKAGE (Nov 4, 2009)

A book by E.Allan Poe.


----------



## Okami (Nov 4, 2009)

Tolkien - The Hobbit...again.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 4, 2009)

Stephanie Meyer ~ _Breaking Dawn_
Tolkien ~ _Lord of the Rings_
Stephen King ~ _the Girl Who Loved Tom Gordon_
Robert Jordan ~ _the Fires of Heaven_


----------



## Elphaba (Nov 4, 2009)

_Firebird_ by Mercedes Lackey.


----------



## Misha-San (Nov 4, 2009)

Remember Me? -Sophie Kinsella


----------



## Catags (Nov 5, 2009)

Naomi Klein, the Shock Doctrine
Murakami Ryuu, Kibou no kuni no Exodus
Terry Pratchett, Unseen Academicals


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 5, 2009)

Star Wars: Abyss (Fate of the Jedi Book 3) by Troy Denning


----------



## Ivyn (Nov 8, 2009)

Books about history of Brazil and Portugal. :3


----------



## leetlegit (Nov 8, 2009)

The Da Vinci Code by Dan Brown. a lil late but whatever still fun


----------



## Shetzi (Nov 8, 2009)

'Promise of the Wolves' by Dorothy Hearst


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 9, 2009)

The Lightstone by David Zindell


----------



## Jotacon (Nov 9, 2009)

*School:*
The Samurai by David Turnbull
Effi Briest by Theodore Fontane

*Recreational:*
Polgara the Sorceress by David Eddings


----------



## Liebgotts (Nov 9, 2009)

Animal Farm.


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 9, 2009)

_Of Mice and Men_ by John Steinbeck


----------



## Gabe (Nov 10, 2009)

hamlet and fences for theater class


----------



## Orochimaru Kusanagi (Nov 10, 2009)

I think I'm going to reread the Harry Potter series again, but I don't want to
touch Twilight.


----------



## halfhearted (Nov 10, 2009)

_Pride and Prejudice and Zombies_ by Jane Austen and Seth Grahame-Smith for general reading. _Haunted_ by Chuck Palahniuk for breaks at work.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 10, 2009)

Forgotten Realms: Mistshore (Waterdeep Book 2) by Jaleigh Johnson


----------



## zantha (Nov 12, 2009)

the life of pi, i havent read much of it, so i cant say if i like it or not.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 13, 2009)

_Inkblood._
A child book I decided to read because I like the previous ones. 
They embarrass poor villains so much in the book.


----------



## Koi (Nov 13, 2009)

David Sedaris' _Me Talk Pretty One Day_.  I like it so far.


----------



## Anarch (Nov 13, 2009)

Voltaire's _Candide_


----------



## ScaryRei (Nov 14, 2009)

_Barbarians Inside the Gates and Other Controversial Essays_ by Thomas Sowell.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 14, 2009)

Deadhouse Gates (Malazan Book 2) by Steven Erikson


----------



## Bonten (Nov 14, 2009)

The Long Walk: The True Story of a Trek to Freedom - Slavomir Rawicz


----------



## KawpyNinja (Nov 14, 2009)

still reading imsomnia by stephen king...been to bizzy to read lately.


----------



## Ayana (Nov 14, 2009)

The Star Diaries by Stanisław Lem.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 14, 2009)

_*The Last Days of Pompeii*_ by Edward Bulwer-Lytton


----------



## darkblossom (Nov 14, 2009)

_Cat's Cradle_ by Kurt Vonnegut.  It's pretty...strange.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 14, 2009)

_This Present Darkness _by Frank E. Peretti.


----------



## Amnesia (Nov 14, 2009)

_The House of Mirth_ by Edith Wharton ~ It's for class, but I am pleasantly surprised by the depth of this book. It isn't just another turn of the 20th century gold-digger story. Which I was totally expecting given the summary


----------



## blackbird (Nov 14, 2009)

_The Alchemist_ by Paulo Coelho. It's pretty good and its reputation well-deserved but I've hit a big wall out in the desert. -_-


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 15, 2009)

_The Pursuit of Wealth: The Incredible Story of Money Throughout the Ages of Wealth_ by Robert Sobel.


----------



## Lo$tris (Nov 17, 2009)

*Lady of Light and Shadows* by _C.I. Wilson_


----------



## Misha-San (Nov 17, 2009)

Confessions of a Shopaholic -Sophie Kinsella


----------



## KawpyNinja (Nov 18, 2009)

the Trial by Franz Kafka.dont really want to...but i HAVE to, stupid class project.


----------



## Nimander (Nov 18, 2009)

Godslayer, by Jacqueline Carey


----------



## Kiryuu (Nov 18, 2009)

The Vampire Armand - Anne Rice


----------



## olla86 (Nov 18, 2009)

Now I am reading The Name of the Rose by Umberto Eco and I like it greatly. It is a detective with the elements of history.


----------



## Marmite. (Nov 18, 2009)

The Tommyknockers by Stephen King.


----------



## Narutard in footeh jamas (Nov 18, 2009)

_Bloody Bones_ -Laurell K. Hamilton


----------



## TenchiOfTheMist (Nov 19, 2009)

Federations. A collection of Sci-fi short stories.


----------



## KawpyNinja (Nov 20, 2009)

what i really wanna read are my james paterson books..stuck with the trial for now.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Nov 20, 2009)

_Nanzan Guide to Japanese "Religions" - _Edited by a couple a people, translated from the original.


----------



## Espada (Nov 20, 2009)

Microserfs by Douglas Coupland 
Tuesdays with Morrie by Mitch Albom 
Extremely Loud & Incredibly Close by Jonathan Safran Foer
Halfway through


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 20, 2009)

KawpyNinja said:


> what i really wanna read are my james paterson books..stuck with the trial for now.


i've already put I, Alex Cross on hold. Trial is good, but not as good as the other Cross novels. I'm reading Christine by Stephen King.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Nov 20, 2009)

Dracula by Bram Stoker. Found it when cleaning the attic.


----------



## kazuri (Nov 20, 2009)

Just finished up the Dark Tower and the Running Man from Steven king, so thought I'd go ahead and start another one of his Ive been wanting to read, The Stand.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 20, 2009)

Mars Life by Ben Bova. He's one of favorite Science Fiction authors.


----------



## darkblossom (Nov 20, 2009)

Azhra said:


> _The Alchemist_ by Paulo Coelho. It's pretty good and its reputation well-deserved but I've hit a big wall out in the desert. -_-



My teacher loves this book.  It's also an option for a huge senior project we are doing in school next month.

I just started reading _The House of the Scorpion_ by Nancy Farmer.


----------



## KawpyNinja (Nov 21, 2009)

Goku1003 said:


> i've already put I, Alex Cross on hold. Trial is good, but not as good as the other Cross novels. I'm reading Christine by Stephen King.



I WISH i was reading the james paterson trial book, instead im reading "the trial" by franz kafka for school, this book is horrible! but i have to read it. i last read the 8th alex cross novels, cant get enough of them and just waiting till i get free time to read the 9th. forgot which one it is..i think "big bad wolf"


----------



## Anjali (Nov 21, 2009)

Der Geteilte Himmel by Christa Wolf


----------



## Raiden (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm about to start reading the Iliad for school.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 22, 2009)

KawpyNinja said:


> I WISH i was reading the james paterson trial book, instead im reading "the trial" by franz kafka for school, this book is horrible! but i have to read it. i last read the 8th alex cross novels, cant get enough of them and just waiting till i get free time to read the 9th. forgot which one it is..i think "big bad wolf"


THat's the 9th one. Then London Bridges.


----------



## Sen (Nov 26, 2009)

The Bluest Eye - Toni Morrison


----------



## DeviousNL (Nov 27, 2009)

The Art Of War by Sun Tzu. It's 2500 years old, but the fun part is that you can project it on modern business affairs. It's originally a book about military strategies.

Like the back of the book says: "The Art Of War is an essential tool for modern corporate warriors battling to gain the advantage in the boardroom and for anyone looking for advice on how to gain the upper hand in confrontations and competitions."


----------



## Anarch (Nov 28, 2009)

*John Grisham's *_Runaway Jury_


----------



## firefist (Nov 28, 2009)

*The Book of Five Rings* by Miyamoto Musashi
*Das Leben des Galilei* by Berthold Brecht (for the school)


----------



## Chee (Nov 28, 2009)

Memoirs of a Geisha by Some Dude


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 28, 2009)

The Sleeping Doll by Jeffery Deaver


----------



## Anjali (Nov 28, 2009)

Verwirrung der Gefühle | Stefan Zweig


----------



## Okami (Nov 28, 2009)

The Silmarillion - J.R.R. Tolkien. _again_ :x


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm reading _Lolita_ by Alexander Nabokov with friend


----------



## Monark (Nov 29, 2009)

I just finished _Always Forever_ by Mark Chadbourn. It's book three in his _Age of Misrule_ trilogy, which is the first in a trilogy of trilogies. A superb fantasy epic.


----------



## killinspree42099 (Nov 30, 2009)

shadow puppets by orson scott card


----------



## killinspree42099 (Nov 30, 2009)

shadow of the giant by orson scott card


----------



## Butcher (Nov 30, 2009)

Cell by Stephen King
Jurassic Park by Michael Creiton(I think that's how you spell it)
Cross by James Patterson
8th Confession by James Patterson


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 1, 2009)

Reaper Man (Discworld Book 11) by Terry Pratchett.


----------



## Utz (Dec 2, 2009)

_After Dark_ by Haruki Murakami
_Kafka on the Shore_ by Haruki Murakami
_The Samurai's Garden_ by Gail Tsukiyama
_Death with Interruptions_ by Jose Saramago


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 3, 2009)

Forgotten Realms: The Fall of Highwatch (Chosen of Nendawn Book 1) by Mark Sehestedt.


----------



## Orochimaru Kusanagi (Dec 3, 2009)

I am going to reread the Harry Potter Series, so I am reading Harry Potter and the Sorcerers Stone by J.K. Rowling.


----------



## Monark (Dec 3, 2009)

_Lye Street_ by Alan Campbell


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 3, 2009)

Rereading _World War Z_ by Max Brooks for like the hundredth time. One of my favorite books.


----------



## xMiTsu (Dec 4, 2009)

The Hobbit - J.R.R. Tolkien. I'm reading it the fifth time now XD


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Dec 4, 2009)

Romance of the three kingdoms


----------



## Yeobo (Dec 4, 2009)

Chee said:


> Memoirs of a Geisha by Some Dude



Arthur Golden. A pleasant read, even though it's faced accusations of being inaccurate.

I'm reading The Vampire Chronicles Collection by Anne Rice. It has Interview With a Vampire, The Vampire Lestat, and The Queen of the Damned in it. I just bought it this evening, so I'm not far but I love Interview With a Vampire so far.


----------



## frozenfishsticks (Dec 5, 2009)

Just reading _The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn_ for the first time for my American Literature class. I can't believe it took me this long to get to it; it's great so far. College has at least done this much for me so far, lol.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 5, 2009)

The Warrior Prophet (Prince of Nothing Book 2) By R. Scott Bakker.


----------



## Okami (Dec 6, 2009)

The Unseen Academicals - Terry Pratchett.


----------



## Sen (Dec 7, 2009)

The Woman Warrior - Kingston


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 8, 2009)

I, Alex Cross by  James Patterson, and Storm Front by Jim Butcher.


----------



## Eternity (Dec 8, 2009)

Im reading tales of the otori (again), just love them, haven read the prequel or sequel yet tho...

Here is a info slip from wiki:

_Tales of the Otori is a series of historical fantasy novels by Lian Hearn, set in a fictional world based on feudal Japan. The series initially consisted of a trilogy: Across the Nightingale Floor (2002), Grass for His Pillow (2003), and Brilliance of the Moon (2004). It was followed in 2006 by a sequel, The Harsh Cry of the Heron, and in 2007 by a prequel, Heaven's Net is Wide._


----------



## halfhearted (Dec 8, 2009)

_Here Comes the Sun_ by Tom Holt. 

And once that's completed, I'll probably continue on to _Odds and Gods_ by the same author. I recently purchased Holt's "Divine Comedies" set, which included both mythopoeic parody novels.


----------



## Butcher (Dec 8, 2009)

Cross by James Patterson
8th Confession by James Patterson
Jurassic Park by Michael Chrichton(I think it's how you spell it)
Heartsick by Chelsea Cain

I dropped Cell got,boring halfway through.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 8, 2009)

_The Secret of Selecting Stocks for Immediate and Substantial Gains_ by Larry Williams.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 8, 2009)

Jane Eyre by Charlotte Bronte


----------



## blue berry (Dec 9, 2009)

The Time Traveller's wife, for like the 3rd time


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 9, 2009)

A Time of Angel- this is actually the first book I've read from this particular author and I was pleasantly surprised by how good the language was.


----------



## Anarch (Dec 9, 2009)

still reading _The Runaway Jury_-Grisham.not getting time to finish it and start another Grisham that i bought.


----------



## tsunamileif (Dec 9, 2009)

The Hobbit (for the second time)


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 9, 2009)

Gregory Maguire's A Lion Among Men.

It's one of the sequels to Wicked.


----------



## jux (Dec 9, 2009)

FLOWERS FOR ALGERNON 8(


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 11, 2009)

Monster by A. Lee Martinez


----------



## Yasha (Dec 11, 2009)

Into the Wild, by Jon Krakauer.

I had seen the movie and it's successful in the sense that it made me want to know more about Christopher McCandless.


----------



## Monark (Dec 12, 2009)

_Ghost Ocean_- S.M. Peters


----------



## Magus (Dec 12, 2009)

I hope to begin reading The Stand soon. Stephen King is a great author, and I?ve been putting off reading this enormous book for too long.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 12, 2009)

_This Present Darkness _by Frank Peretti and _Looking for Alaska_ by John Green


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Dec 13, 2009)

USYD - Business Law


----------



## Beυrre (Dec 13, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> _This Present Darkness _by Frank Peretti and *Looking for Alaska by John Green*



I need to read this.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 13, 2009)

Beυrre said:


> I need to read this.


It is really good, goes by fast.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Dec 13, 2009)

_The China Lover_ - Ian Buruma
_Martyr _[An Elizabethan Thriller] - Rory Clements


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 15, 2009)

Adam Bede by George Eliot


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Dec 16, 2009)

Corporate law


----------



## Ulfgar (Dec 16, 2009)

The Darkness that Comes Before, by R. Scott Bakker.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 16, 2009)

Wicked by Gregory Macguire


----------



## darkblossom (Dec 16, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> Wicked by Gregory Macguire



That book was pretty good, but I didn't get to finish it.

I'm reading _Wuthering Heights_ by Emily Bronte.


----------



## Tegami (Dec 17, 2009)

Selected tales Edgar Allan Poe
Breaking dawn (for the fourth time)


----------



## Pringles (Dec 17, 2009)

Harry Potter by J.K. Rowling


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 18, 2009)

The Educated Imagination by Northrop Frye


----------



## halfhearted (Dec 18, 2009)

_Swallowing Darkness_ by Laurell K. Hamilton


----------



## RainOfRoads (Dec 18, 2009)

The Hobbit by Tolkeein


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 19, 2009)

Madame Bovary by Gustave Flaubert, translated by Francis Steegmuller


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 20, 2009)

Pirate Latitudes by Michael Crichton


----------



## Chaos (Dec 20, 2009)

1984 by George Orwell.

Oh well, you gotta read books like that sometimes.


----------



## halfhearted (Dec 20, 2009)

_Skin Trade_ by Laurell K. Hamilton


----------



## SP (Dec 21, 2009)

A Feast for Crows - George RR Martin

Taking me forever, I can't seem to get into it. ><


----------



## Le Pirate (Dec 21, 2009)

Watership Down, By Richard Adams.

Haven't really gotten in to it yet, though.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 21, 2009)

_*Foucault's Pendulum *_by Umberto Eco


----------



## Kirsty (Dec 22, 2009)

Harry Potter 7 :33


----------



## Pringles (Dec 22, 2009)

Present Darkness by Frank Peretti


----------



## West Egg (Dec 22, 2009)

Working on the Lies of Locke Lamora,
A fascinating read so far.


----------



## Extasee (Dec 22, 2009)

The Forest of Hands and Teeth by Carrie Ryan.

*AWESOME* book.


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 22, 2009)

Memories of my Melancholy Whores by Gabriel Garcia Marquez


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 23, 2009)

The Elegance of the Hedgehog by Muriel Barbery, translated by Alison Anderson


----------



## Velocity (Dec 23, 2009)

, by Patrick Rothruss. I actually bought it soley for the blurb on the back but the more I read, the more incredible it becomes. It's truly an incredible book and I can't wait for The Wise Man's Fear, the sequel, whenever it comes out.


----------



## halfhearted (Dec 26, 2009)

_Beat the Reaper _by Josh Bazell


----------



## Damaris (Dec 27, 2009)

_Crown of Swords_, by Robert Jordan.

Just found the book and decided to re-read it. It's reminding me of how much I hate Min.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 27, 2009)

Stardust by Neil Gaiman


----------



## PeachGummi (Dec 27, 2009)

The House of the Dead by Fyodor Dostoevsky


----------



## Espada (Dec 27, 2009)

The five people you meet in heaven.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 27, 2009)

Currently reading "_Notes from the Midnight Driver_"


----------



## Chee (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm gonna start reading The Picture of Dorian Gray by Oscar Wilde once school starts back up.


----------



## horsdhaleine (Dec 29, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Madame Bovary by Gustave Flaubert, translated by Francis Steegmuller.



Read the original French. It's better.


----------



## JustPimpin (Dec 29, 2009)

Kirsty said:


> Harry Potter 7 :33



Haha, awesome, I love those HP books.

I'm reading a book called _Brother In Arms_, _book two of the Raistlin Chronicles_, from the _Dragonlance_ series.

Can't get enough of this series. There's over 150 in the series and still going strong...  I'm only an eighth of the way there though


----------



## Damaris (Dec 29, 2009)

Chee said:


> I'm gonna start reading The Picture of Dorian Gray by Oscar Wilde once school starts back up.



Great choice


----------



## Prendergast (Dec 29, 2009)

Chee said:


> I'm gonna start reading The Picture of Dorian Gray by Oscar Wilde once school starts back up.



it's really beautiful. i hope you like it.




currently reading breakfast at tiffany's by truman capote


----------



## Reich (Dec 29, 2009)

Terry Pratchett-Reaper Man

I just love his ideas and discworld books and after I read the first 10 of them I couldn?t resist to start with number 11


----------



## JustPimpin (Dec 29, 2009)

Reich said:


> Terry Pratchett-Reaper Man
> 
> I just love his ideas and discworld books and after I read the first 10 of them I couldn?t resist to start with number 11



I've been wanting to read the Discworld books ever since I first started playing Discworld for PS1


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 29, 2009)

_The Screwtape Letters_ by C.S. Lewis.


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 29, 2009)

Also starting up Joyce's "Portrait of the Artist as a Young Man" again. 

"Cunt: A Declaration of Independence" by Inga Muscio

I just like the reactions I get when I tell people what I'm reading. Particularly prudish readers.


----------



## DETHTROLL (Dec 29, 2009)

L-Change the World


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 30, 2009)

Sense & Sensibility by Jane Austen


----------



## darkangelcel (Dec 30, 2009)

If on a winter's night a traveler by Italo Calvino


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 30, 2009)

Star Wars: Street of Shadows (Coruscant Nights Book 2) by Michael Reaves


----------



## halfhearted (Dec 31, 2009)

_Perfume_ by Patrick Suskind


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 2, 2010)

Warhammer 40k: Caves of Ice (Ciaphas Cain Book 2) by Sandy Mitchell


----------



## Butcher (Jan 2, 2010)

_Dexter by Design_ by Jeff Lindsay
_Double Cross_ by James Patterson


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 2, 2010)

_Wizards First Rule_ by Terry Goodkind.


----------



## s w e e t (Jan 2, 2010)

_Tangled_ by Carolyn Mackler


----------



## Fuuka (Jan 4, 2010)

The current book I'm reading is: ttyl by Lauren Mrycle (I believe that's how you spell Lauren's last name.).


----------



## JustPimpin (Jan 5, 2010)

Magic: The Gathering - Whispering Woods (Book 1 of the Whispering Woods Trilogy)

So far it's full of excitement. Tons of killings and whatnot.


----------



## Angelus (Jan 5, 2010)

König Artus (King Arthur) by Auguste Lechner


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Jan 5, 2010)

Rose of no-man's land - Michelle Tea


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 5, 2010)

Fool Moon by Jim Butcher and Cell by Stephen King.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 6, 2010)

Timothy Ferris's _The Whole Shebang: A State-of-the-Universe Report_

Douglas Hofstadter's _Gödel, Escher, Bach: An Eternal Golden Braid_

Brian Weiss's _Only Love Is Real: A Story of Soulmates Reunited _


----------



## Johnny FiveAces (Jan 6, 2010)

Atlas Shrugged. I find this work to be a compelling tale that parallels our current global situation. Highly intriguing, though overtly masochistic in some ways. I find it humorous that a woman is writing a book in which women are treated as objects and owned by men. I suppose that only applies to DC these days, though.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 7, 2010)

Star Wars: Dynasty of Evil (Darth Bane Book 3) by Drew Karpyshyn


----------



## Chee (Jan 7, 2010)

The Picture of Dorian Gray. Pretty good so far.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 7, 2010)

the Bible by God


----------



## Alex. (Jan 8, 2010)

*Brisingr*- Christopher Paolini
*Stardust *- Neil Gaiman
*Catch me when I fall *- Nicci French


----------



## K (Jan 8, 2010)

_Yellow Pages..._
_I'm on the 2nd chapter._
*Pretty interesting.*


----------



## K (Jan 8, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> the Bible by God



_Ahhh man._
*That book has more twists than an M. Night Shyamalan movie...*


*The end will kill you.*


----------



## Pepper (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks for the memories - Cecilia Ahern

<3


----------



## m o l o k o (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm currently rereading _Special Topics in Calamity Physics_ by Marisha Pessl.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 9, 2010)

Anna Karenina by Leo Tolstoy


----------



## Rikuto (Jan 9, 2010)

Seven Ancient Wonders
Matthew Reilly


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 10, 2010)

Dexter By Design


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 11, 2010)

Picking up "Portrait of the Artist as a Young Man" by Joyce again. I WILL FINISH IT THIS YEAR!

Also, "Apex Hides the Hurt" by Colson Whitehead for class. If there is such a thing as love at first page, I'm totally in love at first page. Totally.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 11, 2010)

Fool's Bargain by Timothy Zahn


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 11, 2010)

Son of a Witch (The Wicked Years Book 2) by Gregory Maguire


----------



## Sinai (Jan 11, 2010)

Although I have a long list of literature I've accumulated in the hopes of finishing, I am focusing strictly on Dostoevsky for the next five-or-so months. Beginning with The Brothers Karamazov, and continuing on with Notes from Underground, The House of the Dead, The Idiot, Poor Folk, White Nights, and The Dream of a Ridiculous Man.

After Dostoevsky, I intend to complete the remaining mountain of literature ranging-- solely of pre-twentieth century work, which I ultimately prefer-- from Wilde to Shakespeare.


----------



## Sen (Jan 12, 2010)

The first book in the Dark Towers series by Stephen King.  Will probably end up abandoning it though once I start classes again and have school things to read   It's okay so far though.


----------



## Alpha (Jan 12, 2010)

The Lost Symbol
By Dan Brown 

No Spoilers!


----------



## m o l o k o (Jan 13, 2010)

The Sorrows of Young Werther


----------



## Hisagi (Jan 13, 2010)

Witch and Wizard by James Patterson


----------



## West Egg (Jan 13, 2010)

Red Seas Under Red Skies by Scott Lynch

And Invisible Man by Ralph Ellison


----------



## Zero198 (Jan 14, 2010)

I just started reading and annotating the fountain head by ayn rand, heard good things about it from some friends so i thought why not. Does anyone else constantly annotate their books ? Almost all the books i own have been thoroughly annotated by myself heh. (yay 100th post ! )


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 15, 2010)

The Fall of Hyperion (Hyperion Cantos Book 2) by Dan Simmons


----------



## K (Jan 15, 2010)

*How to understand MySpace* by *KaytheKid....*

_....insightful...._


----------



## FakePeace (Jan 15, 2010)

The old man and the sea by Hemmingway...
Awesome novel by the way, great plot with a deeper meaning...
It's about the fight between nature and human race


----------



## Chee (Jan 15, 2010)

Pride and Prejudice by Jane Austen.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 16, 2010)

_Hacking Windows XP_ by Steve Sinchak.

It says "haxing" but it really means changing boot screens, login screens and the windows GUI.  Kind of lame, eh.


----------



## Anjali (Jan 16, 2010)

Nausea, by Sartre.


----------



## Bart (Jan 16, 2010)

The Gunslinger by Stephen King and then Dead Until Dark by Charlaine Harris


----------



## Bonten (Jan 16, 2010)

The Antichrist by Nietzsche, only a little book.


----------



## sheena (Jan 17, 2010)

_*Catching Fire* By Suzanne Collins
Van't wait to finish it! I already read the first one *The Hunger Games* It was Amazing!_


----------



## Anjali (Jan 17, 2010)

_Freud für Eilige_, by Christfried Tögel

A short book about Sigmund Freud and his work ~


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 17, 2010)

Darkly Dreaming Dexter (not sure if I said it) and I am reading over Elements of Style again.


----------



## less (Jan 17, 2010)

A biography of , _The Transmigration of Timothy Archer_ by Philip K. Dick and _The Raw Shark Texts_ by Steven Hall.

I'm a multitasker.


----------



## Kairouseki (Jan 17, 2010)

Two right now. 

For school I'm reading Frankenstein, which I've already read before. I'm reading The Hammer of God by Arthur C Clarke.


----------



## ali8604 (Jan 18, 2010)

The Shining by Stephen King


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jan 18, 2010)

Just finished "The Wasp Factory".


----------



## Snowblind (Jan 18, 2010)

The Song of the Dodo, by David Quammen. It's a work of journalism that goes over the role of islands in evolution, extinction theory, and the history of ecology as a field of empirical science.

It's a great book if you have any interest in the life sciences.


----------



## Sen (Jan 18, 2010)

Hooking Up: Sex, Dating, and Relationships on Campus ~ Kathleen Bogle 

Actually for a class but I'm pretty exciting since it's a psych/sociology one and it's been interesting so far. :]


----------



## cheshire cat (Jan 18, 2010)

Tomorrow, all will be beautiful. -Brigid lowry.

I like the random poems, lists and writing that this book has right now.


----------



## blue berry (Jan 18, 2010)

Cross Stitch - Diana Galbalden


----------



## Mαri (Jan 19, 2010)

_Interview with the Vampire_- Anne Rice
_Gossamer_- Lois Lowry
_Storm Front; Dresden Files_- Jim Butcher
_Touching Darkness; Midnighters_- Scott Westerfield


----------



## Baks (Jan 21, 2010)

Midway through reading The Gathering Storm, the latest Robert Jordan book.


----------



## Appletart (Jan 22, 2010)

Reading Catch-22 and Ulysses or rather listening to them on audio book on my ipod as i go on walks.


----------



## forumer147 (Jan 22, 2010)

I have just finished reading Breaking Dawn of Stephenie Meyer and I really like the way he write breaking dawn. Now I am anticipating the movie already


----------



## Garfield (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm finally trying the alternate translation of Dostoevsky's Crime and Punishment. Let's see how it goes this time around.


----------



## JustPimpin (Jan 22, 2010)

Another book from the Dragonlance series called Dragons of the Hourglass Mage: Lost Chronicles, Volume Three (The Lost Chronicles)

Almost finished and it's a very good read, like all other Dragonlance books.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Jan 22, 2010)

_The Unfolding of Language_ [nonfic]- Guy Deutscher. I've always been interested by the "path" language takes and how nuances, connotations, and changes over time affect our use and understanding today. As I read, I can create this "mind-map" of where certain language groups originate, and why some dominated, and some died out.

_Shanghai Girls_ - Lisa See. A recommendation that is proving to be a decent one.

[I saw _City _by China Mieville on the "New" shelf and I wanted it so badly.]


----------



## m o l o k o (Jan 22, 2010)

_Arkadien erwacht_- Kai Meyer


----------



## Lonely Soul (Jan 23, 2010)

sheena said:


> _*Catching Fire* By Suzanne Collins
> Van't wait to finish it! I already read the first one *The Hunger Games* It was Amazing!_


 Love that series!


Eyes Like Stars _(The Th??tre Illuminata: Act 1)_ by Lisa Mantchev

It has a really cool cover, but I think what made me want to read it the most was Suzanne Collins. Because she recommended it.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jan 23, 2010)

Technically, Thirsty by M.T. Anderson. I'm using some exerts from the book for my speech for speech team.


----------



## JustPimpin (Jan 23, 2010)

A book from the Dragonlance series called Empire of Blood (The Minotaur Wars, Book 3), by Richard A. Knaak. 

Awesome series, full of violent battles and whatnot.


----------



## Mojo (Jan 23, 2010)

Fallen - *Lauren Kate *


----------



## Yasha (Jan 23, 2010)

The Wind-up Bird Chronicle, Haruki Murakami

What Do You Care What Other People Think, Richard Feynman


----------



## Sen (Jan 23, 2010)

To Kill a Mockingbird - Harper Lee

Actually it's a reread, but haven't read it since 8th grade so figured I'd try and read some of my old collection.


----------



## darkblossom (Jan 24, 2010)

^  I had to read that my freshman year in high school.  It was pretty good, I would say.

I am currently reading a tour guide for England.  Does that count?  I have to get some information for a research paper.  I am probably going to start reading _Stiff_ by Mary Roach when I get the chance.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jan 24, 2010)

Lord of the rings: Fellowship of the ring


----------



## Liebgotts (Jan 24, 2010)

I just finished _Crank_ by Ellen Hopkins, because a friend recommended it. 
Now, I'm starting on _I Am the Messenger _ by Markus Zusak, because it looked interesting to me.


----------



## Extasee (Jan 24, 2010)

Generation dead by Daniel Waters.

Necrophylism is not to be frowned upon.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Jan 24, 2010)

Yasha said:


> The Wind-up Bird Chronicle, Haruki Murakami


If you are already a fan of him, or have read another novel by him already, this will not disappoint.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 24, 2010)

House of Chains-Steven Erikson


----------



## Utz (Jan 25, 2010)

_Monkey_ by Wu Ch'eng-En, Translated by Arthur Waley


----------



## Lonely Soul (Jan 25, 2010)

Going to start reading Willow by Julia Hoban.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 25, 2010)

_Under the Dome_ by Stephen King


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 25, 2010)

Star Trek The Next Generation: Losing the Peace by William Leisner


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 26, 2010)

_The Case Against the Fed_ by Murray N. Rothbard.

(Fed = Federal Reserve)


----------



## Yasha (Jan 26, 2010)

Psallo a Cappella said:


> If you are already a fan of him, or have read another novel by him already, this will not disappoint.



I'm not exactly a fan of Murakami, but I'd read his Kafka on the Shore, Norwegian Wood, and A Wild Sheep Chase. Kafka is my favourite. 

The Wind-up Bird Chronicle is a little bit lengthy. I'm one-third into it right now and it doesn't seem as fascinating and as surreal as Kafka on the Shore. But maybe that will change.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Jan 26, 2010)

The Necronomicon.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jan 26, 2010)

_Perilous Seas_ by Dave Duncan.


----------



## m o l o k o (Jan 26, 2010)

_The Mysterious Affair At Styles_- Agatha Christie


----------



## Sho (Jan 27, 2010)

_In the Courts of the Sun_ - Brian D'Amato
_Fragile Things_ - Neil Gaiman (reread)


----------



## Mandala Magic (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm planning on reading "Beyond Tuesday Morning" by Karen Kingsbury tonight or tomorrow. So I'll just say I'm reading that "now".



Its the sequel to "One Tuesday Morning" and is part of a 3-book 9/11 series...


----------



## Lonely Soul (Jan 29, 2010)

Graceling by Kristin Cashore
Heard a lot of good things about this book, so I can't wait to get started.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 29, 2010)

Warhammer 40k: The Traitor's Hand (Ciaphas Cain Book 3) by Sandy Mitchell


----------



## Sheena Uchiha (Jan 29, 2010)

Evermore it's a good sci-fi romance novel.


----------



## Koi (Jan 30, 2010)

_Let the Right One In_.  I kind of adore it.


----------



## Mandala Magic (Jan 30, 2010)

This thread and these posts....

Also reading "Exploring Numerology" by Shirley Lawrence. It is a very interesting book.


----------



## stardust (Jan 30, 2010)

Hard-boiled Wonderland and the End of the World ~ Haruki Murakami.

I'm not that far into it yet, but it's all very dreamlike.


----------



## krome (Jan 30, 2010)

Lord of the Flies by William Golding.


----------



## Chee (Jan 30, 2010)

The God Delusion by Richard Dawkins.


----------



## Utz (Feb 1, 2010)

_Hard-Boiled Wonderland and the End of the World_ by Haruki Murakami.

RetroElectro and me both xD


----------



## Nimander (Feb 2, 2010)

_Dust of Dreams_ by Steven Erikson:WOW


----------



## FitzChivalry (Feb 2, 2010)

Just about to start on _The Cutting Edge (book 1 of A Handful of Men)_ by Dave Duncan.


----------



## kazuri (Feb 2, 2010)

Shadows Edge - Brent weeks


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 3, 2010)

Star Wars: Patterns of Force (Coruscant Nights Book 3) by Michael Reaves


----------



## krome (Feb 3, 2010)

The Prestige by Christopher Priest.


----------



## Angelus (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm reading Alice in Wonderland and Through the looking glass again.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 4, 2010)

On Michael Jackson by Margo Jefferson


----------



## Son_Pan (Feb 4, 2010)

A Clockwork Orange by Anthony Burgess


----------



## TDM (Feb 5, 2010)

I am nine pages away from finishing _Wuthering Heights._ That's right. _Wuthering Heights._


----------



## Jaded Heart (Feb 5, 2010)

Blood Promise by Rachel Mead


----------



## Baks (Feb 6, 2010)

Just began readind Grim Thursday, its the fourth book in Garth Nix's Keys to the Kingdom series


----------



## Mαri (Feb 6, 2010)

Just finished reading _Interview with the Vampire_


----------



## Cheia (Feb 7, 2010)

Started reading "Thorn Birds" again. I was too young when I first read it and didn't understand lots of things.


----------



## krome (Feb 7, 2010)

The Moral Premise by Stanley D. Williams.


----------



## m o l o k o (Feb 7, 2010)

_Bye Bye Blondie_- Virginie Despentes. I love this book.


----------



## Bart (Feb 7, 2010)

_The Gunslinger_ by Stephen King

After that I'll probably start reading _The Drawing of the Three_ or _Beyond Good and Evil_ by Nietzsche.


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Feb 7, 2010)

The Scarlet Letter by Nathaniel Hawthorne


----------



## Orochimaru Kusanagi (Feb 7, 2010)

TDM said:


> I am nine pages away from finishing _Wuthering Heights._ That's right. _Wuthering Heights._


 

Wow, I remember reading Gone With the Wind, that book took me a week to read, but if I was reading it now it would take me a month.

The book I am reading now is Power of the Witch, again by HP Laurie Cabot.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 7, 2010)

_ Grave Peril_ by Jim Butcher. I also have _The Gunslinger_ by Stephen King on hold at the library.


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 11, 2010)

_Under the Dome_ by Stephen King


----------



## JustPimpin (Feb 11, 2010)

Another Dragonlance book by the name of Dragons of Summer Flame by Margret Weis & Tracey Hickman

It's awesome


----------



## palenewdawn (Feb 12, 2010)

The Story of B by Daniel Quinn.  I just finished Ishmael so it was a natural progression.  if you haven't read them you should, they are good books.  

I'm also reading books in the Dark Hunter Series by Sherrilyn Kenyon because they are my guilty pleasure books.


----------



## isanon (Feb 12, 2010)

gathering of storms - vol 12 in the weel of time


----------



## palenewdawn (Feb 12, 2010)

isanon said:


> gathering of storms - vol 12 in the weel of time



I love that series!! It is an awesome book. Egwene is so hardcore!


----------



## isanon (Feb 12, 2010)

palenewdawn said:


> I love that series!! It is an awesome book. Egwene is so hardcore!



i love the first half of the series the second half sucks dick, i hope this book isnt as big of a dissapointment as the last 5-6 books


----------



## palenewdawn (Feb 12, 2010)

isanon said:


> i love the first half of the series the second half sucks dick, i hope this book isnt as big of a dissapointment as the last 5-6 books



I can see what you are saying, I love Robert Jordan but the books really seemed to drag on towards the later books.  Especially with the whole Perrin and Faile arc.  The latest book moves faster and ties up a lot of loose ends.  Sanderson was true to Jordan's characterizations and writing style but cut out a lot of the  details that bogged down the later books. It seemed like Jordan would get so caught up in describing what a character was wearing that he would never get to the actual story.


----------



## Ivyn (Feb 12, 2010)

Pascal Mercier -- Night Train to Lisbon.


----------



## delirium (Feb 12, 2010)

The Best of Roald Dahl - Roald Dahl (re-reading)

The Demon-Haunted World - Carl Sagan

The Emperor Wears No Clothes - Jack Here (re-reading)

The Botany of Desire - Micheal Pollan


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 12, 2010)

Requiem for a Dream - Hubert Selby, Jr.


----------



## Chee (Feb 12, 2010)

Sharp Teeth by some dude

So far, I hate it.


----------



## Shiranui (Feb 13, 2010)

_Lullaby_ by Chuck Palahniuk; _The Historian_ by Elizabeth Kostova; _The Road_ by Cormac McCarthy; and _The Secret Life of Bees_ by Sue Monk Kidd.


----------



## Aideko (Feb 13, 2010)

_The Zombie Survival Guide_ by Max Brooks


----------



## RainOfRoads (Feb 13, 2010)

Anne Of The Island


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 13, 2010)

The DC Comics Guide to Writing Comics by Dennis O'Neil


----------



## Butcher (Feb 14, 2010)

_American Psycho_ by Bret Easton Ellis
_The Black Echo_ by Micheal Connely
_The Broken Window_ by Jeffery Deaver
_Meg: Hell's Aquarium_ by Steve Alten
_7 Deadly Wonder_ by Micheal Reilly


----------



## NarutoJunkie666 (Feb 14, 2010)

It-stephen king (for the 20th time)


----------



## LordKyuubiDemon (Feb 14, 2010)

The Children of Hurin by J.R. Tolkien book that I am reading now.


----------



## Pringles (Feb 14, 2010)

The Green Mile by Stephen King


----------



## Sen (Feb 15, 2010)

Gone with the Wind 

Rereading it since we were discussing it, since last time I read it I was a bit younger and this time I can see more traces of racism and such I suppose


----------



## m o l o k o (Feb 15, 2010)

_Respire_- Anne-Sophie Brasme


----------



## Wicked Daze (Feb 15, 2010)

Tie-Break by Ilie Nastase.


----------



## palenewdawn (Feb 15, 2010)

LordKyuubiDemon said:


> The Children of Hurin by J.R. Tolkien book that I am reading now.



Good choice! I love everything Tolkien!


----------



## Koi (Feb 16, 2010)

McCarthy's _The Road_.  I'm only like 20 pages in and this book is already destroying me.


----------



## The Bright (Feb 16, 2010)

_Chinese Cinderella _

Lovely but quite sad.


----------



## Utz (Feb 17, 2010)

_The Historian_ by Elizabeth Kostova. 

Must read late at night, can't stop turning the pages V_V. Great novel.


----------



## Amnesia (Feb 17, 2010)

_Lark & Termite _- Jayne Phillips

I need to finish this by tomorrow... Then onto _Remains of the Day_ by Kazuo Ishiguro.


----------



## West Egg (Feb 17, 2010)

Just started _the Adventures of Huckleberry Finn._

Initially I had a completely baseless feeling that I would not enjoy this book, but so far I am surprisingly very intrigued by it.


----------



## Leraine (Feb 18, 2010)

*Julia Friedrichs* _Gestatten: Elite_

Roughly translated title: 
May I introduce: the Elite

(_Gestatten_ is a rather old german word, which is usually being put in front of an introdcution. It's something along the lines of 'May I introduce myself'. Well, generally a polite way of introducing yourself to a group of strangers. 
Nowadays it would actually seem absurd and flashy to introduce oneself like that.)

The book itself is a coverage on the emerging insanity that are 'Elite Schools' in Germany. The author initially wanted to find out what 'elite' means and visited institutions that claim to be such, but she soon had to realize it is just a washed down phrase, an euphemism for power even.


----------



## Anjali (Feb 18, 2010)

_Mein trauriges Gesicht_, by Heinrich Böll
Title translates as "My Sad Face"

It is a simple story: in an imaginary communist society, there is given a law that obligates all "comrades" to appear happy; additionally, they must be clean, shaven and fed.

The protagonist is a man who is released from prison after a 5 year term; he knows nothing about the law, he is ragged, unshaven and hungry; a policeman sees his sad face, arrests him and he is sentenced to serve another 10 years in prison.


----------



## Gardenhead (Feb 18, 2010)

Amnesia said:


> Then onto _Remains of the Day_ by Kazuo Ishiguro.



Easily one of my favourite books. I'm poised to devour _A Pale View of Hills_ now...


----------



## Tyrael (Feb 18, 2010)

_The Quantity Theory of Insanity_ - Will Self

Only read one short story from it so far, but it's a very witty and clever book. Admittedly, at times it feels a little like he's just showing off his vocabulary though.


----------



## Alex. (Feb 18, 2010)

*Moromeţii* by Marin Preda.

I was actually really skeptical about this book until I started reading it. It actually turned out to be a really nice book...not that great but still worth my time. It's basically about a family in the countryside of Romania and all their hardships.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 18, 2010)

The complete tales of Sherlock Holmes. 

OH. And the Lucifer Effect by Philip Zimbardo.


----------



## Daedus (Feb 18, 2010)

Delicious dark-fantasy junk food: _The Way of Shadows_ by Brent Weeks

I'll be starting in on the second of the trilogy as soon as I can get my grubby hands on it.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 18, 2010)

About to start Witch & Wizard by James Patterson.


----------



## Pringles (Feb 18, 2010)

Beat the Reaper by Josh Bazell


----------



## Lonely Soul (Feb 19, 2010)

An Abundance of Katherines by John Green
lol A bit strange.


----------



## Sen (Feb 20, 2010)

The Second Shift by Hochschild


----------



## Momoka (Feb 20, 2010)

Servant of the Bones by Anne Rice 

And I read Daddy Long Legs again... lovely book.


----------



## Javs (Feb 20, 2010)

Just finished a previous book and starting on "The Time Traveler's Wife" .


----------



## Serena_Ahnell (Feb 20, 2010)

Chronicle of the Roman Emperors by Chris Scarre.


----------



## Chee (Feb 20, 2010)

Re-picked up Pride and Prejudice. Need to finish it.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 20, 2010)

Reading Dean Koontz's Frankenstein, Book 1rodigal Son.


----------



## kizuna (Feb 20, 2010)

The Island of Doctor Moreau by H.G Wells


----------



## Mugen (Feb 21, 2010)

Il Principe - Niccollo Machiavelli


----------



## Kiki (Feb 21, 2010)

Also finished Dante's Inferno.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 22, 2010)

James Patterson's Witch & Wizard.

I was informed by internet and TV ads that it would be as good as (if not better than) Harry Potter. I do like it so far but it's not that good.


----------



## Sadgoob (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm kind of burnt out on magic.

I'm trying and failing Ulysses



sheena said:


> my whole class is reading a book called ' The Giver '



A good book to be sure.


----------



## Lonely Soul (Feb 23, 2010)

The Maze Runner by James Dashner
Heard a lot of good things about this book, so I can't wait to get started. :3


----------



## Shiranui (Feb 26, 2010)

"Carrion Comfort" and "Drood" by Dan Simmons.


----------



## jugni (Feb 26, 2010)

Wicked by Gregory Maguire (I borrowed it from someone, but I am only on first chap)


----------



## ikarishipping (Feb 26, 2010)

My class just read _The Great Gatsby_ and now we're doing an essay on it.  Soon we are going to start reading _Catcher of the Rye_


----------



## killinspree42099 (Feb 27, 2010)

Alvin Journeyman by orson scott card


----------



## Mαri (Mar 1, 2010)

_Tuesdays with Morrie_
Pretty good so far.


----------



## Dango (Mar 2, 2010)

ikarishipping said:


> My class just read _The Great Gatsby_ and now we're doing an essay on it.  Soon we are going to start reading _Catcher of the Rye_


In the Rye you mean

-

Far From the Maddening Crowd here


----------



## Rikuto (Mar 2, 2010)

The Associate
John Grisham


----------



## ikarishipping (Mar 3, 2010)

Ngure said:


> Also finished Dante's Inferno.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I read that book, I would've never guessed that the murderer was really him!  Dr. Holmes was my favorite character   The book was really confusing.

And also, nice banner


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 3, 2010)

just finished angels and demons now off to  read the da vinci code 

never saw the movies


----------



## Millaneza (Mar 4, 2010)

The Green Mile - Stephen King

AWESOME... Like any other King's book


----------



## Bushin (Mar 4, 2010)

Book I of the SellSwords trilogy by R.A. Salvatore.


----------



## Pringles (Mar 6, 2010)

The Cairo Trilogy by Naguib Mahfouz


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 6, 2010)

Memories of Ice (Malazan Book 3) by Steven Erikson


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 11, 2010)

Howards End, E.M Forster.

Seriously its one of the dullest and unengaging books I've ever read. I hope it gets better, I really don't see how it become an instant classic.


----------



## blue♥ (Mar 11, 2010)

_A Wild Sheep Chase_ by Murakami Haruki. It's my first Murakami book, and I like it so far.


----------



## NarutoXHinata (Mar 13, 2010)

Imager's Challenge [Imager's Portfolio 02] by L E Modesitt Jr


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Mar 14, 2010)

I just started the Lovely Bones by Alice Sebold.


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 16, 2010)

- "_The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Night-Time_" by Mark Haddon
- "_Norwegian Wood_" by Haruki Murakami


----------



## Parallax (Mar 17, 2010)

Wise Blood by Flannery O'Connor

Sixty pages in and so far I really like it, good old Southern Goth at its finest


----------



## xenopyre (Mar 19, 2010)

Rendezvous with Rama by Arthur C. Clarke


----------



## zantha (Mar 19, 2010)

for whom the bell tolls, hemingway.


----------



## Papaya (Mar 20, 2010)

_Another Country_ by James Baldwin.
Really makes you think about the nature of relationships, the little assumptions that people make, the validity of becoming gay.
Great book.


----------



## Orochimaru Kusanagi (Mar 20, 2010)

Kitchen Confidential by Anthony Bourdain, read it before and I am reading it again.


----------



## blue♥ (Mar 20, 2010)

_Kitchen_ - Yoshimoto Banana


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 21, 2010)

_American Psycho_ by *Bret Easton Ellis*


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Mar 21, 2010)

Just finished The Road about to start The Gunslinger.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Mar 22, 2010)

_The Dark Tower III: The Waste Lands_ by Stephen King. Almost done with it, and then I'll be starting on _Wizard and Glass_.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 22, 2010)

A Lion Among Men (The Wicked Years Book 3) by Gregory Maguire


----------



## m o l o k o (Mar 22, 2010)

_Emilia Galotti_ - Gotthold Ephraim Lessing


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Mar 22, 2010)

_The Enchantress of Florence_ by Salman Rushdie


----------



## darkangelcel (Mar 22, 2010)

The many lives and sorrows of Josephine B by Sandra Gulland


----------



## Lonely Soul (Mar 23, 2010)

_Fire_ by Kristin Cashore. So far, not as good as _Graceling_.


----------



## Chee (Mar 23, 2010)

Sandman: Season of Mists


----------



## Tyrael (Mar 23, 2010)

_Drood _- Dan Simmons

Gothic horror/crime thriller/fictional account of Charles Dickens' life as narrated by Wilkie Collins.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 25, 2010)

Star Wars: Backlash (Fate of the Jedi Book 4) by Aaron Allston.


----------



## Tiocfaidh ?r l? (Mar 26, 2010)

once a runner 

by John L. Parker Jr.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Mar 26, 2010)

_The Dark Tower IV: Wizard and Glass_ by Stephen King.


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 26, 2010)

_Hard-Boiled Wonderland and the End of the World _by Haruki Murakami


----------



## Koi (Mar 26, 2010)

_The Hunger Games._  I know it's YA fiction but whatever.  I've heard it's good (and a quick read) so I figured I'd give it a shot.


----------



## Cair (Mar 26, 2010)

The Warriors Saga. I'm too lazy to check the title, but it's the second book of the first series.

Maybe my friend will leave me alone now.


----------



## darkangelcel (Mar 26, 2010)

The joy luck club 
by
Amy Tan


----------



## Monark (Mar 26, 2010)

_Saturn Returns_- Sean Williams


----------



## Lonely Soul (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm reading _Shadow Mirror_ by Richie Tankersley Cusick.


Koi said:


> _The Hunger Games._  I know it's YA fiction but whatever.  I've heard it's good (and a quick read) so I figured I'd give it a shot.



Thought it was great. Psshh and I don't care that's it YA.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 27, 2010)

The Prince - Niccolò Machiavelli


----------



## Parallax (Mar 27, 2010)

rereading _The Sound and the Fury_ by William Faulkner

as well as Geoff Johns run on The Flash


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 27, 2010)

Agents of Light and Darkness (Nightside book 2) by Simon R. Green


----------



## Fang (Mar 27, 2010)

Gaunt's Ghosts: Only in Death - Dan Abnett.


----------



## Crimson Fangs (Mar 28, 2010)

Au Bonheur Des Dames -Zola


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Mar 28, 2010)

"The castle of crossed destinies" by Italo Calvino, for the Contemporary Literatures exam


----------



## Meshach (Mar 28, 2010)

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hollows


----------



## Lonely Soul (Mar 28, 2010)

_Incarceron_ by Catherine Fisher
Love the US cover.


----------



## strikegold (Mar 28, 2010)

Just finished The Bell Curve. Reading the biography of Theodore Roosevelt. Also a light-weight book about mingling and how to network better to get professional contacts.


----------



## Lonely Soul (Mar 30, 2010)

_Rising Shadow_ by Jacquelyn Wheeler


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 30, 2010)

Nightengale's Lament (Nightside Book 3) by Simon R Green


----------



## Chee (Mar 30, 2010)

Volume 1 of the complete Sherlock Holmes collection, currently reading A Study in Scarlet.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm not actually reading it right now, but I'd like to read a the fictional novel Tehanu by Le Guin within the next month or so.


----------



## Lady Azura (Mar 31, 2010)

Right this second, I'm trying to get through _Philisophical Problems: An Annotated Anthology_.

My roommate's making it rather difficult, blaring her music. I've been reading the same sentence for the last ten minutes.


----------



## Mikoto (Mar 31, 2010)

_The Bell Jar_ by Sylvia Plaith.  Pretty good so far too.


----------



## Baks (Apr 1, 2010)

Lady Friday by Garth Nix.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 3, 2010)

_The Black Echo_ by *Michael Conally*

and _Summer Knight_ by *Jim Butcher*

I normally hate to read a fantasy novel, but The Dresden Files are just so awesome. Great narration and very funny.


----------



## Damaris (Apr 3, 2010)

_The Lost Books of the Odyssey
_


simply amazing


----------



## Enigma (Apr 3, 2010)

Just finished "Their Eyes Were Watching God" and will soon start "The Odyssey."


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 4, 2010)

*Water for Elephants* by _Sara Gruen_


----------



## Lonely Soul (Apr 4, 2010)

Gonna start on _The Thief_ by Megan Whalen Turner.


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 5, 2010)

Dragon Age : The Calling by David Gaider

I've never read an RPG Franchise novel but this one is pretty good so far. As expected of Dragon Age's lead writer.


----------



## Koi (Apr 6, 2010)

_Catching Fire_.  I'm not even a hundred pages in yet and things are already intense.  I also don't know which side of shipping I'm on! D:  GaleKatPeeta threesome?! okay I kinda lead toward Gale a little


----------



## Gabe (Apr 6, 2010)

The Tail of the Body Thief by Anne Rice


----------



## AndrewRogue (Apr 7, 2010)

Have to read Pygmalion by George Bernard Shaw for my English class. Haven't even bought the book yet. xD


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 8, 2010)

The Serpent's Tale by Ariana Franklin


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 8, 2010)

Rereading yet again Jurassic Park by Michael Crichton


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 8, 2010)

Changes (Dresden Files Book 12) by Jim Butcher


----------



## Koi (Apr 8, 2010)

_The Name of the Wind_.  I literally just started it.  Only like five pages in.


----------



## jugni (Apr 9, 2010)

I just began to read The Autobiography of Malcolm X....


----------



## halfhearted (Apr 9, 2010)

_The Historian_ by Elizabeth Kostova


----------



## jux (Apr 9, 2010)

catch 22 joseph hellar (reread)


----------



## cheshire cat (Apr 9, 2010)

Black rabbit summer by kevin brooks.


----------



## Major (Apr 9, 2010)

Ghost King by RA Salvatore


----------



## Bonten (Apr 9, 2010)

American Psycho by Bret Easton Ellis


----------



## Leraine (Apr 9, 2010)

Neverwhere _by_ Neil Gaiman


----------



## Garfield (Apr 9, 2010)

Sutta Pitaka - Various


----------



## blue berry (Apr 9, 2010)

book of ignorance


----------



## Nic (Apr 10, 2010)

Rereading the Count of Monte Cristo.


----------



## Lonely Soul (Apr 11, 2010)

The Body Finder by Kimberly Derting
I like it. :}


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 12, 2010)

House of Chains (Malazan Book 4) by Steven Erikson


----------



## blue berry (Apr 12, 2010)

A man's search for meaning - Viktor Frankl


----------



## Koi (Apr 12, 2010)

_The Name of the Wind_.  I'm only like fifty pages in but I'm having a hard time getting into the main character, because all the author's told us so far is basically how he knows and is good at like fucking everything.  And he likes to ~sigh without knowing it.

But we'll see.


----------



## sharpie (Apr 12, 2010)

"The Big Short" by Michael Lewis


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 12, 2010)

LaMaraiposa said:


> I just began to read The Autobiography of Malcolm X....



Very good read.


----------



## Shiranui (Apr 12, 2010)

_My Sister's Keeper_ by Jodi Picoult and _The Hours_ by Michael Cunningham.


----------



## Lonely Soul (Apr 13, 2010)

Naughts & Crosses by Malorie Blackman
Loving it. Could end up being one of my fave books.


----------



## Proxy05 (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm reading The Hound of _The Baskervilles_ and _Macbeth_.


----------



## BluishSwirls (Apr 14, 2010)

Memoirs of a Geisha - Arthur Golden. I watched the film first but I heard the book was better as it seems to be with most book-film adaptations. 

Also reading Catcher in the Rye by J.D. Salinger, I've read it once and studied it at school but I need to re-read it for my upcoming exams.


----------



## PoisnousPixie (Apr 14, 2010)

Practical Magic by Alice Hoffman
Chocolat by Joanne Harris


----------



## Deer_Hunter_ (Apr 15, 2010)

The Demon Haunted World By Carl Sagan. (El mundo y sus demonios en español)

Loneliness Laberynth ? by Octavio Paz our Mexican Nobel Price  ( El Laberinto de la Soledad)

They are my favorite authors


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 15, 2010)

halfhearted said:


> _The Historian_ by Elizabeth Kostova



what do you think of it?


----------



## cheshire cat (Apr 16, 2010)

The black rabbit summer by Kevin brooks *o*


----------



## Baks (Apr 16, 2010)

Artemis Fowl by Eoin Colfer


----------



## Leraine (Apr 16, 2010)

_Howl's Moving Castle_ by Diana Wynne Jones

Well, putting aside that Miyazaki is amazing, I still love that book a great deal more. Though reading it after watching the movie seems like the best experience possible.


----------



## Felix (Apr 16, 2010)

The Left Hand of God


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 17, 2010)

Reading _Death Masks_ by Jim Butcher.

All I need to know is that it's a book of _The Dresden Files_and I'll read it.


----------



## SMGstring (Apr 18, 2010)

_Halo: First Strike_ by Eric Nylund

I'm on my fourth reading of the book, and I must say that Eric Nylund is my second favorite author right behind Michael Crichton.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Apr 19, 2010)

The Battle of the Labyrinth, the fourth book of the _'Percy Jackson and The Olympians' _series.


----------



## Sonikk (Apr 20, 2010)

The idiot by Dostoyevsky


----------



## m o l o k o (Apr 20, 2010)

jonathan safran foer- _extremely loud and incredibly close_

I like this even more than _everything is illuminated_. foer is simply amazing.


----------



## Rubi (Apr 21, 2010)

_Fallen by Lauren Kate. I'm re-reading it because I skipped some pages....

And I am also reading Icha Icha Paradise by Jiraiya, a character in Naruto and "Cool" by Eiri Yuki, a characterfrom gravitation. These two books are highly recommended._


----------



## C. Hook (Apr 21, 2010)

I just started Hyperion.

Poor Father Dure.... Poor, poor Father Dure.


----------



## Yozakura` (Apr 21, 2010)

Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone, by Rowling
Inkheart, by Cornelia Funke
Behind the Curtain, by Peter Abrahams
Alice's Adventures in Wonderland & Through the Looking Glass, by Lewis Carroll


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 22, 2010)

Grave Goods by Ariana Franklin


----------



## Fang (Apr 22, 2010)

Legacy Trilogy II: Battlespace by Ian Douglas.


----------



## Damaris (Apr 22, 2010)

The Best American Short Stories: 2001, edited by Katrina Kenison


----------



## Chee (Apr 23, 2010)

Going to start The Catcher in the Rye.


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 24, 2010)

_Shutter Island_ by *David Lehane*


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 24, 2010)

Petals from the Sky by Mingmei Yip


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 25, 2010)

Brisingr - Christopher Paolini


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 25, 2010)

Reading Blood Rites.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 25, 2010)

Just finished "Looking for Alaska"

It was awesome.


----------



## Shiranui (Apr 26, 2010)

_Snow Crash_ by Neal Stephenson.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 26, 2010)

Greater Than Angels by Carol Matas


----------



## RockpiRate (Apr 26, 2010)

Star Wars book 2 Dark power from Timuni Zan


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 26, 2010)

The Mystery of Ireland's Eye by Shane Peacock


----------



## Akatora (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm on standby in 2 books one of em for a year the other one for about a month

"Malekith" and "The vast spread of the seas"(12 kingdoms)


----------



## Fr?t (Apr 27, 2010)

To Kill a Mockingbord out of obligation

Other than that nothing


----------



## Koi (Apr 27, 2010)

_Imperial Life in the Emerald City: Inside Iraq's Green Zone_, by Rajiv Chandrasekaran.  I have to read this for a class, but I'm glad I did.  I'm only about thirty pages in and I'm already dumbfounded.  Just.. wow.  I didn't have very much of an interest in the occupation until now.


----------



## cheshire cat (Apr 27, 2010)

Chee said:


> Going to start The Catcher in the Rye.



my school was probably the only one that avoided doing this book.

anyway right now I'm reading a book called _"Walk in my shoes" _

It's about this asylum seekers having a new life in my country, australia. its an okay book...I like foreign peeps.


----------



## Elphaba (Apr 28, 2010)

_Fools Crow_ by James Welch
_Eldest_ by Christopher Paolini (re-reading)


----------



## SP (Apr 28, 2010)

Assassin's Apprentice ~ Robin Hobb


----------



## Blood Impmon Tamer (Apr 28, 2010)

The Official Hamtaro Handbook!
Yay Hamtaro!


~  Blood Impmon Tamer  ~


----------



## tsunamileif (Apr 30, 2010)

Hiroshima by John Hershey..it's pretty good.


----------



## Beyond Birthday (May 2, 2010)

The House of Knight series


----------



## Tiocfaidh ?r l? (May 2, 2010)

Lord of the Flies and The Ultimate Resource 2


----------



## zantha (May 2, 2010)

cold mountain, i like the book much more than the film.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 2, 2010)

Midnight Tides (Malazan Book 4) by Steven Erikson


----------



## Kabomacho (May 2, 2010)

The Lost Symbol by Dan Brown
The Little Prince 
The Joy Luck Club
Brave New World
And soon to start The Things They Carry.
Most of those are for school.


----------



## Chee (May 3, 2010)

The Greatest Show on Earth by Richard Dawkins


----------



## Bleach (May 3, 2010)

Malcolm X's biography


----------



## Le Pirate (May 3, 2010)

Paddy Whacked: Untold story of the Irish American gangster.


----------



## NekoKimio (May 3, 2010)

City of Ashes


----------



## Nash (May 3, 2010)

T.C. Boyle, If the River Was Whiskey. Read it when I don't have anything to do at work :ho


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 3, 2010)

Awakening a Kind Heart by Venerable Sangye Khadro


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 3, 2010)

Chibi Vampire and Thirst.


----------



## squilliam (May 3, 2010)

Just started Nineteen Eighty-Four.

Book is depressing as hell


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 5, 2010)

Anansi Boys by Neil Gaiman


----------



## Fang (May 5, 2010)

Rynn's World by Steven Parker.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus Sex (May 5, 2010)

The Stand: The Complete & Uncut Edition by Stephen King

This is going to take forever.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (May 5, 2010)

Kirsty said:


> Brisingr - Christopher Paolini



Hope you enjoy that book, I sure did.

I already posted in this thread  

but I'm reading, _The Last Olympian_ now :ho

I hope to read The God Theory sometime soon. Once I'm done with the Percy Jackson series I will have no more series to read  so I have to wait in the meanwhile

HELL'S HEROES coming out this month


----------



## Nois (May 5, 2010)

The Moonstone by Wilkie Collins as well as Dance Dance Dance by Murakami.


----------



## Momoka (May 5, 2010)

sheena said:


> my whole class is reading a book called ' The Giver '



Ah, I remember reading that book... it was lovely.


----------



## Lonely Soul (May 6, 2010)

*The Demon King* by Cinda Williams Chima
Good so far.


----------



## Shiranui (May 6, 2010)

_Saturday_ by Ian McEwan


----------



## Platinum (May 7, 2010)

I just started reading Animal Farm.


----------



## Spooky_Bunny (May 7, 2010)

Reading The Historian and re-reading Middlesex at the moment


----------



## Nois (May 7, 2010)

Platinum said:


> I just started reading Animal Farm.



Ever read 1984? That shit's awesome.


----------



## Platinum (May 7, 2010)

i_nois_ said:


> Ever read 1984? That shit's awesome.



Yeah, I read it last year.

Animal farm was a great read. Poor Boxer .


----------



## Jimin (May 8, 2010)

Poor Boxer and poor Snowball.


----------



## Ina (May 8, 2010)

Dexter In The Dark        ...finally


----------



## Platinum (May 8, 2010)

King Lloyd said:


> Poor Boxer and poor Snowball.



At least Snowball escaped.

Next book i'm reading is The Sun also Rises, followed by Brave New World.

I am on a classic reading binge.


----------



## krome (May 8, 2010)

I Am America (And So Can You!) by Stephen Colbert.


----------



## Platinum (May 8, 2010)

krome said:


> I Am America (And So Can You!) by Stephen Colbert.



I've been meaning to read that as well.


----------



## Tifa (May 9, 2010)

I'm currently reading (very slowly) Vampire Academy


----------



## C. Hook (May 9, 2010)

King Lloyd said:


> Poor Boxer and poor Snowball.



Snowball was still pretty bad. Remember how he was in like mind with all the other pigs when they started removing rights?

Boxer, now there was a guy who didn't deserve what he got.


----------



## Shiranui (May 9, 2010)

_Lullaby_ by Chuck Palahniuk.


----------



## Andre (May 9, 2010)

The Prince of Nothing


----------



## Kahvehane (May 10, 2010)

_What We Talk About When We Talk About Love_ - short story collection by Raymond Carver.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (May 10, 2010)

Invidia said:


> 'Lucky' by Alice Sebold. I'm finding it a bit of struggle due to the subject matter, but I think on the whole it'll be therapeutic to finish it.


 
Push through to the end - you will feel soothed. Have you also read _The Lovely Bones_?

For a sociology class I chose a novel to report on for extra credit, which was _Where the Girls Are:  Growing up Female with the Mass Media._ Much better than I expected, and I am almost finished.

For leisure, I've begun _In The Shadow of the Cypress_ (Thomas Steinbeck) and _Red Dust, A Path Through China_ (Ma Jian).


----------



## Mαri (May 10, 2010)

Fahrenheit 451- Ray Bradbury 

Surprisingly good so far.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 10, 2010)

Ina said:


> Dexter In The Dark        ...finally


 That novel sucks. The first two Dexter novels were great but _Dexter In The Dark_ was just fucking poor. The first 100 pages without Dexter's Dark Passengers is pretty good, but as you go through the novel it gets worse. Trust me and skip over it and read _Dexter by Design_.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (May 10, 2010)

_Where Mercy is Shown, Mercy is Given_ by Duane "Dog" Chapman


----------



## Nuriel (May 11, 2010)

Dead in the Family by Charlaine Harris


----------



## Taisaku (May 11, 2010)

Blue Bloods by Melissa de la Cruz


----------



## AndrewRogue (May 11, 2010)

A View From The Bridge by Arthur Miller


----------



## Yasha (May 13, 2010)

Bridge to Terabithia. 

I saw the movie and it was very touching. I heard the book is equally good. It seems pretty short. I think I can finish it by this Friday.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 13, 2010)

Never Let Me Go by Kazuo Ishiguro


----------



## ~M~ (May 13, 2010)

The life of pi


----------



## Dot Dot Curve (May 13, 2010)

John dies at the end.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 13, 2010)

Puttin' On the Ritz: Fred Astaire and the Fine Art of Panache, A Biography by Peter J. Levinson


----------



## Sima (May 13, 2010)

_Fallen_ by Lauren Kate.


----------



## Seisokumaru (May 14, 2010)

I'm reading the first Malazan book by Stephen Erickson.

It reminds me of one of my favorite series, the Glen Cook's 'The Black Company'.  Not quite as good imo, but very much readable.


----------



## Daedus (May 14, 2010)

Glen Cook - _The Swordbearer_


----------



## Horan (May 14, 2010)

*The Book of General Ignorance* by John Lloyd and John Mitchinson


----------



## Swirly (May 14, 2010)

Actually reading two, or would if exams weren't getting in the way.

*Terry Pratchett* - The Nation
*Mika Waltari* - Sinuhe (in Finnish, of course. It's always such a joy to read in the language intended, though not really sure what to think of it yet)


----------



## Lonely Soul (May 15, 2010)

Knife Edge by Malorie Blackman
Finally getting around to reading it.


----------



## SQHatake (May 15, 2010)

Does law books count xD? eheh

I'm reading "A vida num sopro" by José Rodrigues dos Santos


----------



## Totalus (May 15, 2010)

Inkdeath by Cornelia Funke.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 16, 2010)

_Intensity_ by Dean Koontz & _Proven Guilty_ by Jim Butcher


----------



## Lonely Soul (May 17, 2010)

Frostbite by Richelle Mead
Glad to read more of this series.


----------



## Sonikk (May 17, 2010)

The brothers Karamazov by Dostoevsky


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 17, 2010)

The Titan's Curse by Rick Riordan


----------



## horsdhaleine (May 17, 2010)

*Man and Dog: An Idyll* 

a novella by _Thomas Mann_


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 17, 2010)

_ Fear Nothing_ by Dean Koontz


----------



## Lonely Soul (May 18, 2010)

Let It Snow by John Green, Maureen Johnson, and Lauren Myracle


----------



## halfhearted (May 18, 2010)

_Rose Daughter _by Robin McKinley


----------



## Extasee (May 18, 2010)

Percy Jackson 5.  I fucking love this book.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 19, 2010)

The Battle of the Labyrinth (Percy Jackson Book 4) by Rick Riordan


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 19, 2010)

The War of the Worlds by H.G. Wells


----------



## Garfield (May 19, 2010)

An English translation of Chanakya Neeti , and it's a book he wrote on what he thinks would be the best economic, social and political set of rules for good governance. He was the political adviser to one of the best and more prosperous kinga in Indian history, which says a lot I think. I'm so fucking looking forward to this.

At bedtime I'll be reading Papillon.


----------



## kazuri (May 19, 2010)

The lies of locke lamora.


----------



## Lonely Soul (May 20, 2010)

The Awakening by Kelley Armstrong


----------



## LunarCoast (May 20, 2010)

Metro 2033 by Dmitry Glukhovsky. Great book. Deferntly deserved all the awards it got.
Cant wait for Metro 2034 (or is it 2035?)


----------



## Outlandish (May 20, 2010)

the poetry of Allama Iqbal translated by Khwaja Tariq Mahmood

i didn't like a Scattering so much


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 20, 2010)

_ Intensity_ by Dean Koontz, and _Proven Guilty_ by Jim Butcher


----------



## Skandranan (May 20, 2010)

_Night_ by Elie Wiesel


----------



## crumejack (May 21, 2010)

I usually read several at a time. But right now I am concentrating on The Shadow of the Wind by Carlos Ruiz Zafon for my book club.


----------



## Unrelenting_Power (May 21, 2010)

Farenheit 451


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (May 21, 2010)

The Player Of Games

I keep expecting Iain to simply have The Culture turn out to be far more sinister than it so far seems to be but I guess he's better than that. Instead the issues he's exploring are a bit more interesting like what The Culture should do when encountering a primitive civilization like the Azad Empire.


----------



## Superstars (May 21, 2010)

The book; The Bible.


----------



## Jimin (May 21, 2010)

Slaughterhouse-Five by Kurt Vonnegut.


----------



## MKS (May 21, 2010)

^ Really good book. Made me laugh hard a bunch of times.

The Good War by Studs Terkel. Really gives you a look into WW2 from all angles.


----------



## cheshire cat (May 21, 2010)

The Outsiders by S.E Hinton.

I'm already starting to dislike this book. :I


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 22, 2010)

Skandranan said:


> _Night_ by Elie Wiesel


I'm reading that in my English II class. So far it's a pretty crappy book. It was yearbook signing today, so I didn't have to read it during class .


----------



## tigersage (May 22, 2010)

executive orders by tom clancy.


----------



## Horan (May 22, 2010)

The Time Traveler's Wife by Audrey Niffeneger


----------



## darkangelcel (May 22, 2010)

"The chosen: The hidden history of admission and exclusion of Harvard, Yale and Princeton"
by Jerome Karabel


----------



## blue berry (May 22, 2010)

Will Grayson, will grayson by David Levithan


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 22, 2010)

The Last Olympian (Percy Jackson Book 5) by Rick Riordan


----------



## Nuriel (May 22, 2010)

The Road by Cormac McCarthy


----------



## jux (May 22, 2010)

Iron Council - China Mielville


----------



## Invidia (May 23, 2010)

currently re-reading _A Clockwork Orange_ by Anthony Burgess


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 26, 2010)

The Journey to the West (Volume One of Four) Edited and translated by Anthony C. Yu


----------



## Rivara (May 26, 2010)

_The Ambassador's Mission_ by Trudi Canavan (first novel of The Traitor Spy Trilogy).


----------



## Chee (May 26, 2010)

Jane Eyre by Charlotte Bronte and The Caged Virgin by Ayaan Hirsi Ali.


----------



## halfhearted (May 26, 2010)

_Shadowmarch_ by Tad Williams


----------



## Ennoea (May 27, 2010)

The Picture of Dorian Gray, wow what a whiny pathetic idiot he is.


----------



## tigersage (May 27, 2010)

as for me im reading the book: the sum of all fears by tom clancy.


----------



## Seisokumaru (May 27, 2010)

The first Mistborn book, by Brandon Sanderson.

Great story teller.  Some technical hiccups in the writing, but his worldbuilding and story are compelling enough to make me ignore it.


----------



## Platinum (May 27, 2010)

The Darkness That Came Before and The Road.


----------



## Diskyr (May 28, 2010)

The Sunwell Trilogy


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 29, 2010)

The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo by Stieg Larsson, translated by Reg Keeland


----------



## FitzChivalry (May 29, 2010)

_The Living God_ by Dave Duncan.


----------



## BossNigga (May 29, 2010)

The year's very best science fiction (2007). found it in my dad's collection, pretty good


----------



## Lo$tris (May 29, 2010)

The Lies of Locke Lamora by _Scott Lynch_. I'm not really sure if I'm going to go through with it, it's boring me.


----------



## Evolet (May 29, 2010)

The Handmaid's Tale by Margret Artwood and Pluto by Naoki Urasawa.


----------



## little nin (May 29, 2010)

Sleepyhead by Mark Billingham, crime...Tom Thorne...bring it on


----------



## Ema Skye (May 29, 2010)

*Good Omens* by _Neil Gaiman and Terry Pratchett_


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 30, 2010)

Lolita by Vladimir Nabokov


----------



## Ennoea (May 30, 2010)

Duke and I by Julia Quinn, Im not proud


----------



## halfhearted (May 30, 2010)

_The Good Fairies of New York _by Martin Millar

_Shadowmarch_ was too large to smuggle into my sister's ultra-long graduation ceremony. So, I grabbed up the other book I'd planned on starting eventually, having put off trying out a Millar for longer than intended. And, I have to say that, if nothing else, it has a fantastic opening sentence, "Dinnie, an overweight enemy of humanity, was the worst violinist in New York, but was practicing gamely when two cute little fairies stumbled through his fourth-floor window and vomited on the carpet."


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 2, 2010)

Rudyard Kipling's Tales of Horror & Fantasy edited by Stephen Jones


----------



## Grace Grants (Jun 2, 2010)

The manga series Switch, Death Note; another note: The Los Angeles BB Murder Cases, and City Of Bones.
I just finished Battle Royale about a week ago, and it's the best book I've ever read, of all time.


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 2, 2010)

*Misery* ~ _Stephen King_


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 2, 2010)

Mennonite in a Little Black Dress by Rhoda Janzen


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jun 2, 2010)

The Iliad by Homer as well as A Storm of Swords by George R.R. Martin.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 2, 2010)

_The Darkness That Comes Before_ by R. Scott Bakker
I've never read anything by this author so this should be interesting. The Barnes & Noble staff suggested it.


----------



## Mello Yellow (Jun 3, 2010)

_Devices and Desires_ by K.J. Parker. I don't know this guy from beans. Totally guilty of buying the book for it's cover on this one. Totally. I just started it. I hope it's good. I need the spiffy looking sequels for my collection, after all.


----------



## Horan (Jun 3, 2010)

Impulse by Ellen Hopkins


----------



## Kakairu (Jun 3, 2010)

L change the world... I love L!


----------



## Mihomi (Jun 3, 2010)

Fragile Eternity by Melissa Marr. It's not great, but entertaining enough


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 4, 2010)

Jailbait Zombie by Mario Acevedo. I def wanna finish this before I start anything else in reading list


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 4, 2010)

i checked out half a dozen books from the library, but i've been reading _with the old breed_ by e.b. sledge (partly due to the show The Pacific). nonfiction requires more focus than the literature i'm traditionally reading


----------



## Jimin (Jun 5, 2010)

Cat's Cradle by Vonnegut.


----------



## Jigglypuff (Jun 5, 2010)

Pride and Prejudice and Zombies, Seth Grahame Smith


----------



## Time Expired (Jun 5, 2010)

_Mainspring_ by Jay Lake - not finishing this, it's pathetic.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jun 5, 2010)

_The Deliberate Dumbing Down of America_.

Its awesome.


----------



## Pineapples (Jun 5, 2010)

Almost done with Scott Lynch's _Red Seas Under Red Skies._

Loving it so far, though there are some slow parts. Hopefully Republic of Thieves comes out soon.


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 5, 2010)

_the curious incident of the dog in the nighttime _by Mark Haddon


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 5, 2010)

King Lloyd said:


> Cat's Cradle by Vonnegut.



Hey, same with me.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 5, 2010)

Audrey Hepburn: An Elegant Spirit by Sean Hepburn-Ferrer


----------



## jugni (Jun 5, 2010)

_Pride and Prejudice and Zombies_


----------



## jux (Jun 6, 2010)

^ good book :33

Digrace JM Coetzee


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 7, 2010)

The Bonehunters (Malazan Book 6) by Steven Erikson


----------



## Angelus (Jun 7, 2010)

Dante Alighieri - Divina Commedia


----------



## Franciscus (Jun 7, 2010)

Parmenides   (Plato)
Hagakure  (Yamamoto Tsunetomo)
Eastern Philosophy Vol. 2 (Random Dude)


----------



## Nois (Jun 7, 2010)

King Lloyd said:


> Cat's Cradle by Vonnegut.





Fujioka said:


> Hey, same with me.



Good books mates, went trough it both in English and my first language[which is Polish], and I enjoyed it very much.

I'm reading a book on translation: _O Przekladzie na Przykladzie_ by Tabakowska, and Murakami's _After Dark_


----------



## Invidia (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm currently reading _Of Mice and Men_ by John Steinbeck for my summer reading assignment.


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 7, 2010)

_Shadowplay_ by Tad Williams


----------



## kazuri (Jun 8, 2010)

Hawkins said:


> Almost done with Scott Lynch's _Red Seas Under Red Skies._
> 
> Loving it so far, though there are some slow parts. Hopefully Republic of Thieves comes out soon.



My stupid books a million does not have this book in stock, ever. Those bastards.


----------



## Kuroshiro (Jun 8, 2010)

Was reading Cynthia Kadohatha's _The Weedflower_ before it was due for return for the library LOL


----------



## Maerala (Jun 8, 2010)

_The Simarillion_ by Tolkien. Got it yesterday at my new local library (just moved). So far very interesting, though I wish there was a little more action rather than just a full narration of epic events.


*Spoiler*: __ 



By the way, hello, everyone. First post in this section.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 8, 2010)

The Last Argument of Kings by Joe Abercrombie. Dream Brother/Aamir got me into this series, and although the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) has yet to live up to his side of the bargain and batter through Gardens of the Moon by Steven Erikson (some people have difficulty getting through the first book, which is basically one big giant epilogue, though I had no such strife), I am definitely enjoying the series.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 8, 2010)

*The Burning Wire* by Jeffery Deaver. Lincoln Rhyme is a badass character.


----------



## Spork (Jun 10, 2010)

The Glass Castle by Jeanette Walls. It's for a summer reading assignment. Not sure what to make of it yet. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Also, The Very Hungry Caterpillar by Eric Carle. It's outstanding, I highly recommend it.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 10, 2010)

A book I first read more than 10 years ago when I was a kid. It made such a huge impression on me that I had been relentlessly searching for it ever since. But because I couldn't remember its full name for some reason, it was like looking for a needle in a haystack. Though I never really gave up. My patience was finally rewarded when I found it recently on an online bookstore in shanghai and, needless to say, I bought it immediately. I just received it from postman this morning. Words can't express my excitement right now.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 10, 2010)

Small Favor by Jim Butcher


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 14, 2010)

_The Drawing Of The Three_ by Stephen King and _Turn Coat_ by Jim Butcher


----------



## delaford321 (Jun 15, 2010)

Bonhoeffer: Pastor, Martyr, Prophet, Spy


----------



## Jarl lKarl (Jun 15, 2010)

Wolfwood said:


> Dante Alighieri - Divina Commedia



Virgil dies.


----------



## xenopyre (Jun 15, 2010)

Thus spoke zarathustra  Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## Elphaba (Jun 16, 2010)

*The Feast of Love* by Charles Baxter. Picked this one up on a whim: happened to notice my hairdresser had a copy while I had my hair cut today and was greatly attracted to the cover. Reading the summary, it's not my normal choice of genre, but I'm willing to give it a shot.

*Great Expectations* by Charles Dickens. Have to read this for a class by the end of the summer, as well as complete a few written assignments on the book.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 16, 2010)

I started to read *the Blind Assassin* It'll take me a while to get through it


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 16, 2010)

_Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows_ by J.K Rowling  

Decided to read it again after so long time.


----------



## Spica (Jun 16, 2010)

Slumdog Millionaire and Shopaholic 2 by Sophie Kinsella.  The latter is my guilty pleasure.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 16, 2010)

The Concrete Blonde by Michael Connelly. This will be the last book I read this summer. After all, I have to save some for how boring school is going to be.


----------



## Horan (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm reading *This World We Live I*n by Susan Beth Pfeffer.


----------



## Franciscus (Jun 17, 2010)

Miroslav Krle?a - Moj obračun s njima


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Jun 17, 2010)

Othello by William Shakespeare.

A great and tragic story, with a side of mystery, if you aren't already a shakespeare lover this will make you one


----------



## Fuse (Jun 17, 2010)

Breakfast of Champions by Kurt Vonnegut


----------



## killinspree42099 (Jun 17, 2010)

harry potter and the half blood prince by J. K. Rowling


----------



## arc (Jun 17, 2010)

Wuthering Heights

and

South Africa in my Time, G. Heaten Nicholls


Just finished The Shanghai Union of Industrial Mystics. Hilarious book, 100% recommended.


----------



## PoisnousPixie (Jun 17, 2010)

I know I've answered this before, but I'm reading different things now.. so....

The Last Unicorn, by Peter S. Beagle.
Stardust, by Neil Gaiman.
Tamsin, by Peter S. Beagle.


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 19, 2010)

_One Fifth Avenue_ by Candace Bushnell


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 20, 2010)

Chicken Soup for the Soul - Love Stories: Stories of First Dates, Soul Mates and Everlasting Love edited by Jack Canfield, Mark Victor Hansen, and Peter Vegso


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 21, 2010)

_Wicked_ by Gregory Maguire and _The Revenge of the Spellmans _by Lisa Lutz


----------



## Platinum (Jun 22, 2010)

Personal Foul by Tim Donaghy.


----------



## NarutoXHinata (Jun 22, 2010)

just started "From Hell With Love_ A Secret Histories" by Simon R. Green


----------



## Nois (Jun 22, 2010)

Just finished Coetzee's 'Disgrace'. Awesome book.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 22, 2010)

_Neuromancer_, just to see what all the fuss is about. Interesting so far -- very distinct work, that's for sure.


----------



## Pineapples (Jun 22, 2010)

I just started The Wind-Up Bird Chronicle; feels good to be reading Murakami once again.


----------



## Lonely Soul (Jun 23, 2010)

Brightly Woven by Alexandra Bracken and Rules of Attraction by Simone Elkeles.


----------



## Komodo Moria (Jun 23, 2010)

'The Call Of Cthulhu And Other Dark Tales' by H.P Lovecraft


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 24, 2010)

Jailbait Zombie by Mario Acevedo. Wish I had more time to read it though


----------



## Horan (Jun 24, 2010)

Riddley Walker by Russell Hoban


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 24, 2010)

_The Princess Bride_ by William Goldman


----------



## kazuri (Jun 24, 2010)

Red seas under red skyes by scott lynch.


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 25, 2010)

Snow Crash - Neal Stephenson


----------



## Divi (Jun 25, 2010)

Val McDermid's "The Torment Of Others"  and "The Mermaids Singing" it's a two-in-one.


----------



## Bushin (Jun 25, 2010)

Across the Nightingale Floor - Lian Hearn


----------



## Appletart (Jun 25, 2010)

Just picked up Joseph Conrad's Heart of Darkness for 99p, shall be reading all 110 pages soon.


----------



## Franciscus (Jun 25, 2010)

Lord of the rings, part 1  (on English)


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jun 25, 2010)

Moribito: Guardian of the Spirit by Nahoko Ueashi
Moribito: Guardian of the Darkness by Nahoko Ueashi
On Truth by Harry G. Frankfurt


----------



## Soca (Jun 25, 2010)

The color of water by James Mcbride

Its pretty amazing


----------



## Lonely Soul (Jun 28, 2010)

Blood Promise by Richelle Mead


----------



## Horan (Jun 28, 2010)

Angel Unaware by Dale Evans


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 28, 2010)

_The Diamond Age or, a Young Lady's Illustrated Primer_ by Neal Stephenson


----------



## Snapdragon (Jun 28, 2010)

Mythology by Edith Hamilton. 

It's very interesting


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 28, 2010)

Star Wars: Allies by Christie Golden.

It's good so far.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 30, 2010)

Reading _2666_ by Roberto Bolaño.  about 200 pages in, it's really good.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 30, 2010)

Star Wars: Allies (Fate of the Jedi Book 5) by Christie Golden


----------



## FalseMemorySyndrome (Jul 1, 2010)

Desperation / Stephen King

Great so far. Evil psychotic cops ftw.


----------



## Franciscus (Jul 1, 2010)

Still reading , "Croatian god Mars" now. Love it.


----------



## Sabin19 (Jul 1, 2010)

*The Godfather* by Mario Puzo


----------



## Yasha (Jul 2, 2010)

by Wataru Tsurumi. 

I'm reading it out of pure curiosity.


----------



## Shika (Jul 2, 2010)

Platero and I - Juan Ramón Jiménez


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Jul 2, 2010)

FalseMemorySyndrome said:


> Desperation / Stephen King
> 
> Great so far. Evil psychotic cops ftw.



I am reading this as well, though I'm not too far into it. It's very odd for Stephen King to actually have an exciting beginning but it's great so far.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 2, 2010)

Incidents in the life of a slave girl



Almost done though and will start on The Hunchback of Notre Dame - Victor Hugo


----------



## tsunamileif (Jul 2, 2010)

Confessions by Rousseau...it's pretty good but the guy is so self-centered.


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 3, 2010)

_The 48 Laws of Power_ by Robert Greene and _Neuromancer_ by William Gibson


----------



## Dragonforce98 (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm reading Dawn by Elie Wiesel. He's a Holocaust survivor.


----------



## FalseMemorySyndrome (Jul 4, 2010)

Johnny Rotten said:


> I am reading this as well, though I'm not too far into it. It's very odd for Stephen King to actually have an exciting beginning but it's great so far.



I know. I thought for sure that the husband would survive at least 100 pages. Then what happened to that kid... But yeah, my English termwork is to analyze a book and give a presentation about it. I'm debating whether to do this or IT lol


----------



## Franciscus (Jul 4, 2010)

tsunamileif said:


> Confessions by Rousseau...it's pretty good but the guy is so self-centered.



French usually are, intellectuals usually are. 
French intellectuals obviously take the cake. Sartre, Camus, Derrida, Lacan, you name it. But I always kinda liked that about them. 

EDIT: By the way... nice read, Rousseau is great.


----------



## Nakor (Jul 4, 2010)

Mordant's Need by Stephen Donaldson


----------



## ylime (Jul 5, 2010)

The Shadow Rising by Robert Jordan


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 5, 2010)

Let The Right One In by John Ajvide Lindqvist, translated by Ebba Segerberg


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 5, 2010)

The Giver by Lois Lowry


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 5, 2010)

_The Code of the Woosters_ by P.G. Wodehouse


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 5, 2010)

Star Wars: Allies (Fate of the Jedi Bok 5) by Christie Golden


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 5, 2010)

Foucault's Pendulum by Umberto Eco


----------



## Koi (Jul 6, 2010)

Re-reading the Harry Potter books with . 



Comic Book Guy said:


> The Giver by Lois Lowry



I adore this book.  I wish they'd make a damn movie out of it, because with the right mix of people it could definitely be great.

Have you read the other two?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 6, 2010)

Blindness by José Saramago, translated by Giovanni Pontiero


----------



## Rice Ball (Jul 6, 2010)

My boss brought in *The Colour of Magic *and told me to read through it, just so i understand his obscure references.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 6, 2010)

Currently re-reading by Rihannon Lassiter.


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 8, 2010)

_Pigs Have Wings_ by P.G. Wodehouse


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 8, 2010)

re-reading two books I read in my sci-fi class:

Feed
Do androids dream of electric sheep? (inspiration for blade runner).

both were fucking awesome.


----------



## NarutoXHinata (Jul 9, 2010)

trying hand on warhammer 40k's Word Bearers series


----------



## Yasha (Jul 9, 2010)

1Q84 Book1


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Jul 9, 2010)

a bio on Charles M. Schulz. It's great stuff - cept mentions stuff I really don't care about in the events of his life aside his innovative artistic side. Good guy.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jul 9, 2010)

Robert Greene - The 48 Laws of Power, I admit I hadn't heard of it until a few days ago when I was reading this thread  All of a sudden the actions of people I know make a lot more sense as well as the actions of certain politicians.

Also I'm re-reading The Warrior Prophet. It's a lot better the 2nd time through. Oh and I'm paying more attention to Achamanian's dreams this time through. 



Rice Ball said:


> My boss brought in *The Colour of Magic *and told me to read through it, just so i understand his obscure references.



Your boss sounds awesome, now when you're done with that go and read the later and far better ones.


----------



## Garfield (Jul 9, 2010)

The argumentative Indian by Amartya Sen

Mr. Sen is a wonderful economist and as great a storyteller in my opinion. This publication full  of his essays starts off with as much captivating stuff as William Thackerey, PG Wodehouse and Arthur Conan Doyle combined. On multiple levels, because as he confesses, Indians have the ability to talk, A. LOT!
It's gonna be a great read if I am to go from the many lectures and discussions of his I've heard.


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 9, 2010)

_Uncle Fred in the Springtime_ by P.G. Wodehouse


----------



## Perverse (Jul 10, 2010)

_Crime and Punishment_ by Fyodor Dostoyevsky.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 10, 2010)

This is the first time where I haven't had a book to read.


----------



## SweetMura (Jul 10, 2010)

The Secrets of The Immotal Nicholas Flamel . They're quite interesting .


----------



## Ayakashi (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm trying to finish Childhood's End by Clarke.


----------



## JosephMerrick (Jul 16, 2010)

Azar Gat's 'War in Human Civilization'


----------



## Yasha (Jul 16, 2010)

Reading 1Q84 Book 2 right now.

Book 1 was interesting to read, but wasn't as good as Kafka on the Shore or The Wind-up Bird Chronicle. It's less bizarre and much more predictable.


----------



## EonBlueApocalypse (Jul 17, 2010)

Leviathan by Thomas Hobbes.


----------



## Major (Jul 17, 2010)

The New Atlantis - Francis Bacon


----------



## Z (Jul 17, 2010)

Elephants Can Remember - Agatha Christie


----------



## Hαnnαh (Jul 17, 2010)

The Boredom of Haruhi Suzumiya by Nagaru Tanigawa
The Man You'll Marry by Debbie Macomber
Hannah's List by Debbie Macomber
Nothing But Trouble by Rachel Gibson


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 17, 2010)

_Crank_ by *Ellen Hopkins*


----------



## Rhaella (Jul 17, 2010)

Faust, by Goethe. Finally bought and started it.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 17, 2010)

John Dies At The End by David Wong


----------



## Psych (Jul 17, 2010)

Started to read "Emperor: The Gates of Rome" by Conn Iggulden.


----------



## Cassius (Jul 18, 2010)

That Hideous Strength by C.S Lewis
I really don't know whats going... I should have read the prequels


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Jul 18, 2010)

I wish I could start a new book right now. I just really can't think of what to read, it's killing me. I used to go through books like it was nothing, and now I can't really find anything that draws me in enough to get me to start reading it.


----------



## Blue Demon (Jul 18, 2010)

Robin Ince's Bad Book Club 
Basically it's the story of one man's quest to discover the books that time forgot - with good reason.


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Jul 18, 2010)

Crime and Punishment by Fyodor Dostoyevsky


----------



## TsekaTheKhan (Jul 18, 2010)

Finished reading "The World is Curved", an Economics book on why the Global recession will repeat itself because we have huge dents in our financial system.


----------



## Nakor (Jul 19, 2010)

Dragon Age: The Stolen Throne by David Gaider


----------



## Z (Jul 19, 2010)

Kayvaan Shrike said:


> Crime and Punishment by Fyodor Dostoyevsky



How is it? I was reading it before but I got sidetracked. 

Plus it's so huge lol.


----------



## Horan (Jul 19, 2010)

Mathilda Savitch by Victor Lodato. I like it, the main character is very interesting.


----------



## narutorulez (Jul 19, 2010)

*and the hippos were boiled in their tanks* Great book & early work by William S Burroughs & Jack Kerouac before they got famous!


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Jul 19, 2010)

Z said:


> How is it? I was reading it before but I got sidetracked.
> 
> Plus it's so huge lol.



Well I haven't gotten too far yet, but its pretty good. All the reviews are right though, the main character belongs on Freud's couch.


----------



## Yaypie (Jul 19, 2010)

Starting book on tape tonight while I go to sleep: Big Russ & Me by Tim Russert

Bathtub reading: Inside Iran: Woman's lives by Jane Howard

Book while I walk at park: The Middle East for Dummies (Outdated but still helpful with history)


----------



## Levithian (Jul 20, 2010)

Under the dome, by Stephen King.


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Jul 20, 2010)

*Elizabeth I: Red Rose of the House of Tudor - Kathryn Lasky*, its a pretty good book, its written as though it were her diary telling all the events of her life as a child all the way to becoming Queen, Its a good book so far.


----------



## Mara (Jul 21, 2010)

Master Humphrey's Clock And Other Stories by Dickens. My mom's antique version of it, I can barely read it.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 21, 2010)

_American Gods_ - Neil Gaiman


----------



## Z (Jul 21, 2010)

Curtain - Agatha Christie


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 21, 2010)

_Burned_ by *Ellen Hopkins*


----------



## Santo (Jul 21, 2010)

Reading two

The Road to Serfdom - F.A Hayek (non-fiction)
A farewell to Arms - Hemingway


----------



## Yasha (Jul 22, 2010)

The Whole Shebang: A State-of-the-Universe(s) Report by Timothy Ferris


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 22, 2010)

_The Difference Engine_ by William Gibson and Bruce Sterling


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 22, 2010)

_Impulse_ by *Ellen Hopkins*


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 23, 2010)

_The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and Clay_ by Michael Chabon.


----------



## Beυrre (Jul 23, 2010)

The Great Gatsby - F. Scott Fitzgerald. I'm excited to read it~


----------



## cheshire cat (Jul 23, 2010)

Diary of a young girl - Anne Frank.

version c, but i really want to get my hands on the critical edition.


----------



## Perverse (Jul 24, 2010)

_Notes from Underground_ by Fyodor Dostoevsky.


----------



## sasori54 (Jul 24, 2010)

"Rule of Two" it's the darth bane series by Drew Karpyshyn


----------



## Sonikk (Jul 24, 2010)

The catcher in the rye by Salinger

Iv almost finished reading this book and surely this book is now in my top 5 list.


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Jul 27, 2010)

_Prom nights from hell_ by Various writers.
I'm in the mood for some English reading


----------



## Ramenbitch (Jul 27, 2010)

"Niemand houdt mij tegen" (Nobody stops me) by Evert Hartman


----------



## Appletart (Jul 27, 2010)

Joseph Conrad, Heart of Darkness


----------



## Nois (Jul 27, 2010)

Finished _What I talk about when I talk about running_ last week, then _Dance Dance Dance_, and now am finishing _After Dark_, all by H. Murakami.

_The Book With No Title_'s next in the line.


----------



## Felix (Jul 27, 2010)

Assassins Quest by Robin Hobb


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 27, 2010)

After two fucking months ;I have finally gotten *Changes* by Jim Butcher. I didn't think my library could be any slower. I made sure I was the first to get the copy;after all I did recommend to order it.


----------



## Mara (Jul 28, 2010)

Naked by David Sedaris. Again


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 28, 2010)

_The Professor and the Madman: A Tale of Murder, Insanity, and the Making of the Oxford English Dictionary_ by Simon Winchester


----------



## Seraphyna (Jul 29, 2010)

It's still 'Keeping Faith' by Jodi Picoult. Been making some progress on it.


----------



## Table (Jul 29, 2010)

The Monsters of Templeton.  It's a bit slow but a good summer read =)


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 29, 2010)

Good Omens by Terry Pratchet and Neil Gaiman.


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 30, 2010)

_Foundation _by Mercedes Lackey


----------



## Metaro (Jul 30, 2010)

The Book Thief by  Markus Zusak.


----------



## Perverse (Jul 31, 2010)

_Dreams From My Father _by Barack Obama.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 1, 2010)

deathly hallows.


----------



## Agent (Aug 1, 2010)

The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo


----------



## bigdaddy (Aug 1, 2010)

sheena said:


> my whole class is reading a book called ' The Giver '



man i feel bad for you my class read that in the 8th grade I dont know why but that book reminds me of Fallout 3 
wana read somthing good read "The Alchemis" by Paulo Coelho


----------



## Butcher (Aug 1, 2010)

_Blood Rites_ by Jim Butcher


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 1, 2010)

_Sandman Slim _by Richard Kadrey


----------



## Nihao (Aug 1, 2010)

Heat Wave - _by Richard Castle_


----------



## Inamax (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm reading The Name of The Rose by Umberto Eco. It's very interesting.


----------



## DominusDeus (Aug 2, 2010)

Reading _Empire From The Ashes_, an omnibus of 3 books by David Weber: _Mutineers' Moon,_ _The Armageddon Inheritance_ and _Heirs of Empire_. Finished the first one at work last night.

Description of the books:



> Just a routine  day in lunar orbit.  That's all Lieutenant Commander Colin Maclntyre,  USN,  expected. Only a  simple training mission  to test a new survey instrument  intended for the first manned American-Russian interstellar flight.
> 
> What he got was just a bit different.
> 
> ...



And you can download the first book from the Baen Free Library .


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 2, 2010)

Reading _Darkly Dreaming Dexter_. Also for school _Don't Know Much About Mythology: Everything You Need to Know About the Greatest Stories in Human History but Never Learned _


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 3, 2010)

_The Art of Seduction_ by Robert Greene and _Cryptonomicon_ by Neal Stephenson


----------



## Invidia (Aug 4, 2010)

_The Unbearable Lightness of Being _by Milan Kundera.


----------



## Avix (Aug 4, 2010)

Wicked.

And I'm enjoying it immensely. It's really captivated my interest the whole way through, so far. It's very adult - very deep, with a heavy overarching Political and theological, and moral subtext through it.  Deals with Discrimination, Nazi-esque opression.

It really brings the Oz Series down to earth, shows the reality of the Emereld City, the squalor. Deals with The Wizard overthrowing the Regent and his dismissive opression and power-mad cockiness to do as he likes.

It's also the occaisional reference to the Oz series, ie things from Baum's original books. Which is nice, and leaves you grinning because you just think "Hey! I know that from ..."

Very well written indeed. Loved it all, so far - I'm up to Elphaba's journey through Vinkus - which, I have to admit, is dragging on a bit. However, that's the only bit so far I've wanted to get over and done with so far.

Will definately buy the sequels !


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 4, 2010)

_Dragon Champion_ by E. E. Knight.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 4, 2010)

A Dirty Job By Christopher Moore


----------



## Dovecam (Aug 5, 2010)

The Wealth of Nations, written by Adam Smith

A classic... mandatory but pleasant reading


----------



## Keile (Aug 5, 2010)

Nothing, really.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Bushin (Aug 5, 2010)

Just finished *Robert Leckie's Helmet for my pillow last* night. Great read. Now moving on to The Orc King by R.A. Salvatore.


----------



## Rikishi (Aug 5, 2010)

_An American Tragedy_ by Theodore Dreiser.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 5, 2010)

The Lost Symbol by Dan Brown


----------



## Tifa (Aug 5, 2010)

Blood Promise by Richelle Mead


----------



## Raiden (Aug 5, 2010)

Gone with the Wind by Magaret Mitchell.


----------



## Mojo (Aug 5, 2010)

Dark Lord: The Rise of Darth Vader - James Luceno


----------



## taiyo (Aug 5, 2010)

@Keile: Maybe Let the Right One In? Or A Time for Dancing?

The Riddle by Alison Croggin. It's a good read but I need motivation to finish. Doesn't make sense, I know.


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 5, 2010)

_Priestess of the White_ by Trudi Canavan


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Aug 6, 2010)

Fundamentals of Analytical Chemistry by Skoog et.al. @_@


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 6, 2010)

Feet of Clay by Terry Pratchett


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 6, 2010)

Duma Key by Stephen King. Progressing really slow with it. Definitely enjoyed other titles by him such as Misery and Shining way more.


----------



## Sadako (Aug 7, 2010)

Currently reading The Satanic Verses, which I should have done a loooong time ago.


----------



## zantha (Aug 8, 2010)

murder on the orient express. i dont have an opinion on it let.


----------



## xXincognitoxXx1 (Aug 8, 2010)

Just finished "The Children's Crusade" by Kurt Vonnegut and will now start "1984" by George Orwell.


----------



## kazuri (Aug 8, 2010)

Eon.

A book about humans finding a giant asteroid that apparently was hollowed out and converted into spaceship/HUGE citys etc.

I'm not very far into it(maybe 40-50 pages) but I like the premise so far. First book I read in a while where the main character was a chick.


----------



## Seisokumaru (Aug 9, 2010)

Just finished 'John Dies at the End' for a second time, by David Wong (yes, the Cracked columnist David Wong).

It's like H.P. Lovecraft with a sense of humor, funny-ass (and well-conceived) stuff, always some real mind-benders going on, usually that you find out about after the fact if you're not an astute reader.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 9, 2010)

The Great Gatsby.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 10, 2010)

Ada or Ardor: A Family Chronicle by Vladimir Nabokov


----------



## ? Sakuchi ? (Aug 10, 2010)

Naruto Volume 44.


----------



## kanoha*yellow*flash (Aug 11, 2010)

atlus shrugged by ayn rand


----------



## Captain America (Aug 12, 2010)

Brisingr by Paolini.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 14, 2010)

The A.B.C. Murders, Agatha Christie


----------



## Sassy (Aug 14, 2010)

Currently reading VA 's 5th book Spirit Bound


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 14, 2010)

_Bellwether_ by Connie Willis


----------



## Alice (Aug 15, 2010)

Haruki Murakami - A Shinagawa Monkey


----------



## Saturday (Aug 15, 2010)

Reading A Mad Desire to Dance by Elie Wiesel for school. It's okay...


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 15, 2010)

A Series of Unfortunate Events by Lemony Snicket


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 15, 2010)

_Divine Misdemeanors _by Laurell K. Hamilton


----------



## krishriaz (Aug 16, 2010)

At present I am reading Little bee by Chris Cleave book which is about two women whose lives are tied together by an unexpected meeting on a beach in Nigeria.


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 16, 2010)

_Widdershins_ by Charles de Lint and _Last of the Wilds _by Trudi Canavan


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Aug 16, 2010)

Twilight, by Stephenie Meyer. 

I have to see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 16, 2010)

Toll the Hounds (Malazan Book 8) by Steven Erikson


----------



## The Imp (Aug 16, 2010)

The Fellowship of the Ring


----------



## Lonely Soul (Aug 17, 2010)

_The Iron King_ by Julie Kagawa and _Infinite Days_ by Rebecca Maizel.


----------



## Nois (Aug 17, 2010)

_The Eye of The Moon_, bought after I got _The Book With no Name_. Preparing to read Norman Davies' _Europe_.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 17, 2010)

_Kushiel's Dart_ by Jacqueline Carey


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 17, 2010)

_Bad Luck and Trouble_ by Lee Child


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 17, 2010)

Life Begins - Amanda Brookfield


----------



## Semplice (Aug 17, 2010)

Wuthering Heights by Emily Bronte.


----------



## VioNi (Aug 17, 2010)

_Daughters of Eve_ by Lois Duncan


----------



## Nimander (Aug 17, 2010)

Master Li and Number Ten Ox by Barry Hughart (?)


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 17, 2010)

_The Court of the Air_ by Stephen Hunt


----------



## ukesasukekun (Aug 18, 2010)

*My class is reading a book called "The Diary Of Adrian Mole" I completly dislike it :/*


----------



## Yasha (Aug 19, 2010)

Raymond Moody's Life After Life


----------



## Invidia (Aug 19, 2010)

_Weaveworld_ by Clive Barker


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 19, 2010)

Am currently reading:  _The Quants: How a New Breed of Math Whizzes Conquered Wall Street and Nearly Destroyed It_.

Its good so far.  Answers some questions about the recent financial and real estate bubbles.


----------



## UchihaProdigy (Aug 19, 2010)

The City of Glass by Cassandra Clare


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 19, 2010)

_The Inimitable Jeeves_ by P.G. Wodehouse


----------



## Zaphkiel (Aug 19, 2010)

_Tilting the Balance_ by Harry Turtledove


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 20, 2010)

_Lemons Never Lie_ by Richard Stark


----------



## Candy (Aug 20, 2010)

The Gunslinger, by Stephen King


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 20, 2010)

_Catch-22_ by Joseph Heller. I actually started reading this a while back but then dropped it after 100 pages or so, because that time I wasn't in the mood for this kind of reading. But now I am , so I started it again.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 20, 2010)

Candy said:


> The Gunslinger, by Stephen King


I really thought that The gunslinger was really boring. I also tried to read The Drawing of The Three,didn't like that either.


----------



## Rikuto (Aug 20, 2010)

halfhearted said:


> _Lemons Never Lie_ by Richard Stark



Wow, you sure read quick.

I'm reading _Dragon Haven_ by Robin Hobb. Next on my list is _The Rainmaker_ by John Grisham.


----------



## Seraphyna (Aug 21, 2010)

Oxford Handbook of Clinical Specialties. 

I kid you not, currently on page 8 and I'm dying.


----------



## FalseMemorySyndrome (Aug 21, 2010)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I really thought that The gunslinger was really boring. I also tried to read The Drawing of The Three,didn't like that either.



Get out.

The Necronomicon. A collection of HP Lovecraft's stories and poems.


----------



## Agent (Aug 21, 2010)

The Girl Who Played With Fire


----------



## Мoon (Aug 21, 2010)

*"The Game"* by Neil Strauss. love this book.


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 21, 2010)

_A Few Quick Ones _by P.G. Wodehouse


----------



## blue berry (Aug 21, 2010)

Blindness by... by... Jose someone. It's portugese.


----------



## cheshire cat (Aug 22, 2010)

Dattebayo-chan said:


> Twilight, by Stephenie Meyer.
> 
> I have to see what all the fuss is about.



LOL thats the reason why I read it too 



*?Anne of Green Gables.? *
At a time when young ladies were supposed to be demure and decorative, Anne emerged to become one of the strongest and most memorable girls in literature.​


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 23, 2010)

Blood Work by Micheal Connelly and City of Night by Dean Koontz. City of Night is "meh" but Blood Work is getting pretty good.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm a bit behind and just started the Hunger Games.  Seems pretty good so far.


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 23, 2010)

_Summer of the Big Bachi_ by Naomi Hirahara


----------



## Nimander (Aug 24, 2010)

Master Li and Number Ten Ox
The Faded Sun Trilogy
White Gold Wielder

What do y'all know about reading three books simultaneously?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 24, 2010)

Nimander said:


> Master Li and Number Ten Ox
> The Faded Sun Trilogy
> White Gold Wielder
> 
> What do y'all know about reading three books simultaneously?


I would be reading 3 books at the same time if some asshole hadn't kept "Every Dead Thing" so long,it's overdue .

Anyway, I usually try keep it consistent with each book.


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 25, 2010)

_West of Eden_ by Harry Harrison


----------



## Evilene (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm reading The Girl with The Dragon Tattoo by Stieg Larsson, and a few weeks ago I just finished Dawn by Octavia Butler.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 25, 2010)

None at the moment, AGAIN.


----------



## kazuri (Aug 25, 2010)

Just purchased 'The Black Prism' by Brent Weeks, author of the Night Angel trilogy, which was excellent.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 25, 2010)

just started Medicus by Ruth Downie


----------



## ChaosLord (Aug 26, 2010)

Just started to read the last Harry Potter book again to get ready for the movie coming out.


----------



## Naked (Aug 26, 2010)

_A Tree Grows in Brooklyn_ - Betty Smith


----------



## Invidia (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm starting _Atlas Shrugged _by Ayn Rand.


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 26, 2010)

_Shadowrise _by Tad Williams


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 27, 2010)

Kafka on The Shore by Haruki Murakami


----------



## Gordon Ramsay (Aug 28, 2010)

cold mountain - charles frazier


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 29, 2010)

_Kingdom of the Waves_ by Stephen Hunt


----------



## Nois (Aug 29, 2010)

_Sleepless in Tokio_ by Martin Bruczkowski

A Polish book, by a Polish author whom I know personally through email and stuff. He spent 10 years in Japan between the 80s and 90s and then wrote a book about it. A quick and entertaining read that gives you an impression of a good 'ol, jolly banter over a glass of whiskey with a friend.


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm currently reading _Signature in the Cell_ by Stephen Meyer


----------



## Invidia (Aug 29, 2010)

_"Repent, Harlequin!" Said the Ticktockman_ by Harlan Ellison

I've been reading a lot of dystopian fiction lately.


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 29, 2010)

Currently reading _The Odyssey_ for Western Humanities. Love it.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 30, 2010)

The Stranger by Albert Camus


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 30, 2010)

Currently reading Desperation by Stephen King. It is pretty good so far. I hope there is more back-story for the characters soon though.


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 30, 2010)

_The Fiftieth Law_ by 50 Cent and Robert Greene


----------



## Yasha (Aug 30, 2010)

_The Whole Shebang: A State-of-the-Universe(s) Report_ by Timothy Ferris

Hopefully I can finish it this time.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 31, 2010)

_American Gods_ by Neil Gaiman

_Half-Blood Prince_ audiobook. Jim Dale is garbage garbage garbage, probably the worst I have ever listened to.


----------



## nigrilaforever (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm currently reading a historical romance, The Bride and the Beast by Teresa Medeiros.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 1, 2010)

_Wolf Totem_ by Jiang Rong.

It's about Mongolian wolves and their unique relationship with the local people. I've read two chapters and it seems like a magnificent book


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 1, 2010)

_The Cry of the Owl_ by Patricia Highsmith

There wasn't any synopsis at back of the book, only a little detail from it. Haven't read that much yet, but basically it's about a man who likes to voyeur a woman (from time to time and not 24/7). The woman has a boyfriend btw. At first I thought this could lead to 2 directions, but the author decided to go with a third one I didn't thought of.


----------



## Mojo (Sep 1, 2010)

The Lives of the Mayfair Witches - The Witching Hour by Anne Rice


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 2, 2010)

_61 Hours _by Lee Child


----------



## Jezebel (Sep 2, 2010)

The Year of the Flood by *Margaret Atwood* :33


----------



## KawpyNinja (Sep 2, 2010)

reading Hannibal.


----------



## Invidia (Sep 3, 2010)

_Running with Scissors_ by Augusten Burroughs


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2010)

Finally got my hands on Anasai Boys.


----------



## Table (Sep 4, 2010)

Almost finished with "Last Night at Chateau Marmont".

I don't recommend it at all, the characters are annoying, it's not particularly well written, and by the end you'll probably be full of spite and remorse for picking up the damn book in the first place.


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 4, 2010)

i'm reading dan brown's the lost symbol. i find it cool but then again, i've never been a good critic.


----------



## m o l o k o (Sep 4, 2010)

Le Carnaval des monstres - Anne-Sophie Brasme


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Sep 4, 2010)

The Seas of God 
Great Stories of the Human Spirit by Forty-Nine Famous Authors
Edited by Whit Burnett


----------



## Horan (Sep 4, 2010)

_Numbers_ by Rachel Ward
Starting off pretty slow. :|


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 4, 2010)

Dead & Alive by Dean Koontz and Something From The Nightside by Simon Green.


----------



## Le Pirate (Sep 4, 2010)

Peony in Love by Lisa See

Barely making it through.


----------



## Jezebel (Sep 4, 2010)

Ninja Zone said:


> Peony in Love by Lisa See
> 
> Barely making it through.



Ooooooh, I want to read that! Read Snow Flower and the Secret Fan about a year ago. Thought it was beautiful.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 4, 2010)

_How to Win Friends and Influence People _by Dale Carnegie.


----------



## LaJon (Sep 5, 2010)

Soul Music by Terry Pratchett.


----------



## Shai (Sep 6, 2010)

What Maise Knew - Henry James


----------



## Okami (Sep 6, 2010)

The Chemistry of Death.  _by Simon Beckett._


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 6, 2010)

Ōkami said:


> The Chemistry of Death.  _by Simon Beckett._


Any good so far?


----------



## Le Pirate (Sep 6, 2010)

Bananaphile said:


> Ooooooh, I want to read that! Read Snow Flower and the Secret Fan about a year ago. Thought it was beautiful.



It's got something of a slow start, but it's getting a lot better. Snow Flower and the secret fan was amazing.


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 6, 2010)

_Fortune's Fool_ by Mercedes Lackey


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Sep 6, 2010)

A Career in Medicine: Do You Have What It Takes?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 7, 2010)

The Waste Lands by Stephen King,and Every Dead Thing by John Connally. I really hope The Wastelands is better than the first two books of the Dark Tower series.


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 7, 2010)

*I'm reading Black Boy*


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Sep 8, 2010)

"The castle of crossed destinies" by Italo Calvino, for my next exam.


----------



## Tifa (Sep 9, 2010)

Spirit Bound by Richelle Mead


----------



## Uchihahubris (Sep 9, 2010)

A Game of Thrones by George R R Martin.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Sep 9, 2010)

Achilles-By Elizabeth Cook..


----------



## Jezebel (Sep 10, 2010)

The Angel's Game- Carlos Ruiz Zafon


----------



## Kingyo Hanabi (Sep 10, 2010)

Jane Eyre by Charlotte Bronte


----------



## Pineapples (Sep 10, 2010)

_The Book of Lost Tales _(Book II) by Tolkien


*Spoiler*: __ 



Just finished the _Fall of_ _Gondolin_ chapter. The chapter itself was, for a lack of a better word, epic. During the siege, many of Gondolin's chieftains (especially Rog, Ecthelion of the Fountain and Tuor) performed incredible deeds of valor.

Some specific highlights were:

Rog and the Hammer of Wrath's fury and slaughter of Balrogs
Ecthelion's onset, (at one point in the passage, it was stated that his forces fell more orcs than any other previous conflict of the Noldoli), resulting in,allegedly, the greatest slaughter of orcs.
Ecthelion and Tuor's heroics in the Kings Square - each felling multiple balrogs and orc chieftains.


----------



## Eki (Sep 11, 2010)

Right now i am reading All that lives must die, by eric nylund.

A great book pek


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 11, 2010)

_The Yiddish Policeman's Union_ by Michael Chabon_
Bullet_ by Laurell K. Hamilton
_Deerskin_ by Robin McKinley


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 11, 2010)

Rose Madder by Stephen King.

I'm enjoying it so far.


----------



## Kei (Sep 11, 2010)

The Gargoyle by Andrew Davidson

It such a good read, realistic, funny, and sweet,


----------



## Yoona (Sep 12, 2010)

Carrie - Stephn King
Go Ask Alice - Beatrice Sparks


----------



## Lender (Sep 13, 2010)

Dark Lover - J.R. Ward
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest - Ken Kesey
Fettered for Life - Lillie Devereux Blake
The Descenet - Jeff Long (rereading)

I'm still in school, so I'm used to reading tons of stuff at once.


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Sep 14, 2010)

_Air confidential_ by Elliott Hester


----------



## stardust (Sep 14, 2010)

Stephen Fry's Making History.


----------



## Table (Sep 15, 2010)

Started reading Eat Pray Love by Elizabeth Gilbert towards the end of my vacation in Greece (great poolside/plane read) and it's pretty good.  A very light read, but it also presents deeper issues such as self worth, faith, and finding oneself.  Not an addictive can't put it down page turner, but I'm really enjoying it so far.


----------



## Jezebel (Sep 15, 2010)

Re-reading Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy agian.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 15, 2010)

En?ma Eli?.  Or at least what I can find of it.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 15, 2010)

Mr. Murder by Dean Koontz


----------



## Rhaella (Sep 16, 2010)

Lovecraft.


----------



## runsakurarun (Sep 16, 2010)

Girl, Interrupted


----------



## Mara (Sep 16, 2010)

The Tempest


Terrible translation.


----------



## Monark (Sep 16, 2010)

_The Way of Shadows_- Brent Weeks


----------



## Ky Hakubi (Sep 17, 2010)

The Complete Adventures of Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm not sure I said it, Good Omens.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 17, 2010)

The Storyteller: short stories from around the world edited by James Barry and Joseph Griffin


----------



## reaperunique (Sep 17, 2010)

Trading in the Zone by Mark Douglas.
It's a trading book dedicated to the psychological training of a trader.


----------



## sheena (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm re-reading the Hunger Games sires 
and a book my friend let me borrow call Archangel


----------



## Yuuka (Sep 18, 2010)

Not reading anything right now. I know this week my English class will be reading Lord of the Flies.


----------



## Griever (Sep 19, 2010)

The Idea of History - Collingwood


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 19, 2010)

A Memoir of the Atomic Bombing by Goichi Sashida, translated by Aya Kawato


----------



## taiyo (Sep 19, 2010)

The Crow by Allison Croggon. I didn't think I'd be keen on this one since it doesn't focus on Maerad and Cadvan but I actually am finding it refreshing to read about Hem and Saliman. *is a Saliman fangirl*


----------



## Mider T (Sep 19, 2010)

Infinite Jest by David Foster Wallace


----------



## Yoona (Sep 21, 2010)

I Am Not Esther by Fleur Beale .
Boring book is boring  well not exactly . It's like she rushed a few events to an extent I can't feel what the character experiences.


----------



## Mara (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm _trying_ to read Milton's Paradise Lost, Books 1 & 9.
I'm going to kill something.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 21, 2010)

Just started "Gray Victory" by Robert Skimin.  I'm excited because my well-read friend finally decided to recommend me an alternate history book.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 23, 2010)

Page 138 of Hitchhiker's Guide to Galaxy and quite frankly, I'm fucking in love with this thing. There are just so many double entendre, philosophies made fun of and ridiculous twisting of science that it makes it all just...too deep to be unlikeable you know?


----------



## CSharpMajor (Sep 23, 2010)

just finished Night watch by Terry Pratchett, and about to read the first 3 of his books in the Discworld series. (i think there's about 35 or more) Other really good books i've recently are Q AND A by Vikas Swarup and The Beach by Alex Garland.


----------



## Sands (Sep 24, 2010)

Catch-22 by Joseph Heller
Unfortunately school has been interfering with my reading time, normally I'd be done by now. Gotta love the profound and funny moments this novel serves up. Friend recommended it to me, will have to go thank her when I'm done.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 25, 2010)

The Life of Charlotte Brontë by Elizabeth Gaskell


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 25, 2010)

*The Story of King Arthur and His Knights* by Howard Pyle


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 25, 2010)

_Carter Beats the Devil _by Glen David Gold
_The Blade Itself _by Joe Abercrombie
_Arrow's Flight_ by Mercedes Lackey (reread)


----------



## Yoona (Sep 28, 2010)

The Samurai's Daughter by Sujata Massey.
Only read 11 pages and not liking it much so far but maybe I'll change my mind later on.


----------



## Yuuka (Sep 28, 2010)

sheena said:


> my whole class is reading a book called ' The Giver '



I really like that book. I remember back in 8th grade, my English class had to read it. As of right now, my English class is reading "Lord of the Flies".


----------



## Sands (Sep 28, 2010)

Does an organic chemistry textbook count?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 28, 2010)

Make Them Cry. It's alright. Not one of the greatest books I've ever read.


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm on about page 100 of The Thousand Autumns of Jacob de Zoet by David Mitchell.  It's about a trader in the Dutch East India Company in 1800 who gets caught up in adventure and intrigue in Edo-period Japan.  The novel takes place mainly on Dejima island in Nagasaki, the only foreign port that the Shogunate opened.  I recommend especially if you liked Shogun.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 29, 2010)

_Boneshaker_ by Cherie Priest. 

On the cover, Scott Westerfeld calls it "a steampunk-zombie-airship adventure of rollicking pace and sweeping proportions, full of wonderfully gnarly details". I only picked it up because there aren't that many good steampunk novels out there and I've got to admit, this one really delivers.

I'm on Chapter 21, with a little under 120 pages left.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 29, 2010)

Lyra said:


> _Boneshaker_ by Cherie Priest.
> 
> On the cover, Scott Westerfeld calls it "a steampunk-zombie-airship adventure of rollicking pace and sweeping proportions, full of wonderfully gnarly details". I only picked it up because there aren't that many good steampunk novels out there and I've got to admit, this one really delivers.
> 
> I'm on Chapter 21, with a little under 120 pages left.


That sounds awesome!


----------



## Mojo (Sep 29, 2010)

I started reading the Hellgirl manga series as a short breather.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 29, 2010)

Finally got my _Dexter is Delicious_ book I've been waiting for 3 weeks.

Let awesomeness known as Dexter Morgan continue(And hopefully be as good as,or better than _Dearly Devoted Dexter_).


----------



## Invidia (Sep 30, 2010)

Currently rereading _The Narrative of Arthur Gordon Pym of Nantucket _by Edgar Allan Poe.


----------



## delaford321 (Sep 30, 2010)

Emma - Jane Austen

Trying to return to the classics this year!


----------



## Yoona (Sep 30, 2010)

Dreamland - Sarah Dresden .

It's ok


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 1, 2010)

I really like fantastic books so currently reading Percy Jackson book 4 
ıts quite good,kinda simple but still enjoying


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 2, 2010)

Trunk Music by Micheal Connelly, The Poet by Micheal Connelly, and Dexter Is Delicious by Jeff Lindsay.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 3, 2010)

Obama's Wars- Bob Woodward.

It's interesting how Woodward is able to repaint exactly what has occurred during Obama's presidency so far. Nearly one hundred pages in, I can't find a single instance where he says he doesn't have the information to know why "xyz" occurred.

The book allows me thus far to have a much clearer understanding of Obama's relationship with Bush aides, President Bush himself, and Clinton's people. I have a newfound respect for the former president, but certainly not his aides (especially Hayden).


----------



## Yoona (Oct 4, 2010)

Tales of a Chinese Grandmother.


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 4, 2010)

_The Spellmans Strike Again _by Lisa Lutz


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 6, 2010)

Little, Big by John Crowley


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 6, 2010)

_Geek Love_ by Katherine Dunn


----------



## jux (Oct 6, 2010)

Rereading the Gunslinger. My god I have such a crush on Stephan King.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 7, 2010)

Reading Gardens of the Moon by Steven Erikson.


----------



## Butcher (Oct 7, 2010)

_Angels Flight_ by Micheal Connelly, and _By The Light of The Moon_ by Dean Koontz.


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 8, 2010)

_Worth Dying For _by Lee Child


----------



## Yoona (Oct 9, 2010)

Little Women by Louisa May Alcott.
Classics may be my style


----------



## Butcher (Oct 9, 2010)

Just added _Proven Guilty_ by Jim Butcher.


----------



## Elphaba (Oct 12, 2010)

_I Am Number Four_ by Pittacus Lore.


----------



## Judecious (Oct 14, 2010)

parallel myths


----------



## SSJ4 Kyuubi (Oct 14, 2010)

Helter Skelter, I've put it down once before so I'm having to start again from page 1.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 14, 2010)

Nothing.

Feels bad man


----------



## Sillay (Oct 14, 2010)

_Before We Were Free_ by Julia Alvarez.


----------



## JellyButter (Oct 14, 2010)

Where The Sidewalk Ends - Shel Silvestein


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 14, 2010)

_Before They Are Hanged_ by Joe Abercrombie
_The Book of Illusions_ by Paul Auster
_Arrow's Fall_ by Mercedes Lackey


----------



## Mojo (Oct 14, 2010)

Serial Killers Up Close and Personal: Inside the World of Torturers, Psychopaths and Mass Murders - Christopher Berry-Dee

This book made me look at people differently


----------



## Elphaba (Oct 15, 2010)

_The Hunger Games_ by Suzanne Collins.


----------



## Yuuka (Oct 15, 2010)

Still reading Lord of the Flies. 2 chapters left.


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Oct 16, 2010)

Spice & Wolf Vol. 2


----------



## SatoshiHyuga (Oct 16, 2010)

Artemis Fowl The Atlantis Complex.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 16, 2010)

My fiancé's making me read "Hit and Run" its pretty good.


----------



## FalseMemorySyndrome (Oct 16, 2010)

I wanted to read a horror book for October, but had to switch between IT to the Shinning after the relization that it would proberly take me till December to read all the 1200 pages.


----------



## Butcher (Oct 16, 2010)

_White Night_ by Jim Butcher
_A Darkness More Than Night_ by Micheal Connelly
_Odd Thomas_ by Dean Koontz


----------



## Ky Hakubi (Oct 16, 2010)

The Mandalorian Armor. Boba Fett is a badass.


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Oct 16, 2010)

FalseMemorySyndrome said:


> I wanted to read a horror book for October, but had to switch between IT to the Shinning after the relization that it would proberly take me till December to read all the 1200 pages.



Good choice. The Shining is far better.

As for me, just finished _The Big Short_ by Michael Lewis and I'm reading _Pygmy_ by Chuck Palahniuk.


----------



## Ausorrin (Oct 16, 2010)

Huckleberry Finn and it's just as good as it is what everyone told me.


----------



## JellyButter (Oct 16, 2010)

Rereading: Inkheart - Cornelia Funke


----------



## Shasta McNasty (Oct 16, 2010)

_The Jungle_ by Upton Sinclair for my history class.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 18, 2010)

ps i love you by cecelia ahern 

so sad


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 18, 2010)

i wanna buy stephen king's under the dome. but i probably will only be able to do so come december


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Oct 18, 2010)

*Skinny Bitch* by _Rory Freedman & Kim Barnouin_


----------



## Judecious (Oct 19, 2010)

Parallel myths and Narrative of the Life of Frederick Douglass


----------



## Twilight's Edge (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm reading "God's Problem" by Bart D. Ehrman


----------



## Alveare (Oct 20, 2010)

SatoshiHyuga said:


> Artemis Fowl The Atlantis Complex.



Those are still being written? I need to check this out...

Right now, Bullet Garden (from the Baccano series), but I have to translate it myself, so it's slow going...


----------



## narutorockers (Oct 20, 2010)

Blood of the folds. by terry goodkind


----------



## jux (Oct 20, 2010)

The adventures of Sherlock Holmes. It's my opium


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Oct 22, 2010)

_Spiral_ by Koji Suzuki


----------



## Yoona (Oct 22, 2010)

Witch Water - Phyllis Reynolds Naylor


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 24, 2010)

_The Black Swan: The Impact of the Highly Improbable _by Nassim Nicholas Taleb and _Magic's Pawn_ by Mercedes Lackey


----------



## Dominus inactive (Oct 25, 2010)

White Fang by Jack London


----------



## Elphaba (Oct 25, 2010)

_Catching Fire_ by the Suzanne Collins.

_The Mayor of Casterbridge_ by Thomas Hardy (for a class).


----------



## Dace (Oct 25, 2010)

I've just started Richard Matheson's _I Am Legend_, gotta say that it's very different than the film...In a good way


----------



## JellyButter (Oct 25, 2010)

Stargirl - Jerry Spinelli <3


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 25, 2010)

Letters to a young brother- Hill Harper.


----------



## JustPimpin (Oct 25, 2010)

Harry Potter and the sorcerer's stone


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 25, 2010)

JustPimpin said:


> Harry Potter and the sorcerer's stone


Wow same here, I basically read it all today.


----------



## JustPimpin (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm gonna try to read them all before the next movie comes out on the 16th of Nov. I should probably hurry up huh lol


----------



## Z (Oct 25, 2010)

JustPimpin said:


> I'm gonna try to read them all before the next movie comes out on the 16th of Nov. I should probably hurry up huh lol



You got plenty of time.


----------



## JustPimpin (Oct 25, 2010)

These books are just so much better than the movies. It's kind of upsetting how much detail they leave out of the films. Well, back to reading....


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 26, 2010)

_Cujo_ by Stephen King. 

Slowly drawing closer to finally reading all of his novels.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 26, 2010)

JustPimpin said:


> I'm gonna try to read them all before the next movie comes out on the 16th of Nov. I should probably hurry up huh lol



I plan to at least watch the first six films, I've never actually watched any of the films or read any of the books before now. 

Really for the first part of the book all  I could think is how they could have skipped a lot of this stuff and made things a lot more suspenseful. 



SeveredHead4Dead said:


> _Cujo_ by Stephen King.
> 
> Slowly drawing closer to finally reading all of his novels.


After hearing IT read on Book radio I was kind of turned off to it.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 27, 2010)

Autobiography by John Stuart Mill


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 27, 2010)

Dust of Dreams (Malazan Book 9) by Steven Erikson


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 27, 2010)

_Boba Fett: A Practical Man_ ~ Karen Traviss


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Oct 27, 2010)

_Northanger Abbey_ by Jane Austen


----------



## Butcher (Oct 28, 2010)

_City of Bones_ by Micheal Connelly
_Legacies_ by F. Paul Wilson


----------



## Mαri (Oct 28, 2010)

_Great Expectations_ by Charles Dickens.


----------



## Sky12 (Oct 28, 2010)

The Second Book in the Septimus Heap series; Flyte~Angie Sage


----------



## helen82 (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm reading "Love In The Time Of Cholera" by Gabriel Garcia Marquez. It was one of the great living classics of the Spanish language. It has been called a masterpiece of sensuous prose, because of its ability to summon up the textures, sensual pleasures, tastes, and smells associated with living in a particular place at a particular time. Because of this, it has been compared to other contemporary texts such as Toni Morrison's vibrant account of Harlem life Jazz. Overblown yet controlled, Garcia Marquez's story of life, love, and lust in a convention-bound provincial city on the Caribbean coast of Colombia displays great imaginative and narrative freedom. In addition, it has an almost novella-like discipline in its structuring of recurrent ideas.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 29, 2010)

currently reading
red pyramite and some poem book


----------



## Elphaba (Oct 29, 2010)

_Mockingjay_ by Suzanne Collins.


----------



## JustPimpin (Oct 30, 2010)

Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban

I might not make it til the end before the movie comes out - the books are getting longer


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 30, 2010)

Swallowing stones by Joyce Mcdonald.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 30, 2010)

'The bully" by Paul Langan.


----------



## Butcher (Nov 1, 2010)

_Small Favor_ by Jim Butcher 
_Thr3e_ by Ted Dekker


----------



## Skylark (Nov 1, 2010)

Haruki Murakami.
"The Wind-Up Bird Chronicle"


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 3, 2010)

Howl's Moving Castle by Diana Wynne Jones


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 3, 2010)

The gun by Paul Langan.


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 3, 2010)

Now reading "Brothers in arms" By Paul Langan
I love the Bluford series.


----------



## taiyo (Nov 3, 2010)

The Singing by Alison Croggon. I'm also currently waiting for my boss to lend me Mockingjay whenever she's finished. XD


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 4, 2010)

Maniac Magee by Jerry Spinelli.


----------



## wintervalley (Nov 5, 2010)

re-reading Harry Potter
HoME - JRR Tolkien
my class is reading Catcher in the Rye, but I read that last year 
and Seventeen Syllables anthology by Hisaye Yamamoto


----------



## Z (Nov 6, 2010)

Oedipus **


----------



## viKtiMized (Nov 6, 2010)

American Gods by Neil Gaiman


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Nov 6, 2010)

Iain M Banks - The Algebraist.


----------



## JustPimpin (Nov 6, 2010)

Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 6, 2010)

Until we meet again. by Diana Ross.


----------



## ThursdayNext (Nov 6, 2010)

The Eyre Affair -- Jaspar Fforde. 

omg...amazing series.


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 6, 2010)

Stargirl by Jerry Spinelli.


----------



## Evil Ghost Ninja (Nov 6, 2010)

Wolves of the Calla by Stephen King. its the 5th book in the "Dark Tower" series.


----------



## conspirator (Nov 7, 2010)

Percy Jackson and the Olympians: titans curse
catcher in the rye
unwind
mortal instruments: City of glass
(i like to read multiple books :3)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 7, 2010)

JustPimpin said:


> Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban
> 
> I might not make it til the end before the movie comes out - the books are getting longer


Wasn't it you that started when I did. I've actually almost finished Half Blood Prince already. 

Five is the longest and it took me like...a day and a half to finished.


----------



## Netorie (Nov 7, 2010)

_Blood and Gold _by Anne Rice


----------



## pinkdoll (Nov 7, 2010)

santi sixto by Gilda, ♥
tagalog pocket book.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 7, 2010)

Night of Knives by Ian C. Esslemont


----------



## choco bao bao (Nov 7, 2010)

_The Elements of Murder_ by John Emsley


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm re-reading _Jane Eire_ by Charlotte Brontë


----------



## Sadako (Nov 8, 2010)

The Satanic Verses. 

I SWEAR I'M GOING TO FINISH IT THIS TIME.


----------



## wintervalley (Nov 8, 2010)

_Real World_ by Natsuo Kirino.


----------



## Judecious (Nov 8, 2010)

Parallel myths


----------



## Butcher (Nov 9, 2010)

_Of Mice and Men_ by John(I think) Steinbacks

Greatest American literature my ass.


----------



## Griever (Nov 9, 2010)

The King Of The Mountains - Edmond Francois Valentin About


----------



## halfhearted (Nov 9, 2010)

_My Name is Red_ by Orhan Pamuk


----------



## Dace (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm halfway through the entire adventures and memoirs of Sherlock Holmes...it's so-so


----------



## Seirenity (Nov 9, 2010)

The scent of jasmin by Janice Y.K. Lee


----------



## Mihawk sucks Cawk (Nov 9, 2010)

not really a novel but Influence by Robert Cialdini. Really useful book


----------



## jux (Nov 12, 2010)

Evil_ghost_ninja said:


> Wolves of the Calla by Stephen King. its the 5th book in the "Dark Tower" series.



ASDGHJKL; yes.


----------



## Casanova (Nov 12, 2010)

That Was Then,This Is Now by S.E. Hinton


----------



## NarutoXHinata (Nov 14, 2010)

Just finished reading the latest book from the series Garrett, P.I. called Gilded Latten Bones by Glen Cook


----------



## halfhearted (Nov 14, 2010)

_Extraordinary Popular Delusions and the Madness of Crowds _by Charles Mackay and _One Good Knight _by Mercedes Lackey


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 14, 2010)

Secrets in the shadows by :Anne Schraff.


----------



## Sillay (Nov 14, 2010)

_Night_ by Elie Wieser.


----------



## Butcher (Nov 15, 2010)

_Lost Light_ by Micheal Connelly.

Harry Bosch. 1st Person POV.

.


----------



## Santeira (Nov 16, 2010)

_Stories_, short story anthology edited by Neil Gaiman and Al Sarrantonio. 
Rereading _The Ugly Duckling_ by Iris Johanssen.


----------



## reversal (Nov 16, 2010)

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows by JK Rowling ...again. )


----------



## Mihawk sucks Cawk (Nov 16, 2010)

Shanghai express by Zhang Henshui. Had to read it for my chinese history classes, not all that sweet of a read


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 16, 2010)

On part Four of East of Eden by Steinbeck.


----------



## Netorie (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm reading this out of curiousity. And for the stupidity of it.
_Necronomicon_ by H. P. Lovecraft


----------



## escamoh (Nov 17, 2010)

otherland by tad williams

and i'm starting moby dick


----------



## halfhearted (Nov 21, 2010)

_Alexander of Macedon, 356-323 B.C. _by Peter Green
_Magic's Promise_ by Mercedes Lackey
_Attack of the Theater People_ by Marc Acito
_Networking in 24 Hours_ by Uyless Black


----------



## jugni (Nov 22, 2010)

_The Tenant of Wildfell Hall _by Anne Bronte


----------



## Angeℓίtα (Nov 22, 2010)

Agatha Christie – Ordeal By Innocence


----------



## Dace (Nov 22, 2010)

I respect Agatha Christie's work, and this one was very good. I always preferred Poirot over Marple though, the latter seemed more like her way of experimenting with the dynamics of the genre, while the former seemed to recieve the aide of skills she had honed through her career.


----------



## alchemy1234 (Nov 22, 2010)

The Problem of Evil by Peter Van Inwagen

& just started The Great Gatsby by F. Scott Fitzgerald


----------



## shizuru (Nov 22, 2010)

Bram Stoker _Dracula_


----------



## BlueyPTeam (Nov 23, 2010)

_The King's General_ by Daphne du Maurier 

…Also the original Pinnochio tales


----------



## jux (Nov 23, 2010)

BlueyPTeam said:


> _The King's General_ by *Daphne du Maurier
> *
> ?Also the original Pinnochio tales



Such a brilliant writer. I need to read King's General! how's it going so far?

I'm reading my Economics textbook atm.


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 26, 2010)

Misery by Stephen King


----------



## Darc (Nov 26, 2010)

Decision Points by President Bush


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

David Copperfield by Charles Dickens


----------



## halfhearted (Nov 29, 2010)

_Ball of Fire: The Tumultuous Life and Comic Art of Lucille Ball_ by Stefan Kanfer
_The White Castle_ by Orhan Pamuk
_Magic's Price_ by Mercedes Lackey


----------



## Judecious (Nov 30, 2010)

Re-reading Deathly hallows


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm currently reading The Darkest Powers Trilogy.  

Meaning , The Summoning, The Awakening & The Reckoning. It's in a volume, and book-wise, I'm on the last one. :33


----------



## Vault (Dec 1, 2010)

Reading The Father-thing by Philip K Dick, always knew that changing from James Patterson to him would be difficult and today i just proved it. James Patterson books are great and all but they are hardly challenging mentally. Im paying greatly now reading Dick's work, its taking me a whole lot longer to go through a page, its giving me a headache D: Im struggling xD


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 1, 2010)

Infinite Days. It's okay.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 4, 2010)

Dracula by Bram Stoker


----------



## Sillay (Dec 4, 2010)

Ada Blackjack by Jennifer Niven. I like it, but it's pretty sad considering I know what happens (this is a true story). The women survives, the man dies, and the three other men are presumed dead somewhere in the arctic.


----------



## Toby (Dec 4, 2010)

The Master and Margarita, by Mikhail Bulgakov


----------



## Sky is Over (Dec 4, 2010)

Ice Station by Matthew Reiley.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 4, 2010)

Early American Table: Food & Society by Trudy Eden


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 4, 2010)

rereading order of the phoenix


----------



## Serp (Dec 4, 2010)

Just finished Deathly Hallows again, and a few chapters into A Game of Thrones (finally).


----------



## halfhearted (Dec 5, 2010)

_The Year of Living Biblically: One Man's Humble Quest to follow the Bible as Literally as Possible_ by A.J. Jacobs and _The Fat Man: A Tale of North Pole Noir_ by Ken Harmon


----------



## blue♥ (Dec 6, 2010)

_電車男/Train Man_ - I watched the movie some time last year, but it's really different and interesting to read a compilation of the original posts of the epic Otaku love story posted on 2-chan. I'm hooked.


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 6, 2010)

_The Thirteenth Tale_ by Diane Setterfield
_The Stranger_ by Albert Camus


----------



## ViolentlyViolet (Dec 6, 2010)

_Firestarter_ by Stephen King.

Re-reading _The Hobbit_ - had forgotten how they break into song every five pages. It's so freaking annoying.


----------



## Leraine (Dec 6, 2010)

_Dune_ Frank Herbert


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 6, 2010)

Salem's Lot by Stephen King


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 6, 2010)

The Wonderful Wizard of Oz by L. Frank Baum


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 7, 2010)

Wicked: The Life and Times of the Wicked Witch of the West by Gregory Maguire


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 8, 2010)

_The God Delusion_ by Richard Dawkins.

2nd attempt.  The first time I tried to read it, I stopped on the part where Dawkins says if his wife hadn't convinced him to do it, he never would have.  I thought Dawkins might be a guy whose wife held as a sex prisoner until he wrote a book for her & stopped reading thinking it wouldn't be that good.

From what I've read thus far, I think Dawkins is very under-rated and may not have gotten the respect he deserves.  Not that I agree with him on everything, but can definitely respect the effort, especially in terms of trying to be friendly and courteous, something I myself may definitely lack at times.


----------



## blue♥ (Dec 9, 2010)

Sei Shonagon's _枕草子 The Pillow Book_ in Japanese.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 9, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Salem's Lot by Stephen King


One of my favorite books of all time.


----------



## halfhearted (Dec 10, 2010)

_The Reapers Are the Angels  _by Alden Bell
_Last Argument of Kings_ by Joe Abercrombie
_Chopin_ by Bernard Gavoty
_The Book of Lost Things_ by John Connolly


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Dec 11, 2010)

Demian, just reading it out of recreation and fun. I like the writing style~


----------



## Nihao (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm switching between two books currently :

_The Butcher's Theatre_ - Jonathan Kellerman
_Bag of Bones_ - Stephen King


----------



## Fuse (Dec 11, 2010)

World War Z and The Gun Seller(Book written by Hugh Laurie).


----------



## Citizen Bismarck (Dec 11, 2010)

*House of Leaves* by _Mark Z. Danielewski_
Re-reading *Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows* by _JKR_
*Darkly Dreaming Dexter* by _Jeff Lindsay_
*Lost Horizon* by _James Hilton_
about to start *Full Dark, No Stars* by _Stephen King_


----------



## JellyButter (Dec 11, 2010)

The Lighting Thief


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 11, 2010)

Pretty Little Liars ; Heartless. :33

Edit ; Just finished.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Dec 12, 2010)

A Clockwork Orange, by Anthony Burgess.

The Mask of Sanity, by Hervey Cleckley

Le Fantôme de l'Opéra in original French, by Gaston Leroux.

As well as several essays on several quantum physics experiments and thought experiments.


----------



## kazuri (Dec 12, 2010)

Dexter is Delicious


----------



## AndrewRogue (Dec 12, 2010)

Just Finished:
Percy Jackson & the Olympians: Sea of Monsters
About to read:
Percy Jackson & the Olympians: The Titan's Curse


----------



## jux (Dec 14, 2010)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> _The God Delusion_ by Richard Dawkins.
> 
> 2nd attempt.  The first time I tried to read it, I stopped on the part where Dawkins says if his wife hadn't convinced him to do it, he never would have.  I thought Dawkins might be a guy whose wife held as a sex prisoner until he wrote a book for her & stopped reading thinking it wouldn't be that good.
> 
> From what I've read thus far, *I think Dawkins is very under-rated and may not have gotten the respect he deserves.*  Not that I agree with him on everything, but can definitely respect the effort, especially in terms of trying to be friendly and courteous, something I myself may definitely lack at times.


Dawkins has quite a cult following, actually. A lot of people view him as the 'atheist leader'. 



Axel the Dark Hero said:


> A Clockwork Orange, by Anthony Burgess.


How fucking strange and brilliant is this book?


----------



## kazuri (Dec 14, 2010)

> Dawkins has quite a cult following, actually



Still doesnt mean he cant be underrated.



> A lot of people view him as the 'atheist leader'.



Unfortunately most of them are religious.


----------



## Mirrow (Dec 14, 2010)

From a buick 8 - Stephen King, it is good


----------



## Mofo (Dec 14, 2010)

kazuri said:


> Still doesnt mean he cant be underrated.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately most of them are religious.



Hawkins is dead set on his opinions as much as religious people are. That's what makes his books extremely annoying to read. IMHO.


----------



## halfhearted (Dec 15, 2010)

_Disappearing Spoon: And Other True Tales of Madness, Love, and the History of the World from the Periodic Table of the Elements_ by Sam Kean and _Luka and the Fire of Life _by Salman Rushdie


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 16, 2010)

The Girl Who Played with Fire by Stieg Larsson, translated by Reg Keeland


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Dec 16, 2010)

Moving Pictures by Terry Pratchett



jux said:


> How fucking strange and brilliant is this book?



Very.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 16, 2010)

Doctor Who: The Forgotten Army by Brian Minchin


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 17, 2010)

Jay Z - _Decoded_ 

and then 

_The Warded Man_ by Peter V. Brett


----------



## Sands (Dec 17, 2010)

Player One -Douglas Coupland
and
A Novel Bookstore - Laurence Cosse


----------



## Koi (Dec 18, 2010)

Re-reading _The Hunger Games_ by Suzanne Collins.

GOD PEETA WHY CAN I NOT BRING MYSELF TO LIKE YOU.


----------



## jux (Dec 18, 2010)

Koi said:


> Re-reading _The Hunger Games_ by Suzanne Collins.
> 
> GOD PEETA WHY CAN I NOT BRING MYSELF TO LIKE YOU.



Hunger Games is so goddamn addictive.

I wasn't a Peeta fan either. Peeta was strange


----------



## Dace (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm reading two at the moment. One is the Simon Pegg Autobiography, since he's been one of my favourite actors/comedians for years. The other is a dark story called _The Devils of Loudun_ by Aldous Huxley, it's an historichal story about sexual repression in the Catholic Church, where a French Priest in the 17th Century experiments with extreme sexual fantasies with a convent of nuns. Alwful lot of demonic imagery, disturbing, but somewhat compelling, since I'm all for learning about the seedier side of the chruch in that time.


----------



## Garfield (Dec 18, 2010)

The Code Book by Simon Singh



really looking forward


----------



## Vault (Dec 18, 2010)

Counter Clock World by Philip K Dick


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Dec 19, 2010)

Carrie by Stephen King


----------



## Vault (Dec 19, 2010)

Norwegian Wood by Haruki Murakami.


----------



## taiyo (Dec 19, 2010)

Almost Moon by Alice ______, she wrote "The Lovely Bones". Gotta say, she's not afraid to write some dark stuff. So far it's well-written.


----------



## Nois (Dec 19, 2010)

Vault said:


> Norwegian Wood by Haruki Murakami.



Same here


----------



## Mist Beauty (Dec 20, 2010)

I am partway through Flowers for Algernon. Scientists experiment on a  mentally deficient mouse, and it slowly grows more intelligent, performing tasks and mazes much more efficiently. They test this out on Charlie, the first human subject of this "cure." 

It's really interesting to see his new insights, and the manner in which his writing style changes as he gets smarter and smarter each day. He realizes that his "friends" made mockery of his disabilities, and feels hurt. That's how far I've gotten, but my friends tell me that it is an amazing book. 



Comic Book Guy said:


> The Wonderful Wizard of Oz by L. Frank Baum



How was this?



ViolentlyViolet said:


> (snip)
> Re-reading _The Hobbit_ - had forgotten how they break into song every five pages. It's so freaking annoying.



That made it much lighter, but each to her own I suppose.


----------



## Valtieri (Dec 20, 2010)

The painted man by Peter V Brett.


----------



## Vault (Dec 20, 2010)

Nois said:


> Same here



How are you finding it xD I read a third of it. Interesting read


----------



## Nois (Dec 20, 2010)

Vault said:


> How are you finding it xD I read a third of it. Interesting read



Tbh I have just started, but I already can see that I will find in it, what I love in Murakami's writing. Knowing that it's his only non-magic piece of fiction, makes it een more interesting for me.

Oh and I can't wait to see the movie:33


----------



## kazuri (Dec 20, 2010)

Dune. I started reading it a while ago but couldn't get that into it after 50 pages so I read a few other things. But now I'm done with those and giving it another chance.


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 21, 2010)

*The Gospel According to Jesus Christ* _by José Saramago_, i just stared to read it but its seems very interesting.


----------



## Vault (Dec 21, 2010)

Nois said:


> Tbh I have just started, but I already can see that I will find in it, what I love in Murakami's writing. Knowing that it's his only non-magic piece of fiction, makes it een more interesting for me.
> 
> Oh and I can't wait to see the movie:33



This is my first time reading any work of his, my library recommended it and on the forums there was also talk of how good it is. One problem i have with this book is how long each scene can be. Midori especially explaining stuff takes ages, it drags.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 21, 2010)

Inherent Vice by Thomas Pynchon.


----------



## Nois (Dec 21, 2010)

Vault said:


> This is my first time reading any work of his, my library recommended it and on the forums there was also talk of how good it is. One problem i have with this book is how long each scene can be. Midori especially explaining stuff takes ages, it drags.



I figured it's probably the specific characteristics of the Japanese language. Translating it is a pain in the ass. Plus, if you read more Murakami, you'll learn that the details are important for the overall impression.

Other than that, it might surprise you, but Norwegian Wood is somehow different from his other work, due to the lack of the supernatural.

I recomend 'Dance Dance Dance' next.

And perhaps some short stories like in 'After the Quake', adressing your comment on the bloating.


----------



## JellyButter (Dec 21, 2010)

Nervous - Zane

Yeah , its pretty much garbage..


----------



## Vault (Dec 21, 2010)

Nois said:


> I figured it's probably the specific characteristics of the Japanese language. Translating it is a pain in the ass. Plus, if you read more Murakami, you'll learn that the details are important for the overall impression.
> 
> Other than that, it might surprise you, but Norwegian Wood is somehow different from his other work, due to the lack of the supernatural.
> 
> ...



How far are you in the book btw? I didnt read any today, think i will finish it off tomorrow. And maybe the long stretchs of scenes was only made evident by Midori, i dont like her character. Maybe its the reason im picking this up because with other characters namely Nagasawa i never have such problems.

I will definitely check them out.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 21, 2010)

Current book I'm reading:

Brave Story by Miyuki Miyabe


----------



## Nois (Dec 22, 2010)

Vault said:


> How far are you in the book btw? I didnt read any today, think i will finish it off tomorrow. And maybe the long stretchs of scenes was only made evident by Midori, i dont like her character. Maybe its the reason im picking this up because with other characters namely Nagasawa i never have such problems.
> 
> I will definitely check them out.



Still not far, didn't have much time unfortunately The females in Murakami's books are always weird, but imma have to read more before I decide if I like Midori or not


----------



## Stripes (Dec 22, 2010)

Taking a break on novel reading at the moment and sitting back and reading fanfiction over break.


----------



## Jimin (Dec 23, 2010)

A Christmas Carol by Charles Dickens.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm reading Greywalker by Kat Richardson. It's kinda slow because I'm reading it in German so I can train my skills a bit. However, the story seems promising so far.


----------



## Dace (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm re-reading _King Solomon's Mines_ by H. Rider Haggard, I had to read it for University, but I've managed to get some spare time in my studies, so I wanted to go back and enjoy the books I liked on my courses. Good little adventure novel, easy enough to get into.


----------



## A Soggy Cactus (Dec 23, 2010)

Currently reading _The Bell Jar_ by Sylvia Plath


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 24, 2010)

_Stranger in a Strange Land_ by Robert A. Heinlein.


----------



## LifeMaker (Dec 24, 2010)

_ the judging eye _ by R Scott Bakker.

'tis not bad


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Dec 24, 2010)

Night Watch by Terry Pratchett.


----------



## sheena (Dec 24, 2010)

The City Of bones
....I didnt like it 

Oh and the house Of Night 
I think like that ether '-'


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Dec 25, 2010)

The Preserving Machine by Philip K. Dick.

One or two of the short stories inside anyway.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 26, 2010)

American Gods by Neil Gaiman


----------



## Lelouch Lamperouge (Dec 26, 2010)

Dead note *shut up ryuk*


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 27, 2010)

stephen king - under the dome

love it and i'm not even a quarter in.


----------



## Jimin (Dec 27, 2010)

Brave New World by Aldous Huxley.


----------



## Beυrre (Dec 27, 2010)

Sense and Sensibility - Jane Austen


----------



## Vault (Dec 27, 2010)

Doctor Who: Timeless by Stephen Cole


----------



## Pineapples (Dec 28, 2010)

Rereading _the Lies of Locke Lamora_.

In Bug's own words, this book is 

*Spoiler*: __ 



"heaps of fucking fun."


----------



## halfhearted (Dec 28, 2010)

_Eat, Pray, Love: One Woman's Search for Everything Across Italy, India and Indonesia_ by Elizabeth Gilbert


----------



## Felix (Dec 29, 2010)

Frank Herberts, *Dune*


----------



## Dace (Dec 29, 2010)

King Lloyd said:


> Brave New World by Aldous Huxley.



Ah, what's it like? I've just finished Huxley's _The Devils of Loudon_ and I want to read another one of his books. It's very disturbing read, so you do find it hard to leave be, but there is an awful lot of tangents he goes through in his description of the Monastery in France.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 29, 2010)

Star Wars: Fate of the Jedi: Vortex


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Dec 29, 2010)

Thud! by Terry Pratchett


----------



## Skandranan (Dec 29, 2010)

Terris Dernhelm said:


> Ah, what's it like? I've just finished Huxley's _The Devils of Loudon_ and I want to read another one of his books. It's very disturbing read, so you do find it hard to leave be, but there is an awful lot of tangents he goes through in his description of the Monastery in France.



I've read it before and thought it was excellent. It depicts a dystopian world like in Orwell's _1984_, but the ends are achieved through entirely different means. It's interesting, even if it's a tad confusing at first.

Currently reading _Dracula_ by Bram Stoker.


----------



## halfhearted (Dec 29, 2010)

_Ender in Exile _by Orson Scott Card


----------



## Dace (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm brushing up on _Catcher in the Rye_ for University.



Skandranan said:


> I've read it before and thought it was excellent. It depicts a dystopian world like in Orwell's _1984_, but the ends are achieved through entirely different means. It's interesting, even if it's a tad confusing at first.
> 
> Currently reading _Dracula_ by Bram Stoker.



I found Stoker's work pretty dense in places. Still, gotta give it credit, it is a Horror Classic.


----------



## Angeℓίtα (Dec 30, 2010)

Death on the Nile by Agatha Christie


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Dec 31, 2010)

_Foucault and feminism_ by Lois McNay
for my thesis.


----------



## halfhearted (Dec 31, 2010)

_Stuff White People Like: A Definitive Guide to the Unique Taste of Millions _by Christian Lander


----------



## JellyButter (Dec 31, 2010)

Love , Stargirl - Jerry Spinelli


----------



## Origami (Dec 31, 2010)

_Interview with the vampire - Anne Rice ;3 (Favourite book <3)_​


----------



## Elphaba (Dec 31, 2010)

_Graceling_ by Kristin Cashore


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 31, 2010)

_Mistborn_ by Brandon Sanderson.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 31, 2010)

The Secret Rites of Social Butterflies


----------



## Toby (Jan 2, 2011)

Currently reading Tom Sharpe's , said to be one of the funniest books ever. After that, I'm starting Alexander McCall Smith's _The Unbearable Lightness of Scones_. 

I love my fiction. I'm going to read so much of it this year.


----------



## Spartacus (Jan 2, 2011)

First Law Trilogy, just got into part II of book three


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 2, 2011)

_Things Fall Apart_ by Chinua Achebe


----------



## JellyButter (Jan 3, 2011)

Still reading Stargirl.
Shes so random its hard to keep up.


----------



## m o l o k o (Jan 3, 2011)

Hermann Schreiber - Marie Antoinette


----------



## miih (Jan 3, 2011)

I just finished reading *Cormac Mccarthy - The Road *today and five hours later I started reading *Dmitry A. Glukhovsky - Metro 2033*. Both are very interesting books although *The Road* has to be one of the most depressing books I've ever read. Looks like *Metro 2033* is going to be another depressing one. Which when you think about it, isn't that strange seeing as both books are set within a dystopia setting. I'd recommend *The Road* to anyone who would like to bawl their eyes out and/or are interested in psychological pieces.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 3, 2011)

The Dangerous Days of Daniel X by James B. Patterson



JellyButter said:


> Shes so random its hard to keep up.



But you're keeping in there, rite?


----------



## Platinum (Jan 3, 2011)

Let's see right now i'm reading Soon I will be Invincible by Austin Grossman and The Strain by Guillermo del Toro.


----------



## Angel3234 (Jan 3, 2011)

Twilight by Stephenie Meyer. Yeah, I know, the main character is a Mary-sue but, who cares? Really...


----------



## FakePeace (Jan 3, 2011)

Bram Stoker's Dracula. Great book, you ought to read it.


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 4, 2011)

_The Age of Spiritual Machines _by Ray Kurzwell and _And Then There Were None_ by Agatha Christie


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 4, 2011)

_The Well of Ascension_ by Brandon Sanderson


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm reading _The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring_. Last time I read was like 7 years ago, so what the hell. It's a cool story.


----------



## iPodGremlin (Jan 5, 2011)

At the moment, I am reading The Hunger Games.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 5, 2011)

Star Wars Vortex by Troy Denning


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 5, 2011)

_The Hero of Ages_ by Brandon Sanderson


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 6, 2011)

_Best Served Cold _by Joe Abercrombie and _Paperweight_ by Stephen Fry


----------



## Extasee (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm reading the Eragon series because I need points for class.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 7, 2011)

Breakfast of Champions by Kurt Vonnegut.


----------



## Kei (Jan 7, 2011)

Warriors: Into The Wild by Erin Hunter

I like this book...


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 7, 2011)

Cujo by Stephen King


----------



## Vault (Jan 10, 2011)

Cross Fire by James Patterson. 

Kyle better not die


----------



## jux (Jan 10, 2011)

King Lloyd said:


> Breakfast of Champions by Kurt Vonnegut.



THIS. FUCKING. BOOK.

Reading Never Let Me Go by Kazuo Ishiguro

it's just..holy shit...


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 11, 2011)

The Subtle Knife by Philip Pullman


----------



## Youjinbou (Jan 11, 2011)

Michael Crichton - Pirate Latitudes

It's a weird feeling reading a book completed after author's death.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 12, 2011)

_Battle Royale_ by Koushun Takemi

I was looking for some bloody, violent entertainment, something to chill after all those PKD books It's not bad so far.


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 12, 2011)

_Tao Te Ching _by Lao Tzu (reread) and _American Psycho_ by Bret Easton Ellis


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 12, 2011)

halfhearted said:


> _Tao Te Ching _by Lao Tzu (reread) and _American Psycho_ by Bret Easton Ellis


Good luck with American Psycho.


----------



## Vault (Jan 13, 2011)

The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo by Stieg Larsson.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 13, 2011)

The Graveyard Book by Neil Gaiman and Death Troopers by Joe Schreiber.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 13, 2011)

Across the Universe by Beth Revis

It's alright so far. Revis has always been my favorite English teacher,and the only one I didn't get into huge argument with all the time.

Than again,I've never been a big fan of teen novels. For some odd reason,the protagonists are more serious than most of the adults in the fiction genre.


----------



## JellyButter (Jan 13, 2011)

The Lightning Thief


----------



## Levithian (Jan 14, 2011)

*Full dark no stars*, much better than Kings last short story collection but not as good as his old stuff like Night shift and so on. 

Here are my comments on a couple of the tales.

The first story was a morality tale in a way, it was very well written, emotionally effecting but I found it almost impossible to sympathize with the main character, except of the loss of his son, which was in a way his own fault. The man destroyed everything he touched and in the end got his just reward. Well written but depressing.

I liked fair extension about the man that made a deal with the devil from a roadside stand. I could sympathize with him a little, and was glad he didn't die of cancer and seemed to prosper for once, but also felt bad for his friend a little also, and saw it from his point of view as well. What was refreshing was, the main character didn't come to the stereotypical end with his deal, that would have been like every other story of the kind.


----------



## Kunoichi gal (Jan 14, 2011)

halfhearted said:


> _Tao Te Ching _by Lao Tzu (reread) and _American Psycho_ by Bret Easton Ellis



I have read certain sections of the Tao Te Ching for my Chinese philosophy/humanities classes....good times. It's all about yin and yang!


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 14, 2011)

The Zombie Survival Guide by Max Brooks.


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 15, 2011)

_The City of Silver_ by Annamaria Alfieri


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jan 16, 2011)

Artemis Fowl by Eoin Colfer (_good_)
The Magician's Apprentice by Trudi Canavan (_nice_)
Storm Front by Jim Butcher (_bad writing_)


----------



## Yozakura` (Jan 16, 2011)

The Client, by John Grisham


----------



## Lonely Soul (Jan 17, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Across the Universe by Beth Revis
> 
> It's alright so far. Revis has always been my favorite English teacher,and the only one I didn't get into huge argument with all the time.
> 
> Than again,I've never been a big fan of teen novels. For some odd reason,the protagonists are more serious than most of the adults in the fiction genre.



That's cool that you know her. ATU is on my wishlist; hope to buy it and read it soon.

I'm reading _Low Red Moon_ by Ivy Devlin. I'm reading it because a friend didn't want her copy anymore.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 17, 2011)

The Amber Spyglass by Philip Pullman.


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 17, 2011)

_Robin Hood_ by J. Walker McSpadden 



Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Good luck with American Psycho.



Thank you! I'm starting to realize that I need all the luck I can get with the novel. A great book but not always an enjoyable read.



Kunoichi gal said:


> I have read certain sections of the Tao Te Ching for my Chinese philosophy/humanities classes....good times. It's all about yin and yang!



Sounds like an interesting class or at least one which has a nice selection of reading material. I'm surprised that they didn't have you read the whole work, considering how short it is.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 17, 2011)

I am about to start reading _The Warded Man_ by Peter V. Brett. 

I honestly don't know a whole lot about it but it received some good reviews on a few sites so I decided to check it out. I also have the sequel _The Desert Spear_.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 17, 2011)

_Fire_ by Kristin Cashore


----------



## KidTony (Jan 17, 2011)

on the road by Jack Kerouac, for my contmp lit class. I do not like beat generation writing all that much, having to brave through this book.


----------



## O-ushi (Jan 18, 2011)

2091 Space Odyssey Three

So far I've read the first 6 chapters and Im wondering when Heywood Floyd will actually leave the space station. So far its all been describing how the the human race has changed with Jupiter turning in to the sun and the alien creators of the monoliths making themselves known to the human race. Not that its uninteresting, its just that some of the things that have happened to societies on earth and have developed between the events of the last novel 2010 and this novel 2091 is a little irritating and dissapointing despite the fantastic events. 
In other words I'll keep reading this book


----------



## JellyButter (Jan 23, 2011)

The Adventures Of Huckleberry Finn


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 23, 2011)

_The Big Over Easy_ by Jasper Fforde


----------



## Vault (Jan 23, 2011)

O-ushi said:


> 2091 Space Odyssey Three
> 
> So far I've read the first 6 chapters and Im wondering when Heywood Floyd will actually leave the space station. So far its all been describing how the the human race has changed with Jupiter turning in to the sun and the alien creators of the monoliths making themselves known to the human race. Not that its uninteresting, its just that some of the things that have happened to societies on earth and have developed between the events of the last novel 2010 and this novel 2091 is a little irritating and dissapointing despite the fantastic events.
> In other words I'll keep reading this book



I was underwhelmed by A Space Odyssey myself.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 25, 2011)

City of Bones .


----------



## Stripes (Jan 26, 2011)

'Much Ado About Nothing'; Shakespeare 

 We're reading it in my sophomore English Honors class; it's pretty good literature but I've never liked Shakespeare's way of killing and lovers and the bitter romance that is universal. None the less it's better than R&J.


----------



## horsdhaleine (Jan 26, 2011)

_Nectar in a Sieve_ by Kamala Markandaya.

Looking for a copy of Umberto Eco's _Baudolino_.



miih said:


> I just finished reading *Cormac Mccarthy - The Road *today and five hours later I started reading *Dmitry A. Glukhovsky - Metro 2033*. Both are very interesting books although *The Road* has to be one of the most depressing books I've ever read. Looks like *Metro 2033* is going to be another depressing one. Which when you think about it, isn't that strange seeing as both books are set within a dystopia setting. I'd recommend *The Road* to anyone who would like to bawl their eyes out and/or are interested in psychological pieces.



The second book sounds interesting...


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 26, 2011)

_Imprimatur_ by Rita Monaldi and Francesco Sorti

Got this book for Christmas. Apparently it's scandalous and was banned by the Vatican or something like that...blah blah...as always I'm sceptical whenever I get a book like this in my hands. Almost halfway through and I'm not really impressed, but will read it till the end.


----------



## Origami (Jan 26, 2011)

Still reading 'The republic' by Plato.​


----------



## taiyo (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm going to start _Lord Loss_ by Darren Shan. The cover still scares the crap out of me but since my cousin commisioned for me to draw her a comic dealing with demons, I figured I'd read the _Demonata_ series. 

Oh and I want to read Stephen King's _Cell_, my older cousin bought it for me.


----------



## Saturday (Jan 26, 2011)

Hamlet. So far so good.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Jan 26, 2011)

The Fallen


----------



## Raka_of_Konoha (Jan 26, 2011)

The complete & uncut version of The Stand by Stephen King. Got about 400 pages to go.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 26, 2011)

_Shadowrise_, by Tad Williams, third book in the series.

Not the best fantasy series I've read, but engaging enough to keep me curious enough to see how it ends.


----------



## Levithian (Jan 27, 2011)

Roots by Alex Haley.


----------



## JellyButter (Jan 29, 2011)

Eat Pray Love


----------



## Butcher (Jan 29, 2011)

_Needful Things_ by Stephen king


----------



## cheshire cat (Jan 30, 2011)

_Romulus, My Father_ by Australian philosopher _Raimond Gaita_.


----------



## Garfield (Jan 30, 2011)

Blink by Malcolm Gladwell. Its not that great.


----------



## escamoh (Jan 30, 2011)

going through all the Hitchhikers Guide To The Galaxy books. i'm on the second one right now and they're pretty damn funny so far.

also reading Moby Dick.


----------



## Santeira (Jan 31, 2011)

*Mark Billingham's* _The Burning Girl_. It was just a random purchase from Borders by reading the praise written at the back cover. Read the prologue. It's just okay so far.

And *Cormac McCarthy's *_The Road_. So far, it gives the feeling of endless hopelessness and impending doom. Something like that.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jan 31, 2011)

Percy Jackson & the Olympians: the lightning thief 


anyways is there a thread for it?


----------



## Sho (Jan 31, 2011)

_Ghengis Khan: The Emperor of All Men_ by Harold Lamb.



Levithian said:


> Roots by Alex Haley.



Great choice. I read that years ago and it's definitely a memorable read.



Santeira said:


> And *Cormac McCarthy's *_The Road_. So far, it gives the feeling of endless hopelessness and impending doom. Something like that.



I've heard good things about that book from a cousin of mine and always wanted to check it out. I saw a little bit of the movie as well and it really does give you that feel that you describe.


----------



## Santeira (Jan 31, 2011)

Sho said:


> I've heard good things about that book from a cousin of mine and always wanted to check it out. I saw a little bit of the movie as well and it really does give you that feel that you describe.


I purchased it because it won 2007's Pulitzer Prize for Fiction, and the praises written at the cover, back cover and inside the book.

It leaves me wondering of what if a very basic thing that I take for granted now is taken away. I root for the characters. Even in the most hopeless situation, the bond displayed between the main characters as they wander through the (literal) darkness is heartrending. I see why it won the Pulitzer prize. I didn't know it has a movie--I'll definitely check it out.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Feb 1, 2011)

_Firestarter_ by Stephen King.


----------



## Kikyo (Feb 1, 2011)

Reading _Journey to the West_. Got a boxed set of the entire Chinese epic (4 volumes). It'll take a while to read it all. But it's interesting to see how Sun Wukong aka Goku (from Dragonball or Saiyuki) was originally written. He's a helluva jerk, not nice or sympathetic at all, it's a very different characterization.


----------



## jugni (Feb 2, 2011)

_Of Mice and Men_ by John Steinbeck


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 2, 2011)

_The Court of the Air_ by Stephen Hunt. 

Really enjoying it so far.


----------



## Korbin Jess (Feb 2, 2011)

I just finished the giver last week
anyone else think the end should have more to it?


----------



## KuzuRyuSen (Feb 3, 2011)

Tuesdays With Morrie by Mitch Albom.


----------



## Mojo (Feb 4, 2011)

Beauty's Punishment - A. N. Roquelaure


----------



## Raiden (Feb 5, 2011)

I tried reopening Woodward's _Obama's Wars_. It's too depressing though.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 6, 2011)

on the couch by alisa kwitney. 

kinky


----------



## Pineapples (Feb 6, 2011)

mybowandarrow70 said:


> Tuesdays With Morrie by Mitch Albom.



Good book.

I'm currently reading and loving *Kitchen Confidential: Adventures in the Culinary Underbelly*.


----------



## Origami (Feb 6, 2011)

The Shadow of the Wind.​


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Feb 8, 2011)

MARKED BY P.C. & KRISTIN CAST.


----------



## sheena (Feb 10, 2011)

Goodman Brown


----------



## Parallax (Feb 11, 2011)

Promethea Vol.1
The Real Frank Zappa Book

Zappa owns


----------



## SatoshiHyuga (Feb 11, 2011)

The Hunger Games


----------



## Pineapples (Feb 12, 2011)

Starting to read *After Dark* by Haruki Murakami


----------



## Hansus Maximus (Feb 12, 2011)

I am reading "Norwegian wood" by Haruki Murakami right now. He is one of my favorite writers and I am reading all of his works right now.
Just amazing


----------



## Judecious (Feb 12, 2011)

The Prince-Niccolò Machiavelli


----------



## Invidia (Feb 12, 2011)

Currently re-reading *American Psycho *by Bret Easton Ellis. I enjoy this book a little too much.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 12, 2011)

The Well of Ascension by Brandon Sanderson


----------



## Koi (Feb 13, 2011)

I've been re-reading parts of _Mockingjay_ to sort of follow along with markreads.net and his reviews.  I decided that I don't think I like it, even though I adore the first two books.  Especially the end.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Honestly I didn't love Peeta OR Gale for Katniss, though maybe I preferred Gale slightly more even though I knew she'd end up with Peeta.  What I hated about the end was that the story itself ends with Katniss and Peeta and the real/not real thing.  Why?  What does that have to do with much of anything?  It wasn't the focus of the book, and honestly it felt sort of.. shoehorned in.  After _everything_, all of the horrible, despicable shit that everyone had gone through in this book, I just didn't think it was the right subject to end on.  I don't know.  Maybe it's just me.  The epilogue was eh.

Personally I wanted Katniss to either be single forever or to die, but maybe that's cruel.  I wanted her to live for _her_, I suppose, and not be a pawn ever again, to be free to do what she wants without interference from other people.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 14, 2011)

I am reading Thirteen Days by RFK.

Fascinating novel; I found it especially interesting that JFK really took control of the situation nearing it's end, and allowed his advisors to basically control policy at the beginning.


----------



## Jena (Feb 15, 2011)

Mockingjay, after a straight run through the Hunger Games and Catching Fire.

_Damn_, they are good.


----------



## CaloricMoon (Feb 15, 2011)

Paranormacy

OMG this book is a must if your into all paranormal things. it is such a smooth read you'll finish the book in 2 days flat. 

I highly recommend


----------



## Wilykat (Feb 15, 2011)

Warriors by Erin Hunter. I had a good deal on 18 books set (3 sets of 6 rather) and as a long time cat lover, I thought it looked interesting.

As Hermione said, it's for light reading.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 15, 2011)

On this page alone there are two people reading two things I've been meaning to pick up. Kitchen Confidential and The Hunger Games. Instead I am currently reading The Year of the Hare by Arto Paasilinna. Basic premise being a man who drops everything he knows in his life after hitting a hare with his car. He goes on a journey with the little bugger. I think it mostly caught my interest because I was just reading Bats Sing, Mice Giggle.


----------



## Nimander (Feb 16, 2011)

I am reading _The Burning Stone_ by Kate Elliott, from the _Crown of Stars_ series.

HOLY SHIT.

How did this series escape my notice for so many years?  It's been a long time since your standard elves/medieval times/magic fantasy book could engage me this well, but damn me if Elliott isn't pulling it off.  She's just that good.  I'm only three books into a seven book series, yet I cannot drop the book for the life of me.  In a way, I'm glad I never found this series before, because I'm able to enjoy it now for the first time.  

I honestly didn't expect a series this good after reading Elliott's _Spirit Gate_ trilogy, which she wrote after this one.  But I guess, like most authors, her first work was her best.


----------



## jugni (Feb 16, 2011)

_East of Eden_ by John Steinbeck


----------



## NekoGirl14 (Feb 17, 2011)

wallflower


----------



## LifeMaker (Feb 17, 2011)

_ The way Of Kings _ by Brandon Sanderson. So far it's excellent


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 17, 2011)

The Girl Who Kicked the Hornets' Nest by Stieg Larsson, translated by Reg Keeland


----------



## KuzuRyuSen (Feb 18, 2011)

*Digital Fortress* by Dan Brown.


----------



## illmatic (Feb 19, 2011)

_The Windup Girl_ by Paolo Bacigalupi

_City of Bones_ (The Mortal Instruments Series #1) by Cassandra Clare


----------



## Orxon (Feb 20, 2011)

_The Black Lung Captain_ by Chris Wooding


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 22, 2011)

_The Red Tent _by Anita Diamant


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2011)

Insomnia by Stephen King.

So far so good, though I'm not sure why I'm reading about an old dude who can't sleep too good.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 23, 2011)

Oliver Twist. Yes never read it in school and have no reason not to now.


----------



## Kikyo (Feb 23, 2011)

Just started _Fer-de-Lance_ by Rex Stout, the first of the Nero Wolfe detective stories.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 24, 2011)

The Handmaid's Tale by Margaret Atwood


----------



## LifeMaker (Feb 25, 2011)

Magna Defender said:


> The Handmaid's Tale by Margaret Atwood



Yeah, i quite enjoyed that one when i read it a long time ago, though i wish it went into more background detail about what caused all the social changes.... 

anyway, i am now opening up _ The Crippled God _ by Steven Erikkson.

Excited i am


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 25, 2011)

_A Game of Thrones (A Song of Ice and Fire, Book 1)_ by George R. R. Martin


----------



## Quincy James (Feb 26, 2011)

Finished another Christie 
_Murder at the Vicarage_.
Apparently it's the introduction of Miss Marple... she's described quite differently in this one.  Really it makes the whole of St Mary Mead seem really unpleasant. No wonder she changed how the Marps acts. She's really not very nice in this one, although the whole thing overall is as charming as ever.
Good mystery to it, too, I was guessing 'till the end.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 26, 2011)

Known and Unknown- Donald Rumsfeld.

Facisnating to learn of the troubles other presidents faced through Rumsfeld lens. So far I've read a little bit about his role in the Reagan administration. I really want to read about how he modernized the military, but I'm pretty sure I'll stop reading sometime during the Bush presidency. Basically towards the end but not exactly the end of the book itself.


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 27, 2011)

gardens of the moon


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 27, 2011)

Sasuke said:


> gardens of the moon



Great taste but its as expected. 


_____


Hurting Distance by Sophie Hannah


----------



## cheshire cat (Feb 27, 2011)

The Turn of the Screw - Henry James


----------



## cheshire cat (Mar 1, 2011)

The Big Sleep by Raymond Chandler

Things I Want My Daughters To Know by Elizabeth Noble


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 1, 2011)

_The Hunger Bone_ by Debra Marquart


----------



## Keme (Mar 2, 2011)

At the moment, I am reading The Tin Star by J.L. Langley.


----------



## Necro?sthete (Mar 3, 2011)

L'Oeuvre d'art totale
In French.


----------



## Elphaba (Mar 4, 2011)

Brave New World by Aldous Huxley


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 4, 2011)

The Crippled God by Steven Erikson


----------



## Yeti (Mar 4, 2011)

Wuthering Heights and some Zen books!


----------



## SatoshiHyuga (Mar 4, 2011)

_Last Sacrifice_ by Richelle Mead


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 5, 2011)

_ The Magician's Apprentice _ by Trudi Canavan. 

It's a prequel to her first series. it's started decently enough


----------



## Yasha (Mar 6, 2011)

Almost finish 1Q84 Book 3. Disappointing. It's too long and lacks the captivating elements to keep people interested.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 6, 2011)

Deadhouse Gates by Steven Erikson


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 7, 2011)

Star Wars: Red Harvest by Joe Schreiber

Interesting read so far.

And Macbeth by Shakespeare, unless that doesn't count.


----------



## JellyButter (Mar 9, 2011)

Peaches - Jodi Lynn Anderson


----------



## Renaissance (Mar 9, 2011)

Currently reading the Ra Materials.


----------



## Sassy (Mar 9, 2011)

Currently Reading :
Pretty Little Liars the (1st book) Out of the novel.


----------



## Butcher (Mar 10, 2011)

_What the Night Knows_ by Dean Koontz
_The Overlook_ by Micheal Connelly
_The Burning Wire_ by Jeffery Deaver


----------



## Mara (Mar 10, 2011)

Breakfast of Champions by Kurt Vonnegut
What the fuck.


----------



## Luckyday (Mar 11, 2011)

All Men Are Brother by Pearl S. Buck
I wish I never pick it up. It taking forever to finish it.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 11, 2011)

Memories of Ice by Steven Erikson.


----------



## Sequester (Mar 11, 2011)

Dexter By Design by Jeff Lindsay.


----------



## KuzuRyuSen (Mar 11, 2011)

Currently reading, _The Hound of the Baskervilles_ by Arthur Conan Doyle.


----------



## Momentum (Mar 11, 2011)

Does Marvel Zombie count?


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 11, 2011)

Green Days by the River. It's a great "coming of age" Caribbean novel.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Mar 11, 2011)

Mass Effect: Ascension by Drew Karpyshyn. It's far more interesting than Revelation was though the prequel was a good read as well.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 11, 2011)

Luckyday said:


> All Men Are Brother by Pearl S. Buck
> I wish I never pick it up. It taking forever to finish it.



I read another translation of that one. I thought it was more good than not.


----------



## cheshire cat (Mar 13, 2011)

Toms And Dees: Transgender Identity And Female Same-Sex Relationships In Thailand By Megan Sinnott.


----------



## Krisis (Mar 14, 2011)

A short history of tractors in Ukranian - by Marina Lewycka (for the third time  - love the book) also Stephen Hawking - Brief History of Time (Don't understand the equations all that well but interesting.) 
I like reading more than one book at a time :3


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 16, 2011)

Robin Hobbs Farseer Trilogy: Assassins Apprentice.

Seems good so far, moves ahead a bit slowly overall, but definitely interesting.


----------



## Koroshi (Mar 17, 2011)

_Sputnik Sweetheart_ by Haruki Murakami.

So good.


----------



## cheshire cat (Mar 17, 2011)

_Witch Child_ by Celia Rees


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 18, 2011)

The Truth About Forever - Sarah Dessen


----------



## DemiGodEP (Mar 19, 2011)

The Giver was a good book.

Currently I am reading multiple books one of them being "Brave new world."


----------



## Citizen Bismarck (Mar 20, 2011)

*Richard Laymon* - _Blood Games_. I'm still quite at the beginning of the story, can't wait until the for R.L. usual slaughtering and raping takes place.


----------



## jux (Mar 20, 2011)

Life in the Cosmos - Lee Smilon. 

Really different and snappy essay style.


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm reading Blindside by Priscilla Cummings.


----------



## cheshire cat (Mar 22, 2011)

_False Impression_ by Jeffrey Archer


----------



## Nakor (Mar 22, 2011)

Night Angel trilogy: The Way of Shadows


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 24, 2011)

The Virgin Suicides by Jeffrey Eugenides


----------



## Nakor (Mar 24, 2011)

The Night Angel trilogy by Brent Weeks


----------



## Matariki (Mar 25, 2011)

A Clash of Kings by George R.R. Martin


----------



## Elphaba (Mar 25, 2011)

Incarceron by Catherine Fisher


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 25, 2011)

The Cold One by Christopher Pike


----------



## Santeira (Mar 26, 2011)

After reading many good reviews, I've finally purhased Kazuo Ishiguro's _Never Let Me Go _yesterday. Currently reading that. 

I also purchased a book that compiles 4 novels:-

Michael Duffy's _The Tower_
Clive Cussler's _Medusa_
Peter Lovesey's _Skeleton Hill_
Richard Paul Evan's _Grace_

I think between the four, I'll read Skeleton Hill first.


----------



## Invidia (Mar 26, 2011)

_The Glass Cell _ by Patricia Highsmith


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Mar 26, 2011)

Blindside by Priscilla Cummings.


----------



## JellyButter (Mar 27, 2011)

After - Amy Efaw


----------



## Sahyks (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm still reading 'The Shadow Lines' by 'Amitav Ghosh'. I'm trying to write a report on it at the same time though.


----------



## Netorie (Mar 29, 2011)

_To Kill A Mockingbird_ by Harper Lee

Read it in high school and hated it because I didn't have an appreciation of literature back then. Now I love to read and thought I'd give it a try again.


----------



## Kiryuu (Mar 30, 2011)

Heather Brewer – Eighth Grade Bites: Chronicles of Vladimir Tod


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 30, 2011)

_Cell_ by Stephen King

Not bad so far.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 1, 2011)

_House of Chains_ by Steven Erikson


----------



## cheshire cat (Apr 2, 2011)

_*The Well of Loneliness* by Radclyffe Hall_


----------



## Rikuto (Apr 3, 2011)

ezxx said:


> plato and a platypus walk into a bar



That book's amazing. I hear they got hurt though. /blender

Tomorrow When the War Began


----------



## sphicentnxaur (Apr 3, 2011)

I just started reading the first book of Hunger Games trilogy. Can't wait to buy the 2nd book.


----------



## KittieSocks (Apr 6, 2011)

American Gods by Neil Gaiman


----------



## Angelus (Apr 6, 2011)

The Picture of Dorian Gray by Oscar Wilde


----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 8, 2011)

just finished City of Fallen Angels - Cassandra Clare


----------



## Judecious (Apr 8, 2011)

1984 by George Orwell


----------



## Alex. (Apr 9, 2011)

Anna Karenina by Leo Tolstoy.


----------



## Invidia (Apr 9, 2011)

_Coma_ by Robin Cook.


----------



## Pineapples (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm about to read (again) Game of Thrones


----------



## Extasee (Apr 10, 2011)

_Warriors: Into The Wild_ by _Erin Hunter_


Never thought I'd be into cats this much.


----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## JellyButter (Apr 13, 2011)

InkSpell - Cornelia Funke


----------



## Akatsuki4Life (Apr 16, 2011)

Wicked by Gregory Maguire


----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 16, 2011)

Im going to start this one tomorrow.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 16, 2011)

_Midnight Tides_ by Steven Erikson


----------



## Garfield (Apr 16, 2011)

Modern Control Engineering by Katsuhiko Ogata
Control Systems Engineering by Nagrath and Gopal
Computer Networks by Tannenbaum
Digital and Analog Communication Systems by Leon Couch
Computer System Architecture by N. Morris Mano
Integrated Electronics by Jacob Millman and Christos Halkias


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 16, 2011)

Star Wars: Legacy of the Force: Betrayal.


----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Jena (Apr 18, 2011)

Queen of the Damned-Anne Rice

I read it a long time ago but I can't remember any of it. A really good book, though. Pretty creepy too.


----------



## slaura23 (Apr 18, 2011)

Life after death..


----------



## KittieSocks (Apr 18, 2011)

American Gods (still)


----------



## Pseudo (Apr 18, 2011)

The Bible.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2011)

I just started reading IT after finishing the Dark Tower IV.


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Apr 18, 2011)

Great Expectations by Charles Dickens.


----------



## Thedevilshandgun (Apr 19, 2011)

Vagabond by Bernard Cornwell

its the second in a medevil "historical" novel. The author writes one or two events or battles from history into his story. Without giving away to much The first book is about an archer named Thomas who seeks revenge after his town was torn apart by raiders and a holy lance which was said to destory great evil in the form a dragon.

The author has also written the series/books;
Starbuck Chronicles
Gallows Thief
The warlord trilogy
and the Sharpe series


----------



## Citizen Bismarck (Apr 19, 2011)

*Right to Life* by _Jack Ketchum_. Reads like BDSM porn.



> A woman is kidnapped in front of an abortion clinic by a desperate, psychotic couple so that she can bear a child for them. Feeding her unlikely stories of an organization that deals in human slaves, they lock her up in their basement and torment her for the remainder of her pregnancy.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Apr 23, 2011)

Philip Pullman - The Good Man Jesus And The Scoundrel Christ


----------



## Cornbreesha (Apr 24, 2011)

A cook book called Taste of Home: 2007 Annual Recipes


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 25, 2011)

IT...it's pretty awesome so far.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> IT...it's pretty awesome so far.


 That's funny, I started reading IT about 2 weeks ago.

Then I stopped.

Now I'm reading this small book titled _Apathy_. It was given to me on loan so I figured I better read this first (it's pretty small).

Hilarious book so far.


As for IT, I don't know, I am not getting into it. Maybe it's a slow-starter like Insomnia though.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 25, 2011)

Heat Wave by Richard Castle

Just started it a few days ago, so far so good.


----------



## Sann (Apr 25, 2011)

_Rosie Dunne_ by Cecelia Ahern and I have to say: it's funny as hell and the lovely relationship between Rosie & Alex is already from the first page sooo touching and amazing. Simply love it! From the start you know that they should be together...and..aw...it's fantastic and I really hope that they'll get their chance at some point of their lives.


----------



## Lindsay (Apr 25, 2011)

Menmoch the Devil, by Anne Rice. Looked interesting so I picked it up for spring break.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That's funny, I started reading IT about 2 weeks ago.
> 
> Then I stopped.
> 
> ...


How far did you get? The first 60 pages are good, after that it gets really good.


----------



## Dash (Apr 27, 2011)

Assassin's Quest of the Farseer trilogy by Robin Hobb, great book so far although its not as good as the second.

Will dive right into Game of Thrones right after it.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 27, 2011)

The Gunslinger by Stephen King


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Apr 28, 2011)

The Spook's nightmare. It's brilliant.


----------



## blackbird (Apr 29, 2011)

Finally got my hands on a copy of Richard Matheson's I am Legend. 

I'm about fifteen pages in and the echo of the Will Smith movie in my mind already makes me cringe.


----------



## Levithian (Apr 29, 2011)

Watchers, by Dean Koontz, the intelligent dog thing seems ridiculous, though its not really as its written and the story is good over all. From watching the movies I thought it would suck but I was wrong.


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 29, 2011)

The Sword of The Lictor by Gene Wolfe


----------



## JellyButter (Apr 29, 2011)

The Secret of Peaches


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 30, 2011)

Epic

Mr. Monday and

Dust City



I haven't read a good book in a while and these seemed interesting enough but they're not. I'm very slowly reading these books. Like a chapter every now and then..... When the hell is the 5th book of the Gatekeepers coming out!!!! I've been waiting like two years now!!


----------



## abcd (Apr 30, 2011)

Lord Yu said:


> The Sword of The Lictor by Gene Wolfe



I am reading Shadow of the torturer by gene wolfe


----------



## Ferno (Apr 30, 2011)

Re-reading The Great Gatsby for my lit exam next month.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 30, 2011)

Neverwhere by Neil Gaiman


----------



## Bit Sean (May 1, 2011)

Cormac McCarthy - Blood Meridian.

It's pretty great, but I wouldn't call it "enjoyable" in a normal sense.


----------



## Levithian (May 2, 2011)

Shivers 6 is total crap so far, they include slices of life tales and call them horror, is that crap what frightens people these days? 

There was one horror story about not being PC, thats really scary, I meant wtf is this? The only other original short story so far was one about crazy people, and it was gross out, not horror. 

It should be called tales of the mildly depressing. The other one was about a old guy in a old folks home who's son never visited him and nothing supernatural or the least bit scary happens. 

So far the only good one was a old retelling of a King story from creepshow 2, the crate. I hope its get better, because so far its wasted money.


----------



## Huntress (May 2, 2011)

Swallows and Amazons.
its been sitting on my bookshelf for years, and ive read everything else. im only a couple of chapters in but its not the most gripping of books so far. if ur really into old skool sailing then i guess it would be more interesting, cause it has ALOT of sailing talk.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 4, 2011)

Just now getting around to reading A Game of Thrones, it's really good so far.


----------



## Sanity Check (May 4, 2011)

Brenden Sanderson's _Wheel of Time_ books.  

I may give up the series and find something else to read, though.


----------



## Sadako (May 4, 2011)

_King, Queen, Knave_ by Vladimir Nabokov. It's really good so far - funny in a surreal way.


----------



## cheshire cat (May 4, 2011)

Dream Chaser by Sherrilyn Kenyon


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 4, 2011)

Endymion by Dan Simmons


----------



## Keollyn (May 6, 2011)

Highland Captive by Susan Tanner.

My first foray into romance. I'm such a chick.


----------



## LifeMaker (May 6, 2011)

Just started 'The White-Luck Warrior' by Scott Bakker.

good as usual


----------



## VioNi (May 6, 2011)

"The Passing of Mother Mary" by Christina Reyes. 

Can't believe my High School Teacher wrote her own book.


----------



## Sassy (May 7, 2011)

Currently reading Tagged by Mara Purahugen (I beilve that's how you spell her last name)


----------



## Velocity (May 7, 2011)

The Wise Man's Fear, by Patrick Rothfuss. Damn this book is awesome. I was going to start A Game of Thrones, but I can't pull myself away from it.


----------



## LeafCake (May 7, 2011)

Since I have run out of money to buy any more books and can't be bothered to go to the library, I'll be reading Little Women for the 100th time. This book never gets old for me.


----------



## Nathen (May 7, 2011)

"The Southern Vampire Mysteries: Dead Reckoning" by Charlaine Harris


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 7, 2011)

The Moon Children by Beverley Brenna


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (May 8, 2011)

The Hobbit by J. R. R. Tolkien


----------



## Raiden (May 8, 2011)

Malcolm X by MM.

Very good so far. I think the transition in describing Malcolm's change from a young hooligan to a man of Islam was a bit rough though. 

Interesting to learn that he was involved in homosexual activities.


----------



## Pseudo (May 8, 2011)

Now and Forever - Danielle Steel


----------



## Rodney89 (May 8, 2011)

Im reading through all the harry potter books again.


----------



## Kiryuu (May 9, 2011)




----------



## Sasuke (May 9, 2011)

The Bonehunters by Steven Erikson


----------



## Kiryuu (May 10, 2011)




----------



## Sann (May 10, 2011)

Since yesterday _The Road to Avalon_ by Joan Wolf.
Finally a book that shipps Arthur & Morgan to no extent^^


----------



## LeafCake (May 10, 2011)

By The River Piedra I Sat Down And Wept by Paulo Coelho.


----------



## sphicentnxaur (May 11, 2011)

My Sweet Audrina by V.C. Andrews...creepy but I love it!


----------



## Shɑnɑ (May 11, 2011)

I just started Assassins Creed Renaissance and finished it, I loved it -- What Ezio says when he gets Emilio was just kick-ass! Oh, and all the Rosa and Ezio moments are just too much too bear on me! Oliver Bowden is a man after me own heart!

The man can write and damn did assassinations never sound so oddly attractive until he writes them! Great adaption to one of the best Story's and Games out there.


----------



## Nakor (May 11, 2011)

Middlesex by Jeffrey Eugenides
It's pretty amazing.


----------



## LeafCake (May 12, 2011)

Today I'm Alice by Alice Jamieson.


----------



## Jena (May 14, 2011)

City of Bones

Honestly, I hate it. But I agreed to run a stupid bookclub so I have no choice in finishing it.


----------



## choco bao bao (May 14, 2011)

Just finished _Memoirs of a Geisha_, should be starting on _Game of Thrones_ pretty soon!


----------



## LeafCake (May 14, 2011)

The Girl with Glass Feet by Ali Shaw.


----------



## Lord Yu (May 14, 2011)

_*The Warrior Prophet*_ by R. Scott Bakker


----------



## Sasuke (May 15, 2011)

_Reaper's Gale _by Steven Erikson


----------



## Renreg (May 15, 2011)

Thanks for the memories - Cecilia Ahern


----------



## Parallax (May 17, 2011)

Cannery Row by John Steinbeck

its ok so far.


----------



## Nightfall (May 19, 2011)

Bartimaeus: The Golems Eye


----------



## Malicious Friday (May 19, 2011)

The Pokemon Black and White manual booklet


----------



## halfhearted (May 19, 2011)

_100 Years of Solitude_ by Gabriel Garcia Marquez


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 21, 2011)

George Pérez: Storyteller by Christopher Lawrence


----------



## halfhearted (May 21, 2011)

_One Thousand and One Nights_ by various authors, _A Room With a View_ by E.M. Forster, and _A Clash of Kings_ by George R.R. Martin


----------



## Koroshi (May 22, 2011)

Rereading _Norwegian Wood_ by Haruki Murakami.

Not his best, but still quite good.


----------



## Katzuki (May 22, 2011)

I'm re-reading 'Snow Flower and the Secret Fan'.


----------



## Raiden (May 22, 2011)

Malcolm x by MM. Soo good.

I'm almost done.

About 100 more pages to go.


----------



## LeafCake (May 23, 2011)

I started A Game of Thrones today, didn't like watching the TV series not having read the book.


----------



## Sadako (May 26, 2011)

Re-reading Agnes Grey by Anne Bront? at the moment. Too bad that most people only know about Charlotte and Emily.


----------



## taiyo (May 26, 2011)

I started _A Brave New World_. My friend says it's terrifying. I figure if I can read and appreciate this; I should have no problem rereading _1984_.


----------



## Darth (May 26, 2011)

Reading "Reaper's Gale" by Steven Erikson. The seventh book in the series I think.


----------



## Dream Brother (May 26, 2011)

bellezza said:


> Re-reading Agnes Grey by Anne Bront? at the moment. Too bad that most people only know about Charlotte and Emily.



Anne is cool. (Although the one I read was _The Tenant of Wildfell Hall_.)


----------



## ~M~ (May 26, 2011)

The Catcher in the Rye. I hate it.


----------



## Sadako (May 28, 2011)

Dream Brother said:


> Anne is cool. (Although the one I read was _The Tenant of Wildfell Hall_.)



She's just as talented as her sisters imho, although of the Bront? sisters' books Jane Eyre will always be my favourite.


----------



## ~M~ (May 28, 2011)

Now on Othello.


----------



## Platinum (May 30, 2011)

House of Leaves by Mark Danielewski.


----------



## Kamioto Furin (May 30, 2011)

False Memory by Dean Koontz.


----------



## horsdhaleine (May 31, 2011)

_The Age of Innocence_ by Edith Wharton



"In reality they all lived in a kind of hieroglyphic world, where the real thing was never said or done or even thought, but only represented by a set of arbitrary signs." 



"Ah, good conversation - there's nothing like it, is there? The air of ideas is the only air worth breathing."


----------



## Jezebel (May 31, 2011)

Varney, the Vampyre by James Malcolm Rymer. Apparently it helped inspire Dracula. :0


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2011)

I just started reading The Dark Tower V: Wolves of the Calla this weekend.




It's like coming home.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm reading right now is *The Beaties by William Sleator.*

The weirdest thing about the book is that the main character reminds me of my old best friend.


----------



## Shiranui (Jun 1, 2011)

_One Hundred Years of Solitude_ by Gabriel García Márquez, _Cryptonomicon_ by Neal Stephenson, and _Hitch 22: A Memoir_ by Christopher Hitchens.


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 2, 2011)

_A Storm of Swords _by George R.R. Martin


----------



## Jimin (Jun 2, 2011)

Homer's Iliad. It's been pretty interesting so far. I like the modern translation of the translation I'm reading.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 3, 2011)

_Return of the Crimson Guard_  -  Ian C. Esslemont.


----------



## blackbird (Jun 4, 2011)

_Things Fall Apart_ by Chinua Achebe.


----------



## Shiranui (Jun 4, 2011)

_Lolita_ by Vladimir Nabokov.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 4, 2011)

Clan of the Cave Bear.

I haven't read it in a while and the disappointment that was the last two books made me want to remember the goodness of the old.


----------



## superattackpea (Jun 4, 2011)

~M~ said:


> The Catcher in the Rye. I hate it.



That atrocity was what compelled me to start reading comic books, the book is as detrimental to kids as reality television.


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 5, 2011)

Yeah well dumb School required it be read. 

Anyways. Pride and Prejudice now, Jane Austen.


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 6, 2011)

_Amores_, _Ars Amatoria_, _Remedia Amoris_ and _Medicamina Faciei Femineae_ by Publius Ovidius Naso (Ovid)


----------



## akatsukigirl456 (Jun 6, 2011)

Death Note 4


----------



## ArcticSiren (Jun 8, 2011)

I am currently reading _Graceling_ by *Kristin Cashore*.


----------



## Trunkten (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm splitting my time between *The Confucian Analects*, and *Embracing Defeat: Japan in the Aftermath of World War II*, because I'm cool like that.


----------



## ScaryRei (Jun 9, 2011)

Trunkten said:


> I'm splitting my time between *The Confucian Analects*, and *Embracing Defeat: Japan in the Aftermath of World War II*, _because I'm cool like that._





Finally got around to reading the first chapter of 1Q84 by Haruki Murakami.


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 9, 2011)

The Sound and the Fury - Faulkner


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 10, 2011)

_A Young Girl's Diary_ Collected and compiled by Shashank A. Sinha


----------



## Shiranui (Jun 13, 2011)

_Dune_ by Frank Herbert.


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 13, 2011)

_The Life and Death of Harriett Frean_ by May Sinclair and _The Castle of Otranto _by Horace Walpole


----------



## Dash (Jun 14, 2011)

A Game of Thrones by George R.R. Martin

Ship of Magic by Robin Hobb


----------



## Damaris (Jun 14, 2011)

*Constantine's Sword* by James Carroll & the most recent edition of Stedman's Medical Dictionary.


----------



## JellyButter (Jun 19, 2011)

Do The Funky Pickle - Jerry Spinelli


----------



## Elphaba (Jun 19, 2011)

_Divergent_ by Veronica Roth


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jun 22, 2011)

*The Fellowship of the Ring* by J. R. R. Tolkien


----------



## Melanie Skye (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm reading The Language Instinct: How our Mind Creates Language by Dr. Pinker


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 28, 2011)

Preventing Genocide: Practical Steps Toward Early Detection and Effective Action by David A. Hamburg, M.D. (revised & updated 2010)


----------



## Madao87 (Jun 28, 2011)

*The zombie survival guide.*


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 28, 2011)

_Dust of Dreams_ - Steven Erikson


----------



## Santeira (Jun 30, 2011)

Currently I'm reading _Game of Thrones_ by George R. R. Martin and _The Name of the Wind_ by Patrick Rothfuss. But from the look of things I think I'm going to finish the latter first. 

Rothfuss has a certain flair to his writing that is engaging. Will do a proper review somewhere when I finish with his book. 

Oh yeah, the only real fantasy book series I've read before this was LOTR and I must say I am not a fan of Tolkien, though I don't dislike him or anything.  I'm not sure why I haven't attempted reading fantasy. It has always been horror, thriller or contemporary fiction or classics with me. 

Now I kinda feel like I missed out.


----------



## JellyButter (Jun 30, 2011)

Chicken Soup For Teenage Soul IV .


----------



## LeafCake (Jul 1, 2011)

Commited by Elizabeth Gilbert.


----------



## dream (Jul 1, 2011)

Mission of Honor by David Weber.


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Jul 2, 2011)

Bokuboku Sensei by Hideyuki Niki and Confucianism - Introduction by Xinzhong Yao.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 2, 2011)

The Future and Freedom of the Post American World by Fareed Zarkaria

Reading the book makes me disagree with it's basic notion that America cannot do anything to further put itself ahead of emerging global players. It also made me feel as if we need a President who is going to flex the muscle of the entire economy to ensure America's dominance over other countries. Fareed tries to provide a positive forecast of the future, but lightly brushes over the dangers of a surge of confidence from other countries...such as Russia's invasion of Georgia.


----------



## JellyButter (Jul 2, 2011)

Walk Two Moons - Sharon Creech


----------



## Alpha (Jul 5, 2011)

The General From the Cherub series.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 5, 2011)

A Game of Thrones

this is a very good book.


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (Jul 5, 2011)

1984 by George Orwell.
The Naked Roommate by Harlan Cohen.
The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks by Rebecca Skloot.


----------



## Aesa (Jul 8, 2011)

Memoirs of a Geisha by Arthur Golden


----------



## Alpha (Jul 8, 2011)

Veritas Academy - The Hunter Exams


----------



## Aesa (Jul 8, 2011)

Catch-22 by Joseph Heller


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 8, 2011)

City of Fallen Angels by Cassandra Claire


----------



## Air D (Jul 8, 2011)

Nuriel said:


> City of Fallen Angels by Cassandra Claire



What an amazing book!  Do you like her series?


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Jul 9, 2011)

Fahrenheit 451 by Ray Bradbury. Very interestin.


----------



## Oppip (Jul 9, 2011)

I have allot of books I have been wanting to read, but i have to finish the ones I am currently reading.
Right now I am reading The Lost Hero by Rick Riordan.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 9, 2011)

The Catcher and the Rye

The Power of Intention.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 9, 2011)

Air D said:


> What an amazing book!  Do you like her series?



I do.  I've read all of them so far.


----------



## Air D (Jul 9, 2011)

Nuriel said:


> I do.  I've read all of them so far.



I like them too.  I'm currently awaiting Clockwork Prince in December.  I think a lot is going to be revealed in that novel.  She always leaves me with a cliffhanger that puts me on the edge for next year to arrive!


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jul 9, 2011)

i haven't ready any book, i plan on reading a book soon


----------



## Santeira (Jul 10, 2011)

Currently, with two other books, _Fragile Things_ by Neil Gaiman.


----------



## Distance (Jul 10, 2011)

_Complete Short Fiction_ - Oscar Wilde


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 10, 2011)

American Gods by Neil Gaiman


Then I'm going to read the the Black Company series by Glen Cook


----------



## NarutoXHinata (Jul 10, 2011)

The House of the Stag by Kage Baker.


----------



## Kanali (Jul 10, 2011)

Arn - Tempelriddaren by Jan Guillou.


----------



## Lamb (Jul 10, 2011)

I just finished Jonathan Carroll's _The Land of Laughs_ and Mohsin Hamid's _Moth Smoke_.

Am about to start _Dirt_ by Sean Doolittle


----------



## dream (Jul 10, 2011)

Just started re-reading the Dresden Files series starting with Storm Front.


----------



## StoneCliff (Jul 11, 2011)

The Hobbit.

So. Much. Description.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 12, 2011)

Started A Clash of Kings today it's a good book.


----------



## horsdhaleine (Jul 12, 2011)

Re-reading _The Sun Also Rises_ by Ernest Hemingway.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jul 12, 2011)

It's been a while I've read any good fantasy books. I picked up two of Neil Gaiman's books at the library. I'm reading Stardust first.


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 12, 2011)

_The Crippled God _- Steven Erikson


----------



## Nakor (Jul 12, 2011)

Sasuke said:


> _The Crippled God _- Steven Erikson



I'm curious as to what you think of the series. I just finished The Crippled God myself.

A Dance with Dragons by George R R Martin


----------



## familyparka (Jul 13, 2011)

_Pride and Predjudice_, sublime, really


----------



## krome (Jul 15, 2011)

Game of Thrones - George R.R. Martin


----------



## Netorie (Jul 15, 2011)

Reading _Pillars of the Earth_ by Ken Follett for the third time. I really like this book a lot. pek


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jul 16, 2011)

Just finished Earth X by Jim Krueger and co, can already feel my brain working on the complexities.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jul 17, 2011)

*The Sisterhood Of the Traveling Pants*- Anna Brashares


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 17, 2011)

Wheeler said:


> *The Sisterhood Of the Traveling Pants*- Anna Brashares



I got to ask: 

Just WTF came over you to read a book like that .


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jul 18, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I got to ask:
> 
> Just WTF came over you to read a book like that .



 My cousin force me to join this book that's full of teenage girls. So, I had to read it.


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Jul 18, 2011)

_A Time To Kill_ by John Grisham



krome said:


> Game of Thrones - George R.R. Martin



Oh, my friends have been saying that this is a great book. If I remember right, this has been turned into a series?


----------



## Akatora (Jul 18, 2011)

finished "a Feast for crows" a few days ago
was the hardest of the ice & fire books to gt through so far imo

not sure when i'l lstart on book 5 or read something else before


----------



## Kikyo (Jul 18, 2011)

_God's Demon_ by Wayne Barlowe. War in Hell, pretty interesting.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 18, 2011)

Kamioto Furin said:


> _A Time To Kill_ by John Grisham
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, my friends have been saying that this is a great book. If I remember right, this has been turned into a series?


Been a long time since I read a Grisham novel.  I think the last one I read was The Last Juror.


----------



## Judecious (Jul 20, 2011)

1984 by  George Orwell.


----------



## Jena (Jul 20, 2011)

Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix 

Not the first time I've read it.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jul 20, 2011)

Akatora said:


> finished "a Feast for crows" a few days ago
> was the hardest of the ice & fire books to gt through so far imo
> 
> not sure when i'l lstart on book 5 or read something else before



Would it help if I told you that's there's no Brienne wondering around for chapters on end in ADWD?


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 20, 2011)

Oliver Twist by Charles Dickens


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 25, 2011)

Of Human Bondage by W. Somerset Maugham


----------



## NarutoXHinata (Jul 26, 2011)

The Enemy Within Warhammer Novel by Richard Lee Byers


----------



## Angelus (Jul 26, 2011)

_Peter Ackroyd_ - *The Death of King Arthur*


----------



## Huntress (Jul 26, 2011)

The Places in Between - Rory Stewart


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 27, 2011)

Secrets in the Shadows-Anne Schraff


----------



## KidTony (Jul 27, 2011)

Mistborn series book 1: The final empire, Brandon Sanderson.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 28, 2011)

About 200 pages into A Storm of Swords

I love this series so much.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2011)

Ghost Story by Jim Butcher


----------



## Angoobo (Jul 28, 2011)

Game of thrones


----------



## Detective (Jul 28, 2011)

*Novel:* Dresden Files XIII ~ Ghost Story 
*Author:* Jim Butcher


----------



## KidTony (Jul 28, 2011)

so many new people getting into ASOIF.


----------



## Prowler (Jul 28, 2011)

the hobbit - Tolkien


----------



## Jena (Jul 29, 2011)

The Tale of the Body Thief by Anne Rice

and

Ship Breaker by Paolo Bacigalupi


----------



## Felix (Jul 29, 2011)

The Wise Man's Fear


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 29, 2011)

The Wind-Up Bird Chronicle by Haruki Murakami.


----------



## Tion (Jul 30, 2011)

Anne Proulx's Close Range.

Just fucking wow. It's brutal.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 30, 2011)

The Gun-Paul Langan


----------



## Nois (Jul 30, 2011)

Waiting till my copy of the Clash of Kings comes in mail.


----------



## krome (Jul 30, 2011)

A Dance with Dragons - George R.R. Martin


----------



## Pineapples (Aug 1, 2011)

_Busted Flush _. A mosaic novel with authors like...George R.R. Martin!


----------



## Nois (Aug 1, 2011)

Nois said:


> Waiting till my copy of the Clash of Kings comes in mail.



Just happened this morning *reads*


----------



## Corruption (Aug 1, 2011)

_A Feast For Crows_


----------



## Sassy (Aug 1, 2011)

Blue Bloods. Started yesterday.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Aug 1, 2011)

I just finished I Am Legend, it's a pity that the Will Smith film diverged so far from the novel.

And it's been on my shelf for ages so I'm about to start Catch 22.


----------



## Garfield (Aug 4, 2011)

My first serious attempt at Murakami is showing me just how sorely I've missed out on reading him earlier. Then again the higher level of maturity I have now is helping me make just so much connections (lol Nakata's conversation with the truck driver) with the book.
Oh if you haven't guessed it already, btw, it's Kafka on the Shore. I'm loving every bit of Murakami, He's so brilliant at making a really convoluted plot that it's awesome!


----------



## Utz (Aug 4, 2011)

_Sputnik Sweetheart_ by Haruki Murakami

The last of Murakami's works I've yet to read, and now finally got a chance ^^.

Excited for the translation of his newest work to come later this year.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 5, 2011)

A Song of Ice and Fire - books 1 through 5.
Currently on book 3.


----------



## Santeira (Aug 5, 2011)

Full Dark, No Stars by Stephen King.


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 5, 2011)

_The Crippled God_ - Steven Erikson.

6 months and 3.3 million words later, I have finished this superb series.


----------



## Pacifista (Aug 5, 2011)

_And Then There Were None_ by Agatha Christie

Finally got my hands on the book. Over halfway through it, currently.


----------



## Stripes (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm re-reading the Wake Trilogy, because I bought them on sale. Good weekend coming up.


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 5, 2011)

_Why We Suck: A Feel Good Guide to Staying Fat, Loud, Lazy and Stupid_ by Denis Leary


----------



## Damaris (Aug 5, 2011)

The Book of Images, by Rilke.


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 6, 2011)

Book 1 of the _Codex Alera_ series by Jim Butcher. Currently on or around chapter 10 and this is looking like it is going to be an awesome read.


----------



## Kanali (Aug 6, 2011)

Dragons of Spring Dawning by Margret Weiss and Tracy Hickman. Been plowing through the Dragonlance series, 4 down  13 to go


----------



## Gabe (Aug 6, 2011)

rereading the strain by chuck hogan and Guillermo del toro


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 6, 2011)

a clash of kings.


----------



## Sub0123 (Aug 6, 2011)

I am currently reading a Spiderman novel.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 6, 2011)

_Doctor Who: Apollo 23_ by Justin Richards


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 8, 2011)

_Dead Babies_ by Martin Amis


----------



## Hidan (Aug 8, 2011)

Pacifista said:


> _And Then There Were None_ by Agatha Christie
> 
> Finally got my hands on the book. Over halfway through it, currently.



Favorite alltime book, love it.

I am reading Mistborn : The Last Empire by Brandon Sanderson


----------



## Kiryuu (Aug 8, 2011)

Supernaturally by Kiersten White


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 8, 2011)

- Dresden Files: Ghost Story by Jim Butchter
- Player Piano by Kurt Vonnegut
- I, Lucifer by Glen Duncan


----------



## Parallax (Aug 8, 2011)

A Feast for Crows
some Faulkner Essays
probably gonna start Wild Sheep Chase in a few days.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 8, 2011)

The Left Hand of Darkness by Ursula K. Le Guin


----------



## Chasseur (Aug 9, 2011)

Right now I'm reading "The Hunger Games - Mockingjay" by Suzanne Collins 
The 2nd time already...


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Aug 10, 2011)

Zorba the Greek by Nickos Kazantzakis.


----------



## Alex. (Aug 10, 2011)

_Mistborn : The Well of Ascension_ by Brandon Sanderson


----------



## Pepito777 (Aug 11, 2011)

The Ants trilogy by Bernard Werber.


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 13, 2011)

Embassytown by China Mieville


----------



## NarutoXHinata (Aug 14, 2011)

Re-Reading some Warhammer (both 40k and Fantasy) novels at random.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 14, 2011)

The Kite Runner by Khaled Hosseini


----------



## dream (Aug 14, 2011)

The Green Angel Tower by Tad Williams.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 16, 2011)

The Collector by John Fowles


----------



## Litho (Aug 16, 2011)

Nausea by Sartre.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 16, 2011)

Clash of Kings.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 16, 2011)

Homer's _Odyssey_.


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Aug 16, 2011)

J.K. Toole - _A confederacy of dunces_


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 17, 2011)

_Stonewielder_ - Ian Cameron Esslemont


----------



## Sadako (Aug 17, 2011)

_Different seasons_ by Stephen King. Not at all something I'd usually read, but I kind of like it.


----------



## Narsha (Aug 17, 2011)

I am reading _L'?cume des jours_ by Boris Vian.


----------



## LeafCake (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm broke so unable to buy any new books, and my library is shockingly bad, so I'm re-reading the LOTR trilogy I have.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 17, 2011)

The White Tiger by Aravind Adiga


----------



## Akatora (Aug 18, 2011)

Finished reading the fourth Twelve Kingdoms book yesterday, could remember most of it from the anime but some extra scenes and it still being a great story keept me going


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Aug 18, 2011)

The holy Quran.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 18, 2011)

A Dance With Dragons

finally got this started today


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 18, 2011)

9 Dragons my Micheal Connelly.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 18, 2011)

Divergent by Veronica Roth


----------



## Stripes (Aug 18, 2011)

Finally.

'Pretties'. Been a while since I've read the 'Uglies' decided to keep going with the series.


----------



## Butcher (Aug 22, 2011)

Side Jobs by Jim Butcher

Blackout(I forgot who wrote it)

These two books are my back to school books.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 22, 2011)

I started reading _Mr. Murder_ by Dean Koontz. I tossed a coin to see if I would read that, Wicked, or IT.

Next time it's Wicked or IT.

Then it's whatever's left over.


Then I'll have to buy another book.


----------



## Damaris (Aug 22, 2011)

American Gods by Neil Gaiman.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Aug 22, 2011)

Not reading any.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 22, 2011)

Glen Cooks Black Company

Not sure what I think of it for now, it will probably get better. Not a good diverse cast yet though.


----------



## Detective (Aug 23, 2011)

Hammered ~ Iron Druid Chronicles # 3 by Kevin Hearne.


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (Aug 23, 2011)

Lolita ~ Vladimir Nabokov. 

Extremely disturbing to say the least.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 23, 2011)

The Lovely Bones by Alice Sebold


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 23, 2011)

AFFC, next it'll be ADWD.


----------



## SleeplessNarc (Aug 24, 2011)

Portnoy's Complaint. 
A novel concerning the conversation of Jewish identity, sexual perversion(lots and lots of this), institutions of society and the absurdities of life between a neurotic Jew and his psychoanalyst? Hells. Yeah.


----------



## Plush (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm reading - Wake by Lisa McMann.

It looks like it's gonna be a quick read in my eyes due to the riveting events that happen to take place through the novel thus far. ...


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Aug 24, 2011)

crescendo by becca fitzpatrick.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 25, 2011)

The Paper Garden: Mrs. Delany {Begins Her Life's Work} at 72 by Molly Peacock


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 25, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I started reading _Mr. Murder_ by Dean Koontz. I tossed a coin to see if I would read that, Wicked, or IT.
> 
> Next time it's Wicked or IT.
> 
> ...


Dude, Mr. Murder sucks balls . Read Intensity. It's one of Koontz's good books, and one of the best books I've read. The title really fits the book.


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 27, 2011)

Sundiver by David Brin
Beyond Good and Evil by Friedrich Nietzsche (reread)
Dance Dance Dance by Haruki Murakami


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 28, 2011)

A Dance with Dragons
Finally got it.


----------



## Huntress (Aug 28, 2011)

Mao: The Unknown Story


----------



## FakePeace (Aug 28, 2011)

Dante's Comedy.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 28, 2011)

The Screenwriter's Bible.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 28, 2011)

Still on Dance With Dragons

but now I am reading The Filth by Grant Morrison :x


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 28, 2011)

I have been re-reading Steve Alten's MEG series.  I plan on purchasing the upcoming titles.


----------



## Spaul (Aug 29, 2011)

I am reading ...
Beat the Reaper by Josh Bazell ...


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 29, 2011)

_Nixon Reconsidered_ - Joan Hoff


----------



## zantha (Aug 29, 2011)

ivanho, by walter scott. i'm not that into it, but its on my list of 1001 book to read, so i will read it.


----------



## Arigato (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm reading *Game as Ned* by _Tim Pegler_.
And I have to say that Erin in this book dont have much luck.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 29, 2011)

PlacidSanity said:


> I have been re-reading Steve Alten's MEG series.  I plan on purchasing the upcoming titles.


Awesome series isn't it? His MEG series is kick-ass, although I like his Grim Reaper trilogy and Domain trilogy more.


----------



## Jena (Aug 30, 2011)

Game of Thrones


----------



## blue♥ (Aug 30, 2011)

Finished Sabriel, reading the sequel Lirael.


----------



## Fran (Aug 30, 2011)

I finally got _The Elephant Vanishes_. 

Not enjoying it as much as the other releases.


----------



## Damaris (Aug 30, 2011)

_The Captain's Verses_ by Pablo Neruda

this has got to be somewhere around my thirtieth re-read, but whatever, fuck the police.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Aug 31, 2011)

Finished Lies My Teacher Told Me by Loewen, and now moving on to _American Gods _by Neil Gaiman.


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 31, 2011)

Timequake by Kurt Vonnegut and Startide Rising by David Brin


----------



## Hariti (Sep 3, 2011)

_Anna Karenina_ by Tolstoy


----------



## Jena (Sep 3, 2011)

War of the Worlds (for school)

I've also started rereading Twilight at work. 
Yeah, yeah, yeah, I know....


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 3, 2011)

A Supernatural Novel;
_War of the Sons_ by Rebecca Dessertine & David Reed


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 4, 2011)

Oryx and Crake by Margaret Atwood
The Postman Always Rings Twice by James Cain
Earth by David Brin
The Know-It-All: One Man's Humble Quest to Become the Smartest Person in the World by A.J. Jacobs
I Want To Thank My Brain For Remembering Me by Jimmy Breslin


----------



## Jiraiya's Girl (Sep 4, 2011)

Breathless by Dean Koontz
Jurassic Park by Micheal Crichton
and a book titled Silk, but I can't remember who wrote it.


----------



## krome (Sep 4, 2011)

A Dance With Dragons by George R.R. Martin.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 8, 2011)

Writing about Literature: A Guide for the Student Critic by W.F. Garrett-Petts


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Sep 8, 2011)

The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn by Mark Twain.
I was feeling angst-ridden and aggressive today so, I decided to read this book ,because it's an american classic literature ,and I relief my stress and feelings towards reading books.


----------



## Brie (Sep 8, 2011)

Rereading Philip Pullman's His Dark Materials trilogy.

I was planning on doing a book report for the third and most controversial book, The Amber Spyglass, but that got me reading all of the books over again.


----------



## Jena (Sep 8, 2011)

Jiraiya's Girl said:


> Jurassic Park by Micheal Crichton


That's a good one. 



Brie said:


> Rereading Philip Pullman's His Dark Materials trilogy.
> 
> I was planning on doing a book report for the third and most controversial book, The Amber Spyglass, but that got me reading all of the books over again.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 9, 2011)

Reading _Fragile Things, A Clash of Kings_ and re-reading _American Gods. _


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Sep 9, 2011)

For my studies: The triumph of American painting :a history of abstract expressionism by Irving Sandler
For my pleasure: Journey to the West by Wu Cheng'en


----------



## The_Light (Sep 9, 2011)

Just finished _The Hobbit_...

Lord of the Rings - Tolkien


----------



## tessacha (Sep 10, 2011)

Scarlett by Alexandra Ripley.
I love the classics


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 11, 2011)

Encyclopedia Britannica, Volume 1


----------



## blue♥ (Sep 12, 2011)

_The Great Mirror of Male Love 男色大鏡_


----------



## Ferno (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## Spica (Sep 14, 2011)

The Hunger Games


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 16, 2011)

Brie said:


> Rereading Philip Pullman's His Dark Materials trilogy.
> 
> I was planning on doing a book report for the third and most controversial book, The Amber Spyglass, but that got me reading all of the books over again.


I personally thought Amber Spyglass was the worst of the series(It's not a bad book, just worse than the other two).

I'm reading:
_Darkness, My Old Friend_ by Lisa Unger
_The Quiet Game_ by Greg Iles


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm currently reading The Mists of Avalon by Marion Zimmer Bradley. So far I'm enjoying it. Just started chapter 5 though, we'll see if it gets even better.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 17, 2011)

Currently reading:

"The Parasites" by Daphne du Mauries

"Island In The Sun" by Alec Waugh

"World Without End" by Ken Follett

"The Ultimate Hitchhiker's Guide (The five novels in the hitchhiker series and a bonus story, all in one book)" by Douglas Adams


----------



## Sadako (Sep 17, 2011)

The Girlfriends Guide to Pregnancy.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 17, 2011)

_The Ghost Road_ - Pat Barker
_Lady Audley's Secret_ - Mary Elizabeth Braddon


----------



## Butcher (Sep 17, 2011)

_Ghost Story_ by Jim Butcher


----------



## Darking Rayleigh (Sep 17, 2011)

Mother by maxim gorky


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 17, 2011)

Butcher said:


> _Ghost Story_ by Jim Butcher


Harry Dresden. The biggest badass in history .


----------



## Parallax (Sep 17, 2011)

A Wild Sheep Chase by Haruki Murakami

it's delightful


----------



## Pacifista (Sep 17, 2011)

_John Dies at the End_ by David Wong


----------



## Eternity (Sep 17, 2011)

Pacifista said:


> _John Dies at the End_ by David Wong



Sounds like a spoiler


----------



## Parallax (Sep 19, 2011)

On the Road by Jack Kerouac (for class)

Collected Essays, Speeches, and Public Letters by William Faulkner


----------



## Ruby Moon (Sep 20, 2011)

The Lost Hero by Rick Riordan.


----------



## Bonten (Sep 25, 2011)

_The Hunger Games_ by Suzanne Collins, it's written really well, keeps you wanting to know more and the characters feel real, I can empathise with them a lot. I've only had two sessions reading it and I'm half finished.


----------



## lathia (Sep 25, 2011)

Bioshock "Rapture" by John Shirley


----------



## gershwin (Sep 25, 2011)

_Vanity Fair_ by Thackeray.
ugh...its hard to read classic novels in the original when your english is bad


----------



## Kirigakure Cleaveri (Sep 26, 2011)

Inverting the Pyramid: A History of Football Tactics by Jonathan Wilson


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 28, 2011)

_Full Moon, No Stars_ by Stephen King.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Sep 29, 2011)

_The Reluctant Fundamentalist_ for class


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 30, 2011)

The First Law book 1 The Blade Itself.


----------



## Firesnake1 (Sep 30, 2011)

"Troubled Sleep" by Jean-Paul Sartre


----------



## Ferno (Oct 2, 2011)

_The Music of the Primes_ by Marcus du Sautoy.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Oct 3, 2011)

_A Secret History: The Book of Ash #1_ by Mary Gentle.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm reading "The Color of Water" by James McBride.


----------



## JellyButter (Oct 6, 2011)

Taste Berries For Teens.


----------



## Terra Branford (Oct 6, 2011)

I am starting The Hunger Games right now. I haven't found a discussion thread for it though, so I am sad. T.T


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 6, 2011)

The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo by Steig Larsson

Started off really slow, but has actually become quite good.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 6, 2011)

Sigvald by Darius Hinks.

This book is super well written so far, the language it's fluent and delicious and the main character despite having a super decadent nature, it's super amusing, likable and deep.

I really recommend it.


----------



## Commander Vimes (Oct 8, 2011)

I am finally starting the Discworld Series. I am also reading Fahrenheit 451 for the first time.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Oct 8, 2011)

_The Red Pyramid_ by Rick Riordan.


----------



## TheTsukishima (Oct 8, 2011)

_A Separate Peace_, by John Knowles.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Oct 14, 2011)

The Lord of the Rings- The Fellowship of the Rings part one by: J.R.R Tolkien


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 17, 2011)

Prospero's Daughter by Elizabeth Nunez


----------



## Violence (Oct 17, 2011)

Face Your Fear by Rabbi Shmuley


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 20, 2011)

The Good Soldier: A Tale of Passion by Ford Madox Ford


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 20, 2011)

The Girl Who Played With Fire by Steig Larsson. First one was very good ,and I can't wait to read this one.


----------



## Terra Branford (Oct 21, 2011)

The Hunger Games and the first Lord of the Rings book.


----------



## Juli (Oct 21, 2011)

1Q84 Book 3 by Haruki Murakami.


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 21, 2011)

_The Blade Itself_ by Joe Abercrombie.


----------



## myle (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Ruby Moon (Oct 22, 2011)

In the Hands of the Great Spirit by Jake Page
History Lessons: How Textbooks Around the World portray U.S. History by Dana Lindaman and Kyle Ward


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 23, 2011)

A Supernatural Novel;
*The Unholy Cause* by _Joe Schreiber._


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 23, 2011)

_Before They Are Hanged_ by Joe Abercrombie.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 23, 2011)

Animal Man vol.1-3 by Grant Morrison and Chas Troug


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 23, 2011)

The Lord of the Flies by William Golding.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 24, 2011)

Kafka on the Shore by Haruki Murakami

re reading it, hopefully it's of equal quality if not better


----------



## Parallax (Oct 24, 2011)

Song of Solomon by Toni Morrison

god this book sucks


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Oct 24, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> The Lord of the Flies by William Golding.



^ This. I'm also reading that book as well.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 24, 2011)

The Chimps of Fauna Sanctuary by Andrew Westoll


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm halfway through The Dead Zone.


I must say, it's very different than what I had expected.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 25, 2011)

Going to read "Eldest" by Christopher Paolini in addition to the ones I have already posted here last time.


----------



## Butcher (Oct 25, 2011)

The Strain by Guillermo Del Toro(I think that is how you say his name) 

The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo by Stieg Larson


----------



## Santeira (Oct 26, 2011)

1Q84 by Haruki Murakami.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 26, 2011)

Supernatural Novel;
Night Terror by _John Passarella_


----------



## Ruby Moon (Oct 26, 2011)

_The Son of Neptune _by Rick Riordan.


----------



## Levithian (Oct 28, 2011)

Bag of bones by King.


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 28, 2011)

Game of Thrones: A Song of Ice and Fire. -George R.R. Martin

Like it so far.


----------



## Violence (Oct 28, 2011)

A Summer Without Rain by Christie Gordon pek


----------



## Detective (Oct 30, 2011)

*Title:* Spellbound ~ The Grimnoir Chronicles # 2
*Author:* Larry Correia


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 30, 2011)

* The Girl Who Kicked The Hornet's Nest* by Stieg Larsson.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 31, 2011)

Haven't read anything in a while so I went to Waterstones, to the SF section and spotted the 1st Hitchhikers quadrilogy all in one book (as it turns out), so ye should be starting that at some point.


----------



## Prendergast (Oct 31, 2011)

1Q84, probably the most accessible murakami novel yet albeit a bit on the heavy side. The pacing is good so far.


----------



## Violence (Nov 1, 2011)

Dune: Muad'Dib (book 2) by Frank Herbert pek


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 2, 2011)

*Supernatural Novel;*
Coyote's Kiss by _Christa Faust_


----------



## Ruby Moon (Nov 2, 2011)

_Good Omens_ by Neil Gaiman and Terry Pratchett.


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 2, 2011)

_*Pride and Prejudice*_ by Jane Austen


----------



## Primavera (Nov 2, 2011)

_Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets_ by J. K. Rowling. I just got into the HP series, and it's pretty interesting so far.


----------



## halfhearted (Nov 5, 2011)

W.C. Fields: His Follies and Fortunes by Robert Lewis Taylor
The World is Flat: A Brief History of the 21st Century by Thomas L. Friedman
The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy by Douglas Adams (reread)


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Nov 5, 2011)

The Girl with the Dragon Tatto by Stieg Larsson.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 6, 2011)

_Fellowship of the Ring_ by Tolkein. About 280 pages in and it is pretty boring so far. Honestly not sure how it is classified as one of the best. I can see from the standpoint of it being one of the innovators or whatever but damn, BORING.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 6, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> _Fellowship of the Ring_ by Tolkein. About 280 pages in and it is pretty boring so far. Honestly not sure how it is classified as one of the best. I can see from the standpoint of it being one of the innovators or whatever but damn, BORING.



I agree, couldn't finish them personally, I got bored.



Thinking of either reading: A Song of Ice and Fire, The Hunger Games, or The Tokaido Road.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 6, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> _Fellowship of the Ring_ by Tolkein. About 280 pages in and it is pretty boring so far. Honestly not sure how it is classified as one of the best. I can see from the standpoint of it being one of the innovators or whatever but damn, BORING.


Yep I found it quite boring too. I don't like a long-winded explanation of land.



Wheeler said:


> The Girl with the Dragon Tatto by Stieg Larsson.


 Now that's a very good book . But you have to make it through the first 100 pages.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 6, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Yep I found it quite boring too. I don't like a long-winded explanation of land.



Same here.

It just surprises me....A LOT actually that it is considered the standard.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 6, 2011)

It is considered that because of how much detail is put into bringing the world to life and how much was written about the content of the stories before even the stories. Also the 60s, however that does tend to make it quite dry.


----------



## Laurens (Nov 6, 2011)

going to start reading 'the adventures of tom sawyer' this evening

found an 1962 copy in an old bookstore, made my day


----------



## Diddy (Nov 7, 2011)

Eugene Onegin by Pushkin.Quite interesting,I didn't think I would enjoy it this much to be honest.


----------



## Primavera (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm currently reading Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban.


----------



## Eternity (Nov 8, 2011)

Eragon. It's awesome.


----------



## Corruption (Nov 8, 2011)

The Hobbit.


----------



## Lucrecia (Nov 8, 2011)

The book of tomorrow by Cecelia Ahern.


----------



## Honzou (Nov 10, 2011)

Inheritance by Christopher Paolini


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 10, 2011)

Halfway through Midnight: The Meaning of Love by Sister Souljah


----------



## halfhearted (Nov 13, 2011)

Little Women by Louisa May Alcott
Middlesex by Jeffrey Eugenides
The Complete Idiot's Guide to Intermediate Spanish by Steven Hawson
The Witches of Eastwick by John Updike


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 13, 2011)

The Wasp Factory by Iain Banks


----------



## Ruby Moon (Nov 16, 2011)

The Throne of Fire by Rick Riordan


----------



## Iljima (Nov 16, 2011)

Sugar Daddy by Lisa Kleypas because my best friend swore on it.


----------



## Koroshi (Nov 18, 2011)

1Q84 by _Haruki Murakami_


----------



## Owl (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm reading Fareed Zakaria's 'The Post American World 2.0'


----------



## ryz (Nov 18, 2011)

*Alloy of Law*, by _Brandon Sanderson_

Next up is

*Inheritance* by _Christopher Paolini_

After that I plan to go on a Asimov backlog


----------



## Primavera (Nov 19, 2011)

Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire. It's way lengthy compared to the first three, but I'm enjoying it so far.


----------



## Angelus (Nov 20, 2011)

*Atlas Shrugged* - _Ayn Rand_

*Die Geschichte des Todes (The History of Death)* - _Philippe Ari?s_


----------



## gumby2ms (Nov 20, 2011)

The Reversal; Micheal connelly


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 20, 2011)

*The Mystic Arts of Erasing All Signs of Death*; Charlie Huston


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 21, 2011)

The Schreber Case by Sigmund Freud, translated by Andrew Webber


----------



## Violence (Nov 23, 2011)

Knight Angels Book of Love by Abra Ebner


----------



## dream (Nov 23, 2011)

_The Darkness That Comes Before_ by R. Scott Bakker.


----------



## DatLaydeeKaze (Nov 23, 2011)

- Richard A. Knaak.


----------



## Holadrim (Nov 23, 2011)

_Sunstorm_ - Arthur C. Clarke/Stephen Baxter.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Nov 26, 2011)

Cyrano de Bergerac by Edmond Rostand.


----------



## Skyress (Nov 26, 2011)

Zenda Prisoner ...one of my favorite Novels


----------



## Puppetry (Nov 26, 2011)

_Brisingr_ by Christopher Paolini. I've already read it, but it's the penultimate installment in the Inheritance Quartet and I figured I should do some reviewing before reading the final one.


----------



## Matariki (Nov 27, 2011)

Drive by James Sallis


----------



## Ornina (Nov 27, 2011)

_Wuthering Heights_ by Emily Bront? for my own reading pleasure;
_Young Goodman Brown_ by Nathaniel Hawthorne for class.


----------



## conorgenov (Nov 27, 2011)

I AM BETTER THAN YOUR KIDS By Maddox.

it's funny as fuck.


----------



## Primavera (Nov 29, 2011)

Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix by J. K. Rowling. Other than the fact that I want to smack that Umbridge lady upside the head, it's quite good so far.


----------



## Pokeaotics (Nov 30, 2011)

*Twilight - Stephenie Meyer
The Time Machine - H. G. Wells*
The Land That Time Forgot - Edgar Rice Burroughs
Alice's Adventures in Wonderland - Lewis Caroll
The Illiad - Homer

Yeah.  I know.  I'm focusing on the bold but I like to read several books at once lol.  Finally got a Kindle so now I can take them with me everywhere I go! : D


----------



## Primavera (Nov 30, 2011)

_Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince_ by J. K. Rowling. I'm only three chapters into it and I'm already like asdsfsadd HOW COULD YOU DO THIS ROWLING. D8 I do hope it's not really the way it seems.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Dec 7, 2011)

I Am America (And So Can You!) by Stephen Colbert


----------



## testxxxx (Dec 9, 2011)

Gonna start reading American Gods.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 9, 2011)

*The Tomb* by F. Paul Wilson

Heard a lot about this Repairman Jack fellow, so I decided to see what he's all about .


----------



## Kiryuu (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Stripes (Dec 11, 2011)

The Percy Jackson Series by *Rick Riordan*

Heard they're making another movie so I wanted to get good into the series before they make all the movies.


----------



## dream (Dec 11, 2011)

War and Peace by Leo Tolstoy.


----------



## Mochi (Dec 11, 2011)

_Der Chinese (Kinesen) _ by Henning Mankell


----------



## Eternity (Dec 11, 2011)

Just a few more pages of "Eldest" and will begin "Brisingr" soon.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Dec 11, 2011)

The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo by Stieg Larsson. Now I can watch the movie after I read through it.


----------



## krome (Dec 11, 2011)

The Hunger Games by Suzanne Collins.


----------



## Puppetry (Dec 11, 2011)

_David Copperfield_ by Charles Dickens.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 12, 2011)

The Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers.


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Dec 12, 2011)

.


----------



## Vyse (Dec 12, 2011)

'A song of ice and fire: A storm of swords'

Wow. I always thought it's just another generic fantasy series about magic and dragons and refused to read it.

How wrong I was! It's easily my favourite fantasy series and among the top 3 I've ever read.


----------



## kazuri (Dec 13, 2011)

Dune Messiah. Dunno if I'm going to read any further into this series. I like the world and characters, but its a bit too much about politics for me. Would rather have had an entire book about paul in the desert with the fremen, learning more of their ways etc.


----------



## Eternity (Dec 13, 2011)

Have started "Brisingr" by Christopher Paolini

I hope to get my hands on the last one soon.


----------



## illmatic (Dec 15, 2011)

*Carte Blanche* by Jeffery Deaver

I liked This  so I thought I'd try reading the book


----------



## Rosalia Scholastica (Dec 15, 2011)

Reading twilight because my friends were bitching about the movie. Its as horrible as they said. Seriously, sparkly vampires? Ill take Anne Rice Vampires for a 100 please. Also.... WHO THE FUCK GAVE BELLA THE RIGHT TO BE DEPRESSED JUST BECAUSE HER PARENTS ARE SEPARATED AND HER MOM REMARRIED?!?! I understand that its hard, but at least the guy is nice. She chose her own path, Edward should just eat her to put her out of her misery.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 15, 2011)

^   

I'm reading the biography on Hitler right now. Very interesting read.


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 19, 2011)

Ana Karenina by _Leo Tolstoy_


----------



## Corruption (Dec 19, 2011)

The Dark Tower: The Gunslinger.


----------



## Saishin (Dec 21, 2011)

*Sherlock Holmes vs Dracula or the adventure of the sanguinary count* by Loren D.Estleman,really good book that mix horror and detective story


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 21, 2011)

Still making my way through Shivers III.


----------



## Scar (Dec 21, 2011)

Just started Game of Thrones. 

Anyone here ever read "Way of Shadow" by Brent Weeks? Or any of the Night angel trilogy?


----------



## Mojo (Dec 21, 2011)

Golden Age Of The Moors by Ivan Van Sertima


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 21, 2011)

CloudKicker said:


> Just started Game of Thrones.
> 
> Anyone here ever read "Way of Shadow" by Brent Weeks? Or any of the Night angel trilogy?



GoT is great stuff. 

Not a big fan of Weeks, but if you're interested, .


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 22, 2011)

The Double Helix: A Personal Account of the Discovery of the Structure of DNA by James D. Watson


----------



## kazuri (Dec 22, 2011)

> Anyone here ever read "Way of Shadow" by Brent Weeks? Or any of the Night angel trilogy?



Actually not only did I read it, I started to reread it this week. this is the first book I've reread since the harry potter books came, its that good. The night angel trilogy is awesome. Great pacing.

Brent's new series is great so far too, "The Black Prism" although it's second book doesn't come out for another 10 months or so.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm reading right is A Clockwork Orange by Anthony Burgess.


----------



## Sahyks (Dec 26, 2011)

I just started 'Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas' by Hunter S. Thompson.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Dec 26, 2011)

_The Hunger Games_ by Suzanne Collins. Finally got it after weeks of waiting to get it at the library.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 26, 2011)

1984 by George Orwell again. I can't pinpoint exactly why but I love this book. I think I just like the dystopian atmosphere.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 27, 2011)

Masturbating for Dummies

So its grip tug pull and repeat.   Hmmmm


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 27, 2011)

Horns by Joe Hill.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 28, 2011)

The Way of Shadows by Brent Weeks.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 28, 2011)

Reading two books right now.

The Truth Behind Hip Hip by G Craig Lewis and Making it in America. The kindle fire is doing wonders for me lol. I enjoy holding books, but have since read a ton since I bought the device. Roughly ten.


----------



## Professor Moriarty (Dec 29, 2011)

Hyperion, by Dan Simmons, is rather wondrous. It is not all too often that I take a liking to novels of the science-fiction genre, but I do find this one to be something of an entrancing read. I would highly recommend it to those in need of a great story, such are its fantastic characters and style.


----------



## horsdhaleine (Dec 30, 2011)

_The Pillow Book_ by Sei Shonagon.


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 1, 2012)

_Zoo City_ by Lauren Beukes


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm reading right now is Women in Love by: D.H. Lawrence.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jan 2, 2012)

The Girl Who Played With Fire by Stieg Larsson.


----------



## Kitamura (Jan 2, 2012)

The Hunger Games (1st book)
It's amazing so far and I absolutely can't wait for the movie to come out in March.


----------



## Corruption (Jan 2, 2012)

The Dark Tower II: The Drawing of the Three.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 4, 2012)

_Shadow's Edge_ by Brent Weeks.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 4, 2012)

Dragon Tattoo Girl!


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm about to start 'Pandora's Star', incidentally Kindles are awesome.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jan 4, 2012)

_Agents of Light and Darkness_ by Simon R. Green


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 4, 2012)

Ruby Moon said:


> The Girl Who Played With Fire by Stieg Larsson.



That is the best of the Trilogy  IMO :33.


----------



## Corruption (Jan 8, 2012)

The Dark Tower III: The Waste Lands.


----------



## Angelus (Jan 8, 2012)

_John Milton _- *Paradise Lost*


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 8, 2012)

_Beyond the Shadows_ by Brent Weeks.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 9, 2012)

_The Lost Hero_ by Rick Riordan. 

Bummed that the sequel series to PJATO doesn't follow the same POV/characters, and I'm not yet loving the new characters, but the old ones are playing a fairly prominent role and that will have to do.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jan 10, 2012)

Elphaba said:


> _The Lost Hero_ by Rick Riordan.
> 
> Bummed that the sequel series to PJATO doesn't follow the same POV/characters, and I'm not yet loving the new characters, but the old ones are playing a fairly prominent role and that will have to do.



Just enjoy the read. The second book will be just as fun. 

I'm reading Dreamhunter by Elizabeth Knox.


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Jan 10, 2012)

Star Warsarth Plagueis by James Luceno.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 12, 2012)

_Dolores Claiborne_ by Stephen King


This book is fucking tiny, and very odd at first. The entire book is just Dolores talking. 

It's pretty interesting though. Almost completely different from the movie I saw.


----------



## kazuri (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm rereading the night angle trilogy, right now I'm on the last one.

Great series, would make an excellent movie with all the weird creepy summons and magic.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 12, 2012)

_The Girl Who Played With Fire_ by Stieg Larson


----------



## moomoosoup (Jan 12, 2012)

Inkheart. My fiance gave it to me to read.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jan 12, 2012)

White Noise by: DeLillo, Don


----------



## Sailor_Cosmos (Jan 13, 2012)

Sleepwalk With Me and Other Painfully True Stories by Mike Birbiglia
It's pretty funny and some of the stories really are painful.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 13, 2012)

Doing a reread of 'At the Mountains of Madness' by HP Lovecraft.

One of my favorites.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 15, 2012)

_The Hound of Rowan_ by Henry H. Neff


----------



## Ceria (Jan 15, 2012)

MrBlonde said:


> Star Warsarth Plagueis by James Luceno.



Just finished it two days ago, spectacular novel.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 16, 2012)

_The Second Siege_ by Henry H. Neff


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jan 16, 2012)

Wise Blood by: Flannery O' Connor


----------



## Akaikumo (Jan 17, 2012)

Guilty as sin - Tami Hoag


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 18, 2012)

_The Fiend and the Forge_ by Henry H Neff.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 18, 2012)

Dean Koontz's _Intensity_. 


Gotta say, it's intense.


----------



## Netorie (Jan 18, 2012)

_The Fifth Angel_ by Tim Green.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 19, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Dean Koontz's _Intensity_.
> 
> 
> Gotta say, it's intense.



Told ya so :ho. Edgler Vess is a great villain.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2012)

He emits a certain intensity.

I've already read 130 pages--that has to be a record for me.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 22, 2012)

_The Golden Compass_ by Philip Pullman.


----------



## Magikbyrd (Jan 22, 2012)

_Empire of Ruins: The Hunchback Assignments 3_ by Arthur Slade


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm reading right now is The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, Witch and the Wardrobe by: C.S. Lewis. I want to know what's all the fuss about this particular book...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 23, 2012)

_The Scorpio Races_ by Maggie Stiefvater


----------



## Praetor (Jan 23, 2012)

I've been attempting to read The House of Leaves for a long time. It's a daunting project.


----------



## Spock (Jan 23, 2012)

shattered glass gail giles


----------



## ShaolinExile (Jan 23, 2012)

The Heroes by Joe Abercombie. If this pacing and writing style is indicative of his work, I will be picking up the trilogy based in the same world. This novel is a stand alone, but the humor mixed in with the politics and great combat scenes is fantastic. I'm highly engaged only 50 pages in. Daddy like.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 24, 2012)

_The Subtle Knife_ by Philip Pullman.


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 24, 2012)

_Orb Sceptre Throne_


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 25, 2012)

_The Amber Spyglass_ by Philip Pullman


----------



## Monark (Jan 25, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> _Beyond the Shadows_ by Brent Weeks.



hell yes mein fruend. i am almost finished with it. 

i will then immediately reread the trilogy. 

damn good books and damn good author.


@ShaolinExile: Abercrombie is one of the most gifted authors i have ever read. I own the First Law trilogy and it is simply stunning, as is Best Served Cold. I haven't had a chance to read The Heroes yet but I'm going to. 

I believe the First Law books have been optioned, so hopefully we will be seeing that story on the big screen soon.


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 25, 2012)

Aaron's Rod by D.H. Lawrence
2001: A Space Odyssey by Arthur C. Clarke (reread)


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jan 26, 2012)

Paprika by: Yasutaka Tsutsui


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 29, 2012)

_Still Life with Crows_ by Lincoln Child & Douglas Preston


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Jan 30, 2012)

*Beatrix Potter's* _Peter Cottontail_, such a great book I love her works they bring back such great memories, that and I love her artwork and the fact that she has cute little bunnies!


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 31, 2012)

wolfsbane by andrea cremer.


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Jan 31, 2012)

_The young girl tortured on a wallboard_ (original title: Sh?jo kabei)  by *Akira Yoshimura*.I couldn't find an english version of this novel.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 31, 2012)

_Outlander_ by Diana Gabaldon

Not 100% how I feel about it right now (about 40 pages in), but I'll probably stick with it.


----------



## Corruption (Jan 31, 2012)

_The Road_ by Cormac McCarthy.

I'm taking a break from my Dark Tower read through, I'll pick it up again after this book.


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 31, 2012)

Mars by Ben Bova


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jan 31, 2012)

Black Boy by Richard Wright.


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 2, 2012)

The Joyous Cosmology: Adventures in the Chemistry of Consciousness by Alan Watts
No Country For Old Men by Cormac McCarthy


----------



## Benzaiten (Feb 2, 2012)

_Hard-Boiled Wonderland and the End of the World_ by Haruki Murakami

It's very confusing but I'm determined to finish it.


----------



## Santeira (Feb 4, 2012)

The Woman In Black by Susan Hill

and

The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo by Stieg Larsson.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 4, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> _Hard-Boiled Wonderland and the End of the World_ by Haruki Murakami
> 
> It's very confusing but I'm determined to finish it.



All of his books are like that, but he is definitely a terrific writer.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Feb 5, 2012)

The way of shadows by Brent Weeks.

That book is so good.


----------



## Horan (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm rereading _Catcher in the Rye_ by JD Salinger. 

That book just "kills me."


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm going to read the book I just brought yesterday. It's called "We" by Zamyatin, Yevgeny. Word on the streets is that book is the first novel to be banned by The Soviet censorship bureau.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Feb 7, 2012)

_Dreamquake_: Book Two of the Dreamhunter Duet by Elizabeth Knox. I was aware of the Biblical references in the first book about Lazarus and St. Magdalene (it's the name of a hospital), but wow, they even mentioned the Ark at the end of the first book. I wonder if these books shouldn't be under the genre of biblical fiction....


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 7, 2012)

Just finished the Mistborn Trilogy

Ouch on that ending


----------



## Falconandeagle (Feb 8, 2012)

uchihasurvivor said:


> The way of shadows by Brent Weeks.
> 
> That book is so good.



His books are quite amazing, though you may need a touch stomach to read it. A real page turner in my opinion.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2012)

Reading The Talisman right now.

Very strange shit.


----------



## Spooky_Bunny (Feb 8, 2012)

Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children by Ransom Riggs

It's been interesting so far, the odd photographs throughout the book add a nice feel to the story.


----------



## Elphaba (Feb 9, 2012)

_Dragonfly in Amber_ by Diana Gabaldon


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm reading right now is Voss by Patrick White.


----------



## Serenity00 (Feb 10, 2012)

Anthony Hopkins - In Darkness and Light


----------



## sophiapan (Feb 10, 2012)

the manga i am reading now is naruto manga, one piece manga, bleach manga, fairy tail, beelzebub...and so many. and also i always follow the anime. and the beelzebub, i think the anime is very cute.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Feb 10, 2012)

I just started Johannes Cabal the Detective.


----------



## Mandala Magic (Feb 10, 2012)

At the moment I'm not reading a book. 

But a novel I'm reading is "The Christy Miller Series" volumes 1-3. 

As of right now, I'd like to get around to reading "Cosmos Close-Up" tonight.~


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm reading the first book of _A Song of Fire and Ice._


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 11, 2012)

_Storm Front_ by Jim Butcher.


----------



## Rocko (Feb 11, 2012)

And Then There Were None
so far it is amazing


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 11, 2012)

_Fool Moon_ by Jim Butcher.


----------



## Santeira (Feb 12, 2012)

_The Eye of the World _by Robert Jordan.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 12, 2012)

The winds of dune by Brian Herbert and Kevin J. Anderson


----------



## Stripes (Feb 12, 2012)

My friends wanted me to read 'The Hunger Games' I've heard it's a good book all around but I'm being lazy with it.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Feb 12, 2012)

bloodrose by andrea cremer.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Feb 13, 2012)

Catching Fire by Suzanne Collins. I'm halfway into the book already. I know I should pace myself, but I can't seem to stop. Waiting for the next book to come to my local library will take a while, so I guess I'll have to read something else in the meantime after I finish the second book of the Hunger Games.


----------



## Ryunaro (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm reading _Eragon_ by Christopher Paolini. I have the rest of the series, so I figured I might as well give it a go.


----------



## Kαrin (Feb 13, 2012)

_A Song of Ice and Fire (Game of Thrones)_ by George R.R Martin.


----------



## Bonney (Feb 13, 2012)

The dirt - Motley Crue's biography. Gripping thus far.


----------



## Misao (Feb 13, 2012)

Right now I'm reading Neuromancer. Such epic book \o/


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 14, 2012)

_Grave Peril_ by Jim Butcher.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Feb 14, 2012)

Reading right now is the second book of A Song of Ice and Fire: A Clash of Kings.


----------



## Misao (Feb 15, 2012)

Added another one to my read list - Blindness by Saramago.


----------



## Ferno (Feb 16, 2012)

_The Bloody Chamber_ by Angela Carter.


----------



## tehyellowflash (Feb 16, 2012)

The Great Hunt (The Wheel of Time #2) by Robert Jordan


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Feb 16, 2012)

Dead reckoning by charlaine harris.


----------



## dream (Feb 16, 2012)

The Name of the Wind by Patrick Rothfuss.


----------



## ez (Feb 16, 2012)

_Oblomov_ by Ivan Goncharov.


----------



## Corruption (Feb 17, 2012)

Wizard and Glass (The Dark Tower IV) by Stephen King.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 17, 2012)

_Summer Knight _by Jim Butcher


----------



## sheena (Feb 18, 2012)

The Stranger


----------



## Haruno Sakura (Feb 18, 2012)

_A Storm of Swords_, by George R. R. Martin.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Feb 18, 2012)

Gone......


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Feb 19, 2012)

Johannes Cabal and the Fear Institute. Started it earlier.


----------



## South of Hell (Feb 19, 2012)

About to start Stephen King's Dolores Claiborne


----------



## Elphaba (Feb 19, 2012)

_Voyager_ by Diana Gabaldon


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Feb 19, 2012)

wicked by gregory macguire.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 19, 2012)

_Death Masks_ by Jim Butcher.


----------



## Alice (Feb 20, 2012)

Finished "An American Tragedy" by T.Dreiser. It was one of those classics I always delayed to read; in actuality it turned out to be quite appealing and I rarely say that about classics.


----------



## familyparka (Feb 20, 2012)

Pride and Predjudice, Jane Austen


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 20, 2012)

_Blood Rites_ by Jim Butcher.


----------



## Misao (Feb 22, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> The Name of the Wind by Patrick Rothfuss.



Did you like the book so far? Someone told me to get it, but I'm still not sure if I should at the moment. Have too many books to read already.


----------



## Jaded Heart (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm currently finishing up rereading Pride and Prejudice by Jane Austin but also reading Metamorphoses by Ovid for my World Literature class, which I must say, I'm thoroughly enjoying.


----------



## Candy (Feb 23, 2012)

_We the Living_
By Ayn Rand


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 24, 2012)

_Dead Beat_ by Jim Butcher.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 24, 2012)

i'm thinking about rereading battlefield earth but i'm not sure i have the time to fit it in my schedule


----------



## Psychic (Feb 24, 2012)

Seiko said:


> A Clash of Kings by George R.R. Martin


 
Ah...So you did read it.


----------



## Danni (Feb 24, 2012)

The Hobbit - I though I should read it before the movie comes out. Never read the LoTR books only seen the films so they'll be next.


----------



## Saru (Feb 24, 2012)

_Things Fall Apart_ by Chinua Achebe

_The Scarlet Letter_ by Nathaniel Hawthorne

and _Under the Dome_ by Stephen King.


----------



## emilbus (Feb 24, 2012)

One World - A global anthology of short stories


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 25, 2012)

Uncanny X-Men #462 - Chris Claremont and Alan Davis


----------



## dream (Feb 25, 2012)

Re-reading Mission of Honor by David Weber.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 25, 2012)

_Proven Guilty_ by Jim Butcher.


----------



## whamslam3 (Feb 26, 2012)

the wise mans fear by patrick rothfuss


----------



## Angelus (Feb 26, 2012)

Still reading Ayn Rands Atlas Shrugged; only 300 pages to go


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 26, 2012)

Cell by Stephen King


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Feb 26, 2012)

A Song of Ice and Fire: A Storm of Swords. ;D


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 26, 2012)

_The Hunger Games_ by Suzanne Collins.


----------



## Misao (Feb 27, 2012)

The Name of the Wind (The Kingkiller Chronicle #1).


----------



## Stripes (Feb 27, 2012)

The Son of Neptune by Rick Riordan


----------



## Spock (Feb 27, 2012)

Ring of Thieves - Richard Prescott.


----------



## Elphaba (Feb 27, 2012)

_Drums of Autumn_ by Diana Gabaldon


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Feb 28, 2012)

son of a witch by gregory maguire.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 28, 2012)

_White Knight_ by Jim Butcher.


----------



## Misao (Feb 29, 2012)

The Statement of Randolph Carter by H.P. Lovecraft added to the reading list.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 29, 2012)

Between books at the moment; suggestions?


----------



## tashtin (Feb 29, 2012)

Equal Rites - Terry Pratchett. loving the series



CrazyMoronX said:


> Between books at the moment; suggestions?



get "The Terror" by dan simmons - good book, 

"Mr Norrell and Jonathan Strange" - long book, slow build up, epic ending and possibly the greatest character conceived in "The Gentleman" IMO


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 29, 2012)

What kinda books is them?


----------



## D death (Feb 29, 2012)

_"L change the world"_ by M.


----------



## SaskeKun (Feb 29, 2012)

_The Perks of Being a Wallflower_ by Stephen Chbosky.

I'm not reading it voluntarily. It's because of my English teacher  the book is good, though.


----------



## tashtin (Feb 29, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What kinda books is them?



The Terror - horror, though it's foundation is based on real events. The crew, the ship and the journey are all real. Even 
*Spoiler*: __ 



their mysterious disappearance




Mr Norrel and Johnathan Strange - alternate history/ fantasy. Set in 19th century. the Napaleonic wars but with wizards. Like I said the book is very big 1000+ pages and slow to build - but worth it.

Another book to try is "Chronicle of a death foretold" by Gabriel Garcia Marquez. Short and great book.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

1,000+ pages?


----------



## Dejablue (Mar 1, 2012)

What Is the What: The Autobiography of Valentino Achak Deng


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 2, 2012)

_Small Favor_ by Jim Butcher.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 2, 2012)

a lion among men by gregory maguire.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Mar 2, 2012)

Rereading Eragon by Christopher Paolini. It's been a heck of a long time since I first read it. I got _Inheritance_ for my birthday, so I decided to start reading the series again.


----------



## horsdhaleine (Mar 3, 2012)

_Tropic of Cancer_ by Henry Miller


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 3, 2012)

A Heartbreaking Work of Staggering Genius by David Eggers


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 3, 2012)

Anti-Man by Dean Koontz


----------



## Raiden (Mar 3, 2012)

Happily reading  nothing. My mind needs a break : ).


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 3, 2012)

The Hobbit - J.R.R. Tolkien

I haven't anything for months, time to start up again.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 4, 2012)

out of oz by gregory maguire.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 4, 2012)

_Catching Fire_ by Suzanne Collins.


----------



## Elphaba (Mar 4, 2012)

_The Fiery Cross_ by Diana Gabaldon


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 4, 2012)

_Turn Coat_ by Jim Butcher.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 5, 2012)

Finished Hunger Games


Hold me Detective.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Mar 7, 2012)

_Eldest_ by Christopher Paolini.


----------



## Momoka (Mar 8, 2012)

_Persepolis_ by Marjane Satrapi


----------



## Stripes (Mar 8, 2012)

The Wolf Gift by Anne Rice


----------



## martryn (Mar 8, 2012)

Reading the first book in the Malazan series right now.  

When I finish, I'll likely take a break and read either Hunger Games or re-read A Princess of Mars in preparation for the movies coming out soon.


----------



## Anarch (Mar 8, 2012)

Mistborn : The Final Empire by Brandon Sanderson


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 8, 2012)

I just finished reading the book "Forever and Always"

I thought it'll be like beautiful real life fairy tale love story but it was more dark and filled with mystery. Being a psychic sure was creepy to see ghosts, talk to them and even go to their place~
Well, I'd prefer if it had ended in a more happy ending though but story wasn't bad, wasn't good either.. at least for me.


----------



## alliem (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm reading The Dragon keeper by Robin Hobb and while it's good, I still miss Fitz and the others all the time. It's a good book but it's not the Realm of the Elderlings book I wanted.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 8, 2012)

_Mockingjay_ by Suzanne Collins.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 8, 2012)

_Changes_ by Jim Butcher.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Mar 12, 2012)

_90 Minutes in Heaven_ - Don Piper

I'm not religious, but I was recommended the book by a friend, so I decided to give it a chance.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 12, 2012)

_Vampire Kama Sutra_

Very... interesting.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 13, 2012)

just started _"The sum of our days"_ by Isabel Allende




CrazyMoronX said:


> _Vampire Kama Sutra_
> 
> Very... interesting.



wtf  have to check this one


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 13, 2012)

the hunger games by suzanne collins.


----------



## Elphaba (Mar 14, 2012)

_A Breath of Snow and Ashes_ by Diana Gabaldon


----------



## hyena611 (Mar 14, 2012)

Robinson Crusoe (Daniel Defoe) and the German translation of R?dstrupe by Jo Nesb?.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 16, 2012)

catching fire by suzanne collins.


----------



## Corruption (Mar 17, 2012)

_Wolves of the Calla_ (The Dark Tower V) by Stephen King.


----------



## Detective (Mar 18, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Finished Hunger Games



Banhammer ~ Achievement Unlocked!



> Hold me Detective.



I will be the wind beneath your wings! 



CrazyMoronX said:


> _Vampire Kama Sutra_
> 
> Very... interesting.



Never change, CMX, never change. 




Cyphon said:


> _Changes_ by Jim Butcher.



And the award for most appropriate game changing novel title ever goes to....


----------



## mali (Mar 18, 2012)

The Alchemist- by Paulo Cohello


----------



## Worm Juice (Mar 18, 2012)

How to be a women - By a women


----------



## Gabe (Mar 19, 2012)

Wolf Gift by Anne Rice


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 19, 2012)

_The Hunger Games_ by Suzanne Collins.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

_Nuclear Jellyfish_

I think Tim Dorsey? Something like that.

It's pretty interesting.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 19, 2012)

artemis fowl

Hope it's decent enough


----------



## Akaikumo (Mar 19, 2012)

Brisingr - Christopher Paolini


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 19, 2012)

mockingjay by suzanne collins.


----------



## Pocket4Miracles (Mar 20, 2012)

hurrying finishing frankenstein before I get uninterested.


----------



## Elphaba (Mar 22, 2012)

_An Echo in the Bone_ by Diana Gabaldon


----------



## Stringer (Mar 22, 2012)

_Think and Grow Rich_ - by Napoleon Hill


----------



## Ruby Moon (Mar 23, 2012)

_Brisingr_ by Christopher Paolini.


----------



## Akaikumo (Mar 23, 2012)

The ring - Koji Suzuki


----------



## Pacifista (Mar 23, 2012)

Just finished _Out _by Natsuo Kirino. A fantastic story. I went in on a blank slate and the story that was so carefully put together and full of such strong human emotion that I was simply floored. Really looking forward to her other works.

Now reading _World War Z_ by Max Brooks.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Mar 24, 2012)

I finally picked up my own copy of The Hunger Games by Suzanne Collins. I read a few pages of it at the bookstore and now, I'm almost half way done with the first book. I really admire Suzanne's characters and storytelling techniques in this book.

I can't wait to see the movie tomorrow with my cousin and sister. They're pretty pumped up about The Hunger Games.


----------



## Samavarti (Mar 24, 2012)

_Kafka on the Shore_ by Haruki Murakami.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 24, 2012)

Memoirs of Montparnasse by John Glassco


----------



## Raiden (Mar 24, 2012)

Reading three.

God of Small Things.
Becoming China B*tch.
The Obamas.


----------



## FakePeace (Mar 25, 2012)

As You Like It by Shakespeare.


----------



## andrea (Mar 25, 2012)

Currently reading the Hunger Games series by Suzanne Collins and I can't believe I haven't read it sooner


----------



## jkingler (Mar 25, 2012)

^Finished those awhile ago, and The Gathering Storm, too. 

Currently: A Princess of Mars and Towers of Midnight.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 25, 2012)

_Catching Fire_ by Suzanne Collins.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2012)

Just started ExPatriots.


Feels good to be back in this world.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 27, 2012)

_Mockingjay_ by Suzanne Collins.


----------



## Melodie (Mar 27, 2012)

Small Favor by _Jim Butcher_.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm re-reading "A Clockwork Orange" by Anthony Burgess again. It's been a long time since, I first read the book...I kind of forgot some of the parts in it.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 30, 2012)

_The Drawing of the Three_ by Jim Butcher.


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 30, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

